# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Septiembre 2010 +



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Bueno, pues nada, inauguro el hilo, a pelear por la pole.


----------



## Interesado (1 Sep 2010)

Pole? +10char

Pues sí pole.

Vamos Pepón, dale fuerte!


----------



## pollastre (1 Sep 2010)

arrrrgh ! subPole ! what a shame !

necesito más potencia de CPU arrggghhhh ::


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Que rápidos los de los tags...


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2010)

primera página almenos ... ::

votad 5 estrellas y tal


----------



## Abner (1 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bueno, pues nada, inauguro el hilo, a pelear por la pole.



Menos mal, alguien con iniciativa


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2010)

Que ansias por hacer poles


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Pepón ha huido con mis plusvalías...


----------



## Claca (1 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Vaya por delante que estoy largocorto (o cortolargo, lo mismo me da), y por tanto me interesa que esto se vaya a las nubes, pero veo muy difícil hacer nuevos máximos.
> 
> Ya dije ayer que contemplaba llegar a los 10500 perfectamente, pero ahora que vuelve el volumen, es cuestión de tiempo que los que acaban de volver de vacaciones y están comprando todo barato-barato, se lleven una sorpresa.
> 
> ...



Es una posibilidad. No tiene por qué cumplirse, pero el potencial de subida está ahí, tal y como dije el día que el IBEX tocó los 770 con los yankis aguantando en soporte. A mí no me parece descabellado, por eso, y no tendría nada que ver con la impresora, si no con la oportunidad de hacer caja de las manos fuertes.

Yo no dudo de que más temprano que tarde nos vayamos al guano, porque ciertamente estamos muy mal y llegará un punto en que la situación será insostenible y sobre todo porque, como he dicho antes, creo que los leones no están acumulando, sino que se limitan a jugatear con dos durillos, lo cual significa que esperan comprar mucho más barato, pero ahora mismo yo no veo esas caídas confirmadas y sí, en cambio, tenía muy claro que estábamos en soporte. A partir de ahora nos encontraremos un poco en tierra de nadie y si no estás posicionado tal vez lo más prudente sea esperar o pillar pequeños movimientos intradía, pero con todo el sentimiento bajista que hay y la figura que tengo en mente, veo más probable ir todavía hacia arriba que hacia abajo. 

Puedo equivocarme, claro. Ya iremos viendo cómo se desarrolla todo.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2010)

Calopez! que con el diseño nuevo no se ven los tags!

A ver si lo arreglas de una vez...

Con todo esto doy el hilo por inaugurado


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Perdón, iba en otro hilo.


----------



## aksarben (1 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Calopez! que con el diseño nuevo no se ven los tags!
> 
> A ver si lo arreglas de una vez...
> 
> Con todo esto doy el hilo por inaugurado



Eso te pasa por no usar el diseño antiguo .

Ya solo falta alguien preguntando a Pecata si es la de la foto y otro diciendo que Mulder es Cárpatos... xD


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Sep 2010)

no es la de la foto???????


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

En máximos antes del dato de las 14:15.

Han tenido tiempo de vender en este lateral todo lo que hayan querido, si es que han vendido, claro.


----------



## pollastre (1 Sep 2010)

Estamos donde debíamos estar, antes de que el "rogue trader" ese de los cojones se pimpara 50 pips de golpe y porrazo.

A ver si seguimos guión a partir de ahora, o volvemos a "Las locas, locas aventuras de Robin Hood".


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Pues parece que no lo dejan bajar, el rogue trader, como tú dices, compró un porrón de contratos y no parece dispuesto a salirse con pérdidas.

Fue una entrada fuerte, de media los tendrán comprados a 10340 o así.

Si apareciera Fran y nos interpretara el gráfico.


----------



## pollastre (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pues parece que no lo dejan bajar, el rogue trader, como tú dices, compró un porrón de contratos y no parece dispuesto a salirse con pérdidas.
> 
> Fue una entrada fuerte, de media los tendrán comprados a 10340 o así.
> 
> Si apareciera Fran y nos interpretara el gráfico.



Es que fue una entrada muy extraña... fuera de toda lógica.

No sé qué perseguía el dueño de eso...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que fue una entrada muy extraña... fuera de toda lógica.
> 
> No sé qué perseguía el dueño de eso...



¿Desconcertar al personal?


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

¿Tenemos más datos hoy?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Tenemos más datos hoy?



A las cuatro creo que 3


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que fue una entrada muy extraña... fuera de toda lógica.
> 
> No sé qué perseguía el dueño de eso...



Pues si miras el gráfico de los futuros del SP te puede dar la risa:







El trader loco no es del Ibex, trabaja en USA.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Tenemos más datos hoy?



Lo mas importante esto:



> * A las 16.00:
> 
> - ISM DE MANUFACTURAS de agosto.
> 
> ...



Luego ya los inventarios de crudo.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2010)

Santander vuelve a criticar una hipotética tasa a la banca - 1/09/10 - 2413271 - elEconomista.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Recordad que el lunes es festivo en Wall Street (Labor day)...

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Mon Dieu, quelle latéralité...


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

Pues con la perla que han soltado los de ADP no se como esto esta tan alegre.

Primero de mes. Nu me explico.

http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...os-en-agosto-cuando-se-esperaba-creacion.html


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Veamos que nos depara la tarde....


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pues con la perla que han soltado los de ADP no se como esto esta tan alegre.
> 
> Primero de mes. Nu me explico.
> 
> ADP: EEUU destruyó 10.000 empleos en agosto cuando se esperaba creación - 1/09/10 - 2413371 - elEconomista.es



Tradicionalmente, el primer día de mes suele ser alcista. Los movimientos del viernes y de ayer ya mostraban las intenciones de los que manejan el cotarro.

El movimiento al alza era esperable pero la tendencia sigue siendo bajista.

Volveré a cargar.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Pepón irrumpe en escena.


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2010)

Como en los viejos tiempos vaaaaaaaaaaamos!!!


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Unos artistas....me rindo ante ellos.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

Cago en dios que santa mierda. No hay quien se entere asin.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

Que bonitooooo:

ISM MANUFACTURERO EEUU 








Agosto 56,3 frente 53,5 esperado vs 55,5 anterior. Muy buen dato.


Tocaba la de arena.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

Voy cogiendo parcela en jupiter. Fijate, de la onda expansiva baja hasta nuestro spread wowwww!!!


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2010)

Creo que llamarles HDGLP les queda muy corto a estos 'artistas'....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Sep 2010)

Se acabó la crisis.... )

Corto 10440... SL 10450

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2010)

¿Nos quieren hacer creer que se ha formado un doble suelo en 9.800 entre julio y agosto?

¿Mulder habías comentado los 1900 del stoxx para octubre o noviembre? Ya los tenemos en 2700!!! Sería el pelotazo del siglo.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

No sé si soltar unas santanderes que tengo, o esperar por si sigue la fiesta alcista...


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que llamarles HDGLP les queda muy corto a estos 'artistas'....



No creo que sea un buen calificativo, aquí se juega dinero y cada uno tiene sus intereses.:no:


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2010)

Estamos en niveles claves.

Si el SP no se desinfla a última hora y cierra por encima de 1073, veremos marcar los 1102.

Hay que hacer daño al personal.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

GASTOS CONSTRUCCIÓN EEUU 



Julio -1% frente -0,5% esperado y +0,1% anterior. La bajada interanual es del 10,7%. Mal dato, aunque no es un dato tan relevante como el ISM que acabamos de conocer.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)




----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Sep 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos en niveles claves.
> 
> Si el SP no se desinfla a última hora y cierra por encima de 1073, veremos marcar los 1102.
> 
> Hay que hacer daño al personal.



Tenemos gaps por cerrar en 1091, 1121 y 1127... :8:


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


>



Translation, please.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

Joder estas subidas tan verticales no pueden ser buenas no m jodais ajjaajjajaj.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> GASTOS CONSTRUCCIÓN EEUU
> 
> 
> 
> Julio -1% frente -0,5% esperado y +0,1% anterior. La bajada interanual es del 10,7%. Mal dato, aunque no es un dato tan relevante como el ISM que acabamos de conocer.



Hamijo, pasa de los datos.

Con ISM o sin ISM, era bastante probable que llevarán al SP a niveles de 1070. El dato es lo de menos, esto lo muevn con dólares.

Veremos si se atreven a llevarlo a 1102. Yo apostaría a que sí, aunque es necesario esperar al cierre.

Pero no olvidemos que la tendencia sigue siendo bajista.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos en niveles claves.
> 
> Si el SP no se desinfla a última hora y cierra por encima de 1073, veremos marcar los 1102.
> 
> Hay que hacer daño al personal.



Depende de si entran las gacelas, todavía estamos bastante abajo como para dejarlas entrar.

Si sigue subiendo ahora tendrán que echarlas antes del cierre, prefiero un bache ahora y cierre alcista.

Aunque se tomaron muchísimas molestias para poner corto a todo el mundo y para joder a los largos irreductibles del viernes, tal vez no haya bemoles entre las gacelas y ya tiren para arriba sin pausas.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

LCASC te saltó el stop...


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tenemos gaps por cerrar en 1091, 1121 y 1127... :8:



Los 112X me parecerían excesivos. Vamos a ver si hoy cierra por encima de los 1073 y lo primeros compases de la sesión de mañana.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder estas subidas tan verticales no pueden ser buenas no m jodais ajjaajjajaj.



Los que metieron mecha en los 10.000-10150-10300 no opinarán lo mismo. Ahora deshacen parte con beneficios y el resto a la expectativa.

P.D. Hace tiempo hablamos aquí, que todo estaba escrito, esto es solo parte del guión. Queda lo mejor, de aquí a final de mes. (No digo ni alcista ni bajista....día a día desgranando la incógnita)


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, pasa de los datos.
> 
> Con ISM o sin ISM, era bastante probable que llevarán al SP a niveles de 1070. El dato es lo de menos, esto lo muevn con dólares.
> 
> ...



No si de datos paso. Ya estaban pepones por la mañana, mas excusa aun. Por lo menos no es como el mes de agosto que fue de lo mas aburrido desde que llevo siguiendo esto.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> No creo que sea un buen calificativo, aquí se juega dinero y cada uno tiene sus intereses.:no:



Me hace mucha gracia eso cuando el mercado ahora mismo está claramente dominado por gacelas grandes que hacen lo que les pasa por la narices en todo momento. Si cogiéramos todas las reacciones a los datos macro de los últimos 6 meses esta reacción de ahora habría sido totalmente desproporcionada, por poner un ejemplo.

Hay un límite entre manipular el mercado descaradamente durante mucho tiempo y entre hacer algún movimiento fuerte a la contra algunos días. Lo de hoy es manipulación pura y dura, pero vengo observándolo desde hace tiempo, además creo que no soy el primero que habla de esto hoy, están moviendo el mercado sin atender a ninguna lógica y demostrando lo que es en realidad.

De todas formas hoy es el día del mes más adecuado para manipular, me apuesto algo a que mañana la 'supuesta' alegría del día de hoy se ha desvanecido como un azucarillo en un vaso de leche.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Translation, please.



Movimiento orquestado...? ienso:


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me hace mucha gracia eso cuando el mercado ahora mismo está claramente dominado por gacelas grandes que hacen lo que les pasa por la narices en todo momento. Si cogiéramos todas las reacciones a los datos macro de los últimos 6 meses esta reacción de ahora habría sido totalmente desproporcionada, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> Hay un límite entre manipular el mercado descaradamente durante mucho tiempo y entre hacer algún movimiento fuerte a la contra algunos días. Lo de hoy es manipulación pura y dura, pero vengo observándolo desde hace tiempo, además creo que no soy el primero que habla de esto hoy, están moviendo el mercado sin atender a ninguna lógica y demostrando lo que es en realidad.
> 
> De todas formas hoy es el día del mes más adecuado para manipular, me apuesto algo a que mañana la 'supuesta' alegría del día de hoy se ha desvanecido como un azucarillo en un vaso de leche.



Ok, está manipulado, pero aprendamos a seguirlos.


----------



## pollastre (1 Sep 2010)

jojojojjoojooo

jajajajajajajaja!!!

locura total !

Trader1: .- "Yo choy un choporte!"
Trader2: .- "Y yo choy una rechistenchia!"

Todos a Coro: "pweeeeeEEETTTTTT !!!!"


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me hace mucha gracia eso cuando el mercado ahora mismo está claramente dominado por gacelas grandes que hacen lo que les pasa por la narices en todo momento. Si cogiéramos todas las reacciones a los datos macro de los últimos 6 meses esta reacción de ahora habría sido totalmente desproporcionada, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> Hay un límite entre manipular el mercado descaradamente durante mucho tiempo y entre hacer algún movimiento fuerte a la contra algunos días. Lo de hoy es manipulación pura y dura, pero vengo observándolo desde hace tiempo, además creo que no soy el primero que habla de esto hoy, están moviendo el mercado sin atender a ninguna lógica y demostrando lo que es en realidad.
> 
> De todas formas hoy es el día del mes más adecuado para manipular, me apuesto algo a que mañana la 'supuesta' alegría del día de hoy se ha desvanecido como un azucarillo en un vaso de leche.



Estoy contigo, pero creo que ya han arrancado la moto y va un poco más arriba.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Era una comparativa de precio y volumen IBEX-SP, pero salía mal la imagen:


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jojojojjoojooo
> 
> jajajajajajajaja!!!
> 
> ...



Lo que me recuerda a....

Con dos coj*n*s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyn (1 Sep 2010)

La imagen de Benditaliquidez es que te deja perplejo y te da de bruces con la realidad. Se puede tradear "normalmente", pero cuando las cosas se ponen feas lo único que cabe es seguir la tendencia del momento, irse con los grandes, fijarse en el volumen únicamente.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Estoy contigo, pero creo que ya han arrancado la moto y va un poco más arriba.



Pues al S&P no lo veo en este momento más arriba porque lo han parado en un sitio muy interesante.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me hace mucha gracia eso cuando el mercado ahora mismo está claramente dominado por gacelas grandes que hacen lo que les pasa por la narices en todo momento. Si cogiéramos todas las reacciones a los datos macro de los últimos 6 meses esta reacción de ahora habría sido totalmente desproporcionada, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> Hay un límite entre manipular el mercado descaradamente durante mucho tiempo y entre hacer algún movimiento fuerte a la contra algunos días. Lo de hoy es manipulación pura y dura, pero vengo observándolo desde hace tiempo, además creo que no soy el primero que habla de esto hoy, están moviendo el mercado sin atender a ninguna lógica y demostrando lo que es en realidad.
> 
> De todas formas hoy es el día del mes más adecuado para manipular, me apuesto algo a que mañana la 'supuesta' alegría del día de hoy se ha desvanecido como un azucarillo en un vaso de leche.



Mulder, yo estuve hablando por privado con Claca durante el fin de semana, lo que comentamos era que venían subidas, para nosotros tenía toda la lógica del mundo.

Para el que haya realizado otro análisis, claro, no tiene lógica.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2010)

Y como curiosidad a tanta subida:



> 16:13:28 h.
> Nota discordante [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> En el ISM que se ha dado antes el indicador de nuevos pedidos se va a mínimos desde junio de 2.009...



Cosa en la que casualmente no se ha fijado nadie hasta el momento


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2010)

joder mulder, no van a recorrer todo el camino hoy. Necesitan carne gaceleril.

El subidón de las 16:00 ha destrozado la jornada. Me imagino que se tirarán unas cuantas horas consumiendo tiempo y estabilzando los indicadores.

El final de sesión promete.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mulder, yo estuve hablando por privado con Claca durante el fin de semana, lo que comentamos era que venían subidas, para nosotros tenía toda la lógica del mundo.
> 
> Para el que haya realizado otro análisis, claro, no tiene lógica.



¿hasta que niveles de subida os marcan vuestros análisis?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Ahora mismo el Ibex está haciéndolo mejor que el SP y con subida de volumen, no sé si lo están hermoseando para vender parte antes del cierre o si íbamos rezagados "porsiaca".

No pongo la imagen que ya no puedo más.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2010)

bertok dijo:


> joder mulder, no van a recorrer todo el camino hoy. Necesitan carne gaceleril.
> 
> El subidón de las 16:00 ha destrozado la jornada. Me imagino que se tirarán unas cuantas horas consumiendo tiempo y estabilzando los indicadores.
> 
> El final de sesión promete.



Pues para necesitar carne se están pasando muchos niveles al vuelo, hoy en el S&P han pasado (desde abajo) el 50% y han llegado al 61.8% de toda la subida de julio.

Yo diría que es al contrario, van muy deprisa.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿hasta que niveles de subida os marcan vuestros análisis?



No tengo objetivos de subida, voy cambiando el plan sobre la marcha, según lo que haga el gacelerío, desde luego, si al cierre de hoy del SP no entran gacelas en masa, más arriba.

Para niveles habla con Fran, por cierto, creo que ya sé de dónde sale que el cambio de niveles se haga cada media hora, pero necesito información.´

Fran, ¿eso del cambio de niveles cada media hora es de siempre?


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

Pues le siguen metiendo brea. El crudo ante el reporte de inventarios sigue subiendo cual espuma (+3,4 millones de barriles de aumento de inventario).

Me voy a dar una vueltilla en bici que es lo mejor que puedo hacer ahora mismo.

Suerte a tod@s.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2010)

Hoy el daño ya lo han hecho.

Veamos el cierre que es particularmente importante.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No tengo objetivos de subida, voy cambiando el plan sobre la marcha, según lo que haga el gacelerío, desde luego, si al cierre de hoy del SP no entran gacelas en masa, más arriba.
> 
> Para niveles habla con Fran, por cierto, creo que ya sé de dónde sale que el cambio de niveles se haga cada media hora, pero necesito información.´
> 
> Fran, ¿eso del cambio de niveles cada media hora es de siempre?



No, el tiempo no es determinante. Lo son otros factores.


----------



## Interesado (1 Sep 2010)

Al fin un movimiento potente! 
Ya era hora que la cuenta cogiera un color un poco más verde, tanto gris era muy triste.

A ver que hace el SP cuando se empiece a encontrar gaps...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

El ibex no retrocede ni cuando el SP pierde uno o dos puntos, tienen cortos presos a mansalva que han entrado al ver los gaps.


----------



## Claca (1 Sep 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿hasta que niveles de subida os marcan vuestros análisis?



En la casa de campo tienes una hipotesis que plantea hacer un suelo a semanas vista. Por el momento cumple. El techo estaría en el caso del IBEX sobre los 11.200 como mucho. En el SP500 sería volver a los 1.130-5 o dilatar hasta los 1.151 si son especialmente hijos de puta, pero hablo del rango más elevado en cada caso. En el DAX hasta podrían marcar nuevos máximos.

Luego, si no se superan esos niveles, yo veo altas probabilidades de caer a plomo durante una temporadita. Échale un vistazo.

En cualquier caso, pase lo que pase en un futuro, lo más relevante para mí en esta situación era advertir del asombroso ratio riesgo/beneficio que nos ofrecían unos largos en estos niveles, con el stop tan cerca, algo que no he dejado de repetir durante todas estas sesiones, señalando, eso sí, que debía ser una operación tranquila planteada a días vista.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2010)

Gracias miraré.

Los niveles que marcas los veo como máximos, en mi opinión por ahora poco probables pero todo se andará.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> En la casa de campo tienes una hipotesis que plantea hacer un suelo a semanas vista. Por el momento cumple. El techo estaría en el caso del IBEX sobre los 11.200 como mucho. En el SP500 sería volver a los 1.130-5 o dilatar hasta los 1.151 si son especialmente hijos de puta, pero hablo del rango más elevado en cada caso. En el DAX hasta podrían marcar nuevos máximos.
> 
> Luego, si no se superan esos niveles, yo veo altas probabilidades de caer a plomo durante una temporadita. Échale un vistazo.
> 
> En cualquier caso, pase lo que pase en un futuro, lo más relevante para mí en esta situación era advertir del asombroso ratio riesgo/beneficio que nos ofrecían unos largos en estos niveles, con el stop tan cerca, algo que no he dejado de repetir durante todas estas sesiones, señalando, eso sí, que debía ser una operación tranquila planteada a días vista.



Cierto, llevas tiempo avisando, ojalá le hayas sacado más provecho que yo a tus análisis.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> No, el tiempo no es determinante. Lo son otros factores.



No sé si me he explicado bien, me refiero al tiempo que media entre el recálculo de niveles.

¿Es siempre cada media hora?, creo que lo habías comentado, que se recalculaban cada media hora.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

La verdad es que son unos carniceros, no tienen piedad. No es nada personal, sólo negocios.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No sé si me he explicado bien, me refiero al tiempo que media entre el recálculo de niveles.
> 
> ¿Es siempre cada media hora?, creo que lo habías comentado, que se recalculaban cada media hora.



Te había entendido que los movimientos se producían cada media hora, naturalmente no. Es lo que pasa cuando lees rápido al hacer varias cosas a la vez (I´m sorry).

Te explico. Existen canales y dentro de esos canales, niveles. Los niveles se actualizan constantemente tras ser alcanzados, o pierdan su validez y los canales si tienen un tiempo estipulado. También es cierto que una ruptura del canal, por algo inesperado produce un cálculo automático de un nuevo canal.

Espero que fuera esto lo que me preguntabas. 

P.D. Escribir cuando se hacen otras cosas puede dar lugar a errores, si no me explico bien o cambio un concepto sin darme cuenta, o una cifra no dudes en preguntar, hasta donde pueda contestaré.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2010)

Todos los indicadores normales los han llevado al límite, lo han llevado todo fuera de órbita, para mi esto no es hacer negocios, tiene otro nombre más apropiado 

No veo al S&P por encima de 1100 en este momento, creo que sería el objetivo más extremo por arriba en este momento.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Todos los indicadores normales los han llevado al límite, lo han llevado todo fuera de órbita, para mi esto no es hacer negocios, tiene otro nombre más apropiado
> 
> No veo al S&P por encima de 1100 en este momento, creo que sería el objetivo más extremo por arriba en este momento.



Han hecho en tres días el trabajo de 7 sesiones, se ha salido de todos los cálculos iniciales. Ahora pongo lo que ha pasado en mis gráficos de previsiones.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Todos los indicadores normales los han llevado al límite, lo han llevado todo fuera de órbita, para mi esto no es hacer negocios, tiene otro nombre más apropiado
> 
> No veo al S&P por encima de 1100 en este momento, creo que sería el objetivo más extremo por arriba en este momento.



Macho, coincidimos plenamente. Teniendo en cuenta que tu bola de cristal es de los más fiable que se ha visto en mucho tiempo, me quedo tranquilo y con el gancho preparado en ese nivel para volver a la carga.

Un placer leerle, como siempre.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Cuidado, trade de 350 contratos en el Ibex.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Todos los indicadores normales los han llevado al límite, lo han llevado todo fuera de órbita, para mi esto no es hacer negocios, tiene otro nombre más apropiado
> 
> No veo al S&P por encima de 1100 en este momento, creo que sería el objetivo más extremo por arriba en este momento.



...y como son movimientos extremos aguardemos unos días a ver si se contrarestan


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Entrada en el nuevo canal en 10300, salida por arriba en 10558.

P.D. Nueva paradinha y movimiento. Aunque no se si quedará mucho fuelle, lo que tenga que pasar depende de USA y su cierre.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

¿Fran, cómo interpretas esto?

¿Banderillas en todo lo alto?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Está bajando, en cuanto suba el volumen para recoger papel, aviso, si es que interesa, claro.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Me quedan 22 mensajes para llegar a 3.000, a ver si lo consigo mañana.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Sep 2010)

Mira los niveles que te he dado del canal y lo que ha estado pasando. No hace falta complicarse mucho para sacar la explicación. Sujetan, empujan, anticipan, en los momentos clave, trabajo rutinario.

Y si, da los datos, por favor.

Bueno señores, me tengo que ir.

A ver si al cierre USA me engancho.


----------



## Mendrugo (1 Sep 2010)

El giro que experimentaron los índices ayer ,y la continuidad de hoy, nos indican que el último tramo a la baja llegó a su fin.
El S&P rebotó en un nivel clave como es el 1040.
Primer nivel a vigilar para el S&P 1080.

De momento largos.


----------



## atutiplen (1 Sep 2010)

Mendrugo, tu imagen de avatar es lo que pasará hoy? con EL BAJÓN final


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Huy, huy, huy que esto no baja.

El Ibex está desatado, todos los movimientos de la última media hora los ha hecho con el SP plano, va a su bola.


----------



## Abner (1 Sep 2010)

joder, no lo estaba siguiendo, ¿¿4.08% de subida???? casi 3% en el NASDAQ. ¿Qué coño ha pasado?

Dios se apiade de los cortistas hoy.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2010)

Abner dijo:


> joder, no lo estaba siguiendo, ¿¿4.08% de subida???? casi 3% en el NASDAQ. ¿Qué coño ha pasado?
> 
> Dios se apiade de los cortistas hoy.



Menos mal que zuloman está de viaje... creo que dejó abiertos unos cortos "a largo plazo".


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Sep 2010)

Hemos acabado arriba del todo, no me lo esperaba.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Se han pasado el día comprando, salvo a las 16:10 y en la subasta, en la que han vendido un lote normal. Aunque haya parecido lo contrario el día de hoy no ha sido muy activo, los leoncios no han operado entre poco antes de las 12 y las 16, a las 17 tampoco han cruzado ninguna operación.

Sin embargo el volumen de 3 compras a lo largo del día ha sido muy importante, de unos 300 contratos cada una. El resumen de hoy es que parecen estar alcistas pero no esperan gap al alza para mañana.


----------



## Mendrugo (1 Sep 2010)

atutiplen dijo:


> Mendrugo, tu imagen de avatar es lo que pasará hoy? con EL BAJÓN final



Es el colapso final al que llegaremos.
Lo ideé para reflejar el efecto de las burbujas.

De momento tenemos para rato en el rebote.


----------



## Abner (1 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Menos mal que zuloman está de viaje... creo que dejó abiertos unos cortos "a largo plazo".



joder, pues menuda "sorpresa" se va a pegar cuando llegue a su casa y abra su información de bolsa. Ya puede llegar el guano mañana, como lo sigan subiendo veo dolor, mucho dolor.

qué cabrones, vaya patada que le están pegando. ¿Pollastre, su indicador loco iván pudo alertarle de semejante rejostio? (Por cierto, no se si vió mi MP).



.


----------



## Malus (1 Sep 2010)

Mulder, hoy me he instalado el qtstalker, y solo dos preguntas...
1-Lo hay en español?
2-Algun enlace a algun manual?
Gracias.
Lo siento por los que vais cortos...por mi parte nose si vender el largo que tengo desde los 9830 o esperar a ver que pasa.


----------



## Mulder (1 Sep 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Mulder, hoy me he instalado el qtstalker, y solo dos preguntas...
> 1-Lo hay en español?
> 2-Algun enlace a algun manual?
> Gracias.
> Lo siento por los que vais cortos...por mi parte nose si vender el largo que tengo desde los 9830 o esperar a ver que pasa.



1.- No hay versión en español aun.
2.- El único manual es la ayuda que viene con el programa.

Si tienes alguna duda no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Sep 2010)

Hola Hola!

Es aqui por donde reparten papelinas de colores???


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2010)

como era de esperar, después del subidón del SP éste ha entrado en encefalograma plano a la espera del hachazo de última hora.

A ver con qué se descuelgan.


----------



## pollastre (1 Sep 2010)

Abner dijo:


> joder, pues menuda "sorpresa" se va a pegar cuando llegue a su casa y abra su información de bolsa. Ya puede llegar el guano mañana, como lo sigan subiendo veo dolor, mucho dolor.
> 
> qué cabrones, vaya patada que le están pegando. ¿Pollastre, su indicador loco iván pudo alertarle de semejante rejostio? (Por cierto, no se si vió mi MP).
> 
> ...




Qué va, para cuando el tirón hasta 104XX yo estaba fuera y cerrado ya. Pero es que además el módulo crazy iván:

1) aún es experimental, y 
2) lo tengo deshabilitado normalmente durante la operativa, debido a (1)

Si te referías al módulo rollerCoaster (el de scalping) ese trabaja con variaciones "suaves" de +-70pips a lo largo de varios minutos. Para cambios tan salvajes como los de hoy hay que acudir al loco iván, y aun así todo ha sido tan raro hoy, que tengo mis dudas acerca de que hubiera sido capaz de prevenirlos.

De todas formas tienen razón por ahí cuando dicen que han hecho en 3 sesiones el recorrido esperado para 7, se han "pasao" un pelín.
Para que te hagas una idea yo contemplaba techo en 10,317 para hoy.

Con eso de ser 1 de Septiembre y la volatibilidad que tenemos, creo que el asunto hoy se ha salido un poco de madre, pero bueno, a ver qué pasa mañana a partir de esta situación.

Ahora le echo un ojo a los MP, a ver...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2010)

Ay, si pegara un guanazo en la última hora


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ay, si pegara un guanazo en la última hora



Me lo has quitado del teclado...ienso:.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2010)

Saludos Peponianos...

Pasaba a saludar a los TAURINOS.

XD


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Sep 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Saludos Peponianos...
> 
> Pasaba a saludar a los TAURINOS.
> 
> XD



Hombre...le pensaba secuestrado por los pepones 

saludos


----------



## chameleon (1 Sep 2010)

hola DP!


----------



## credulo (1 Sep 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Saludos Peponianos...
> 
> Pasaba a saludar a los TAURINOS.
> 
> XD





Y no estaba muerto peret - goear.com


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2010)

Ya estamos de vuelta de las vacaciones, ¡qué bien lo hemos pasado navegando con YATE!!!! included....

Prometo fotos....

No tengo nada de ganas de la vuelta al "cole", pero es lo que toca. Lo mejor es que podemos vernos con frecuencia y contarnos nuestras cositas.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Sep 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya estamos de vuelta de las vacaciones, ¡qué bien lo hemos pasado navegando con YATE!!!! included....
> 
> Prometo fotos....
> 
> No tengo nada de ganas de la vuelta al "cole", pero es lo que toca. Lo mejor es que podemos vernos con frecuencia y contarnos nuestras cositas.



Jaja y encima con las ganancias de Ariad, serás.. grrr  jajaja

Bueno, coméntanos algo de tu cartera... ¿tienes alguna posi?
LGND ¿qué te parece? 

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (1 Sep 2010)

Menudo bajón hoy 1 de Septiembre... WTF... :ouch:



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2010)

Wata, me alegra ver que sigues en la busca del "GRIAL PHARMERO" .. el año pasado, DP adelantó como "er Profeta pharmero" que ARIAd era un ganador, al final, me aburrieron... entré en los niveles de 3.00 y 2.71 hace unas semanas, te lo comenté en casa de Kujire... las he vendido todas en 3.4x ... prefiero el take the profit... no estamos para dejar correr las plusv!!!!

Ahora llevo mi CORE en NVAX y algunas en GTXi .... tengo pensado otra entrada en ARIAd... cuando recorte.

LGND ... veo que está en niveles muy buenos para echar algunas a la cesta... ahora paso de chicharros al estilo MESA / HYTM... DSCO / XOMA ... de buenas te colocan un reverse split...


----------



## pollastre (1 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Te había entendido que los movimientos se producían cada media hora, naturalmente no. Es lo que pasa cuando lees rápido al hacer varias cosas a la vez (I´m sorry).
> 
> Te explico. Existen canales y dentro de esos canales, niveles. Los niveles se actualizan constantemente tras ser alcanzados, o pierdan su validez y los canales si tienen un tiempo estipulado. También es cierto que una ruptura del canal, por algo inesperado produce un cálculo automático de un nuevo canal.
> 
> ...



Es increíble.
Lo he tenido varios días delante de mis narices, y no lo veía.

Ud. tenía razón, y yo soy un borrico.

Durante días me he tirado de los pelos, preguntandome por qué la niña tenía precisión de cirujano mientras no hubiera ruptura del canal inicial, pero perdía abruptamente capacidad de predicción cuando el canal se perforaba, bien al alza, bien a la baja, creando un nuevo canal.

Su comentario no aporta ningún dato especialmente revelador, pero me ha hecho reflexionar. Es como esta pequeña chispa que hace que de repente todas las piezas encajen en tu cabeza. 
Así que me he ido a pasear a mi perro con la correa de pensar (tengo otra correa que uso en días más anodinos).

De paso, antes de salir he reprogramado el módulo de proyección de canales y niveles según la corazonada que me había surgido, y he dejado corriendo la simulación para la sesión de hoy. 

Cuando he vuelto, adivine cual era el techo proyectado para el nuevo canal creado tras la ruptura del canal incial.... 10,551, contra 10,544 reales. Suelo del nuevo canal en 10,260. Precisión +-7 pips.

He de admitir que el instante en que he leído estos números ha sido un momento maravilloso.

Muy ingeniosos, los leoncios. Muy ingeniosos.

Por fin veo la _big picture_ con claridad.

Sus mensajes y aportaciones, aun cuando crípticas, son impagables.


----------



## donpepito (1 Sep 2010)

NO VA MAX.... el nuevo chicharro para el 2011 ... by DP HF.


----------



## credulo (1 Sep 2010)

100 mensajes a día 1 y ni un clic en la publicidad.

Calopez os va a cerrar el chiringuito.

Estoy preparando una cartera largo plazo por si al final hay guanazo del bueno en octubre. Por cuestión de comisiones podría entrar en 3 o 4 valores. No quiero apostar todo a una carta porque prefiero probar con 3 o 4 y si alguna sale mal salirme de ella.

GAS, TEF, SAN, ABE 

más o menos en igual proporción, tal vez algo menos en SAN
¿cómo lo veis?


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2010)

Olvídate de ABE y GAS.

Con los dividendos de TEF y SAN tendrás de sobra. Cuidado con el precio de entrada ...

También tengo en mente una cartera de largo plazo con empresas muy capitalizadas y alto dividendo. Las espero bastante más abajo.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

Los yankis siguen ahi dandole cera. No tiene mucha pinta de hachazo esto hoy. Dia flipante sin duda, despues de agosto aburrido viene esto.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2010)

Cierre por encima de 1073, significa altas probabilidades de visita al 1102.

Mientras más arriba la pillemos, mejor


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

1080 pa la saca.


----------



## gamba (1 Sep 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Olvídate de ABE y GAS.
> 
> Con los dividendos de TEF y SAN tendrás de sobra. Cuidado con el precio de entrada ...
> 
> También tengo en mente una cartera de largo plazo con empresas muy capitalizadas y alto dividendo. Las espero bastante más abajo.



Un par de preguntas de pardillo/observador desde la barrera sobre cartera de medio/largo plazo, suponiendo que llega el guano tan profetizado:

- Después de la bajada, ¿esperáis una eventual recuperación a niveles semejantes a los de hoy en día, o menores? Entiendo entonces que esto sería una vez la economía españole repunte (o no).

- Ya que se menciona el dividendo, ¿ creéis que después de bajar se seguirían repartiendo dividendos como en la actualidad?

Y de paso un saludo a la gente que comparte tanto saber por aquí, acercáis un mundo raro e interesante cada día.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Sep 2010)

Jue aun siguen pepones los usanos despues del cierre... 

Mañana sera otro dia amigos.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2010)

gamba dijo:


> Un par de preguntas de pardillo/observador desde la barrera sobre cartera de medio/largo plazo, suponiendo que llega el guano tan profetizado:
> 
> - Después de la bajada, ¿esperáis una eventual recuperación a niveles semejantes a los de hoy en día, o menores? Entiendo entonces que esto sería una vez la economía españole repunte (o no).
> 
> ...



A medio plazo subirán porque son empresas muy sólidas y cuya facturación se realiza mayoritariamente fuera de nuestras fronteras.

Si las coges a un precio bajo, la espera con un dividendo muy goloso es más llevadera (a cotización de hoy, los dividendos esperados por TEF hasta 2013 inclusive son de cerca del 30%).

La paciencia hace ganar dinero. Este año la vas veremos por debajo de los precios actuales sin duda.


----------



## credulo (1 Sep 2010)

gamba dijo:


> Un par de preguntas de pardillo/observador desde la barrera sobre cartera de medio/largo plazo, suponiendo que llega el guano tan profetizado:
> 
> - Después de la bajada, ¿esperáis una eventual recuperación a niveles semejantes a los de hoy en día, o menores? Entiendo entonces que esto sería una vez la economía españole repunte (o no).
> 
> ...



Pues ni idea, los dividendos deberían resentirse. La caída de consumo causará caída de beneficios en las empresas.

Si hay una gran bajada, sobre si el IBEX recuperará o no, a lo ocurrido hoy me remito, en el hilo no paran de hablar de manipulación pura y dura, luego la respuesta es "lo que digan las manos fuertes".

Eso si, por mucho que suba, no veo yo los 17000 en 2012

Vamos, así lo veo yo


----------



## Abner (1 Sep 2010)

gamba dijo:


> Un par de preguntas de pardillo/observador desde la barrera sobre cartera de medio/largo plazo, suponiendo que llega el guano tan profetizado:
> 
> - Después de la bajada, ¿esperáis una eventual recuperación a niveles semejantes a los de hoy en día, o menores? Entiendo entonces que esto sería una vez la economía españole repunte (o no).
> 
> ...



Yo soy mucho mas pardillo que tu seguro, asi que toma este aviso con sana cautela. Existe otro factor a tener en cuenta y es si le van a dar a la impresora de billetes a tutiplen en cuyo caso existe la posibilidad de que se hagan inversiones en empresas sólidas como refugio frente a la devaluación de la moneda. La cotizacion subiría entonces, tanto por fuga de liquidez hacia activos bursátiles como por la devaluación del euro (el valor de la empresa es el mismo siempre, cambia la referencia en que se mide ). Esto lo vi en un video del instituto von mises,claro que el tio que la dió era madmaxista total. Pero me parece que tiene bastante sentido. Aunque como ya has visto, hacen lo que quieren con las bolsas. En cuanto a los dividendos ni idea, yo creo que telefonica tiene un negocio sólido, pero está perdiendo clientes en España y está reduciendo su margen de beneficios aquí. Ha diversificado e invertido mucho en el extranjero merced a la burrada que pagamos en España por un servicio deficiente, así que ahora puede putear a más gente. Están intentando cargarse la neutralidad en la red, si lo consiguen, y vistos los precedentes lo conseguirán porque la CMT apesta, los beneficios subirán todavía más....


----------



## David Castro (2 Sep 2010)

Interesante lo que ha pasado en la bolsa hoy.

Chicos tengo unas cuantas acciones de Banco Santander.
¿creéis que es de esperar que este mes puedan llegar a los 10,50 euros?


----------



## ERB (2 Sep 2010)

*Obama: “España está quebrada”. Zapatero cuenta lo que le dijo el presidente de Estados Unidos / El Confidencial Digital*

02 de septiembre de 2010 Actualizado a las 1:00 

El propio presidente del Gobierno ha revelado cómo se desarrolló aquella tensa conversación:

– Obama empezó mostrándole su honda preocupación por la mala situación de la economía española.

– Zapatero intentó argumentar que las cosas no estaban tan mal.

– “Tengo muy buena información sobre España”, le cortó el presidente norteamericano.

– “España está en quiebra”, fue el veredicto final que pronunció Barack Obama.

El Confidencial Digital - Artículo - Obama: ?España está quebrada?. Zapatero cuenta lo que le dijo el presidente de Estados Unidos


----------



## Asturiano (2 Sep 2010)

Mañana desplome...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2010)

No sé, no sé...pueden intentar de nuevo otro arreón alcista

¿el lunes es festivo usano, verdad?


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

Buenos días,

la sesión de hoy parece que viene con curvas.... a falta de datos reales de comienzo, las simulaciones preliminares muestran una banda de trade de un 3% de amplitud para hoy.

Día para ganar (o palmar) pasta, según parece...


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Sep 2010)

un 1% abajo el Ibex?????


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2010)

A los buenos días!

Hoy es la gran jornada, algo va a pasar y será muy gordo. Yo apuesto por corregir la irracionalidad de ayer, pero ya veremos que pasa al final.


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

Hoy echo a pelear al ruedo una modificación del módulo sandwich recién terminada ayer, que informa de la generación de nuevos canales "al vuelo" según se perfore el canal inicial, bien al alza o a la baja.

Eso debería permitir "cazar" situaciones como la de ayer, donde la perforación del techo del canal inicial nos llevó a un nuevo canal con techo en 10,551.

Con esta adición, el resultado visual es parecido al software de los leoncios de fran200, en el sentido en que los canales se generan dinámicamente según se van invalidando los anteriores. Lo único es que en mi caso no hay que meter los nuevos datos manualmente.

Iré publicando los números conforme vayan saliendo, pero ruego precaución a la hora de seguirlos: recuérdese que esta modificación está hoy en pruebas.


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

Canal inicial en apertura:

FIXED_MASTER_CH ==> [10336.82 - 10641.03]


explicación: es el canal inicial que se establece después de la apertura. Su amplitud da una idea de la banda de trading que podemos esperar para la sesión de hoy.

edit: como se ve, ahora mismo estamos en el puto centro del canal proyectado, por lo que la tendencia no puede ser más indefinida. Momento para estar fuera del mercado (muy propio de los primeros minutos de la sesión).

edit: parece una banda demasiado ancha como para que hoy se produzca una ruptura de canal... lástima, creo que por hoy nos quedaremos sin probar la generación dinámica de canales.


----------



## rosonero (2 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy es la gran jornada, algo va a pasar y será muy gordo. Yo apuesto por corregir la irracionalidad de ayer, pero ya veremos que pasa al final.





pollastre dijo:


> Hoy echo a pelear al ruedo una modificación del módulo sandwich recién terminada ayer, que informa de la generación de nuevos canales "al vuelo" según se perfore el canal inicial, bien al alza o a la baja.
> 
> Eso debería permitir "cazar" situaciones como la de ayer, donde la perforación del techo del canal inicial nos llevó a un nuevo canal con techo en 10,551.
> 
> ...



Joer !!!!!!! Este hilo es un sin vivir, ya apenas intradío ni sigo la bolsa pero no puedo dejar de seguir el hilo a ver si finalmente damos con la gallina de los huevos de oro o el guano definitivo 

Buenos días y tal !!

Pd. ¿ No era a principios de septiembre que una agencia de rating tenía que bajar la calificación de la deuda española?


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2010)

Probando el 10475...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Sep 2010)

Os dejo la instantanea tomada por mi santa a mi llegada a los mandriles ayer 







Aun asi un tipo curtido como yo no desespera, se muy bien como se las gastan estos estaf... digo estos leoncios, asi que es cuestion de tiempo y dinero con mi nueva estrategia de operar a largo apostando por una tendencia con medio cargador e intradiar con la otra media.

La segunda mitad me ha dado buenos beneficios para aguantar esto y mas ( hasta ir palmando 1000 pipos sin problemas ) y la primera mitad viene pillando tendencia guanistica desde maximos de Julio.

por lo tanto ajo y agua ( a aguantarse y a joderse ) mientras esto vaya en mi contra...... ya vendran tiempos mejores


----------



## chameleon (2 Sep 2010)

hay que cerrar el gap del esepé

si va a bajar, qie lohaga desde aquí sin gap. conviene que nos quedemos planos hasta que abra WS


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> hay que cerrar el gap del esepé
> 
> si va a bajar, qie lohaga desde aquí sin gap. conviene *que nos quedemos planos hasta que abra WS*



¡No, por favor! ¡Toda la mañana laterales, no!


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡No, por favor! ¡Toda la mañana laterales, no!




Siii... toda la mañana lateral... siiiiiii !!! bwuhuahahaha!


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2010)

Ojo que ha superado el 10515 que había hecho de techo.


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

Aquí lo tenemos, el estreno de la generación dinámica de canales: sandwich acaba de "cantar" una proyección de canal superior en caso de abandonar el actual (para lo cual habría que romper claramente los 10,641)

UPSTEP_CH == >[10641.03 - 10847.13]


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Aquí lo tenemos, el estreno de la generación dinámica de canales: sandwich acaba de "cantar" una proyección de canal superior en caso de abandonar el actual (para lo cual habría que romper claramente los 10,641)
> 
> UPSTEP_CH == >[10641.03 - 10847.13]



A ver si es verdad, me he puesto larga en 10515...


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A ver si es verdad, me he puesto larga en 10515...



Pues sólo con que tocase techo en 10,641 y rebotase, aún sin hacer shifting de canales, tendrías +125pips... que no está mal para un trade, si me pregunta Ud. ::


----------



## Claca (2 Sep 2010)

Buenos días

Pollastre, como te lo curras, gracias por compartir con nosotros los pronósticos de tus niños. Da un poco de pena que se hayan quedado haciendo los deberes durante todo agosto, porque la verdad es que no creo que arrastren ni una para septiembre.

El techo de tu canal es el objetivo de un HCHi que se activó ayer....

EDITO:

Hoy han salido los resultados de la encuesta semanal de sentimiento de mercado:

Alcista 27.9% 
Neutral 16.9% 
Bajista 55.2% 

Poca variación, de momento, en el consenso bajista, si bien hay que tener en cuenta que ayer fue el último día de plazo para votar y es posible que muchos de los votos no tuvieran en cuenta todavía el subidón registrado en esa sesión. De todos modos la percepción generalizada de los inversores era muy bajista (un 60% en la anterior) y eso debería tardar un poco en disiparse.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Sep 2010)

David Castro dijo:


> Interesante lo que ha pasado en la bolsa hoy.
> 
> Chicos tengo unas cuantas acciones de Banco Santander.
> ¿creéis que es de esperar que este mes puedan llegar a los 10,50 euros?




seguramente su primera parada sea en los 12... 8:


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2010)

El Stoxx se ha puesto extremadamente sobrecomprado sin haber superado siquiera su máximo de ayer...


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Pollastre, como te lo curras, gracias por compartir con nosotros los pronósticos de tus niños. Da un poco de pena que se hayan quedado haciendo los deberes durante todo agosto, porque la verdad es que no creo que arrastren ni una para septiembre.
> 
> *El techo de tu canal es el objetivo de un HCHi que se activó ayer....*




Cada vez que tú o BL, técnicos "per excelence", comentáis la coincidencia de algunos de mis valores (numéricos puros y duros) con figuras o niveles pertenecientes al AT, me parece asombroso. 

Son dos resultados prácticamente iguales, alcanzados por dos vías completamente diferentes e independientes entre ellas. Te puedo jurar que mis aproximaciones numéricas no entienden de soportes, resistencias ni HCHs... y sin embargo, terminan solapándose ambas proyecciones "milagrosamente".

Está claro que hay un nexo de unión en alguna parte. Algo que merece la pena investigar, qué duda cabe. El que lo descubriera podría llegar a conseguir una especie de TOE (Teoría del todo) de los mercados, una teoría final a partir de la cual se derivarían tanto niveles numéricos como figuras técnicas.

Hum... debería dormir alguna hora más, para no alucinar tan de mañana ::


----------



## David Castro (2 Sep 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> seguramente su primera parada sea en los 12... 8:



¿me lo estás diciendo en serio?
Me parece una cifra demasiado optimista, aunque a mí me vendría muy bien.


----------



## carvil (2 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx se ha puesto extremadamente sobrecomprado sin haber superado siquiera su máximo de ayer...




Buenos dias  el stoxx tiene menos personalidad que yo delante de una cerveza 


Resistencia actual en el E-Mini zona de 1085 soporte 1075


Salu2


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

Han visto uds. la subasta de deuda de hoy??? 

Subasta deuda España	

En la subasta de bonos a 5 años se han adjudicado 3.311 millones sobre peticiones de 5.394 millones, el tipo baja fuertemente de 3,727% de la subasta anterior a 2,997%


----------



## Interesado (2 Sep 2010)

Como curiosidad, hoy las opciones más negociadas en el IBEX están siendo las 10800-10900 para las call y las 10000 para las put.

Nadie cree que esto se vaya a quedar aquí y se está apostando por opciones muy fuera del dinero (lo habitual es que las más negociadas sean las opciones "at-the-money").

EDIT: Parece que rompe poco a poco, pero tampoco estamos teniendo operaciones gordas como hace unos días, incluso diría que empieza a haber un poco de distribución.


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

Actualización "al vuelo" del canal inicial:

OTF_CH_UPDATE ==> [10374.27 - 10674.81]


explicación: el techo permanece fijo, recordemos que perforarlo nos catapultaría al siguiente canal calculado anteriormente. El suelo aumenta respecto de su valor inicial de esta mañana a primera hora.


edit: perdón, descuido mío: el techo _también_ se ha desplazado ligeramente al alza, respecto del inicial calculado a primera hora de la sesión.

edit2: 11:58am, OTF_CH_UPDATE ==> [10409.43 - 10674.81] : El suelo sube de nuevo; si se levantase hasta 10K5 indicaría potencial sesión alcista respecto del cierre de ayer.


----------



## Lexuss (2 Sep 2010)

Osea que en principio la "niña del tiempo" no predice nada de guano

Por cierto, hoy no sale ningun dato relevante?


----------



## Claca (2 Sep 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Osea que en principio la "niña del tiempo" no predice nada de guano
> 
> Por cierto, hoy no sale ningun dato relevante?



Nah, poca cosa....

En la Eurozona A las 11.00h. Se publica el PIB de la Zona del euro del segundo trimestre del año.
-En la Eurozona A las 11.00h. Eurostat publica los precios de producción industrial de la Zona del euro del mes de julio.
-En la Eurozona A las 13.45h. El Consejo de Gobierno del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) celebra su reunión sobre política monetaria. El presidente de la institución, Jean Claude Trichet, celebra una rueda de prensa para explicar las decisiones adoptadas.
-En Francia A las 07.30h. Se publica la tasa de desempleo del segundo trimestre.
-En Francia Pernod Ricard presenta sus resultados anuales.
-En Italia Se conoce el índice de precios de producción de julio.
-En EEUU A las 12.00h. Se publica el índice Monster de empleo de agosto.
-En EEUU A las 14.30h. Salen a la luz las solicitudes iniciales de subsidio de desempleo semanales.
-En EEUU A las 14.30h. Se publican las cifras de productividad y costes laborales del segundo trimestre del año.
-En EEUU A las 15.00h. El presidente de la Reserva Federal, Ben Bernanke, testifica en Washington ante la Comisión de Investigación de la Crisis Financiera.
-En EEUU A las 16.00h. Se publican los pedidos de fábrica de julio.
-En EEUU A las 16.00h. Salen a la luz las ventas de casas pendientes de julio.
-En EEUU A las 22.30h. Se conoce la masa monetaria semanal.
-En EEUU El Tesoro subasta bonos con vencimiento a 10 años.
-En EEUU Se publican cifras de ventas minoristas del mes de agosto.
-H&R Block presenta sus resultados trimestrales.


----------



## Interesado (2 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Nah, poca cosa....
> 
> En la Eurozona A las 11.00h. Se publica el PIB de la Zona del euro del segundo trimestre del año.
> -En la Eurozona A las 11.00h. Eurostat publica los precios de producción industrial de la Zona del euro del mes de julio.
> ...



Veo mucho la palabra "empleo"... 

He cerrado largos, no quiero que me pierda la avaricia.


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Como curiosidad, hoy las opciones más negociadas en el IBEX están siendo las 10800-10900 para las call y las 10000 para las put.
> 
> Nadie cree que esto se vaya a quedar aquí y se está apostando por opciones muy fuera del dinero (lo habitual es que las más negociadas sean las opciones "at-the-money").
> 
> EDIT: Parece que rompe poco a poco, pero tampoco estamos teniendo operaciones gordas como hace unos días, incluso diría que empieza a haber un poco de distribución.



Eso es lo que se llama comprar volatilidad ¿no?


----------



## Interesado (2 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso es lo que se llama comprar volatilidad ¿no?



Bueno, depende lo que haya comprado y vendido cada uno...

En principio comprar opciones tan fuera del dinero suele ser bastante arriesgado, porque exige movimientos bastante fuertes (y el vencimiento está relativamente cerca), así que está claro lo que la gente espera. 

El volumen de las put 10.000 podría ser también debido a cortos que se han quedado descolgados y están haciendo liquidación.

Una put 10000 ahora estaría sobre los 55€ (si te la venden) y si nos vamos al 10360 de pollastre pasaría a 91€ (+65%, no está mal).

La call 10800 sobre los 120€, que si nos vamos a los 10631 pasaría a 165€ (+37.5% tampoco está mal).

Claro que si lateraleamos perderíamos a pasos agigantados y los spreads serán bastante altos a estos niveles.

EDIT: Para mi la lectura es que los toros están haciendo las cuentas de la lechera y los osos se están retirando a sus cuevas a lamerse las heridas... ya sabemos como acaba eso.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2010)

Por cierto,...sí...hoy también toca barbas

Bernanke comparecera hoy ante el Senado para hablar de la crisis - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

Bueno chavales vamos calentando motores. Se acabo la crisis, aqui no ha pasado nada y vamos parriba tangencial a la luna (como me gusta esa frase de Saez del Castillo).

Bon voyage.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2010)

Se mueve entre 10515 y 10560, tiene que romper por algún lado... o matarnos de aburrimiento.


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Se mueve entre 10515 y 10560, tiene que romper por algún lado... o matarnos de aburrimiento.



Estamos a tan sólo 100pips del suelo de nuestro canal actual [10426.91 - 10674.81]. Lo esperable sería pegar un pepinazo al alza con los datos de las 14:30, pues queda más recorrido de canal hacia arriba que hacia abajo.


----------



## tarrito (2 Sep 2010)

Sr. Pollastre, dado el alto % de acierto de sus niñ@s 
¿Podría usted crear una aplicación para predicir el Tiempo * PERO QUE FUNCIONE DE VERDAD *? 
Usted se forra (sería lo justo) y al ciudadano le hace un gran favor.
Se lo pongo medio en broma ... pero si tiene tiempo libre y ganas, ya sabe 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Esto viene por el comentario de Lexuss:
"Osea que en principio la "niña del tiempo" no predice nada de guano

Por cierto, hoy no sale ningun dato relevante?"


----------



## Abner (2 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Nah, poca cosa....
> 
> En la Eurozona A las 11.00h. Se publica el PIB de la Zona del euro del segundo trimestre del año.
> -En la Eurozona A las 11.00h. Eurostat publica los precios de producción industrial de la Zona del euro del mes de julio.
> ...



Y a mí que lo del índice monster me sonaba a coña, ¿pero a quién se le ocurre hacer un índice con ese nombre?

Monster Employment Index |


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

Le diré que aceptaría el trabajo... pero sólo para que me dejaran entrar en el edificio en cuestión, y en mi primer día de trabajo "sisar" un par de supercomputadoras de la oficina y llevármelas a mi casa ::

Como Ud. ya sabrá, los modelos matemáticos para predicción metereológica están basados en dinámica de fluidos y teoría del caos. Requieren tal poder computacional, que de la lista de supercomputadores TOP500 aproximadamente un tercio de ellos se usan para esta cuestión.

Una vez que me hubiera "agenciado" el hardware, volvería a mis queridos mercados. Así no tendría que tener mis pobres i7 calculando toda la noche como ahora...



Monlovi dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, dado el alto % de acierto de sus niñ@s
> ¿Podría usted crear una aplicación para predicir el Tiempo * PERO QUE FUNCIONE DE VERDAD *?
> Usted se forra (sería lo justo) y al ciudadano le hace un gran favor.
> Se lo pongo medio en broma ... pero si tiene tiempo libre y ganas, ya sabe
> ...


----------



## Independentista_vasco (2 Sep 2010)

Comentario de PPCC con previsión bursátil:

Cuando hablo de Capitulación, obviamente, me refiero estrictamente a lo inmobiliario.

Como llevamos tiempo diciendo, en Bolsa, ya hemos dejado atrás los suelos 2008T4-2009T1.

Y en cuanto a dato-PIB, ha pasado lo peor; es decir, podemos dar por completada la parte del ajuste vía actividad y empleo, faltando mucho por hacer vía precios; ello, sin perjuicio de la cronificación del ambiente recesivo entendido en sentido amplio (o crecimiento económico irrelavente), como corresponde a todo período postburbuja inmobiliaria financiada con préstamos a largo plazo. La metáfora visual no es la de una W (double dip) sino la del símbolo de la raíz cuadrada o una L.

La reacción de JCD y su estar confianzudo en la radio le alejan de la creme de la creme. Él sabrá. Como crooner de la Inmo-Capitulación, no vale. Debe estar muy hipotecado. Nosotros, a lo nuestro con cuidado, ahora que esto se está llenando de amarguras.

Fuente: Medidas no convencionales, tal vez incluso innecesarias


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

Que siga la fiesta!!! paro semanal 472.000.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2010)

Paro semanal: 472.000

Pues tampoco es tanta fiesta... ni fú ni fá


----------



## Abner (2 Sep 2010)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> Comentario de PPCC con previsión bursátil:
> 
> Cuando hablo de Capitulación, obviamente, me refiero estrictamente a lo inmobiliario.
> 
> ...



¿Está sugiriendo que no habrá guano? ¿Que entramos en una etapa de hasta el infinito y más allá (> 12000)?

¿Hay alguien en este foro que se está planteando ahora mismo esta posibilidad?


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Paro semanal: 472.000
> 
> Pues tampoco es tanta fiesta... ni fú ni fá



Se ha encajado el golpe de las 14:30 sin grandes dramas (aunque durante unos segundos la volativilidad ha sido como para verla...). Siguiente prueba con los datos de las 16:00 .

El canal, sin cambios de momento.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Cada vez que tú o BL, técnicos "per excelence", comentáis la coincidencia de algunos de mis valores (numéricos puros y duros) con figuras o niveles pertenecientes al AT, me parece asombroso.



Pues mira que yo no me considero muy técnico, la verdad.

Más que nada me fijo en figuras, soportes y resistencias muy "evidentes" para elucubrar lo que hace el gacelerío.

Hoy no tengo datos de volumen porque acabo de conectar el invento.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

Mas gasolina??



Carpatos dijo:


> Trichet
> 
> 
> Afirma que los datos macro más recientes han sido mejor de lo que esperaban.
> ...



El euro sigue tirando hacia arriba...


----------



## carloszorro (2 Sep 2010)

Abner dijo:


> ¿Está sugiriendo que no habrá guano? ¿Que entramos en una etapa de hasta el infinito y más allá (> 12000)?
> 
> ¿Hay alguien en este foro que se está planteando ahora mismo esta posibilidad?



El 2 de noviembre elecciones en EEUU.
¿Alguien piensa que los jefes yankis son tontos?
No habrá guano antes del 2 de noviembre ni de coña, venderán a sus madres si hace falta pero con los votos no se juega, producen muchos beneficios...


----------



## debianita (2 Sep 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> El 2 de noviembre elecciones en EEUU.
> ¿Alguien piensa que los jefes yankis son tontos?
> No habrá guano antes del 2 de noviembre ni de coña, venderán a sus madres si hace falta pero con los votos no se juega, producen muchos beneficios...




Si no recuerdo mal en el libro de Cárpatos habia una estadística respecto (crecimiento bolsa en el último año de legislatura). Que en muy pocas veces se rompia.

Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Por si te sirve de algo, la predicción de techo de tu "niña" coincide con la MM200 en diario... 



pollastre dijo:


> Canal inicial en apertura:
> 
> FIXED_MASTER_CH ==> [10336.82 - 10641.03]



Saludos...


----------



## Abner (2 Sep 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> El 2 de noviembre elecciones en EEUU.
> ¿Alguien piensa que los jefes yankis son tontos?
> No habrá guano antes del 2 de noviembre ni de coña, venderán a sus madres si hace falta pero con los votos no se juega, producen muchos beneficios...



Bueno, es posible que eso afecte mucho a los usanos, de todas maneras, si se va a hacer política en la Bolsa... ¿no sería lógico que se dieran luchas entre agencias de "derechas y de izquierdas"? Yo diría que el dinero no tiene color político, es más, incluso los bancos podrían intentar presionar tirando la bolsa para conseguir algún beneficio fiscal o quién sabe. 

Hace poco leí un informe de ING que decía que aparte, cada vez había menos correlación entre los distintos mercados, con lo que quizá aquí el churribex vaya un poco a su aire ¿no cree?


----------



## carloszorro (2 Sep 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Bueno, es posible que eso afecte mucho a los usanos, de todas maneras, si se va a hacer política en la Bolsa... ¿no sería lógico que se dieran luchas entre agencias de "derechas y de izquierdas"? Yo diría que el dinero no tiene color político, es más, incluso los bancos podrían intentar presionar tirando la bolsa para conseguir algún beneficio fiscal o quién sabe.
> 
> Hace poco leí un informe de ING que decía que aparte, cada vez había menos correlación entre los distintos mercados, con lo que quizá aquí el churribex vaya un poco a su aire ¿no cree?



En EEUU hay muchos inversores de largo plazo enganchados a la bolsa, los políticos que están en el poder deben maquillar un poco los mercados para dar imagen de fin de la crisis.

Todo teatro pero tienen poder para mover el mercado en el corto plazo.

Es verdad que el ibex va a "su bola" pero...no está mal tener en cuenta estos detalles.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Sep 2010)

La verdad es que estamos en un punto un poco raro...

El S&P ayer hizo máximo en su MM50 en diario, 1081,3, tiene al 1084 como fibo38,2% de toda la subida 1110-1130, todavía sigue bajista, hace mínimos decrecientes y tiene a sus MM25, MM50 y MM200 por encima, el konkorde marca compra de manos débiles y venta de fuertes, pero el estocástico sale de la sobreventa... ienso:

Un punto a medio plazo muy "poco claro"...

Saludos...


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Sep 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> En EEUU hay muchos inversores de largo plazo enganchados a la bolsa, los políticos que están en el poder deben maquillar un poco los mercados para dar imagen de fin de la crisis.
> 
> Todo teatro pero tienen poder para mover el mercado en el corto plazo.
> 
> Es verdad que el ibex va a "su bola" pero...no está mal tener en cuenta estos detalles.




supongo que los que estan en el poder intentarán maquillar los mercados, pero aquellos que ansían dicho poder intentarán dar la idea de que la economía está muy mal para así ganar votos.
Vamos echarse mierda unos a otros, como en todas parte.....


----------



## carloszorro (2 Sep 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> supongo que los que estan en el poder intentarán maquillar los mercados, pero aquellos que ansían dicho poder intentarán dar la idea de que la economía está muy mal para así ganar votos.
> Vamos echarse mierda unos a otros, como en todas parte.....



Es solo una opinión, cuando la FED habla de hacer todo lo que sea necesario para que esto no se hunda es porque alguien le ha ordenado hablar así.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2010)

Buenas.

Hola DP, me alegro de leerle.

Recomendación de pelotazo a m/p:

NYSE:FBP

Apuesta para este mes.

Nos vemos en Octubre.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

Venid venid...


----------



## tonuel (2 Sep 2010)

se acercan las 16:00... :S


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Venid venid...


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> se acercan las 16:00... :S



Esta claro que esta semana es la de los datos "buenos" la que viene seran datos malos o no esperados. Al menos ese patron lleva un tiempo eeuu. 

PD: que tonteria.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Sep 2010)

Peeeeeeeeepon vuelve a la cueva!


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2010)

A las buenas tades!

Está algo aburridilla la cosa ¿no? en el Stoxx 30 puntos de recorrido y gracias...

edito: si lo sé hablo antes....


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

Ups!!! ya decia yo que tocaba bueno.


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

Four'o'clock fucking distorting macro data, proudly presents....

Smithson, Peponian & Co. !!!!

[applause]


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2010)

Subidón inicial pero ha vuelto a bajar...

De Cáraptos:



> Los pedidos a fábrica, antes he dicho duraderos por error, suben 0,1 %, cuando se esperaba subida de 0,3 %.
> 
> Si quitamos la partida de transportes para quitar la distorsión que suele dar en este dato la partida de aviones, nos queda una cifra mucho peor de -1,5 % es decir la peor desde marzo de 2,009.
> 
> Dato malo para bolsas y bueno para bonos


----------



## carvil (2 Sep 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Es solo una opinión, cuando la FED habla de hacer todo lo que sea necesario para que esto no se hunda es porque alguien le ha ordenado hablar así.



En mi opinión la FED ya ha hecho su trabajo evitando un minimo relavente en Julio, en adelante los mercados presionarán para que Benke suelte la pasta y en Noviembre 2010 todos felices 


Salu2


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

::

A muá que me registren.... ni puta idea de cómo ha coincidido, hoyga 



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Por si te sirve de algo, la predicción de techo de tu "niña" coincide con la MM200 en diario...
> 
> ...


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

Bueno como lo veis?? ya se han decantado??

Por cierto sabeis algo del barbas??


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Bueno como lo veis?? ya se han decantado??
> 
> Por cierto sabeis algo del barbas??



Nos vamos a los 1120 tal vez, en un par de semanas a lo sumo

Después ya le ponemos las maletas a pepon


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Bueno como lo veis?? ya se han decantado??
> 
> Por cierto sabeis algo del barbas??



El canal se mantiene sin cambios... recorrido potencial hasta el entorno de los 10,670 sin necesidad de salir del canal actual.

El suelo sigue en el entorno de los 10,450 si mal no recuerdo (no tengo aquí el post anterior donde daba el canal)


----------



## Abner (2 Sep 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Es solo una opinión, cuando la FED habla de hacer todo lo que sea necesario para que esto no se hunda es porque alguien le ha ordenado hablar así.



Creo que tiene sentido lo que dice. Obama no ha sido especialmente "revolucionario" con el sistema financiero, les ha seguido el juego. Cualquier otro aspirante tampoco querrá ir abiertamente en contra de los poderes económicos no sea que le hicieran la vida imposible, se habrá convertido casi en tradición lo de subir la bolsa en época preelectoral. Siguiendo su opinión, tal vez cambie mis fondos de inversión a renta variable americana (actualmente en deuda soberana de diversos paises) hasta las elecciones o invierta algo del liquido en acciones de alguna empresa americana. El caso es que da canguelo, porque a pesar de las subidas y demás, yo sigo viendo que se mantiene una tendencia bajista general desde los máximos que hicieron los usanos en abril. 

Dinero, no da más que quebraderos de cabeza..... :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2010)

Volvemos a donde estábamos antes del dato de las 16:00


----------



## Interesado (2 Sep 2010)

Yo creo que vamos a corregir en lateral bajista un tiempo... estamos demasiado sobrecomprados para seguir con las subidas vertiginosas.


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Volvemos a donde estábamos antes del dato de las 16:00



Es lo que pasa cuando se ha hecho el trabajo de varios días por adelantado.

De todas formas ojo con lo que hacéis, se pueden probar algunos niveles.

P.D. Voy a seguir con mi nuevo proyecto. De momento va muy bien, sobre acciones, un 80% de aciertos en niveles y dirección del movimiento. Bastante más sencillo que sobre índices, si sale bien, va a ser como un plazo fijo, con una rentabilidad brutal.


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

Ojo, modificación del techo del canal actual a 10,597


----------



## bonoce (2 Sep 2010)

*nadie comenta lo de NVAX de ayer*



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Hola DP, me alegro de leerle.
> 
> ...



....nadie comenta lo de NVAX de ayer!!!!

Esta es una de las que me apetece volver a entrar. Ya había entrado antes de las recomendaciones de DP a principios del 2009 y a finales. Creo que este invierno va a funcionar bien. Eso sí, pura especulación.


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2010)

Que tranquilidad....estoy deseando leer el análisis de Mulder de cierre de sesión.

Volumen muy bajo, o bien, volumen normal pero con saldo neutro.....están trasteando las maquinitas.


P.D. Sp a por un doble techo...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando se ha hecho el trabajo de varios días por adelantado.
> 
> De todas formas ojo con lo que hacéis, se pueden probar algunos niveles.
> 
> P.D. Voy a seguir con mi nuevo proyecto. De momento va muy bien, sobre acciones, un 80% de aciertos en niveles y dirección del movimiento. Bastante más sencillo que sobre índices, si sale bien, va a ser como un plazo fijo, con una rentabilidad brutal.



Más que interesantes sus aportaciones

Oiga...¿no le han dado un pase a la "casa de campo"?


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojo, modificación del techo del canal actual a 10,597



Aún así es bastante pretencioso, avanzamos muy poquito

A ver que pasa


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2010)

Operación "Día de la marmota" en marcha, como todos los días...


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2010)

Ojo parece que veo movimientos....


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Más que interesantes sus aportaciones
> 
> Oiga...¿no le han dado un pase a la "casa de campo"?



Que es lo que hay por alli?ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Que es lo que hay por alli?ienso:



Algunas cosas interesantes...ya se lo he pedido a Mulder


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2010)

bonoce dijo:


> ....nadie comenta lo de NVAX de ayer!!!!
> 
> Esta es una de las que me apetece volver a entrar. Ya había entrado antes de las recomendaciones de DP a principios del 2009 y a finales. Creo que este invierno va a funcionar bien. Eso sí, pura especulación.



Hamijo.

Tengo UN "GÜEBO" DE NVAX EN CARTERA... Y BARATAS....


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Entrada en el nuevo canal en 10300, salida por arriba en 10558.
> 
> P.D. Nueva paradinha y movimiento. Aunque no se si quedará mucho fuelle, lo que tenga que pasar depende de USA y su cierre.



He visto varias veces esta cifra en los últimos minutos. Parece que si era un nivel clave.

Edito: Imaginaros la situación, 
"Para las cinco esto tiene que estar funcionando, prueba de media hora antes del cierre."

"A las cinco, la pones a rular y en el gráfico sale una figura de algo que ha arrancado a funcionar"

A ver si veis lo mismo en el gráfico.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Sep 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Hola DP, me alegro de leerle.
> 
> ...



DP ha vuelto!!!. Esto es casi como una bullish engulfing


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2010)

La subida de ayer en NVAX, puede venir por varios frentes... RSV de la competencia, la FDA les ha parado los pies... BARDA filtraciones.... Resultados MEXICO filtraciones ... tueste a los cortos... se lo estaban buscando desde hace semanas.

NVAX, como bien comentó en su momento LUCA, es una ARIAd II con un pelín de menos mala UVA.... han estado vendiendo accs desde el arreón a los 3.0x de finales de abril.

Alguna conspiración hay seguro... te vas a perder la nueva ARIAd... ??? merece la pena tener algunas en cartera... los 2.0x han sido un suelo por varios días, para acumular.

Si es cierto, que muchos q han comprado barato, han podido soltarlas ayer.... en 2.3x ... pero es un soporte que cuesta superar... los 2.32 - 2.38 --- aunque la media 200... está en 2.47 como prox objetivo a corto plazo.


----------



## Interesado (2 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> He visto varias veces esta cifra en los últimos minutos. Parece que si era un nivel clave.
> 
> Edito: Imaginaros la situación,
> "Para las cinco esto tiene que estar funcionando, prueba de media hora antes del cierre."
> ...



¿Te refieres al HCH-i que ha empezado a las 16.00?


----------



## carloszorro (2 Sep 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Creo que tiene sentido lo que dice. Obama no ha sido especialmente "revolucionario" con el sistema financiero, les ha seguido el juego. Cualquier otro aspirante tampoco querrá ir abiertamente en contra de los poderes económicos no sea que le hicieran la vida imposible, se habrá convertido casi en tradición lo de subir la bolsa en época preelectoral. Siguiendo su opinión, tal vez cambie mis fondos de inversión a renta variable americana (actualmente en deuda soberana de diversos paises) hasta las elecciones o invierta algo del liquido en acciones de alguna empresa americana. El caso es que da canguelo, porque a pesar de las subidas y demás, yo sigo viendo que se mantiene una tendencia bajista general desde los máximos que hicieron los usanos en abril.
> 
> Dinero, no da más que quebraderos de cabeza..... :ouch:



O simplemente podriamos ver un lateral destrozagacelas :ouch:

El poder del barbas para manejar a las masas, que cambios de sentimientos en apenas unos días!!!:


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Te refieres al HCH-i que ha empezado a las 16.00?



Más que cabezas y hombros invertidos, veo culos vueltos, llamados por aquí Mandriladas::

Ahora algo más en serio. Dije hace unos días que la llegada a los 10550 podría traer un retroceso de máximo 400 puntos. Veamos si mantienen la "ruta"


----------



## Interesado (2 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Más que cabezas y hombros invertidos, veo culos vueltos, llamados por aquí Mandriladas::
> 
> Ahora algo más en serio. Dije hace unos días que la llegada a los 10550 podría traer un retroceso de máximo 400 puntos. Veamos si mantienen la "ruta"



Esperemos, esperemos...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Más que cabezas y hombros invertidos, veo culos vueltos, llamados por aquí Mandriladas::
> 
> Ahora algo más en serio. Dije hace unos días que la llegada a los 10550 podría traer un retroceso de máximo 400 puntos. Veamos si mantienen la "ruta"



Muy acertado, para el SP lo veo como a los 1069


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2010)

Leche pero ponerme algún gracias, que es la moneda de pago del chat jjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Leche pero ponerme algún gracias, que es la moneda de pago del chat jjjjjjjjjjjj



Por si no lo has visto aun, tienes un MP.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Leche pero ponerme algún gracias, que es la moneda de pago del chat jjjjjjjjjjjj



¿los thanks desgravan hacienda? ::


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Leche pero ponerme algún gracias, que es la moneda de pago del chat jjjjjjjjjjjj



Gracias, las que usted tiene...


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por si no lo has visto aun, tienes un MP.



Ahora lo miro, no me había dado cuenta.

Sorry


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2010)

DP no me digas que volvemos a la carga con Ariad...


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2010)

Pecata... tomaba ARIAd como referencia para NVAX... ji ji ji!


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2010)

Se está empezando a mascar la tragedia en el ambiente, pero supongo que lo aguantarán como llevan todo el día haciendo ¿verdad?......¿verdad? :8:

edito: parece que ha habido una explosión en el Golfo de Méjico.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Pecata... tomaba ARIAd como referencia para NVAX... ji ji ji!



Ah, vale, es que estaba escribiendo desde el ipod y no había leído bien todo el párrafo...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Se está empezando a mascar la tragedia en el ambiente, pero supongo que lo aguantarán como llevan todo el día haciendo ¿verdad?......¿verdad? :8:
> 
> edito: parece que ha habido una explosión en el Golfo de Méjico.



Pues espero que esto se caiga, que me he quedado corta para mañana.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Se está empezando a mascar la tragedia en el ambiente, pero supongo que lo aguantarán como llevan todo el día haciendo ¿verdad?......¿verdad? :8:
> 
> *edito: parece que ha habido una explosión en el Golfo de Méjico.*



Relacionado con lo de BP??? 

Edito: plataforma petrolifera.


----------



## Interesado (2 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Se está empezando a mascar la tragedia en el ambiente, pero supongo que lo aguantarán como llevan todo el día haciendo ¿verdad?......¿verdad? :8:
> 
> edito: parece que ha habido una explosión en el Golfo de Méjico.



Últimamente los cruces del MACD a 60m han funcionado bastante bien.

Yo no me he podido reprimir y me he puesto corto casi "sin querer" en el último 10560... demasiada sobrecompra... veremos si hay suerte esta vez. :|


----------



## tarrito (2 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Relacionado con lo de BP???
> 
> Edito: plataforma petrolifera.



Una persona desaparecida tras una explosión en una plataforma en el Golfo de México - 2/09/10 - 2416766 - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Mulder (2 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bastante bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

El día de hoy ha tenido poquísima actividad, solo se han cruzado 3 operaciones dignas de mención, además el día ha tenido dos partes, bajista a primeras horas de la mañana y alcista a partir de ese momento.

En subasta han hecho una jugada muy rara: venta mediocre justo antes del cierre, venta en subasta y compra final, pero la compra ha superado a las dos ventas anteriores.

Parece que no esperan cambios en el mercado, han seguido como de costumbre últimamente sin meter volumen, están largos y esperan gap alcista para mañana.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Sep 2010)




----------



## Abner (2 Sep 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


>



Oído cocina, si se vuelve ahí la cuestión será, por cuánto tiempo y con cuánto recorrido.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

El crudo se ha dado la vuelta, cosa mas extraña. Bueno con la noticia del pedo en la plataforma se vera influido. El mes de septiembre en el surtidor va a ser jachondo.


----------



## Abner (2 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> El crudo se ha dado la vuelta, cosa mas extraña. Bueno con la noticia del pedo en la plataforma se vera influido. El mes de septiembre en el surtidor va a ser jachondo.



Espero que baje, estoy apurando el depósito para echarle después de la temporada de verano


----------



## Abner (2 Sep 2010)

La neutralidad de la Red no se regulará en EEUU hasta noviembre

O sea, hasta después de las elecciones. Si se aprueba, va a ser un enorme paso atrás para los ciudadanos de a pie, y un enorme paso adelante para las ISP's y probablemente para las generadoras de contenidos grandes como Google.


----------



## Abner (2 Sep 2010)

Ey, frikis desarrolladores. Behold, la pesadilla hecha realidad de un desarrollador

It really happened, legacy programmers tales
20000 líneas de código dijo señor pollastre? qué le parece un método que para acceder a una base de datos usa 73000 líneas de código?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2010)

Pues la empresa de la plataforma parece que no le afecta mucho que le explote una plataforma... curiosamente viene de despegar y crear un suelo:

Mariner Energy, Inc.: NYSE:ME quotes & news - Google Finance


Si se la pega cerca de los 7 USD compro unas cuantas.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Sep 2010)

Que guay

Google Finance: Stock market quotes, news, currency conversions & more

En la esquina derecha viene una opción "Submmit a product idea" . Algunas como alargar los charts ya lo han hecho


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Espero que baje, estoy apurando el depósito para echarle después de la temporada de verano



Mal camino lleva, sube 30 centavos de momento. Miedo me da que dispare y nos joda el invierno.

Por cierto en esta imagen del apartado de las commodities de bloomberg, la grafica que ponen la parte de la derecha desde junio hasta el presente... hch? o mas bien parezco un pulpo en un garaje?


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

uammm... eh...uh... joder, me quedé dormido antes del cierre , a eso de las 17:10.... 

pffffff.... puto sofá con brazos-tenaza...





Abner dijo:


> Ey, frikis desarrolladores. Behold, la pesadilla hecha realidad de un desarrollador
> 
> It really happened, legacy programmers tales
> 20000 líneas de código dijo señor pollastre? qué le parece un método que para acceder a una base de datos usa 73000 líneas de código?


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2010)

Luca, la estrategia que comenté con K... ha funcionado para NVAX... entrada de nuevo en 2.20... bloque trading.


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aún así es bastante pretencioso, avanzamos muy poquito
> 
> A ver que pasa




Bueno, tenga en cuenta que esto era un techo de canal (no confundir con un nivel), la interpretación para esto es que si estamos próximos al techo, aun en robasta, no debería subir más (no necesariamente tiene que tocarse explícitamente)

Así que vendí en 10,560 poco antes de las 17:00 y... bueno, luego me he quedado dormido :o

Y efectivamente, según veo ahora en el gráfico, luego ha caído sin más gasolina... en fin, una buena operación.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

Venga parriba Usanos!!! el crudo lo lleva crudo  mas de medio dolar arriba, agarrense los machos cuando vayan a repostar.


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2010)

Solo te repercute, si tus vehículos tienen depositos de 100litros... hace unos minutos he visto al tipo de REPSOL... preparar el display para mañana.

XD


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo te repercute, si tus vehículos tienen depositos de 100litros... hace unos minutos he visto al tipo de REPSOL... preparar el display para mañana.
> 
> XD



Hombre cuando voy con mi padre a echarle al Fh se chupa 200 litracos sin despeinarse. Es un 12 toneladas.

Toma subidita de ultima hora zi zeño!!


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

Bueno visto que la bolsa hoy ha estado mas que animada ( :: ) os comento que lo de la plataforma al final lo que se temia, esta vertiendo petroleo y segun algun medio hay manchas de una milla ya.



> The Coast Guard is reporting that a mile-long oil sheen is spreading from the site of today's oil rig explosion in the Gulf of Mexico, according to the Associated Press.
> 
> The location of the rig, as seen in the graphic above, is about 200 miles west of BP's Deepwater Horizon rig. Thirteen workers were present during the explosion, but all are still alive and were spotted floating in the water wearing emergency gear called gumby suits.
> 
> ...



Oil Rig Leaking After Explosion: Another Gulf Oil Spill? - TIME NewsFeed


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

ummmm cerrara el dow por encima de los 10300... el sp se quiere acercar poco a poco a los 1090.


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> ummmm cerrara el dow por encima de los 10300... el sp se quiere acercar poco a poco a los 1090.



Parada en el SP para el último movimiento...veamos


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2010)

Mañana por la mañana revisaré todos los niveles, parece que se confirma el cambio en la operativa del que hablé este mediodía.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> ummmm cerrara el dow por encima de los 10300... el sp se quiere acercar poco a poco a los 1090.



Ains, calla, calla, que me he quedado corta hoy al cierre...


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gracias, las que usted tiene...



De tú, que soy y me considero joven.::


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2010)

A ver que esto se ha quedado demasiado parado el sp ahora mismo en 1089,58?

Ok ya se mueve


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> A ver que esto se ha quedado demasiado parado el sp ahora mismo en 1089,58?
> 
> Ok ya se mueve



1089,85. Tension maxima :XX::XX::XX:.


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

A las mismas puertas del 1090, las perrillas....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Sep 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, la estrategia que comenté con K... ha funcionado para NVAX... entrada de nuevo en 2.20... bloque trading.



Analice estas 2...

Este més lo van a hacer genial...

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:CABL

First BanCorp.: NYSE:FBP quotes & news - Google Finance

Chicharro premiun

CUidado con ponerse corto en ME que ni se despeina aunque le pete una plataforma ¿¿??


----------



## rafaxl (2 Sep 2010)

Que se muestre la mano de dios si señor!!!

1090 clavaos.


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2010)

Y sigue subiendo al cierre....futuros IBEX 10566

Pollastre mira el 10640 del IBEX, a ver si tu canal lo ha marcado.

P.D. Se mantiene la previsión de cierre de trimestre, pero la ruta me temo que ha cambiado.

Esta noche me pegaré un buen trabajo buscando la "senda del triunfo". A ver si hay suerte


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

Oye, fran200, una curiosidad... al menos hasta el momento no veo tu comentario acerca de la caducidad temporal de los canales... me explico, todas las simulaciones me producen como resultado que un canal determinado deja de ser válido ante ruptura del techo/suelo del mismo... pero nunca por patrón temporal.

De hecho, dejando los números a un lado y usando sólo la lógica, la razón dicta que mientras un canal no se perfore debería seguir siendo válido... ¿estás seguro de lo de la caducidad temporal? ienso:


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pollastre mira el 10640 del IBEX, a ver si tu canal lo ha marcado.



Tengo este post que he rescatado, lo puse esta mañana:




> Actualización "al vuelo" del canal inicial:
> 
> OTF_CH_UPDATE ==> [10374.27 - 10674.81]
> 
> ...



De todas formas esta noche (ahora mismo) estoy obteniendo resultados ligeramente ajustados a la baja, después de hacer algunos ajustes por la sesión de hoy. Así que estaríamos incluso más cerca de ese techo de 10,640 que dices. 

En todo caso sí, ese techo (o el entorno del mismo) lleva marcándose en la niña toda la mañana. Después del cierre maricón que hemos tenido hoy, pensaba que ya no lo veríamos... pero viendo los futuros...


edit: por cierto fran200, de perforar el techo de 10,640, el siguiente nivel nos catapulta a [10,640 - 10,850 ] . No es mal baile para mañana, si finalmente rompemos este canal.


----------



## Fran200 (2 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Oye, fran200, una curiosidad... al menos hasta el momento no veo tu comentario acerca de la caducidad temporal de los canales... me explico, todas las simulaciones me producen como resultado que un canal determinado deja de ser válido ante ruptura del techo/suelo del mismo... pero nunca por patrón temporal.
> 
> De hecho, dejando los números a un lado y usando sólo la lógica, la razón dicta que mientras un canal no se perfore debería seguir siendo válido... ¿estás seguro de lo de la caducidad temporal? ienso:



Claro que si, y te explico.

El canal siempre se renueva cada periodo de tiempo marcado, y el antiguo caduca. Pero el nuevo no tiene porqué ser distinto.

P.D. Si los input no tienen variaciones, el output no varía.


----------



## donpepito (2 Sep 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Analice estas 2...
> 
> Este més lo van a hacer genial...
> 
> ...




Si, ya veo que hoy siguen con ella -FBP- ahora estoy centrado en las que te comenté... y otra que llevo solo 20k accs es BCRX ... está muy vinculada en las subidas a NVAX, rebotando +18% desde min de hace días.

ññññaaaannn... respecto a la CHINAKA.... has visto el EPS? .. VOL que mueve al día???? estoy a dieta de CHICHArrones.... jejeje!!!:8:


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Claro que si, y te explico.
> 
> El canal siempre se renueva cada periodo de tiempo marcado, y el antiguo caduca. Pero el nuevo no tiene porqué ser distinto.
> 
> P.D. Si los input no tienen variaciones, el output no varía.




Hmmm... eso es lo que nosotros llamamos una no-op... cierto trozo de código existe y se ejecuta, pero no ejerce influencia alguna sobre la aplicación ni produce resultado o cambio alguno (en definitiva, podría eliminarse sin afectar al flujo de la aplicación).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pollastre mira el 10640 del IBEX, a ver si tu canal lo ha marcado.



No soy Pollastre... pero se lo he comentado a él por la tarde. Por si no lo has leido, ese 10640 es la MM200 en diario para el Ibex... (casi ná )

Saludos...

PD: Yo personalmente con stop ajustado, me intentaré poner corto ahí...


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No soy Pollastre... pero se lo he comentado a él por la tarde. Por si no lo has leido, ese 10640 es la MM200 en diario para el Ibex... (casi ná )
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Yo personalmente con stop ajustado, me intentaré poner corto ahí...



Cierto y verdad....

Como decía, cada vez que alguien me llama la atención sobre la coincidencia de una proyección numérica con una proyección de AT, tengo más claro que existe un nexo de unión entre ambos, enterrado en alguna parte a cierta profundidad...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Cierto y verdad....
> 
> Como decía, cada vez que alguien me llama la atención sobre la coincidencia de una proyección numérica con una proyección de AT, tengo más claro que existe un nexo de unión entre ambos, enterrado en alguna parte a cierta profundidad...



Mañana no podré participar, pero os dejo estos números de AT por si vuestros canales los "predicen"...

10688-10718 y 10801-10812

Saludos...

PD: Por si alguien no tiene muchas ganas de mirar gráficas, son los dos gaps que tenemos abiertos por arriba...


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mañana no podré participar, pero os dejo estos números de AT por si vuestros canales los "predicen"...
> 
> 10688-10718 y 10801-10812




Le vengaremos ante los mercados, vaya tranquilo


----------



## pollastre (2 Sep 2010)

Abner, ahí va el MP de vuelta...


----------



## tonuel (3 Sep 2010)

Ésto de los canales laterales me está matando... a ver si tiran de la cadena de una vez... 

Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Claro que si, y te explico.
> 
> El canal siempre se renueva cada periodo de tiempo marcado, y el antiguo caduca. Pero el nuevo no tiene porqué ser distinto.
> 
> P.D. Si los input no tienen variaciones, el output no varía.



Eso es más o menos lo que entendí yo ayer tras tu segunda explicación, pero tampoco me lo dejaste tan claro como ahora, so mariconcillo... 

Casa perfectamente con lo de "cada media hora" que nos habías comentado.

Y ahora te comento, si yo te digo que tengo una teoría para explicar el porqué es cada media hora, ¿me vendrás con un comentario del estilo "bueno, no siempre ha sido cada media hora, antes eran cada 37 minutos..."?


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Eso es más o menos lo que entendí yo ayer tras tu segunda explicación, pero tampoco me lo dejaste tan claro como ahora, so mariconcillo...
> 
> Casa perfectamente con lo de "cada media hora" que nos habías comentado.
> 
> Y ahora te comento, si yo te digo que tengo una teoría para explicar el porqué es cada media hora, ¿me vendrás con un comentario del estilo "bueno, no siempre ha sido cada media hora, antes eran cada 37 minutos..."?



No sé cuál será tu teoría, pero los datos numéricos desde luego son incontestables: he dejado corriendo una simulación contra 20 sesiones del churribex grabadas tick a tick, (una simulación programada hoy específicamente para detectar niveles dentro de los canales), y las conclusiones son demoledoras: los niveles como tales cambian, de media, cada 32,3 minutos y suponen un promedio de 38 pips de variación ::::

Dime cual es la teoría, me interesa mucho escucharla... ya sabes que me encanta solapar fundamentales con numéricos


----------



## Fran200 (3 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Eso es más o menos lo que entendí yo ayer tras tu segunda explicación, pero tampoco me lo dejaste tan claro como ahora, so mariconcillo...
> 
> Casa perfectamente con lo de "cada media hora" que nos habías comentado.
> 
> Y ahora te comento, *si yo te digo que tengo una teoría para explicar el porqué es cada media hora,* ¿me vendrás con un comentario del estilo "bueno, no siempre ha sido cada media hora, antes eran cada 37 minutos..."?



Esperando nos tienes. A ver un adelanto de esa teoría.::


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Esperando nos tienes. A ver un adelanto de esa teoría.::



Espera, esto es como los toros... vamos a tentarlo, a ver si se lanza ::::


----------



## Fran200 (3 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoy echo a pelear al ruedo una modificación del módulo sandwich recién terminada ayer, que informa de la generación de nuevos canales "al vuelo" según se perfore el canal inicial, bien al alza o a la baja.
> 
> Eso debería permitir "cazar" situaciones como la de ayer, donde la perforación del techo del canal inicial nos llevó a un nuevo canal con techo en 10,551.
> 
> ...



Esto tiene más importancia de lo que parece.:8:


----------



## Fran200 (3 Sep 2010)

Nada y lo que pasa es que esto es muy chivato y dice que está conectado jjjjjjjjjj


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Esto tiene más importancia de lo que parece.:8:



Rectifiqué ese módulo a raíz del "susto" de la sesión del Miércoles... si recuerdas, el techo del canal estaba en 10,330 , lo perforó y creó un canal nuevo [10,330 - 10,551], que recorrió por completo.

Como hasta entonces no generaba nuevos canales a tiempo real, casi me la comí con papas (suerte del stop largo). Así que ese mismo Miércoles hubo "noche de cuchillos largos" delante del teclado ::

Así que ahora ya te dice el canal actual, el inferior en caso de perforación a la baja, y el superior en caso de rotura del techo.

A ver si le enseño a cocinar y ya lo hago completo del todo :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Nada y lo que pasa es que esto es muy chivato y dice que está conectado jjjjjjjjjj



Este se ha ido a dormir....

vaaaale BL, está bien, hala, no nos cuentes tu teoría, quedará en tu conciencia si tenemos que ir a Cáritas a comer si mañana nos arruinamos por tu culpa ::









Mañana será otro día....


----------



## Fran200 (3 Sep 2010)

Bueno voy a darle un poquito al teclado y a los gráficos.

A ver como cumple esto mañana.

Bueno aquí tengo los valores del canal con los datos a esta hora.

10614-10352

He tenido que cambiar algunas cosas, por lo comentado hoy. Sigue dando una bajada después de alcanzar los 10.550. Cuidado, que hasta que no empiece la sesión en serio no podré ajustar los datos y volver a tener fiabilidad.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Sep 2010)

Qué expectación con mi teoría...

No quiero hacer el ridículo, tengo que madurarlo más, es una teoría con algún problemilla.


----------



## Claca (3 Sep 2010)

_Como una plaga llegarán los falsos profetas del guano e infectarán los medios, extendiendo el temor entre los inversores que acudirán asustados a los brazos de Tonuel. Entonces los cielos se apagarán cuando una legión de nubes oscuras los invadan a las órdenes de un mal dato y llegará la tormenta y la tierra temblará, y será en estas circunstancias cuando las gacelas embarquen en masa en los barcos de ventas abandonando el soporte, todavía firme, esperando escapar de la terrible profecía que sacudiría los cimientos de la renta variable. Miles y miles de gacelas retirarán los estandartes de Pepon y posicionarán velas con la intención de que el viento del los Cortos les aleje de la destrucción. Espantasos truenos acompañarán entonces la descarga de rayos que probarán hasta tres veces el inquebrantable soporte mientras la flota se aleja, por lo que no podrán escuchar la palabra de Pepon que pedía su regreso, y Él, enfurecido, les infligirá un terrible castigo por su falta de fe, haciendo soplar un poderoso viento del Rebote que arrastrará a la gacélica flota contra la escarpada costa del soporte, hundiendo en el profundo mar de los Mandriles sus cuerpos y cuentas que quedarán a merced de los tiburones. Y los fieles se regozijarán al alejarse las nubes dejando paso a un cálido viento de los Largos que anunciará la continuación del rally hacia Máximos [...]

[...] y pronto verán las gacelas un gran hombro cabeza hombros invertido cuya proyección ocultará el sol y forzará la hibernación de los osos. Tal será su magnitud, que los inversores olvidarán la palabra más elemental del mercado y ciegos quedarán comprados ante la resistencia. Y entonces, como la pesada descarga del mitológico elefante volador de cien mil toneladas, caerá el guano y empezará el reinado de Tonuel._


----------



## StartingOver (3 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> _Como una plaga llegarán los falsos profetas del guano e infectarán los medios, extendiendo el temor entre los inversores que acudirán asustados a los brazos de Tonuel. Entonces los cielos se apagarán cuando una legión de nubes oscuras los invadan a las órdenes de un mal dato y llegará la tormenta y la tierra temblará, y será en estas circunstancias cuando las gacelas embarquen en masa en los barcos de ventas abandonando el soporte, todavía firme, esperando escapar de la terrible profecía que sacudiría los cimientos de la renta variable. Miles y miles de gacelas retirarán los estandartes de Pepon y posicionarán velas con la intención de que el viento del los Cortos les aleje de la destrucción. Espantasos truenos acompañarán entonces la descarga de rayos que probarán hasta tres veces el inquebrantable soporte mientras la flota se aleja, por lo que no podrán escuchar la palabra de Pepon que pedía su regreso, y Él, enfurecido, les infringirá un terrible castigo por su falta de fe, haciendo soplar un poderoso viento del Rebote que arrastrará a la gacélica flota contra la escarpada costa del soporte, hundiendo en el profundo mar de los Mandriles sus cuerpos y cuentas que quedarán a merced de los tiburones. Y los fieles se regozijarán al alejarse las nubes dejando paso a un cálido viento de los Largos que anunciará la continuación del rally hacia Máximos [...]
> 
> [...] y pronto verán las gacelas un gran hombro cabeza hombros invertido cuya proyección ocultará el sol y forzará la hibernación de los osos. Tal será su magnitud, que los inversores olvidarán la palabra más elemental del mercado y ciegos quedarán comprados ante la resistencia. Y entonces, como la pesada descarga del mitológico elefante volador de cien mil toneladas, caerá el guano y empezará el reinado de Tonuel._



............................


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

Vaya, pero qué cachondo es el puto Ibex.

Pues no que hoy parece que va a abrir justo en medio de los dos canales preliminares que la niña está proyectando para hoy:


Apertura proyectada en el "target price":

[SANDWICH] Forecast for 2010/09/03 => GHOST IN THE GAP from last CLOSE = 10537.6, target price ==> [10576.09]

Y ahora, los dos canales:

HIGH_CH1 = target price ==> [10520.9]
LOW_CH1 = target price ==> [10376.33]

HIGH_CH2 = target price ==> [10751.95]
LOW_CH2 = target price ==> [10537.83]

Una proyección más que interesante... y nosotros abriendo justo en medio.
Hasta que la sesión no rompa, no podré afinar más.




Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno voy a darle un poquito al teclado y a los gráficos.
> 
> A ver como cumple esto mañana.
> 
> ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Sep 2010)

joer pollastre, 8 :20 y ya en pie de guerra, no estarás desayunando lo mismo que zuloman?.
esto caerá en algún momento? parece que hoy hay datos importantes justo antes de abrir el mercado americano....


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

Hoy ha sido una noche de teclados muy larga, hamijo.... tenemos un nuevo módulo en ciernes para la niña... dentro de poco tendré que realizar la liturgia de la elección de nombre para el módulo, aunque ya tengo un candidato...





LÁNGARO dijo:


> joer pollastre, 8 :20 y ya en pie de guerra, no estarás desayunando lo mismo que zuloman?.
> esto caerá en algún momento? parece que hoy hay datos importantes justo antes de abrir el mercado americano....


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> parece que hoy hay datos importantes justo antes de abrir el mercado americano....




Sus datos, hamijo...

Burger King, buenos días. Neeeeext !! ::


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

Ojo, posibilidad de largos en 10K5:


[POTENTIAL CHANNEL DETECTED] ==> [10,509 - 10,710 ]


edit:

[NIVELUNGO module] Next target has been identified as 10,550, TTL until 10:00am


edit2: siiii, ya sé que los Nibelungos históricos se escriben con "b", pero tenía que buscar un nombre para el módulo "rastreador" de niVeles ...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

¿"nivelungo module"?


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿"nivelungo module"?



he puesto un "edit2" para explicar la mezcla entre mitología nórdica y tecnología ::::::


----------



## Claca (3 Sep 2010)

Buenos días a todos

Creo que me volveré a la cama, pues esto tiene pinta de ser un tostón.



StartingOver dijo:


> ............................



Es que los antiguos hablaban muy raro :: 

Ya está editado, gracias, se me fue la castaña totalmente.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

No sé si hemos puesto los datos para hoy:

09:15 PMI Servicios España 
10:00 PMI Servicios Zona Euro 
11:00 Vtas. Minoristas Z. Euro (m/m) Julio 
14:30 Tasa de Paro EE.UU. Agosto 
14:30 Creación Empleo EE.UU. Agosto 
16:00 ISM no manufacturero EE.UU. Agosto


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Sep 2010)

Esto no se mueve....................... Que coñazo


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Sep 2010)

el ibex se agarra a los 10500 como un clavo ardiendo


----------



## David Castro (3 Sep 2010)

a ver cuando salgan los datos de paro en EEUU...

Pero ya os adelanto que aunque salgan "mal", los maquillarán para inyectar "confianza" en el sistema.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

Larga en 10505, vamos a probar al "nivelungo". De momento, ya pongo SP.
Objetivo 10560.


----------



## rafaxl (3 Sep 2010)

Joder no habia visto al nikkei, sigue emperrado en subir. Como salga bien el paro no quiero pensar a donde vamos a ir.

En fin, lo que dije ayer esta semana tocaba la de arena.


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Larga en 10505, vamos a probar al "nivelungo". De momento, ya pongo SP.
> Objetivo 10560.



Baje, baje Ud. ese SP a 10,545...

es un consejo de la DGT (Dirección General de Trading) ::


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (3 Sep 2010)

Buenos días.

Las bolsas parecen soportadas a la espara del dato de paro USA. No se si aún quedará efecto de los despedidos por el censo, si es así puede haber sorpresa negativa...

La verdad es que esperaba algún recorte, aunque fuera pequeño, por debajo de los 10.500 (aunque en los 10480 tiene la S1 de hoy), pero parece que quieren esperar a ver el dato.

Os dejo por aquí el análisis que he hecho para el blog, por si alguien le quiere echar un ojo.

Análisis técnico del Ibex – 100903 | Opciones y Futuros

Mientras no se pierdan esos 10.500 no hay peligro. Por arriba, la media de 200 en días debería parar las subidas al menos hasta que se den los datos de paro.


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Larga en 10505, vamos a probar al "nivelungo". De momento, ya pongo SP.
> Objetivo 10560.



bonk! 10,550

Caballeros... [única] Dama  .... espectacular debut público del módulo Nivelungo, programado en el tiempo récord de.... una madrugada.

Y 40 pips para la hucha.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (3 Sep 2010)

Olvidé el dato, la media de 200 está en los 10600 puntos más o menos, así que cuidado con las barridas por encima de los máximos de ayer, que lo pueden llevar a la media o algo por encima y girarlo.

Esto último solo es válido antes del dato de paro USA, porque con el dato lo pueden mover donde les de la gana...


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

[NIVELUNGO module] Next target has been identified as 10,585, TTL until 12:00pm


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> [NIVELUNGO module] Next target has been identified as 10,585, TTL until 12:00pm



Como Nivelungo-Tester que soy, me quito el sombrero ante su módulo.
Esperemos ver ese 10585


----------



## tonuel (3 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> [NIVELUNGO module] Next target has been identified as 10,585, TTL until 12:00pm



yo de ti me metía con 5 o 10 de los gordos... inocho:


Saludos


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yo de ti me metía con 5 o 10 de los gordos... inocho:
> 
> 
> Saludos



El primer día de pruebas de Nivelungo, y queriendo meterle con 50 minis. Con dos cojones tonuelísticos, sí señor 

Creo que lo someteré a "alguna pruebecilla más" antes :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



pollastre dijo:


> El primer día de pruebas de Nivelungo, y queriendo meterle con 50 minis. Con dos cojones tonuelísticos, sí señor
> 
> Creo que lo someteré a "alguna pruebecilla más" antes :fiufiu:



Y eso que no ha comentado el factor tonuelístico implícito ==> [sin stops] ::::


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Pensaba que era interdin que se me había bloqueado o algo.


----------



## tonuel (3 Sep 2010)

Si te metes... te metes... 


con dos cojones... :

Saludos :


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

No sus pongáis nerviosos, hay mantenimiento de nivel.

En torno a las 13:05 - 13:10, más.


----------



## Claca (3 Sep 2010)

Vamos a aprovechar estos instantes de tranquilidad para hacer un repaso al VIX que tantas veces he repetido que es una pista más del mercado para saber qué está pasando estas semanas:







Esta era la visión que tenía hasta el momento del VIX. Según este escenario, la cuña estaría rota y simplemente estaríamos realizando un pull antes de precipitarnos con fuerza hacia arriba, con las consiguientes caídas en bolsa. 

Todo parecía encajar a la perfección, pero lo cierto es que este giro tan violento al alza que han experimentado los índices hizo que reconsiderara algunas evidencias configurando un escenario distinto. Este último, cambia sustancialmente el armazón de la figura y deja espacio todavía a nuevas bajadas en el VIX, como demostraría el cierre de ayer por debajo de la MM200:







La respuesta la tendremos relativamente pronto, con toda seguridad acompañada por el regreso del volumen en los mercados, que desde mayo no ha dejado de menguar.


----------



## Claca (3 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> El primer día de pruebas de Nivelungo, y queriendo meterle con 50 minis. Con dos cojones tonuelísticos, sí señor
> 
> Creo que lo someteré a "alguna pruebecilla más" antes :fiufiu:



Por curiosidad, ¿qué nivel de apalancamiento (contratos) usa Ud.?

Yo reconozco que soy pobre y tiro de un mini o dos, pues otra cosa me impide operar correctamente debido a la carga psicológica que supone un apalancamiento superior a lo comentado. ¡Y encima uso stops! ¡Demigrante, hoygan!


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

¿Algún granadino en la sala?


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2010)

Pues yo puedo adelantar que el volumen de los leoncios del Ibex está siendo ridículo, en este momento ninguna operación del día ha superado el umbral mínimo para considerarla operación de leoncio.

Vamos en piloto automático.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo puedo adelantar que el volumen de los leoncios del Ibex está siendo ridículo, en este momento ninguna operación del día ha superado el umbral mínimo para considerarla operación de leoncio.
> 
> Vamos en piloto automático.



Me parece que llevan demasiado tiempo de vacaciones ya estos leoncios... se están haciendo un poco funcionarios.


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

Depende del nivel de confianza que tenga en una operación, claro 

No daré cifras exactas porque en este asunto yo coincido con la opinión de fran200 (no me gusta hablar de dinero, lo considero descortés y fuera de lugar).

Pero sí le puedo decir que, para operaciones claras, uso "algo" de apalancamiento...





Claca dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿qué nivel de apalancamiento (contratos) usa Ud.?
> 
> Yo reconozco que soy pobre y tiro de un mini o dos, pues otra cosa me impide operar correctamente debido a la carga psicológica que supone un apalancamiento superior a lo comentado. ¡Y encima uso stops! ¡Demigrante, hoygan!


----------



## Claca (3 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Depende del nivel de confianza que tenga en una operación, claro
> 
> No daré cifras exactas porque en este asunto yo coincido con la opinión de fran200 (no me gusta hablar de dinero, lo considero descortés y fuera de lugar).
> 
> Pero sí le puedo decir que, para operaciones claras, uso "algo" de apalancamiento...



Cuando me toque la loteria y meta 200 contratos gordos de golpe a lo Don Pepone yo os avisaré, tranquilos


----------



## fmc (3 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Algún granadino en la sala?



A su entera disposición


----------



## debianita (3 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Cuando me toque la loteria y meta 200 contratos gordos de golpe a lo Don Pepone yo os avisaré, tranquilos



Hoyga es usted un ludópata  yo con el dinero de 200 contratos gordos lo distribuiria en diferentes depósitos y a vivir de rentas, lejos del casino 

PD: Hacemos una porra con el dato?

Mi apuesta: Dato malo y lo subiran como la espuma 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Sep 2010)

Dato regular, malo pero tumban la puñetera farsa que se ha convertido esto en unos días


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2010)

Dato malo.

Primero a la baja con violencia durante poco tiempo (no más de 20 minutos) y luego al alza.

Hoy cierra por encima de los 1090.

Volveré a por el OWNED


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

fmc dijo:


> A su entera disposición



Tienes un MP


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hoyga es usted un ludópata  yo con el dinero de 200 contratos gordos lo distribuiria en diferentes depósitos y a vivir de rentas, lejos del casino
> 
> PD: Hacemos una porra con el dato?
> 
> Mi apuesta: Dato malo y lo subiran como la espuma 8:



Anda ya, debianita, con 200 contratos gordos puedes mover el IBEX a tu antojo (mira lo que pasó el otro día...)

¿Y lo bien que te lo ibas a pasar? Luego ya, si eso, con las plusvalías, a vivir de las rentas.

Hoy hay euromillones, ¿verdad? Perdonad un momentito, voy al estanco...

Edito: no sé si el dato será bueno o malo (ya sabemos que eso es lo de menos), pero habrá barrida de stops en ambos sentidos.


----------



## debianita (3 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Anda ya, debianita, con 200 contratos gordos puedes mover el IBEX a tu antojo (mira lo que pasó el otro día...)
> 
> ¿Y lo bien que te lo ibas a pasar? Luego ya, si eso, con las plusvalías, a vivir de las rentas.
> 
> ...



... ienso: me ha dado ustec una idea .... CRITERIA ... con la pasta tumbaria la cotización hasta 2 euros :XX:


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

Qué gayerolos... van a mantener el nivel actual hasta los datos de las 14:30 ....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Sep 2010)

parece que hoy estareis disfrutando con tanta volalitilidad, vaya meneos y bandazos de hasta 50 pipos a lo largo de todo el dia :ouch:

y veo con enorme alegria que en este momento e3l ibex recorta un abultado 0,07 % !!! me forro con mis cortos hoygan !!!


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> parece que hoy estareis disfrutando con tanta volalitilidad, vaya meneos y bandazos de hasta 50 pipos a lo largo de todo el dia :ouch:
> 
> y veo con enorme alegria que en este momento e3l ibex recorta un abultado 0,07 % !!! me forro con mis cortos hoygan !!!



Hombre zuloman, ¿ya has vuelto a tierra firme?

Pues si, esto es una agonía, que en media horita se resolverá...


----------



## tarrito (3 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> parece que hoy estareis disfrutando con tanta volalitilidad, vaya meneos y bandazos de hasta 50 pipos a lo largo de todo el dia :ouch:
> 
> y veo con enorme alegria que en este momento e3l ibex recorta un abultado 0,07 % !!! me forro con mis cortos hoygan !!!




almenos no nos violean los stops! :ouch: ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hombre zuloman, ¿ya has vuelto a tierra firme?
> 
> Pues si, esto es una agonía, que en media horita se resolverá...



pues si, vacaciones finito :

a las 2,30 dato de paro eeuu y ruina o fortuna 

al que se alegra de que no le violen los stops ¿ no sabe que los stps son de pobres ?


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes.

CLDX, una vieja conocida... la llevaron a los 9.xx en MAYO... hoy han comunicado que pierden el apoyo de PFIZER.

Puede ser interesante en niveles de 2.xx para un rébote.


----------



## Abner (3 Sep 2010)

Me abuuuurro!!!


----------



## debianita (3 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> almenos no nos violean los stops! :ouch: ::



Esperese un rato ...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

Esto se empieza a mover... hacia arriba de momento.


----------



## rafaxl (3 Sep 2010)

Estan jugando al gato y al raton.

Creeis que lo habran descontado ya o filtraran algo??

Esto dice carpatos:

Empleo	



El whisper number o cifra de empleo privada que manejan las manos fuertes es de -56.000, es decir no lo esperan tan malo como se reconoce en las previsiones oficiales de -100.000


----------



## rafaxl (3 Sep 2010)

uf uf vaya meneos dios mio!


----------



## Claca (3 Sep 2010)

Juassssssssss


----------



## rafaxl (3 Sep 2010)

DATOS DE EMPLEO AGOSTO - EEUU 





Empleo no agrícola -54.000 vs -100.000 esperado (encuesta Reuters).

Empleo privado +67.000 vs +41.000 esperado. Dato positivo

Tasa de desempleo 9,6% vs 9,6% esperado.


----------



## rafaxl (3 Sep 2010)

Ha sido un placer señores, no aguanto mas esta farsa.


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

Sencillamente magnífico... el último update de canal previsto 10,509 - 10,699 de hace dos horas, respetado íntegramente al pie de la letra. 

Se acabó por hoy, señores.


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2010)

USA... tomará beneficios de cara a la festividad del lunes.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

Vaya, vendi mi largo antes de tiempo, pensando que al principio lo iban a tumbar...


----------



## rafaxl (3 Sep 2010)

Menuda falacia, dicen que revisan al alza el dato de julio de 130,000 destruidos a 55000 destruidos esto es una mentira todo. No me creo nada de esta crisis ya, paso de todo.

PD: de muy mala hostia .

PD2: Crisis?? no se que pensar ya...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Sep 2010)

que pillos son


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vaya, vendi mi largo antes de tiempo, pensando que al principio lo iban a tumbar...



El canal manda *siempre*, pecatísima... los datos macro no hacen sino seguirlo. Debió tomar nota del canal que publiqué al principio de la mañana, y entonces vería que estando tan cerca del suelo (10,509) la reacción esperable era el subidón del Neng de Castefa.

Pero no se preocupe, hay más días que longanizas.


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2010)

Macho, lo has bordado.

Enhorabuena.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

Solo espero que no suba más, y no se me quede cara de gilipollas...


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Macho, lo has bordado.
> 
> Enhorabuena.



Es que el muy cabrón del módulo sandwich parece que va a clavar también el suelo y el techo (10,509 - 10,699). Como esto siga así a las 17:30, a las 17:31 estoy con un London Gin en la mano :baba:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Sep 2010)

Zulo ya andas por la capital de Hispania?


----------



## Interesado (3 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Menuda falacia, dicen que revisan al alza el dato de julio de 130,000 destruidos a 55000 destruidos esto es una mentira todo. No me creo nada de esta crisis ya, paso de todo.
> 
> PD: de muy mala hostia .
> 
> PD2: Crisis?? no se que pensar ya...



Pero si eso de que es una farsa ya lo sabemos y decimos aquí todos los días!

Pero precisamente porque es una farsa no tendrías que empeñarte en que va a bajar. Hará lo que le de la gana.

Si está subiendo está subiendo, si vas contratendencia has de saber que te la juegas. Si no te gusta, pues fuera.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Sep 2010)

yalodeciayo... hasta el infinito y más allá... :Baile:


----------



## rafaxl (3 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Pero si eso de que es una farsa ya lo sabemos y decimos aquí todos los días!
> 
> Pero precisamente porque es una farsa no tendrías que empeñarte en que va a bajar. Hará lo que le de la gana.
> 
> Si está subiendo está subiendo, si vas contratendencia has de saber que te la juegas. Si no te gusta, pues fuera.



No no si no es por que suba o baje si no por el puto engaño a nivel mundial que estan montando. La bolsa va a su bola eso no me preocupa, me preocupa que nos estan vendiendo una moto que a lo mejor es real?



> Creación de empleo no agrícola de agosto -54.000 cuando se esperaba -100.000. Además el dato de julio se revisa de -131.000 a -54.000 y el de junio de -221.000 a -175.000.
> 
> El sector privado crea 67.000 empleos cuando se esperaba 41.000, así que también mejor de lo esperado.
> 
> ...



Esas revisiones de 50.000 puestos menos son normales?? ya sea para mejor o para peor...a ver como revisan el dato de este mes, me da la risa.


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2010)

Buena tarde a los largos.... me marcho.

STOXX como un cohete!!!

XD


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Menuda falacia, dicen que revisan al alza el dato de julio de 130,000 destruidos a 55000 destruidos esto es una mentira todo. No me creo nada de esta crisis ya, paso de todo.
> 
> PD: de muy mala hostia .
> 
> PD2: Crisis?? no se que pensar ya...



Los datos son lo de menos.

En días pasados se cerró por encima de los 1073 y eso era billete muy probable para llegar a los 1102.

Ahí estamos.

De momento sigue bajista y no hay que olvidarlo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Sep 2010)

Tranqui rafaxl que todo lo que sube baja y viceversa, solo es cuestion de esperar.

Mañana hago un ingreso en la cuenta y le meto el doble cortos  y a forrarme hoygan.

Ademas en Octubre iba a quebrar todo ¿no?


----------



## pollastre (3 Sep 2010)

Hoyga, le metió finalmente con los 5 gordos? ::::



especulador financiero dijo:


> yalodeciayo... hasta el infinito y más allá... :Baile:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

A las 16:00 hay datos otra vez, ISM de Agosto.
¿La excusa para ir al siguiente nivel, o corrección de esta subida?


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2010)

Me levanto de la siesta y veo que pepón ha triunfado hasta el infinito y más allá.

Creo que ahora si es momento de ponerse cortos.


----------



## Interesado (3 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> No no si no es por que suba o baje si no por el puto engaño a nivel mundial que estan montando. La bolsa va a su bola eso no me preocupa, me preocupa que nos estan vendiendo una moto que a lo mejor es real?
> 
> 
> 
> Esas revisiones de 50.000 puestos menos son normales?? ya sea para mejor o para peor...a ver como revisan el dato de este mes, me da la risa.




Si el dato da lo mismo...

- Si es bueno y lo quieren subir: "Mejor de lo esperado. Supera las previsiones"
- Si es malo y lo quieren subir: "La mala marcha de la economía obligará a actuar a la FED y crear más planes de estímulo, con lo es un dato muy bueno para las bolsas".
- Si es bueno y lo quieren bajar: "La buena marcha de la economía podría implicar la retirada de planes de estímulo o la subida de tipos, con lo que es un dato malo para las bolsas"
- SI es malo y lo quieren bajar: "Ha llegado el fin del mundo! Se pueden ver a llegar a lo lejos los cuatro jinetes de la Apocalipsis!"

Y así siempre. El dato es sólo la excusa.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Sep 2010)

Bueno, ya que veo que hoy hay mucha actividad en el hilo, hago una pregunta a los informaticos y a los que ejercen de ello, que son muchos...


La pregunta que hago, que posibilidades veis de que una empresa como seagte; Seagate Technology PLC: NASDAQ:STX quotes & news - Google Finance, tenga posibilidades de reorientar su negocio a soportes de memoria física, pero de los modernos ( que no tengo mucha idea de como son, o sus diferencias, pero que ya no son los HD de toda la vida...), lo digo porque llevo unos días observando la compañía, y tiene muy buena pinta a estos precios...

Saludotes.


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Bueno, ya que veo que hoy hay mucha actividad en el hilo, hago una pregunta a los informaticos y a los que ejercen de ello, que son muchos...
> 
> 
> La pregunta que hago, que posibilidades veis de que una empresa como seagte; Seagate Technology PLC: NASDAQ:STX quotes & news - Google Finance, tenga posibilidades de reorientar su negocio a soportes de memoria física, pero de los modernos ( que no tengo mucha idea de como son, o sus diferencias, pero que ya no son los HD de toda la vida...), lo digo porque llevo unos días observando la compañía, y tiene muy buena pinta a estos precios...
> ...



Implica compra de plantas adecuadas para ello o montarlas, esas plantas necesitan un ambiente mucho más limpio de impurezas de lo normal (unas 3 o 5 veces creo), con lo que el coste de montar una factoría así es elevadísimo


----------



## Abner (3 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que el muy cabrón del módulo sandwich parece que va a clavar también el suelo y el techo (10,509 - 10,699). Como esto siga así a las 17:30, a las 17:31 estoy con un London Gin en la mano :baba:



jo neng, eres el puto crack, había puesto un stop profit en 10700 desde donde lo abrí, en 10548. Se me ha realizado la operación exitosamente.


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me levanto de la siesta y veo que pepón ha triunfado hasta el infinito y más allá.
> 
> Creo que ahora si es momento de ponerse cortos.



Volvemos a coincidir.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Implica compra de plantas adecuadas para ello o montarlas, esas plantas necesitan un ambiente mucho más limpio de impurezas de lo normal (unas 3 o 5 veces creo), con lo que el coste de montar una factoría así es elevadísimo



Muchas gracias mulder, el caso es que digo yo, que serán capaces de adaptarse mejor que otras comapañías, no?. Tan poco futuro veis a los HD convencionales?


----------



## debianita (3 Sep 2010)

Hola CP,

he entrado en su web, para ver si a parte de HD magnéticos tienen algo más y no he encontrado nada... un cutre software de backup y poco más. Otra cosa que podria hacer esta empresa, si está saneada y tiene cash (cosa que desconozco completamente) es comprar alguna empresa .... Desde mi punto de vista friki, estos se van a ver relegados a una parte del pastel del storage muy pequeña. Considerando los datos que tengo hoy en dia.


----------



## Interesado (3 Sep 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Muchas gracias mulder, el caso es que digo yo, que serán capaces de adaptarse mejor que otras comapañías, no?. Tan poco futuro veis a los HD convencionales?



Yo creo que no es sólo el problema de los HD convencionales, sino que también WD le está comiendo mucho el terreno (al menos esa es mi impresión como usuario...)

Western Digital Corp.: NYSE:WDC quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Claca (3 Sep 2010)

Yo también creo que este puede ser un buen punto para corregir algo y he aprovechado para cerrar, aunque ya sabéis que pienso que seguiremos alcistas. De hecho, en mi escenario lo mejor que podría pasar serían subidas vertiginosas hasta la resistencia y una lucha durante días haciendo el amago de romper para machacar definitivamente los ánimos bajistas. No lo comenté porque me parecía sumamente improbable algo así, pero definitivamente este rebote ha sido efectuado con mucha violencia y mala baba, lo cual puede ser muy bueno para los cortos en el medio plazo.

En cualquier caso, yo ya estoy muy satisfecho con el resultado. Es la primera vez que aguanto una posición durante tanto tiempo, con la cabeza fría a pesar del reiterado testeo a soportes que hicieron los yankis para meter miedo, siendo fiel a mi análisis. Cada vez lo tengo más claro: poco apalancamiento y tranquilidad son las claves para triunfar en esto.

Poco apalancamiento para poder aguantar una posición hasta el punto de stop y entre sesiones. Tranquilidad para saber reconocer las buenas oportunidades y no precipitarse en la búsqueda aleatoria de unos cuantos puntos para calmar el ansia.

Dicho esto, está claro que en la siguiente palmo


----------



## credulo (3 Sep 2010)

¿pero que coño ha pasado?

felicidades a los cortos inversos.


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2010)

credulo dijo:


> ¿pero que coño ha pasado?
> 
> felicidades a los cortos inversos.



...que no invertidos.... 

Tenía que decirlo! mi contestación tiene un maravilloso doble sentido


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Sep 2010)

yo la verdad una de cal y otra de arena. largo en apple en y corto enibex.............


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

ISM de servicios de Agosto: 51,5
Anterior 54,3, previsto 53,5


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2010)

Empezamos a bajar de la misma forma que hemos subido....


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

El lunes es festivo en USA, ¿verdad? ¿cómo se suele comportar la bolsa española en esas ocasiones?


----------



## credulo (3 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El lunes es festivo en USA, ¿verdad? ¿cómo se suele comportar la bolsa española en esas ocasiones?



A mi no me gustaría quedarme abierto en un día en el que la bolsa está cerrada en tu país pero no en los demás.

Se decía más arriba que puede haber recogida de beneficios.


----------



## Fran200 (3 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes, vaya meneo que han pegado.


----------



## rafaxl (3 Sep 2010)

> ECRI
> 
> 
> Indicador adelantado baja de 120,9 a 120,6, peor cifra desde el 16 de julio.
> ...



Buenas tardes.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Sep 2010)

Yo hoy he tenido paciencia, he esperado mi momento, he seguido mis análisis, he abierto una posición de forma premeditada y...

... he palmado...

... pero he perseverado y al final he arreglado el desastre. Qué torpe estoy.

Pollastre, he tenido una idea, te pongo un privado.


----------



## Fran200 (3 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno voy a darle un poquito al teclado y a los gráficos.
> 
> A ver como cumple esto mañana.
> 
> ...



A las 14.29 buscaron la parte alta del canal (en gráfico a 1 minuto se ve claro), al superarlo los largos entrando. 




Fran200 dijo:


> Entrada en el nuevo canal en 10300, salida por arriba en 10558.
> 
> P.D. Nueva paradinha y movimiento. Aunque no se si quedará mucho fuelle, lo que tenga que pasar depende de USA y su cierre.



La vela de ruptura desde el 10.558 hasta 10.614 y pasamos al nuevo canal.
Ahora mismo jugando con el suelo del canal superior.

El retroceso desde los 10550 no se puede llamar como tal, ese me lo como entero.::

P.D. aunque dije que nunca sería mayor de 400 puntos y no lo ha sido.

Estoy contento a medias con la previsión.

La de pollastre de lujo, me descubro ante su niña.:8:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> La de pollastre de lujo, me descubro ante su niña.:8:



Tápese, hombre, ¿no ve que es una niña?
:8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2010)

Cárpatos habla de un 'profeta' que ha comprado Stoxx y vendido Bund 12 segundos antes del dato de empleo.

Y luego hay quien se extraña de lo ilógico que es esto, aunque parece que el 'profeta' ya se debe haber salido de todo.


----------



## rafaxl (3 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Cárpatos habla de un 'profeta' que ha comprado Stoxx y vendido Bund 12 segundos antes del dato de empleo.
> 
> Y luego hay quien se extraña de lo ilógico que es esto, aunque parece que el 'profeta' ya se debe haber salido de todo.



Yo lo he leido hace rato pero me ha parecido "raro" ienso:ienso:


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Bueno, ya que veo que hoy hay mucha actividad en el hilo, hago una pregunta a los informaticos y a los que ejercen de ello, que son muchos...
> 
> 
> La pregunta que hago, que posibilidades veis de que una empresa como seagte; Seagate Technology PLC: NASDAQ:STX quotes & news - Google Finance, tenga posibilidades de reorientar su negocio a soportes de memoria física, pero de los modernos ( que no tengo mucha idea de como son, o sus diferencias, pero que ya no son los HD de toda la vida...), lo digo porque llevo unos días observando la compañía, y tiene muy buena pinta a estos precios...
> ...



Discos SDD, el negocio lo tiene INTEL...


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2010)

Cárpatos es un fiel seguidor del hilo.... y de PPon. XD


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2010)

Cárpatos hace tiempo que no dá una.

Justifica lo que está ocurriendo.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Sep 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Cárpatos es un fiel seguidor del hilo.... y de PPon. XD



¿Cárpatos lee ESTE hilo? :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
¿está sacando ideas para "Leones contra gacelas II"?

Cárpatos, manifiestate y haznos un guiño en tu página (no sé, habla de pepon, o de tonuel...).

¿Le invitamos a nuestra _cottage_?


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2010)

INTEL es quien lleva el mercado.

Discos SSD económicos de Intel


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2010)

y muchas agencias que operan en nuestro iBEX... muchos han ganado mucha plata, gracias a los "corrillos" que montamos.... ellos juegan con ventaja... y con el dinero de los inversorehhh....


----------



## Fran200 (3 Sep 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> y muchas agencias que operan en nuestro iBEX... muchos han ganado mucha plata, gracias a los "corrillos" que montamos.... ellos juegan con ventaja... y con el dinero de los inversorehhh....



Cuanta razón lleva Vd.


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2010)

Luca, CABL está subiendo.. pero tiene pinta de colocar papel.. has visto el vol???? apenas 50k accs... con +12% ????


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2010)

CLDX ... ha tocado los 3.03USD con 280K acciones, un buen trading... si alguien de aquí entró.... tienen casí 64M USD a finales de junio2010... en CASH... ahora tienen que utilizarlo para seguir con el TRIAL.... a niveles de 2.9x entraría para especular en 3 meses en cartera.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Sep 2010)

dp,que te parece AGEN si vuelve a estar en torno de los 0.72?


----------



## donpepito (3 Sep 2010)

Ahí tiene un buen soporte, pero.... no me gusta nada... creo que pueden estar planeando un reverse split.


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario ha quedado en positivo.

Durante la mañana no han hecho operaciones hasta el dato de empleo como ya adelanté antes. Con el dato se han puesto a comprar como locos y con el dato de las 16:00 se han puesto a vender, no ha habido operaciones relevantes en subasta.

Filtrando veo que en subasta se han puesto netamente vendedores, han sido operaciones de volumen bastante bajo aunque algo superiores a la media que llevábamos por la mañana.

En fin, parece que los europeos no existimos, solo USA y sus datos, el resto de la sesión no vale últimamente y se va en piloto automático. De todas formas el saldo diario ha quedado por debajo del que metieron con el dato de las 14:30, esto me parece importante porque aunque el saldo diario haya quedado en positivo muestra que han pasado a vendedores, además de lo que han hecho también en subasta.


----------



## Cosmocrator (3 Sep 2010)

¿Qué hay de verdad en esto?: La burbuja de deuda pública en EEUU está a punto de estallar, según Axa Framlington - Cotizalia.com


----------



## David Castro (3 Sep 2010)

¿Cómo creéis que abrirán las bolsas españolas el lunes?


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2010)

Cosmocrator dijo:


> ¿Qué hay de verdad en esto?: La burbuja de deuda pública en EEUU está a punto de estallar, según Axa Framlington - Cotizalia.com



El analisto del día dando su opinión sesgada, como de costumbre...

Si por cada analisto que abre la boca se hiciera aquí una pregunta como la tuya todos los días tendríamos más de una noticia como esa.


----------



## Fran200 (3 Sep 2010)

Cierre en tierra de nadie, muy cerca de los 10614. Para el lunes solo queda esperar a los Americanos y ver como quedan definidos los niveles para el lunes.

Por lo tanto hasta que no cierre USA, veamos el comportamiento de los futuros el domingo noche y los movimientos asiáticos, no se podrá definir los movimientos y se marcarán los canales donde "navegar"

Para los intras rabiosos, donde me desenvuelvo con más soltura, habrá que esperar las primeras negociaciones para empezar a marcar niveles, entradas y salidas.

De momento los americanos desde nuestro cierre, apenas se han movido. Nuestros futuros casi planos (en consonancia con lo que está pasando en USA).

P.D. Una semana menos para empezar a trabajar, aunque para finales de semana que viene o principios de la siguiente, saldré para mi nuevo destino a "conocer" mi nueva "casa".

A principios de Octubre nuevo trimestre, los "gordos" empezarán a marcar el movimiento general hasta final de año y a empezar de nuevo.

Hasta el lunes o martes


----------



## rafaxl (3 Sep 2010)

Andais un poco dormidos. Tenemos al SP en 1101,6, dandolo todo.


----------



## aksarben (3 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo creo que no es sólo el problema de los HD convencionales, sino que también WD le está comiendo mucho el terreno (al menos esa es mi impresión como usuario...)
> 
> Western Digital Corp.: NYSE:WDC quotes & news - Google Finance



CP, como ya mencioné hace unos días, échale un vistazo serio a esta .


----------



## rafaxl (3 Sep 2010)

Vaya rebote del crudo, hace menos de una hora perdia 1,3 dolares y ahora 24 centavos...::, es flipante y cerrara en verde encima.


----------



## Mulder (3 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vaya rebote del crudo, hace menos de una hora perdia 1,3 dolares y ahora 24 centavos...::, es flipante y cerrara en verde encima.



El futuro del crudo es uno de los más nerviosos y volátiles del mundo, es normal ese tipo de reacciones en el.


----------



## rafaxl (3 Sep 2010)

Vaya chupinazo de ultima hora le estan metiendo. 1105, y el euro rozando el 1,29.


----------



## rafaxl (3 Sep 2010)

Deutsche Bank advierte de que España, Irlanda o Portugal podrían necesitar acudir al plan de rescate, Economía y Política, expansion.com

Que casualidad eh muchachos?? se dispara el euro y.... tachan!.


----------



## Claca (4 Sep 2010)

No está mal, no está mal. Los 1.130 que planteaba como posibilidad alcista no parecen ya tan lejanos y el VIX, en escala logarítmica, nos arroja una visión bastante esclarecedora:







Ha roto la MM200 como si nada y parece querer buscar de nuevo el soporte de la cuña. Según este trazo, la figura todavía tendría un poco de recorrido a la baja y dispondría de tiempo suficiente como para reproducir un patrón similar al ocurrido a principios de agosto, lo cual replicaría alcistamente en las bolsas.

El giro que se ha producido en los índices tras apoyarse en el soporte, hasta tres veces en el caso de USA, ha sido muy violento y todavía cuenta con gran fuerza alcista, pero es probable que durante las próximas sesiones el ritmo empiece a desacelerar y hasta asistamos a pequeñas correcciones.


----------



## rafaxl (4 Sep 2010)

Aun nos queda reboton entonces...

Esperaremos sentados, y con una Tm. de palomitas.


----------



## pollastre (4 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Aun nos queda reboton entonces...
> 
> Esperaremos sentados, y con una Tm. de palomitas.




Tenga cuidado, que podríamos pasar holgadamente los 11K.

Le puedo ampliar algo más la información mañana, cuando termine algunas simulaciones que estoy haciendo para la semana que entra.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> *Tenga cuidado, que podríamos pasar holgadamente los 11K.*
> Le puedo ampliar algo más la información mañana, cuando termine algunas simulaciones que estoy haciendo para la semana que entra.



buf creo que me voy a jartar a :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: ::


----------



## pollastre (4 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> buf creo que me voy a jartar a :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: ::



aaaahhh... mi querido zulomaniac... por fin da Ud. muestras de actividad


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> aaaahhh... mi querido zulomaniac... por fin da Ud. muestras de actividad



a ver cuenteme los secretos que le confiesa la niña bonita sobre esos diecisietemiles  pero no me asuste mucho eh :


----------



## pollastre (4 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a ver cuenteme los secretos que le confiesa la niña bonita sobre esos diecisietemiles  pero no me asuste mucho eh :




Nada puedo decirle todavía, tengo los dos core i7 absolutamente petados ahora mismo corriendo simulaciones en este momento.

Pero los resultados preliminares muestran mucho dolor para aquellos que hayan descartado los 11K demasiado pronto...

Aunque un relámpago de esperanza puede aún recorrer su maltrecha espalda: hasta mañana no tendré datos definitivos sobre su eterna diatriba: 11K sí, 11K no. 

Así que le diré el clásico refrán, trasladado a su situación: mientras hay incertidumbre, hay esperanza ::::::


----------



## rafaxl (5 Sep 2010)

Interesante. A ver que conclusiones sacas mañana, estaremos atentos.


----------



## atutiplen (5 Sep 2010)

Buenos días
hace poco que visito el foro, y la verdad es que me gusta bastante.
Concretamente este hilo es el que sigo con más atención, desde principios de año que he empezado a arriesgar mis cuartos en bolsa, y por ahora no me ha ido mal, aunque todavía soy el GRAN NOVATO, me falta mucho para aprender.
A lo que iba, no tendréis un diccionario para novatos del hilo? ya que normalmente usáis palabros que no entiendo (guano, pips, analisto, contratos, leoncios, gacelas...)
por ahora eso es todo, suerte!


----------



## rafaxl (5 Sep 2010)

atutiplen dijo:


> Buenos días
> hace poco que visito el foro, y la verdad es que me gusta bastante.
> Concretamente este hilo es el que sigo con más atención, desde principios de año que he empezado a arriesgar mis cuartos en bolsa, y por ahora no me ha ido mal, aunque todavía soy el GRAN NOVATO, me falta mucho para aprender.
> A lo que iba, no tendréis un diccionario para novatos del hilo? ya que normalmente usáis palabros que no entiendo (guano, pips, analisto, contratos, leoncios, gacelas...)
> por ahora eso es todo, suerte!



Este enlace esta en la firma de Mulder:

FAQ - BurbuWiki

A ver si te peude servir, un saludo.


----------



## Efren (5 Sep 2010)

Si tenemos que hacer mínimos en octubre y aún hay posibilidad de ver los 11.000 veo poco probable volver a mínimos de marzo '09


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Sep 2010)

atutiplen dijo:


> Buenos días
> hace poco que visito el foro, y la verdad es que me gusta bastante.
> Concretamente este hilo es el que sigo con más atención, desde principios de año que he empezado a arriesgar mis cuartos en bolsa, y por ahora no me ha ido mal, aunque todavía soy el GRAN NOVATO, me falta mucho para aprender.
> A lo que iba, no tendréis un diccionario para novatos del hilo? ya que normalmente usáis palabros que no entiendo (guano, pips, analisto, contratos, leoncios, gacelas...)
> por ahora eso es todo, suerte!



guano : bajadas

pips : puntos

analisto : analista, normalmente referido al que no da ni una 

contratos : contratos de futuros, cortos o largos, vendidos o comprados

leoncios: las manos fuertes, los que mueven el mercado

gacelas: tu, yo y los que no influimos en el mercado, los que intentamos adivinar que van a hacer los leoncios

Bueno pollastre, aun esperamos el veredicto de la niña bonita.......aunque no se si quiero saberlo 

niña bonita: artilugio inventado por pollastre que ultimamente acierta bastante lo que va a suceder.........hasta que deje de hacerlo


----------



## pollastre (5 Sep 2010)

Zulostia : Posición corta en un mercado alcista, o posición larga en un mercado bajista.

Trend reversal : instante previo a la zulostia

Zuloman : del griego "_*Συ λο μαν*_", traducción libre "_Aquel Que ha de Cagarla_" o "_Aquel Destinado a Cagarla_", según a qué autor consultemos. Entidad mitológica, mitad toro mitad oso, al que según la leyenda Zeus castigó imponiendole la maldición del sentimiento contrario, según la cual el mercado siempre actuaría eternamente en contra de sus posiciones.



zuloman dijo:


> guano : bajadas
> 
> pips : puntos
> 
> ...


----------



## Fran200 (5 Sep 2010)

Sin la definición de mandrilada, esto no está completo.

Buenas Tardes


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zulostia : Posición corta en un mercado alcista, o posición larga en un mercado bajista.
> 
> Trend reversal : instante previo a la zulostia
> 
> Zuloman : del griego "_*Συ λο μαν*_", traducción libre "_Aquel Que ha de Cagarla_" o "_Aquel Destinado a Cagarla_", según a qué autor consultemos. Entidad mitológica, mitad toro mitad oso, al que según la leyenda Zeus castigó imponiendole la maldición del sentimiento contrario, según la cual el mercado siempre actuaría eternamente en contra de sus posiciones.



Lo de zulostia impagable hoyga, joder se me han saltado las lagrimas 

Bueno, que nos cuenta la niña bonita :


----------



## tarrito (5 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zuloman : del griego "_*Συ λο μαν*_", traducción libre "_Aquel Que ha de Cagarla_" o "_Aquel Destinado a Cagarla_", según a qué autor consultemos. Entidad mitológica, mitad toro mitad oso, al que según la leyenda Zeus castigó imponiendole la maldición del sentimiento contrario, según la cual el mercado siempre actuaría eternamente en contra de sus posiciones.



fotochó de la "bestia" ... POR FAVOR!!! :XX: :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> fotochó de la "bestia" ... POR FAVOR!!! :XX: :XX:



Hoyga de bestia nada eh, que yo soy muy heducado, biajado y con hestudios hunibersitarios ::


----------



## Claca (5 Sep 2010)

Buenísimo pollastre 

Aunque yo creo que este hilo ya tiene -o tenía- un candidato a la gacela perfecta: Hannibal Lecter. 

Todavía recuerdo que en mayo, cuando hubo una caída bestia, él estaba largo con todo el equipo. Justamente un viernes tras una semana de intenso guano capituló, cerrando largos y declarando en el blog de Kujire que metía todo al rojo, esto es, en cortos. Fue el viernes que precedió a la reunión del ecofin, sí, exacto, a ese lunes que el IBEX se anotó un 14% de subida en una sola sesión.

Espero no volver a leer jamás escritos semejantes, porque ponían la piel de gallina de lo angustiosos que eran. A su lado Zuloman es el rey de la tendencia.

...aunque, ya que estoy, Zulo ¿no has pensado que tu perfil de trader encaja mejor con la operativa intradía? Lo digo porque a veces nos ofuscamos asumiendo roles que no van con nosotros y olvidamos sacar partido a nuestras mejores cualidades y todo porque... ¿Por qué? En cualquier caso, eso de "aguanto que seguro que en breve girará", no debe hacerse NUNCA. Siempre hay que tener puntos de salida.


----------



## tarrito (5 Sep 2010)

¿es usted Zuloman?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenísimo pollastre
> 
> Aunque yo creo que este hilo ya tiene -o tenía- un candidato a la gacela perfecta: Hannibal Lecter.
> 
> ...



Claca, cuando hacia intradia perdia y perdia y sin haberlo buscado me ha salido un pareado.........desde que aguanto una posicion no solo he recuperado lo perdido sino que estoy en verde.

Aunque parezca que no tengo stops si los tengo, lo que pasa que son muy holgados....de hasta 1000 pipos...hasta el momento no me han saltado ni una sola vez ....y espero que asi siga siendo hasta que cuando me pillen esos 1000 pipos perdidos sean menor que lo ganado hasta esa fecha.......de momento tenia casi + 1000 pipos a mi favor y ahora voy por 500 aprox.......si, algo nerviosillo si estoy..... pero ya me he visto peor.


Por cierto me ha dicho un pajarito que hay una foto de ese zuloman mitad toro y mitad oso....ardo en deseos de verla, posteenla please 

ah.... y pollastrin............ ya hablaremos de su niña bonita cuando le salgan granos ::

EDITO: La afoto mejorable...muy mejorable....a ver esos fotosos leñe.....Tonuel editeme un certificado en condiciones oso/toro/subeman/bajaman

REEDITO: A ver fran y pollastre decir algo coño ¿cuanto me voy preparando psicologica y economicamente antes del guano ?


----------



## tarrito (5 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> En la casa de campo tienes una hipotesis que plantea hacer un suelo a semanas vista. Por el momento cumple. El techo estaría en el caso del IBEX sobre los 11.200 como mucho. En el SP500 sería volver a los 1.130-5 o dilatar hasta los 1.151 si son especialmente hijos de puta, pero hablo del rango más elevado en cada caso. En el DAX hasta podrían marcar nuevos máximos.
> 
> Luego, si no se superan esos niveles, yo veo altas probabilidades de caer a plomo durante una temporadita. Échale un vistazo.
> 
> En cualquier caso, pase lo que pase en un futuro, lo más relevante para mí en esta situación era advertir del asombroso ratio riesgo/beneficio que nos ofrecían unos largos en estos niveles, con el stop tan cerca, algo que no he dejado de repetir durante todas estas sesiones, señalando, eso sí, que debía ser una operación tranquila planteada a días vista.



Para Zuloman:

Esto comentaba el Sr. Claca a 1 de septiembre ... para mí es un escenario posible.

Ahora que comenten los expertos si lo siguen manteniendo o si algo ha cambiado en su análisis.


----------



## pollastre (5 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> REEDITO: A ver fran y pollastre decir algo coño ¿cuanto me voy preparando psicologica y economicamente antes del guano ?




Vamos con algo de retraso... cosas del i7 y sus 8 cores, que se van quedando cortos... tengo ya en el punto de mira un dual Xeon 5650 (24 cores) que aliviará algunas tensiones 

De momento y como dirían en el ministerio de trabajo, "los datos se están cocinando" en este momento. Pero no te preocupes, que antes de que comience la sesión estarán seguro (por la cuenta que me tiene, ya sabes  )


----------



## Claca (5 Sep 2010)

Lo tenía mal entendido, entonces :ouch:

Pero bueno, no sé exactamente que sistema sigues, porque ese tipo de operativa es propia de un sistema tendencial, pero espero que esté muy pulido, porque los stops tan holgados hacen pupita.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Para Zuloman:
> 
> Esto comentaba el Sr. Claca a 1 de septiembre ... para mí es un escenario posible.
> 
> Ahora que comenten los expertos si lo siguen manteniendo o si algo ha cambiado en su análisis.



si es posible.....hasta 11200 puedo aguantar......lo malo es que se vaya a los diecisietemiles ::

En cualquier caso no pierdo la esperanza de que antes de los 11200 unas revelaciones economicas de zperro para salir de la crisis o una "noticia inesperada" de esas que usan los leoncios para ponerle el ojete como un bebedero de patos al personal me haga forrarme 

Septiembre es muy dado a estas cosas......y el 11 S pesa como una losa año tras año ienso:


ay Claca claca ya me estoy cansando de postear mi sistema ...ok lo pongo de nuevo :


----------



## Fran200 (5 Sep 2010)




----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


>



cuidadito con los toros


----------



## rafaxl (5 Sep 2010)

Mirad lo que ponen en el hilo de SNB... otra de esas apocalipsis foriles usanas..:XX::XX:



ferrys dijo:


> Existe una gran unanimidád en los foros de opinión estado unidenses de que el periodo comprendido entre el 11 y el 25 de Septiembre va a ser terribles para las bolsas. Hablan los gurús de esos foros. Escalera al infierno, algo nunca visto hasta el momento.
> El nuncavistismo puede ser inagurado.
> A lo mejor estamos más encima de lo que pensamos. La respuesta, la próxima semana.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (5 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Para Zuloman:
> 
> Esto comentaba el Sr. Claca a 1 de septiembre ... para mí es un escenario posible.
> 
> Ahora que comenten los expertos si lo siguen manteniendo o si algo ha cambiado en su análisis.



Por la parte que me toca, que de experto 0, sigo manteniendo lo dicho y, no sólo no ha cambiado nada, sino que estas últimas sesiones nos han acercado todavía más a esa posibilidad.


----------



## pollastre (5 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mirad lo que ponen en el hilo de SNB... otra de esas apocalipsis foriles usanas..:XX::XX:




Hmmm.... ¿dead-drop hasta el 25 inclusive?... Eso supondría que muchos leoncios se comerían un vencimiento con "_papasás_". Y no un vencimiento cualquiera, sino uno trimestral, nada menos.

Me parece "demasiê per le body", no sé, con los vencimientos no se juega...


----------



## rafaxl (5 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hmmm.... ¿dead-drop hasta el 25 inclusive?... Eso supondría que muchos leoncios se comerían un vencimiento con "_papasás_". Y no un vencimiento cualquiera, sino uno trimestral, nada menos.
> 
> Me parece "demasiê per le body", no sé, con los vencimientos no se juega...



I don´t know, le he pedido el enlace a alguno de esos foros pero de momento no los ha puesto, si se da el caso entro a meter un poco de baza por alli.::


----------



## Claca (5 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> I don´t know, le he pedido el enlace a alguno de esos foros pero de momento no los ha puesto, si se da el caso entro a meter un poco de baza por alli.::



https://www.kitcomm.com/showthread.php?t=32743&page=1781


----------



## Mulder (5 Sep 2010)

A las buenas noches!



pollastre dijo:


> Vamos con algo de retraso... cosas del i7 y sus 8 cores, que se van quedando cortos... tengo ya en el punto de mira un dual Xeon 5650 (24 cores) que aliviará algunas tensiones
> 
> De momento y como dirían en el ministerio de trabajo, "los datos se están cocinando" en este momento. Pero no te preocupes, que antes de que comience la sesión estarán seguro (por la cuenta que me tiene, ya sabes  )



Muchas veces me pregunto que clase de cálculos haces para que tarden tanto usando varios cores, se me ocurren algunas ideas pero no logro imaginar que ocupa tanto tiempo.

¿no crees que a la niña le hace falta un poco de optimización?


----------



## aksarben (6 Sep 2010)

Veo a pollastre necesitado de uno de estos: Apple - Mac Pro - Ahora con hasta 12 núcleos de potencia de procesamiento.


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2010)

Si he llegado al extremo de molestarme en portar las partes críticas del código a openCL (que, créeme, es un coñazo bastante importante) puedes tener por cierto que realmente voy justito de CPU... 

Esto no es realmente tan extraño... si alguna vez has usado algún software de tipo aproximación numérica (matlab, Ansys, flamMap, Euler3D...) habrás visto que pueden poner en apuros incluso a los sistemas más potentes. Este tipo de software que busca soluciones a sistemas no lineales funciona por aproximación numérica, reduciendo el error iteración tras iteración. 

Diez iteraciones no hacen una diferencia, pero cuando te metes en 100.000 iteraciones porque tienes que reducir el error de la aproximación por debajo del 0,5%, los tiempos empiezan a dispararse....




Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Veo a pollastre necesitado de uno de estos: Apple - Mac Pro - Ahora con hasta 12 núcleos de potencia de procesamiento.



Ya he seleccionado mi próxima reinversión de plusvies... 2 x Xeon5650 (24 cores) , 24Gb RAM, 2 x Geforce GTX480 (960 cores en total [!!!] ) para apoyo GPGPU en los cálculos, y placa base socket 1157 capaz de soportar eso.

Y de esos, seguramente compre dos y los ponga en grid computing. No puedo permitirme tiempos de recálculo de 3+ horas (y subiendo según añado más módulos y hostias).


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2010)

Tempranito han empezado a dar sustos los índices.

Apertura en SP con gap alcista de 3 puntos y vuelta al punto de partida y todo en 5 minutos.
Preparando el baile?

Los futuros del IBEX jugando con los 10614, nivel importante del viernes.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2010)

Mis niveles para hoy:

10824-10514

Nivel a tener en cuenta 10614

A la espera de los datos de la niña.


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2010)

Yastamosrecuperandismo mundial.....

Apertura proyectada para hoy:

[SANDWICH] Forecast for 2010/09/06 => GHOST IN THE GAP from last CLOSE = 10599.4, target price ==> [10620.11]


Canal preliminar previo apertura para hoy:

[ 10529.03 - 10787.21 ]


shhh shhh... que vienen los 11K.... :8:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yastamosrecuperandismo mundial.....
> 
> Apertura proyectada para hoy:
> 
> ...



Coincide bastante con lo que dice Fran...
¿Lo ha calculado el nivelungo?


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Coincide bastante con lo que dice Fran...
> ¿Lo ha calculado el nivelungo?



No, esos datos son de sandwich....

recuerde, sandwich establece el contexto (el canal) y Nivelungo va marcando los niveles (= subdivisiones del canal) a tiempo real. Nivelungo es mucho más scalper que sandwich, por así decirlo.

Por lo tanto, nivelungo no puede empezar a funcionar hasta poco antes de las 10 de la mañana (dependiendo de la sesión, unos días antes, otros después, según la relevancia de los datos obtenidos), cuando ya disponga de suficientes datos para empezar a proyectar niveles.

Además, Nivelungo proporciona unos tiempos de reacción bastante reducidos... en ocasiones no tienes más de 15-20 segundos para abrir la posición desde que Nivelungo te avisa hasta que el swing comienza.

Hete aquí la diversión del rabioso daytrading...


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (6 Sep 2010)

Pollastre, a mi la apertura me sale en los 10661 con el Eurostoxx en 2764...

Salu2.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (6 Sep 2010)

Os dejo por aquí un enlace a un análisis del Sp que hice el fin de semana.

Análisis técnico del Mini SP 500 (03/09/2010) | Opciones y Futuros

Mucha subida muy rápida y muchas resistencias importantes por arriba... 

A ver lo que hacen esta semana.

Hay también un análisis de niveles de Ibex, Eurostoxx y Nasdaq 100 y el estudio de vencimientos del eurostoxx habitual de los lunes.

Buena semana a todos, a ver si no nos vuelven locos con más bandazos...


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Pollastre, a mi la apertura me sale en los 10661 con el Eurostoxx en 2764...
> 
> Salu2.



Sí, no me extraña... el valor de apertura es uno de los que más porcentaje de error tiene en mi sistema (demasiadas variables), hay veces que sale muy bien en +-10 pips, y otras se me va 50 pips. 

De todas formas, una sugerencia: prueba a calcular el valor de apertura a las 8 : 15, como he hecho yo  que la cosa se pone un poquito más complicada que cuando tiras 5 minutos antes de las 9:00 con los futuros casi alineados con la apertura real.

un saludo,


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2010)

Ligero ajuste del canal inicial :

[ 10592.68 - 10796.08 ]

aún hay muy pocos datos de la sesión de hoy... precaución con este canal.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (6 Sep 2010)

Pollastre, yo tengo una hoja de excel enlazada a Visualchart que me lo calcula en tiempo real con respecto a los cierres de Eurostoxx e Ibex a las 17:35 del día anterior...

Suele andar muy ajustada y, cuando no es así, da oportunidad de entrar a la contra en la apertura buscando que se ajusten...

Hoy no era muy extremo, pero a las 9 daba 10649, abrió a 10679 y abajo...

Salu2.


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2010)

Pues entonces te doy la enhorabuena, has quedado 30pips más cerca que yo para la apertura de hoy :rolleye:

edit: en todo caso, si quieres la próxima vez echa "al ruedo" los valores a las 08 : 00 y así participas de nuestra porra particular. No tenemos premios, pero es sana competición.



opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Pollastre, yo tengo una hoja de excel enlazada a Visualchart que me lo calcula en tiempo real con respecto a los cierres de Eurostoxx e Ibex a las 17:35 del día anterior...
> 
> Suele andar muy ajustada y, cuando no es así, da oportunidad de entrar a la contra en la apertura buscando que se ajusten...
> 
> ...


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (6 Sep 2010)

Ok pollastre, el día que ande a esa hora lo suficientemente despierto para participar lo haré...


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2010)

[CH_UPDATE] Heads up: roof convergence detected at 10,756.27 => Channel updated to [ 10,592.68 - 10,756.27 ]


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Sep 2010)

esto esta muy parado.... hay hoy algún dato importante para el que teoricamente estén esperando? o es que como hoy no abren los americanos estan simplemente esperando a mañana?????????


----------



## rafaxl (6 Sep 2010)

Vaya lateral peponcillo del ibex dios mio. Parece que cuando esta usa de fiesta esta el mundo entero de fiesta....

Buenos dias.


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2010)

A los buenos días!

Hoy es día de irse a la playa o probar sistemas de laterales si se es muy friki 

edito: si ¡yo soy un friki!


----------



## rafaxl (6 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy es día de *irse a la playa *o probar sistemas de laterales si se es muy friki
> 
> edito: si ¡yo soy un friki!



Creo que para mi la playa hoy es un fail, 19 grados, nublado con pinta de llover y ademas a las 16:00 examen de la uni...:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Creo que para mi la playa hoy es un fail, 19 grados, nublado con pinta de llover y ademas a las 16:00 examen de la uni...:



Pues ¡a estudiar!, ¿qué haces perdiendo el tiempo en el foro!

P.D.: yo también tengo examen mañana...


----------



## rafaxl (6 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues ¡a estudiar!, ¿qué haces perdiendo el tiempo en el foro!
> 
> P.D.: yo también tengo examen mañana...



:XX::XX: Temo que esto es como una dronja, engancha y entra el mono cada ratillo de echarle un vistazo.

En fin, alea jacta est.

Saludos!!! y suerte!


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> :XX::XX: Temo que esto es como una dronja, engancha y entra el mono cada ratillo de echarle un vistazo.
> 
> En fin, alea jacta est.
> 
> Saludos!!! y suerte!



Je je, yo lo tengo encendido y en los descansos le echo un vistazo.
Suerte a ti también.


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Creo que para mi la playa hoy es un fail, 19 grados, nublado con pinta de llover y ademas a las 16:00 examen de la uni...:



Pues si no fuera tan friki creo que ya me habría ido a disfrutar de la soleada mañana, los 31º y las vacías playas que tengo aquí al lado, ahora que ya se ha largado casi todo el turismo playero de zapatilla


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Sep 2010)

Vaya pensaba que a Mulder no le gustaban los laterales y los consideraba peligrosos.


Pecata y el otro estudiando????


Yo para estudiar a día de hoy, me tienen que pagar dinero.. bastante hice el primo...


Oposiciones tal vez? plazas de promoción interna? XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Sep 2010)

Buenos días... 

Ya que hoy es un día especialmente "aburrido", vamos a desmitificar un tema. La semana que viene es semana de vencimientos mensuales y trimestrales. Siempre tendemos a pensar que nos tienen que subir la semana de los vencimientos, porque les interesa a las manos fuertes y tal y cual, veamos que han hecho, por ejemplo en el Ibex los últimos 20 vencimientos... desde enero09

Por aquella época rondábamos los 9300 puntos, es decir en 20 meses hemos subido unos 1400 puntos con respecto a hoy. *Un 15%...*

En estos 20 vencimientos, 11 han sido bajistas y 9 alcistas, los bajistas, han tenido semanas de -8% en dos ocasiones y los alcistas cuentan con un +7. El global de las semanas de vencimiento queda *en -1,25% en 20 meses*.

Vamos, que ese +15% no lo sacan de las semanas de vencimiento precisamente... 

Saludos...

PD: Leyendo los posts que habéis escrito mientras escribía el mio, con un día como el que hace hoy aquí estaría yo! pero están instalando la caldera nueva, había quedado a las 9h y han venido a las 11h, puntualidad hispana ) Han sacado la antigua sin haber cerrado la llave general de agua y acabo de recoger 3 dedos de agua...


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Sep 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vaya pensaba que a Mulder no le gustaban los laterales y los consideraba peligrosos.
> 
> 
> Pecata y el otro estudiando????
> ...



Hunibersidah, hamijo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Sep 2010)

El S&P cerró en un sitio muy "divertido" para dejarnos el lunes solos... :fiufiu:







Saludos...

PD: Las barras que se escapan de la línea ascendente inferior, son los escapes bajistas de la semana pasada, donde parecía que se abría la tierra debajo de nuestros pies, y que sirvió para comer gacelada hasta hartarse...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hunibersidah, hamijo...



Pues deja de perder el tiempo, estudiar es totalmente inútil.

Ayer tuve una conversación con mi padre y sus amigos (se pueden considerar viejunocracia)

4 hamijos:

hijo de hamijo 1:

Ingeniero Industrial, especialidad Mecánica, recién acabada la carrera, puesto: Reponedor del Ikea.

Hijo de amigo 2:

Biólogo, 2 años en paro, trabaja en negro de camarero, ha estado de erasmus en UK y francia, habla 3 idiomas muy fluídamente.

Hija de amigo 3:

Arquitecta, está en un estudio de becaria, 380€/més

Hijo de amigo 4:

Ingeniero en telecomunicaciones, perdió el empleo, trabaja en un PC CITY.



Pecata. pilla los libros que has comprado, y guárdalos para calentarte en invierno.

De este pequeño círculo, yo estoy infinitamente mejor, pero coinciden 2 cosas:

A la hora de buscar curro directamente busqué Madrid-BCN, pasé de becas, miré pasta y me daba igual que no fuera de lo mío.

Todos los demás encadenan becas, hasta que se dan cuenta del timo, ya ya no buscan de lo suyo, aceptando lo que sea con tal de cobrar más de 600€,no quieren salir de la provincia.

NO sé a qué coño esperan para emigrar...

Sobra decir que están deseado de comprarse un piso....

Para los amigos de mi padre soy un marciano...


----------



## fmc (6 Sep 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues deja de perder el tiempo, estudiar es totalmente inútil.
> 
> Ayer tuve una conversación con mi padre y sus amigos (se pueden considerar viejunocracia)
> 
> ...



Claro, y ahora resulta que no piden títulos para promocionar en el funcionariado.... :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Sep 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues deja de perder el tiempo, estudiar es totalmente inútil.
> 
> Ayer tuve una conversación con mi padre y sus amigos (se pueden considerar viejunocracia)
> 
> ...



Ja ja ja, pues ya no te digo que carrera es porque te descojonas directamente (es una de humanidades, que más da cual). 

En realidad, lo hago por hobby, por entretenerme, y por si la necesito un día para la promoción interna. Estoy a un paso de terminar y no voy a abandonar ahora.

Edito: lo de emigrar, es algo que no tenemos totalmente descartado, en principio no querríamos pero no estamos cerrados a ello. Si pintan bastos, nos vamos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Sep 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Claro, y ahora resulta que no piden títulos para promocionar en el funcionariado.... :fiufiu:



Algunos los tenemos hace años...

Le comento el valor de mercado...

Si no ya sabes, pillate un doctorado y hazte alcaide, que el nº de presos va parriba.


----------



## fmc (6 Sep 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Algunos los tenemos hace años...
> 
> Le comento el valor de mercado...
> 
> Si no ya sabes, pillate un doctorado y hazte alcaide, que el nº de presos va parriba.



En ello estoy, a ver si leo la tesis de aquí a unos meses 

Sólo te lo comentaba porque pecata se mueve en mercados diferentes a los tuyos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Sep 2010)

fmc dijo:


> En ello estoy, a ver si leo la tesis de aquí a unos meses
> 
> Sólo te lo comentaba porque pecata se mueve en mercados diferentes a los tuyos



Lo sé, y en el primer comentario puse plaza de promoción interna... que para tener doctorado... no me has leído...::

Yo me planteé empezar uno, pero pasé del tema, sobre todo cuando comenté de qué quería hacer la tesis y la respuesta que obtuve...


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Sep 2010)

Como se espera que abran mañana los americanos???????


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Sep 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Como se espera que abran mañana los americanos???????



De momento, el EUR/USD dice lateral bajista, aunque el viernes cerró muy bien, por lo que, no descarto gap al alza.


----------



## aksarben (6 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya he seleccionado mi próxima reinversión de plusvies... 2 x Xeon5650 (24 cores) , 24Gb RAM, 2 x Geforce GTX480 (960 cores en total [!!!] ) para apoyo GPGPU en los cálculos, y placa base socket 1157 capaz de soportar eso.
> 
> Y de esos, seguramente compre dos y los ponga en grid computing. No puedo permitirme tiempos de recálculo de 3+ horas (y subiendo según añado más módulos y hostias).



Cálculo en grid automático con balanceo de carga en cualquier equipo de la red que tenga procesador libre: Apple - Mac OS X Server Snow Leopard - Xgrid


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Cálculo en grid automático con balanceo de carga en cualquier equipo de la red que tenga procesador libre: Apple - Mac OS X Server Snow Leopard - Xgrid



Muy curiosona la plataforma, pero no dice nada del soporte software. Imagino que tendrán que compilar las aplicaciones contra ciertas librerías de "resource management" (ram y CPU) que internamente accedan a la funcionalidad xGrid.

Mi solución es "DIY - do it yourself" (como te puedes imaginar), los nodos hablan entre sí mediante sockets TCP/IP para entregarse y devolverse "chunks" de carga.


----------



## aksarben (6 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Muy curiosona la plataforma, pero no dice nada del soporte software. Imagino que tendrán que compilar las aplicaciones contra ciertas librerías de "resource management" (ram y CPU) que internamente accedan a la funcionalidad xGrid.
> 
> Mi solución es "DIY - do it yourself" (como te puedes imaginar), los nodos hablan entre sí mediante sockets TCP/IP para entregarse y devolverse "chunks" de carga.



Hay varias formas de usarlo, pero la mejor es utilizar las librerías Objective-C incluidas para partir las tareas en chunks y dejar al sistema que asigne carga. En comunicaciones usa algo más sólido que TCP/IP a pelo. En el fondo es como tu solución DIY pero currando menos, sobre todo a la hora de añadir/eliminar nuevos equipos al grid. Pero, como manda el Primer Mandamiento Informático, si lo que tienes funciona, no lo toques .


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes.
Aburrimiento extremo, no estaria mal tantear algunos niveles, fuera del estrecho camino de hoy.

p.d. perdon por los acentos (con este movil, imposible)


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Sep 2010)

fran200, como ves apple? crees que podría llegar cerca de los 280, o que podrían repartir dividendos??????


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> fran200, como ves apple? crees que podría llegar cerca de los 280, o que podrían repartir dividendos??????



N.P.I.
Seguro que cualquiera de los presentes, te puede dar mas pistas que yo.
Lo siento


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (6 Sep 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Como se espera que abran mañana los americanos???????



Yo espero que abran alcistas o bajistas, pero a lo mejor se quedan laterales...

Perdona la broma, pero es que lo dejáis a huevo y no soy persona que se resista fácilmente...

Salu2.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2010)

Estamos en la casilla de salida (entorno del 10614), si va a pasar algo, deberia ser pronto


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Sep 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> yo espero que abran alcistas o bajistas, pero a lo mejor se quedan laterales...
> 
> Perdona la broma, pero es que lo dejáis a huevo y no soy persona que se resista fácilmente...
> 
> Salu2.



hombre si dices "yo espero que abran por la tarde", entendería la broma... Igual abren planos

EDITO: NO TE DISCULPES POR LAS BROMAS, QUIEN NO LAS SEPA ENCAJAR, QUE SE JODA, NO ES MI CASO, ME ENCANTA REIRME DE TODOS EMPEZANDO POR MI MISMO. QUIEN SI NO SEGUIRÍA COMPRANDO URBAS......
EDITO2: lo siento por las mayusculas no me di cuenta de que estaba apretada la tecla....


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2010)

A ver que nos cuenten los "estudiantes" de que asignatura se examinan.

P.D. Ya estoy en el PC, ya puedo poner acentos y h´s intercaladas.


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2010)

Pollastre has puesto la niña en MODE SIESTA?


----------



## EL_LIMITE (6 Sep 2010)

Sr. Pollastre le ha salido un duro competidor de su niña, (pero para valores) me parece que este no implementa sus tan aclamados modulos pero vamos andese con Ojo que se Los roban. 
Indra desarrolla una aplicación para predecir la evolución de valores en bolsa - 6/09/10 - 2423963 - elEconomista.es

Mode ifone on


----------



## Fran200 (6 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando se ha hecho el trabajo de varios días por adelantado.
> 
> De todas formas ojo con lo que hacéis, se pueden probar algunos niveles.
> 
> *P.D. Voy a seguir con mi nuevo proyecto. De momento va muy bien, sobre acciones, un 80% de aciertos en niveles y dirección del movimiento. Bastante más sencillo que sobre índices, si sale bien, va a ser como un plazo fijo, con una rentabilidad brutal.*



Que Casualidad!!!!

Se acabó, lo dicho esta mañana el 10614 nivel importante, y bailando alrededor. 

Hasta mañana


----------



## Abner (6 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya he seleccionado mi próxima reinversión de plusvies... 2 x Xeon5650 (24 cores) , 24Gb RAM, 2 x Geforce GTX480 (960 cores en total [!!!] ) para apoyo GPGPU en los cálculos, y placa base socket 1157 capaz de soportar eso.
> 
> Y de esos, seguramente compre dos y los ponga en grid computing. No puedo permitirme tiempos de recálculo de 3+ horas (y subiendo según añado más módulos y hostias).



Acabo de incorporarme, fin de semana y lunes de apagafuegos en cliente.

Señor pollastre, tenga en cuenta que esas tarjetas se ponen por encima de 95 grados, la vida útil de esos bichos para mí´que no va a llegar ni al período de garantía....


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2010)

Siento no haberlo puesto antes pero es que he tenido que ausentarme toda la tarde, aquí va el volumen de los leoncios de hoy.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo pero sorprendentemente cerca de la normalidad y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy la actividad ha sido prácticamente nula pero la mayoría de operaciones se han hecho con un volumen inusualmente alto, además este volumen alto ha correspondido a las compras y la única operación vendedora del día ha tenido una cuarta o quinta parte de las demás operaciones.

En subasta también han comprado, aunque no mucho, más o menos como la operación de venta. Solo hemos tenido 4 movimientos en todo el día dos a las 9 (uno de ellos el de venta) otro a las 11 y el de subasta. 

Parece que esperan gap alcista para mañana, aunque con tan poco movimiento no lo veo del todo claro, pero no se puede negar que siguen apostando porque haya más subidas.


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pollastre has puesto la niña en MODE SIESTA?



El se ha puesto en modo siesta ha sido un servidor... la sesión de hoy ha sido un tostón, apenas si he conseguido sacar 80 pips y gracias.

Mañana será otro día, espero que más movidito.


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre le ha salido un duro competidor de su niña, (pero para valores) me parece que este no implementa sus tan aclamados modulos pero vamos andese con Ojo que se Los roban.
> Indra desarrolla una aplicación para predecir la evolución de valores en bolsa - 6/09/10 - 2423963 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Mode ifone on



Según dice en la web de El Economista:



> En concreto, la plataforma web tiene un nodo que se alimenta de la información que existe en Internet y es capaz de anotarla semánticamente según la valoración de los títulos en función de la cuenta de resultados de una empresa y la influencia que puedan tener los datos externos (análisis fundamental) y el histórico de cotización de un activo (análisis técnico).



:::

Mira que he visto cosas raritas, pero ésta... me da a mí que los de Indra han visto demasiadas veces la secuencia inicial de Matrix, donde el ordenador de Neo se dedica a buscar y clasificar por la red todas las noticias relacionadas con un término concreto como "Matrix".

Supongo que los de Indra pondrán ... "GRIFOLES !!", y el cacharro se pondrá a buscar, para poco después llamar a tu puerta el conejo blanco con las plusvies en la mano.

Chico, no sé.


----------



## until (6 Sep 2010)

Buenas!

La idea de Indra parte del proyecto Sonar ( si no recuerdo mal) que pretendia ser un buscador financiero especifico, en colaboración con dos universidades la de Murcia y Carlos III, evolucionando a proyecto *SONAR2*, pero por lo que he visto esta muy en pañales y lo curioso es que se han fundido ya casi 500.000 € y parte subvencionado por el plan avanza del gobierno.

No se si podreis entrar al enlace que os he puesto, por que creo que han tumbado el servidor, pero si algun dia entrais vereis lo que se hacen con 500.000 € 

Un saludo!


----------



## Mulder (6 Sep 2010)

Teniendo en cuenta que en la prensa salmón siempre se potencia el sentimiento contrario y que ell 99% de valores que anuncian son solo para calentar y que entren gacelas, el proyecto va a ir directo a la papelera a no ser que se dedique precisamente como arma de sentimiento contrario, es decir, cuanto más se hable de un valor o se recomiende más interés por venderlo y viceversa.


----------



## until (6 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que en la prensa salmón siempre se potencia el sentimiento contrario y que ell 99% de valores que anuncian son solo para calentar y que entren gacelas, el proyecto va a ir directo a la papelera a no ser que se dedique precisamente como arma de sentimiento contrario, es decir, cuanto más se hable de un valor o se recomiende más interés por venderlo y viceversa.



Si bueno, el proyecto inicial de Sonar a mi me parece una buena idea que nos facilitaria mucho las cosas a los bolseros, un buscador especifico financiero, es decir que si yo busco cualquier empresa que cotice, en el buscador me aparezcan tanto la informacion financiera de sus cuentas trimestrales, anuales etc... como cualquier tipo de información que pueda afectar a su cotización.... (sin pasar por distintas pagina o foros, etc)
Pero si que es verdad que pasar a dar recomendaciones yo tambien lo veo muy atrevido.
Pero cuando entreis en la pagina vereis que algunos tienen mas cara que espalda

Un saludo!


----------



## credulo (6 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Según dice en la web de El Economista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues es muy fácil, el programita simula un forero medio que se mete en este hilo. Luego recoge los datos y se los da a su amo.


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2010)

until dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> La idea de Indra parte del proyecto Sonar ( si no recuerdo mal) que pretendia ser un buscador financiero especifico, en colaboración con dos universidades la de Murcia y Carlos III, evolucionando a proyecto *SONAR2*, pero por lo que he visto esta muy en pañales y lo curioso es que se han fundido ya casi 500.000 € y parte subvencionado por el plan avanza del gobierno.
> 
> ...



Ah... ya veo... un proyecto caza-subvenciones públicas, vamos.
Ahora me cuadra.


----------



## until (6 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ah... ya veo... un proyecto caza-subvenciones públicas, vamos.
> Ahora me cuadra.



Pues si, lo que mas me sorprende es que participando dos Universidades y una compañia tecnológica puntera, se permitan hacer una WEB que no publicaria ningun programador con un poco de verguenza..............

Y no sera por falta de recursos en las universidades de gratis y por empleados de Indra.

Si les llevas tu a tu niña a los de Indra te haces el rey del mambo

En fin, si no habeis podido entrar hoy, entrad otro dia que no tiene desperdicio

Un saludo!


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Acabo de incorporarme, fin de semana y lunes de apagafuegos en cliente.
> 
> Señor pollastre, tenga en cuenta que esas tarjetas se ponen por encima de 95 grados, la vida útil de esos bichos para mí´que no va a llegar ni al período de garantía....



Ah... pero es que un equipo como éste conlleva cierta planificación... no crea que no he hecho mis deberes :

Seguramente las GTX480 estarán más fresquitas si las espaciamos bien, en algo como esto:

Newegg.com - EVGA Classified SR-2 (Super Record 2) 270-WS-W555-A1 LGA 1366 Intel 5520 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HPTX Intel Motherboard

Menuda preciosidad.

La idea es meterle 2 x Xeon5650 (12 cores cada xeon, 24 cores en total de cpu), con 2 bank x 6 DIMM/BANK x 2GB/DIMM = 24 Gb ram, configuración de ram simétrica al respecto de las dos CPUs.

Luego tenemos 4 x GTX480, que nos dan 1920 cores de GPU. EVGA vende una PSU de 2000w certificada para soportar esta configuración (cada GTX480 ronda los 300w en high load).

En una aplicación altamente paralela como la niña, este equipo me da la friolera de un orden de magnitud (10x) sobre la actual configuración, que tampoco es coja (corei7 920, 8 cores, 2 x GPU, 12Gb RAM).

Un orden de magnitud, que se dice pronto.

Pasaría a tiempos de cálculo de 20-25 minutos frente a las 3+ horas actuales... ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Sep 2010)

Pollastrin te veo muy entusiamado con la niña bonita......y no es para menos......lleva muchos aciertos seguidos.......pero espero que sea consciente de que tarde o tempano fallara......espero que no te obsesiones en ese momento y sepas poner el freno......sino veras asi a la niña bonita cuando te desplumen :










pollastre dijo:


> Ah... pero es que un equipo como éste conlleva cierta planificación... no crea que no he hecho mis deberes :
> 
> Seguramente las GTX480 estarán más fresquitas si las espaciamos bien, en algo como esto:
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (6 Sep 2010)

Zulomannnnn  la bolsa es como la muerte, que no distingue entre pobres y ricos, leones y gacelas... todos los sistemas eventualmente cometen errores... esa es la razón de que la disciplina monetaria lo sea todo en este trabajo, mi querido hamijo. 

Cuando la niña falla, el money management está ahí esperando para cogerla antes de que se caiga al suelo y se haga daño :rolleye:

¿Qué hace Ud. tan tarde foreando, _per cert_?



zuloman dijo:


> Pollastrin te veo muy entusiamado con la niña bonita......y no es para menos......lleva muchos aciertos seguidos.......pero espero que sea consciente de que tarde o tempano fallara......espero que no te obsesiones en ese momento y sepas poner el freno......sino veras asi a la niña bonita cuando te desplumen :


----------



## rosonero (6 Sep 2010)

Buenas noches, ¿habéis visto esta noticia? 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/175521-obama-propone-invertir-50-000-millones-en-infraestructuras.html

Peponiana, a priori, no?


----------



## atman (7 Sep 2010)

Eso que está haciendo Indra... me suena a un proyecto de una universidad americana con un programa que hacñia lo mismo, pero limitado por el momento a las noticias de aparecían en Yahoo! estoy muy cansado para buscar. así que ahí os dejo la pista y si alguien quiere que lo busque... ahorita me voy a dormir, que no estoy para mercadeos ni chismes de ningun tipozzz... zzz....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

Me tengo que autocitar con un enorme YALODECIAYO 

Poco han tardado en darme la razon en que Septiembre es un mes muy dado a "noticias inesperadas" aqui teneis la primera en la frente 

La UE contempla un abanico amplio de impuestos a la banca · ELPAÍS.com

Veremos que tal le sienta a los leones que los gobiernos les quieran tocar la cartera  ....... intuyo que les van a explicar quien manda aqui a los gobiernos :bla:

Cuando los politicos vuelven de vacaciones lo hacen con las pilas cargadas y un monton de ideas geniales asi que lo mas probable es que el desastre aceche en cualquier esquina .

Me temo que esta es la primera de una serie de noticias inesperadas que nos llevaran directamente a los 3000 toneluanicos 

Pollastrin..........sera conveniente que le cambies el nombre a tu artilugio y en vez de niña bonita le llames niña cortita :XX:

En este momento los futuros ibex y ws ligeramente bajistas..... si los e la prensa salmon menean esta noticia veremos rojo pasion 




zuloman dijo:


> si es posible.....hasta 11200 puedo aguantar......lo malo es que se vaya a los diecisietemiles ::
> 
> *En cualquier caso no pierdo la esperanza de que antes de los 11200 unas revelaciones economicas de zperro para salir de la crisis o una "noticia inesperada" de esas que usan los leoncios para ponerle el ojete como un bebedero de patos al personal me haga forrarme *
> 
> ...


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (7 Sep 2010)

Buenos días.

Mi apuesta a la apertura... 10.580. 

Ahí queda...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Mi apuesta a la apertura... 10.580.
> 
> Ahí queda...



te vas a quedar corto.....y no me refiero a tus posiciones 

Muy cerca del 10500......los leoncios estan muy cabreados y tienen que dar el puñetazo encima de la mesa, fijate tu que los gobiernos europeos han llegado a pensar que mandan 

ah, y cerramos por debajo de 10500 ampliamente.................... como se lie la cosa tanteamos los nuevemiles


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> te vas a quedar corto.....y no me refiero a tus posiciones
> 
> Muy cerca del 10500......los leoncios estan muy cabreados y tienen que dar el puñetazo encima de la mesa, fijate tu que los gobiernos europeos han llegado a pensar que mandan
> 
> ah, y cerramos por debajo de 10500 ampliamente.................... como se lie la cosa tanteamos los nuevemiles



Buenos días ^__^!

Brusca caída del Euro en pocos minutos...

Aparte del plan de infraestructuras, ha salido en el economista, que van a eliminar los impuestos a maquinaria el próximo año... unos 200 mil millones. Desde luego están poniendo más carne en el asador.


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> te vas a quedar corto.....y no me refiero a tus posiciones
> 
> Muy cerca del 10500......los leoncios estan muy cabreados y tienen que dar el puñetazo encima de la mesa, fijate tu que los gobiernos europeos han llegado a pensar que mandan
> 
> ah, y cerramos por debajo de 10500 ampliamente.................... como se lie la cosa tanteamos los nuevemiles



Qué va, no creo que se quede tan corto. Si te fijas hace ya un rato que los futuros del Ibex andan rondando esa zona, y no tendría por qué moverse mucho de ahí.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Sep 2010)

no creeis que los americanos despues de unas pequeñas vacaciones vendrán con ganas de comprar?????????????


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Sep 2010)

se han puesto en verde los futuros del ibex?
edito: error de apreciación, me estaré volviendo daltonico


----------



## debianita (7 Sep 2010)

De Cárpatos:

El jueves se reune el Comité para posibles cambios en el Ibex. Algunos operadores especulan con posible entrada de Amadeus y salida de Sacyr. Igualmente si hubiera un segundo se especula con que podría tener posibilidades de entrada Zardoya y de salida Banesto.

BA socio de Iberia está interesada en negociar con la australiana Qantas una posible fusión

Barclays baja a Telefonica de sobreponderar a neutral

Gala Capital según Expansión está estudiando sacar a bolsa Jimmy Choo, fabircante de zapatos de lujo


Estoy por meterle un cargador corto (como era de esperar  ) a la ladrillera :XX:


----------



## mc_toni (7 Sep 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Mi apuesta a la apertura... 10.580.
> 
> Ahí queda...



apertura en 10.587 puntos.


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2010)

Bueno, a ver si puedo saltar al ruedo ya. Siempre con las prisas de última hora, acabo de terminar algunas modificaciones en el código... así que ni siquiera tengo datos para hoy aún.


----------



## Abner (7 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ah... pero es que un equipo como éste conlleva cierta planificación... no crea que no he hecho mis deberes :
> 
> Seguramente las GTX480 estarán más fresquitas si las espaciamos bien, en algo como esto:
> 
> ...



Los de Iberdrola van a estar encantados con usted. 

Yo además le metería un aire acondicionado en la boca de refrigeración de las tarjetas. ¡Cuatro! na menos. Pero por cierto, ¿no le ha dado suficiente con la configuración SLI que tiene ahora para programar con OpenCL? ¿Consiguió hacer funcionar sus algoritmos en GPU?


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Sep 2010)

por qué europa sube y los unicos que bajamos somos nosotros, ademas de porque vamos a nuestra bola.............
edito: corrijo de nuevo................... lo mio es hablar......
ESTO SE DESPEÑAAAAAA.......


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (7 Sep 2010)

MC_Toni, en VC me sale la apertura en 10597, así que he fallado por algo más... 

Lángaro, en prensa americana han publicado que con los bancos europeos puede que los stress test no hayan sido suficientemente rigurosos con la deuda soberana. Dado el peso bancario de nuestro índice y lo que nos quieren los anglosajones, por ahí puede venir la excusa.

La realidad, corregimos el desparrame de subida de la semana pasada y alguna excusa hay que poner...


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2010)

A los buenos días!

Hoy es víspera de luna nueva por si nadie se había dado cuenta


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2010)

Hoy el tema parece estar ligeramente distorsionado por el festivo de EEUU ayer, pero tenemos este canal preliminar : [10,510 - 10,624 ]

Perder claramente el suelo de este canal nos llevaría *bastante* abajo para el siguiente suelo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoy el tema parece estar ligeramente distorsionado por el festivo de EEUU ayer, pero tenemos este canal preliminar : [10,510 - 10,624 ]
> 
> Perder claramente el suelo de este canal nos llevaría *bastante* abajo para el siguiente suelo.



Pues yo veo minimos en los futuros de 10485 y en el contado tambien acabamos de perder el 10510  .

Si perdemos el 10500 con claridad la niña cortita va a tener trabajo hoy dando canal tras canal cada vez mas abajo


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues yo veo minimos en los futuros de 10485 y en el contado tambien acabamos de perder el 10510  .
> 
> Si perdemos el 10500 con claridad la niña cortita va a tener trabajo hoy dando canal tras canal cada vez mas abajo




Zulo, el asunto está en la frase "_perder claramente el suelo_". Perder claramente un suelo no es una perforación puntual y breve de 20 pips como la de 10,485 (máxime cuando tiene por medio el 10K5, nivel psicológico donde los haya).

Tú empieza a preocuparte cuando veas que nos vamos a los 10,450 de forma "clara"... entonces sí que vamos a tener que empezar a tirar suelos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zulo, el asunto está en la frase "_perder claramente el suelo_". Perder claramente un suelo no es una perforación puntual y breve de 20 pips como la de 10,485 (máxime cuando tiene por medio el 10K5, nivel psicológico donde los haya).
> 
> *Tú empieza a preocuparte cuando veas que nos vamos a los 10,450 de forma "clara"... *entonces sí que vamos a tener que empezar a tirar suelos



¿ preocuparme???  


No sere yo quien me preocupe si tiramos suelos 


¿alguien con huevos para meter largos ahora en resistencias ? ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Sep 2010)

yo me meti ayer largo en ibla..........ahora no sé si salirme y cambiarlo por cortos o mantenerla un poco mas.......


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ preocuparme???
> 
> 
> No sere yo quien me preocupe si tiramos suelos
> ...




Entrar ahora es arriesgado... el problema es que estamos justo "en medio de la verja". Si aguanta el suelo, tenemos un canal relativamente tranquilo en 10,510 - 10,615 ahora mismo.

Si el suelo cede, el asunto se pone feo. El canal inferior se está configurando como 10,250 - 10,500, y esa es la más optimista de las proyecciones, que las tengo hasta en 10,130 como suelo...

Edit: proyección del último apeadero en 10,463.7. Desde ahí no hay más proyecciones hasta 10,250....


----------



## debianita (7 Sep 2010)

Ya huelo la sangre :baba:

Los 'hedge funds' se valen de los futuros para ponerse bajistas y esquivar a la CNMV - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Interesado (7 Sep 2010)

Parece que estamos repitiendo la jugada de los últimos 3 máximos que hemos hecho.

Rotura en falso de la MM200, que está algo por debajo de la directriz bajista, y giro... demasiado obvio.

Por otro lado, con el tema del vencimiento, se supone que ahora estamos justo dónde les interesa, pero como han adelantado trabajo, igual ahora nos arrean un viajecito prevencimiento para que no nos aburramos... ienso:

Ya tenemos rotura clara de los 10500... ¿empezamos a echar gasolina al fuego?


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Sep 2010)

alguien sabe poque iberia sube hoy tanto???????


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Ya huelo la sangre :baba:
> 
> Los 'hedge funds' se valen de los futuros para ponerse bajistas y esquivar a la CNMV - Cotizalia.com



Estos de Cotizalia parece que acaben de descubrir un planeta remoto habitado con eso de los de futuros ¡que linces!


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (7 Sep 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sabe poque iberia sube hoy tanto???????



Suele ser buena idea en estos casos meterse en Google, poner Iberia, y darle a buscar en el apartado "noticias"...

Pero la respuesta correcta es... porque hay más compradores que vendedores, que aunque sea evidente, a veces se olvida.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Sep 2010)

estas de un jocoso.....jejejejeje me referiá a si es posible por el interes que tiene BA en comprar o asociarse con otra linea aerea. De todas formas creo que saldré pronto, he puesto un stop profit muy ajustado......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sabe poque iberia sube hoy tanto???????



Hablan de fusionarse con una aereolinea mas  de AUSTRALIA CREO. De todas formas si la cosa se pone fea no van a mirar a nadie en concreto, habra guano para todos a granel.

Pollastre ya veo que la niña bonita va vomitando minimos nuevos, me gusta, me gusta esa niña


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hablan de fusionarse con una aereolinea mas  de AUSTRALIA CREO. De todas formas si la cosa se pone fea no van a mirar a nadie en concreto, habra guano para todos a granel.
> 
> Pollastre ya veo que la niña bonita va vomitando minimos nuevos, me gusta, me gusta esa niña




El 10,463 parece durillo de roer... más que nada porque debajo hay un hostión cadavérico de 200 puntazos, de esos que a Ud. le gustan 

Empero, no se confíe... la sesión de hoy está siendo bastante rara. Nivelungo está escupiendo niveles bastante "raritos", y ya le digo que seguimos "on the verge" ahora mismo... un traspiés y... vente p'abajo pepe...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Sep 2010)

El volumen es bajo, ¿no?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> El 10,463 parece durillo de roer... más que nada *porque debajo hay un hostión cadavérico de 200 puntazos, de esos que a Ud. le gustan *
> 
> Empero, no se confíe... la sesión de hoy está siendo bastante rara. Nivelungo está escupiendo niveles bastante "raritos", y ya le digo que seguimos "on the verge" ahora mismo... un traspiés y... vente p'abajo pepe...



no, no, no señor Pollastrin, le falta a usted un cero :no: , me gustan de 2000


----------



## debianita (7 Sep 2010)

Esto marcha :baba: Aunque no espero mega caidas (de momento 8: ) habia que corregir las últimas subidas. Si continuaba subiendo se iba a poner fea la cosa para los cortistas


----------



## kaxkamel (7 Sep 2010)

enésimo off-topic de apuestas reta

ya no está disponible la apuesta de donde acabará el ibex 35 el año.

pero sí se puede apostar dónde acabará SEPTIEMBRE.

y bien?

a mojarse tocan.
prometo pagar caña al que acierte


----------



## debianita (7 Sep 2010)

17000 8:








kaxkamel dijo:


> enésimo off-topic de apuestas reta
> 
> ya no está disponible la apuesta de donde acabará el ibex 35 el año.
> 
> ...


----------



## tarrito (7 Sep 2010)

Bruselas revisará las cuentas de cada país antes de su aprobación a partir de 2011 - 7/09/10 - 2426191 - elEconomista.es

aunque esto no nos afectará, porqueeee .... TODO el Mundo sabe que aquí los presupuestos son ajustados, austeros y se ciñen a la realidad y necesidades del ciudadano ... así que no problem!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

8800 :Baile: ...los 3000 seran en Octubre/Noviembre


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

Pollastre digale a la niña cortita que vaya escupiendo el siguiente nivel.....los 10463 tocados y hundidos...... si, si ya se que habla de los 10250 pero podemos ahorrar tiempo calculando el siguiente


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Sep 2010)

me voy a meter en San. Creo que hay demasiada caida.....


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre digale a la niña cortita que vaya escupiendo el siguiente nivel.....los 10463 tocados y hundidos...... si, si ya se que habla de los 10250 pero podemos ahorrar tiempo calculando el siguiente



Ya se ha vuelto a precipitar Ud... no se me ansie, no se me ansie....

Observe cómo se agarra el churribex al suelo del 10,463, cual Zuloman aferrándose a sus exiguas plusvies... ya le digo, perder ese suelo "de verdad" significaría mucho dolorrrr....


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Sep 2010)

¿os acordáis de las órdenes del forero destr0 (por cierto, hace mucho que no se pasa por aquí)? He visto unas cuantas de compra...

Así que, zuloman, cuidado con cantar victoria antes de tiempo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya se ha vuelto a precipitar Ud... no se me ansie, no se me ansie....
> 
> Observe cómo se agarra el churribex al suelo del 10,463, cual Zuloman aferrándose a sus exiguas plusvies... ya le digo, perder ese suelo "de verdad" significaría mucho dolorrrr....





pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿os acordáis de las órdenes del forero destr0 (por cierto, hace mucho que no se pasa por aquí)? He visto unas cuantas de compra...
> 
> Así que, zuloman, cuidado con cantar victoria antes de tiempo.



Tengo muy claro mi objetivo de salida :no: , cuando ws se acerque a los 10.000 points cerrare mis cortos en el ibex........me da la espina de que si baja rebotara en ese entorno,no, no es analisis tecnico sino olfato zulomanico.

Si ya he soportado 500 pipos en contra supongo que entendereis lo tranquilo que estoy "solo" con poco mas de 300


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Tengo muy claro mi objetivo de salida :no: , cuando ws se acerque a los 10.000 points cerrare mis cortos en el ibex........me da la espina de que si baja rebotara en ese entorno,no, no es analisis tecnico sino olfato zulomanico.
> 
> Si ya he soportado 500 pipos en contra supongo que entendereis lo tranquilo que estoy "solo" con poco mas de 300




Triple suelo en el entorno del 10,463... se pierda el nivel o no finalmente, tendrá Ud. que reconocer que efectivamente el suelo de marras se las trae... vamos, échele un piropo a la niña por proyectar ese nivel, que ya sabe que ella es muy cumplida con esas cosas


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Triple suelo en el entorno del 10,463... se pierda el nivel o no finalmente, tendrá Ud. que reconocer que efectivamente el suelo de marras se las trae... vamos, échele un piropo a la niña por proyectar ese nivel, que ya sabe que ella es muy cumplida con esas cosas



pero etooooo que eeeeee 

Sera el gato muerto o a la cuarta va la vencida 

Pero si es la niña de mis hojos xd , fue la que me libro la ultima vez de quedarme pillado bastante mas abajo, un besito en los morros a la niña .......... pero a ver si da una alegria y nos enseña un canalete mas abajo de una santa vez....no sea que venga el 7 º de caballeria a liarmela


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

que calladitos estais todos......intuyo que hay mucho largo con el alma en vilo


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Sep 2010)

mierda, no he conseguido comprar San, ahora esta alto.....
Bueno intentemos entrar en Urbas..........o tal vez en SEDA.


----------



## Malus (7 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que calladitos estais todos......intuyo que hay mucho largo con el alma en vilo



Para nada hoyga, yo aqui muy tranquilo. Deberia reconsiderar usted salirse de sus cortos y pillarlos mas arriba hoyga, que vienen subidones...::

O sino pruebe a invertir en cosas mas practicas...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3M-KzHpMPI


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2010)

Alguien sabe que cojones ha pasado con el crudo??? perdia dolar y medio y ahora casi plano.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2010)

Bueno a ver donde nos lleva la apertura usana. De momento recortando.


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Vamos que nos vamos....y el último que apague la luz


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Sep 2010)

a donde vamos???? crees que caeremos mucho mas o rebotamos?


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2010)




----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2010)

Quieren ir a por los 10500??


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2010)

Pues parece que fue falsa alarma, pero aun queda mucho partido por delante.

edito: nada iba bien encaminado, solo ha sido un movimiento de despiste.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que fue falsa alarma, pero aun queda mucho partido por delante.



No se si es de mi PC o es que ha habido un poco de paron??


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Sep 2010)

me podeis explicar lo siguiente:

tengo una orden puesta desde hace varias horas en Seda de Barcelona, es una orden pequeña, solo unos 1500 euros. Llevan negociados mas de 5 millones y medio de acciones al precio que he puesto de compra, pero mi operación no se ha ejecutado todavía..... Algún motivo? es culpa de mi plataforma? estan manipulando esta acción y comprando y vendiendo la misma persona ordenes "cerradas"( es decir yo me compro, yo me vendo)??????


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Sep 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me podeis explicar lo siguiente:
> 
> tengo una orden puesta desde hace varias horas en Seda de Barcelona, es una orden pequeña, solo unos 1500 euros. Llevan negociados mas de 5 millones y medio de acciones al precio que he puesto de compra, pero mi operación no se ha ejecutado todavía..... Algún motivo? es culpa de mi plataforma? estan manipulando esta acción y comprando y vendiendo la misma persona ordenes "cerradas"( es decir yo me compro, yo me vendo)??????



Es un claro caso de intervención divina de tu ángel de la guarda para que no te metas en chicharritos. Hijo mío, reza diez padrenuestros y veinte avemarías y estarás libre de todo pecado.

P.D. ¿Quién ha quitado el tapón?


----------



## carvil (7 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes 

Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1089-90 resistencia 1099


Salu2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Para nada hoyga, yo aqui muy tranquilo. Deberia reconsiderar usted salirse de sus cortos y pillarlos mas arriba hoyga, que vienen subidones...::
> 
> O sino pruebe a invertir en cosas mas practicas...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3M-KzHpMPI



sin acritud eh


----------



## tarrito (7 Sep 2010)

humor sutil e inteligente ... y tal


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> humor sutil e inteligente ... y tal



pura y fina ironia inglesa hoyga  ..... casi tan delicada como el video de pajilleitor ese que posteo :XX:

Edito: me voy a echar una siestecita tardia..........gracias a un forero que le sento mal algo y me tuvo hora y media esperandolo


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2010)

Parece que tenemos una nueva edición del día de la marmota, aun en día de miniguano. Pero que buenos que son, que hacen prisioneros.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que tenemos una nueva edición del día de la marmota, *aun en día de miniguano*. Pero que buenos que son, que hacen prisioneros.



Dele tiempo doctor y quizas tenga que quitar el mini 

EDITO: Si perdemos el 10400 con cierta claridad y volumen igual empiezan las maquinitas a vender como locas


----------



## debianita (7 Sep 2010)

Empieza la sesión de maquillaje .... Espero que los usanos se despeñen bien y mañana tengamos más sangre :baba:


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2010)

Hola...

Al final empujoncito y no fue para tanto el escarnio... para que me haria ilusiones si siempre es lo mismo :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Mulder (7 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Se han pasado todo el día vendiendo, aunque lo de todo el día es un decir, porque han cruzado un par de operaciones a las 9 y 10 casi en punto y no han vuelto al ruedo hasta las 17, con un par de operaciones más, ambas de compra.

En subasta han hecho dos movimientos, uno bajista con volumen bajo y uno comprador con volumen muy alto, el más alto de todo el día para más inri.

No parece que teman una caída del mercado en este momento, las bolsas llevan bastante tiempo en una dinámica muy apática y sin dirección definida, los leoncios ni meten ni sacan dinero y así estamos, un día caemos y al otro nos recuperamos, y vuelta a caer, y....así ad nauseam.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2010)

Seguimos con la marmota madre mia, por cierto el crudo en verde y el euro perdiendo bastante... en fin.


----------



## debianita (7 Sep 2010)

Las carga el diablo :rolleye:

Al menos siete muertos por la explosión de una refinería de Pemex en México - 7/09/10 - 2427886 - EcoDiario.es

Algo huele a chamusquina, o bién se ha puesto de moda en los massmedia noticiar cualquier chispazo


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Las carga el diablo :rolleye:
> 
> Al menos siete muertos por la explosión de una refinería de Pemex en México - 7/09/10 - 2427886 - EcoDiario.es
> 
> Algo huele a chamusquina, o bién se ha puesto de moda en los massmedia noticiar cualquier chispazo



Me acabas de esclarecer las dudas que tenia. Y si algo huele raro no se...


----------



## debianita (7 Sep 2010)

Comentario del foro del Economista ...

<b>Soy GEKKO el Magnífico:

- Acabo de recibir un soplo en mi despacho:

El gobierno español pretende rectificar el RD sobre el recorte de las energías renovables en el próximo consejo de ministro.

Gamesa podría firmar un macro-proyecto en Dubai en los próximos 20 días.

Yo he comprado 100.000 acciones de GAMESA.

Soy GEKKO el MAGNÍFICO </b>

:ouch: Habrá gente que pique y tal ... comprar una acción (chicharro) en caida libre ... supongo que será un becario que llena de mierda la red para el proyecto SONAR :XX:

Guardar el post, por los owneds y tal ... 8:

EDIT: Buscando más owneds ... el esepe tiene una pinta de irse por el barranco ... Lástima que no tengo cargadores :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (7 Sep 2010)

Viva el crudo, vaya repunte hamijos. Vamos a tener que poner el culo en la gasolinera como siga asi. Ya tendemos el brent casi a 78 pavos subiendo un 1,16% (0,89 dolares). 

Como diria <<47>>, comprad coches pepitorros yuribajistasss!!!

jajaaj.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

el horo subiendo.....el leuro bajando.........ws titubeando......


.... si no cambian mucho las cosas de aqui al cierre.....mañana mas y mejor 

¿ que te dice la niña pollastrin ?? 

EDITO: una pregunta a la foreria : esta zapaterizacion de Obama tirando de chequera a tope teniendo una deuda de panico ¿ como pensais que lo interpretaran los mercados ?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

Otra "noticia inesperada" para mañana 

Los bancos alemanes necesitan una recapitalización de 105.000 millones - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Claca (7 Sep 2010)

El guanazo interesante viene del lado de las divisas. El euro vuelve a situarse debajo de la línea de la muerte. También el oro registra un comportamiento digno de mención.

A ver mañana si frenan la caida, porque estoy convencido que la próxima visita a los soportes será será la última.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> El guanazo interesante viene del lado de las divisas. El euro vuelve a situarse debajo de la línea de la muerte. También el oro registra un comportamiento digno de mención.
> 
> A ver mañana si frenan la caida, porque estoy convencido que la próxima visita a los soportes será será la última.



que empeño en joderme las plusvis de mis cortos con tan nefastos deseos  ¿ vas largo Claca? ienso:


----------



## pollastre (7 Sep 2010)

> *Soy GEKKO el Magnífico:*
> - Acabo de recibir un soplo en mi despacho:
> 
> El gobierno español pretende rectificar el RD sobre el recorte de las energías renovables en el próximo consejo de ministro.
> ...




Fascinante.
Un soneto me manda hacer Violante.

Soy Pollastre, el que el rabo usa como lastre.

Mañana bajaremos 500 puntos,
y eso todos lo veremos juntos,

mas, ¡ay!, magrada, magrada,
en mala hora dije nada,
pues la desgracia ya barrunto,
y con mi cuenta en rojo, yo pregunto,

¿por qué me acecha este desastre?
¡A mí!, que no frecuento las malas artes,

y me sisan 500 pipos, ¡qué pasada!
Ni que el leoncio tuviera derecho de pernada.

De seguir así, la ruina tengo garantizada,
antes de que acabe la jornada.

Soy Pollastre, el que el rabo usa como lastre.


----------



## Claca (7 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que empeño en joderme las plusvis de mis cortos con tan nefastos deseos  ¿ vas largo Claca? ienso:



El viernes cerré la posi, lo dije por aqui. No tengo ninguna intención de joderte la operación, créeme, pero mi principal escenario sigue siendo alcista y todavía nada me ha hecho pensar lo contrario, aunque tampoco me obsesiona la idea y si veo indicios de que el chiringuito se viene abajo no tendré la más mínima duda en cambiar de parecer.

Hace una semana estábamos en los 9.800 del IBEX y los 1.040 del SP500; hoy cerramos en 10.480 y 1.090 respectivamente. Los objetivos alcistas que planteaba se encontraban ya a tiro de piedra, es lógico que recortemos un poco. 

PD: Pollastre, qué genio


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Fascinante.
> Un soneto me manda hacer Violante.
> 
> Soy Pollastre, el que el rabo usa como lastre.
> ...




jajjajajjaa :XX: me parto contigo pollastrin , ademas de inventor de artilugios, experto trader,humorista.... haces poesia......una caja de sorpresas.......como uses el lastre como utilizas el pico tu señora tiene que estar encantada 



Claca dijo:


> *El viernes cerré la posi*, lo dije por aqui. No tengo ninguna intención de joderte la operación, créeme, pero mi principal escenario sigue siendo alcista y todavía nada me ha hecho pensar lo contrario, aunque tampoco me obsesiona la idea y si veo indicios de que el chiringuito se viene abajo no tendré la más mínima duda en cambiar de parecer.
> 
> Hace una semana estábamos en los 9.800 del IBEX y los 1.040 del SP500; hoy cerramos en 10.480 y 1.090 respectivamente. Los objetivos alcistas que planteaba se encontraban ya a tiro de piedra, es lógico que recortemos un poco.
> 
> PD: Pollastre, qué genio



te felicito claca :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Sep 2010)

A los buenos dias . Parece que como decia ayer hoy tenemos la segunda parte de la pelicula "El guano que te crio" 

Me voy a arriesgar a deciros lo que me dice mi bolita de cristal que pasara en breve :

Si os fijais en ws ya van 2 veces que nos vamos muy cerca de los 10.000 y milagrosamente rebota cuan muelle contraido por fuerza misteriosa.

Segun me dice mi bolita de cristal lo mas probable es que no haya dos sin tres y ws vaya a visitar el entorno de los 10.000 una vez mas.

Traducido al ibex depende de la caña que nos quieran dar, pero hablariamos de entre 9800 y 10.000 ( yo diria que una visita muy cerca del 9900 es lo mas probable )........en cualquier caso el ibex solo lo miro en este contexto para saber como va mi cuenta ya que lo determinante seran los 10.000 de ws.


Una vez llegados a ese punto, los 10.000 de ws diria que hay la orden de no dejarlo caer, al menos hasta ahora.........y supongo que al menos falta una vez mas la misma jugada de tocar y rebotar.


Por lo tanto mi estrategia sera ceñir los stop en cuanto esos 10.000 esten a tiro de piedra ( la ultima vez creo que reboto exactamente en 10009 ) pero sin cerrar posiciones directamente por si les da por cambiar de estrategia y lo dejan caer por la barranquilla.......si perdiera esos 10.000 con cierta claridad me quedaria corto ad infinitum ( quizas los 3000 toneluanicos ienso:  ).

Si por el contrario rebota en ese entorno me saltaran los stops y abrire largos con mucho miedo para intentar pillar el tercer rebote.

Es la primera vez que me la juego a pronosticar el futuro, asi que en caso de que se produzca el probable owned esperoque o seais muy duros conmigo  y por supuesto que nadie me envie a su primo el boxeador a charlar sobre mis teorias


----------



## debianita (8 Sep 2010)

Guanos días,

el nikkei se deja más de un 2%, la agenda económica:

08:00 Alemania Balanza Comercial 
08:00 Alemania Balanza por Cuenta Corriente 
08:45 Francia Balanza Comercial 
09:00 España Índice de Producción Industrial 
10:30 R. Unido Índice de Producción Industrial 
12:00 Alemania Índice de Producción Industrial 
13:00 EE.UU. Ejecución de Hipotecas de MBA 
20:00 EE.UU. Libro Beige de la Fed 
21:00 EE.UU. Crédito para el Consumo de la Fed 
00:50 Japón Balanza por Cuenta Corriente 
01:50 Japón Oferta Monetaria M2 y M3 

Pues eso, guanos días foreria


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

Buenos días,

[SANDWICH] Forecast for 2010/09/08 => GHOST IN THE GAP from last CLOSE = 10479.1, target price ==> [10455.32]


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> [SANDWICH] Forecast for 2010/09/08 => GHOST IN THE GAP from last CLOSE = 10479.1, target price ==> [10455.32]



pollastrin ¿ no es un gap muy pequeñin el que indicas ? en este momento veo - 63 pips lo que nos daria un entorno de 10410-10420 si no varia mucho de aqui a la apertura.

pero sobre todo........que te dice la niña bonita sobre los canales ? ya nos deja ver esos diezmiles pelados o sigue anclada en los 10250 ?

ah, y no olvides leer mi post sobre lo que me dice mi bolita de cristal a ver si ademas de mi imaginacion alguma maquinita me apoya 

EDITO: Mientras escribia veo que ya son -94 pips.....me he quedado corto en todos los sentidos


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pollastrin ¿ no es un gap muy pequeñin el que indicas ? en este momento veo - 63 pips lo que nos daria un entorno de 10410-10420 si no varia mucho de aqui a la apertura.
> 
> pero sobre todo........que te dice la niña bonita sobre los canales ? ya nos deja ver esos diezmiles pelados o sigue anclada en los 10250 ?
> 
> ...




Sí, los futuros acaban de pegar un salto de -20 pips hace cosa de un minuto o así...
Desde luego es pequeño el gap que marca (un -0,23% respecto a cierre de ayer) pero esto sigue en sus 13 apuntando a 10,450, ya lo marcaba ayer antes de que cerrase WS y no ha variado mucho.

Ya sabes, lo de siempre... el módulo del gap de apertura es orientativo, depende de demasiadas variables. En todo caso cuanto más se acerca la hora de apertura más fácil es saber dónde abrirá, claro, pero eso no te vale para nada xD

Los canales, espera un momento que vea...


----------



## Interesado (8 Sep 2010)

Guanos días,

Atención al "bebé abandonado" alcista que se marcó ayer el VIX, porque presagia subidas vertiginosas.... de la volatilidad.


----------



## Claca (8 Sep 2010)

Buenos días

El Euro rebota esta mañana tras el tortazo de ayer. Esta sesión debería servir para estabilizar la situación.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí, los futuros acaban de pegar un salto de -20 pips hace cosa de un minuto o así...
> Desde luego es pequeño el gap que marca (un -0,23% respecto a cierre de ayer) pero esto sigue en sus 13 apuntando a 10,450, ya lo marcaba ayer antes de que cerrase WS y no ha variado mucho.
> 
> Ya sabes, lo de siempre... el módulo del gap de apertura es orientativo, depende de demasiadas variables. En todo caso cuanto más se acerca la hora de apertura más fácil es *saber dónde abrirá, claro, pero eso no te vale para nada *xD
> ...



En mi caso hoy no me vale de mucho la verdad.......pero para quien esta en dudas de si cerrar cortos por que tiene plusvis frescas de ayer a ultima hora creo que si......no es lo mismo cerrar el chiringuito con + 30 pipos que con + 90 en un minuto de curro 

No olvides comentar lo que dice mi bolita de cristal eh, que ella tambien tiene sentimientos como tu niña


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

de momento se están configurando dos canales preliminares para la sesión de hoy:

El actual:

[ 10,369.5 - 10,577.4 ]

El superior:

[ 10,584 .6 - 10,757.9 ]

Luego sabremos el inferior y las correcciones finales sobre estos dos.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (8 Sep 2010)

Mi apuesta del día... 10.420.

Veremos como anda hoy la bola de cristal.

Suerte a todos...


----------



## Claca (8 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Guanos días,
> 
> Atención al "bebé abandonado" alcista que se marcó ayer el VIX, porque presagia subidas vertiginosas.... de la volatilidad.



El VIX cerró sobre la MM200, podría ser perfectamente un pull. Además dejó un gap abierto y el VIX suele cerrarlos pronto. No creo que tarde muchas sesiones en cerrarlo.


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No olvides comentar lo que dice mi bolita de cristal eh, que ella tambien tiene sentimientos como tu niña




Zuloide, en mi opinión los 10K son un viaje demasiado grande para hacerlos en la sesión de hoy. Estamos hablando de un -4%, _demasiê per le body_, si me preguntas.

Además, estamos ya encarando la semana de vencimientos, y algo habrá que vestir el muñeco, aunque sea sólo un poco.

Por otra parte, los canales preliminares muestran sesión en positivo para hoy, ya que vamos a abrir muy cerca del suelo inferior (10,369). Si los canales terminan confirmándose tras la apertura, entonces el margen de guano es estrecho, sólo habría sitio para subidas.

En definitiva, creo que te ha vuelto a dar un ataque de wishfulthinkismo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zuloide, en mi opinión *los 10K son un viaje demasiado grande para hacerlos en la sesión de hoy*. Estamos hablando de un -4%, _demasiê per le body_, si me preguntas.
> 
> Además, estamos ya encarando la semana de vencimientos, y algo habrá que vestir el muñeco, aunque sea sólo un poco.
> 
> ...



No he dicho hoy :no: :no: :no: recuerda que yo ya no intradio......digo que vamos camino a........lo que podria tardar bastantes dias o hacerse hoy mismo ( no lo creo aunque me encantaria  ) .

¿ un rebote para hoy ? espero que no, si pasara la niña bonita seria la niña repelente a mis hojos


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ un rebote para hoy ? espero que no, si pasara la niña bonita seria la niña repelente a mis hojos



Bueno, siempre queda la opción de perforar claramente el suelo en 10,369 , eso nos pondría de morros en el canal inferior, cuyo nuevo suelo se acerca ya a tus deseados 10K.

En un cuartillo de hora te puedo confirmar el rango de este posible canal inferior...


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (8 Sep 2010)

Cuidado hoy con los índices...

SP, Eurostoxx y Dax dibujan figuras de vuelta. | Opciones y Futuros

He dejado unos videos bastante recomendables sobre Lehman y el famoso REPO 105, por si a alguien le interesa sacar de su balance 50.000 millones en porquería...


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2010)

A los buenos días!

Pues yo solo veo aburrimiento y dejadez, ni figuras de vuelta ni pepinillos en vinagre, esto está más aburrido y correoso que un documental sobre tortugas...

edito: ojo que los leoncios del Ibex han empezado el día soltando con fuerza....parece que se acaba el aburrimiento


----------



## spheratu (8 Sep 2010)

Están esperando un detonante que nos mande p'arriba o p'abajo con energía. Que alguien llame a primer ministro griego,a ver si hacen el favor de hacer default de una vez y vemos guano por fín.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2010)

Buenos días forería... 

Al final parece que el AT funcionó... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-septiembre-2010-a-31.html#post3199488

Os dejo un artículo muy interesante de Steven Vincent...

http://www.safehaven.com/print/18074/apocalypse-not-yet

y una foto de su operativa:

http://api.ning.com/files/*fy*u0O7p...SltiH-uNTsrXrfclcbKl-JFSfwL-IOt/bbt090110.png

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Sep 2010)

El catacrack se aproxima... tengan cuidado... :S



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2010)

Este es mi canal para hoy, cuando "toque" la línea inferior (si es que la toca), será un buen momento para tomar posiciones...







Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Sep 2010)

Atracón de compras en 10430 en el ibex y en 1088 en el SP.

Parece que ahora mismo están soltando algunas.

Y buenos días.

ED: Lascosas, la operativa esa que has puesto no se la cree nadie, no te lo tomes a mal, ¿quién es ese tío, el que enseñó a tradear a Dios?

Eso no lo hace ni el que enseñó a tradear a pepón...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Sep 2010)

Polastriiiinnnnnnn y la niña bonita .......¿ no cuenta nada nuevo?


----------



## debianita (8 Sep 2010)

Zuloman, no se preocupe, sus cortos van a proporcionarle jugosas plusvis. Tenemos unos grandes aliados:

Salgado anuncia que los ayuntamientos que estén en mejor situación financiera podrán endeudarse en 2011 | Economía

Espere que se entere la Merkel y los marditos ejpeculadores ....


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zuloman, no se preocupe, sus cortos van a proporcionarle jugosas plusvis. Tenemos unos grandes aliados:
> 
> Salgado anuncia que los ayuntamientos que estén en mejor situación financiera podrán endeudarse en 2011 | Economía
> 
> Espere que se entere la Merkel y los marditos ejpeculadores ....



No hay facepalm que exprese esto, en fin, ojala que nos den pal pelo por capullos.


----------



## carvil (8 Sep 2010)

Buenos dias 


Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1086 resistencia 1099


En general el precio esta flotando esperando la entrada de volúmen.



Salu2


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2010)

WTF!!!!!!!! en un plis plas en verde. Que coño ha pasado??


----------



## Misterio (8 Sep 2010)

Subasta lamentable de Portugal pero como han conseguido pelas ya tenemos excusa..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ED: Lascosas, la operativa esa que has puesto no se la cree nadie, no te lo tomes a mal, ¿quién es ese tío, el que enseñó a tradear a Dios?
> 
> Eso no lo hace ni el que enseñó a tradear a pepón...



Pero si esa operativa es facilísima BL! Pones el gráfico, y en los picos pones short y en los valles pones long... )

Ahora en serio, le seguiré la pista y os iré informando...

Por cierto, no se como será el que enseñó a tradear a Pepón, pero Pepón no es precisamente el trader ideal... :no:

Saludos... (me acabo de poner corto en 10510, a ver si le saco unos pipos...)

Ed: Me salta el SL en 10520... a probar más arriba...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Sep 2010)

¿ quien ha soltado a pepon?? especulador financiero vuelve a tu cueva


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2010)

Vamos chavales!!!


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

> Pero si esa operativa es facilísima BL! Pones el gráfico, y en los picos pones short y en los valles pones long...



Totalmente, estaba pensando lo mismo :XX:


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Polastriiiinnnnnnn y la niña bonita .......¿ no cuenta nada nuevo?



Bue...qué mas quieres que diga... la pobre lleva desde antes de las 9:00 señalando el canal, que ahora va y se cumple estrictamente...

a ver, cuántas más pistas necesitas para operar, Zulo? Pinchamos el servidor del Ibex35 en la sede de BME para que te lleguen los movimientos antes que a nadie? :XX:


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2010)

Siyalodeciayo esta mañana, que esto está aburridísimo ahora mismo y no vale la pena complicarse....


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

[CH_UPDATE] Roof broken at [10,501], we're leaving our main channel behind.
[CH_UPDATE] New channel is [ 10,501 - 10,608]
[CH_UPDATE] Potential alternative roof detected at [10,584]
[CH_UPDATE] Channel shift complete.


venga zulo, ya sólo me queda postearte el source macho ... ahí tienes, la misma info que tengo yo en este momento.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bue...qué mas quieres que diga... la pobre lleva desde antes de las 9:00 señalando el canal, que ahora va y se cumple estrictamente...
> 
> a ver, cuántas más pistas necesitas para operar, Zulo? Pinchamos el servidor del Ibex35 en la sede de BME para que te lleguen los movimientos antes que a nadie? :XX:



pollastre no seas pillastre  te pregunte justo cuando tanteaba la parte baja del canal cuando parecia que lo podia romper y te callaste como una puta hasta que viste el reboton 

Confiesa que en ese momento te temblaba el ojete pillastre


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pollastre no seas pillastre  te pregunte justo cuando tanteaba la parte baja del canal cuando parecia que lo podia romper y te callaste como una puta hasta que viste el reboton
> 
> Confiesa que en ese momento te temblaba el ojete pillastre





Pero qué gayerolo eres  no sé cuántas veces he repetido ya que en el entorno del 10,43x se jugaba todo el partido... ayer hubo hasta cuádruple suelo en ese nivel, y hoy ha vuelto a ser importante. 

Lo que tú me pides es que justo en medio de dos canales te diga si vamos a entrar en el superior o en el inferior... vamos, de la bruja lola total


----------



## Interesado (8 Sep 2010)

Han comprado 200 contratos cuando hemos roto el 10500, así que supongo que van un poco en serio... 

Claro que con los 1100 del SP volveremos a ir para abajo y así hasta que pase el vencimiento... la verdad no me extraña que no haya volumen, esto es un coñazo.

Tendremos que ir a jugar a otro sitio.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2010)

Vuelvo a intentar cortos en 10540 SL 10560...

PD: Pollastre, hay alguna razón para que el programa que has diseñado tu mismo responda en inglés... :ienso:

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Sep 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Cuidado hoy con los índices...
> 
> SP, Eurostoxx y Dax dibujan figuras de vuelta. | Opciones y Futuros
> 
> He dejado unos videos bastante recomendables sobre Lehman y el famoso REPO 105, por si a alguien le interesa sacar de su balance 50.000 millones en porquería...



Post muy interesante de leer. Muy recomendable.


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vuelvo a intentar cortos en 10540 SL 10560...
> 
> PD: Pollastre, hay alguna razón para que el programa que has diseñado tu mismo responda en inglés... :ienso:
> 
> Saludos...



Sí... o bueno, realmente no  es la costumbre, una manía mía. Desde hace ya muchos años, más de los que puedo recordar, siempre programo en inglés.

Igualmente, por ejemplo... no soporto ver cosas como una instalación de Linux en castellano, me pone enfermo, me resulta de Paco Martinez Soria total, el ver los mensajes de consola en castellano. Sencillamente ... "it doesn't work". 

Toda la vida, desde que tengo uso de razón, la informática y la programación han estado asociadas al inglés. Los buenos libros, técnicos "de verdad", están y se compran en inglés. Un programa que tira líneas de log en castellano... no lo veo ::

Otro tanto para Windows, todos los equipos en mi casa tienen el inglés como idioma por defecto. Eventualmente mi señora se quejó a tal respecto (y eso que ella se maneja más o menos bien con el inglés), más que nada a la hora de manejar el HTPC con el que proyecto los bluray y la TDT en el salón, así que le abrí una cuenta con el idioma puesto en castellano, y listo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Sep 2010)

Javier, te importaría indicar donde andan los videos??. No consigo localizarlos...


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vuelvo a intentar cortos en 10540 SL 10560...



Me permito la licencia de sugerirte dos posibles SL : 10,584 y 10,608, en el canal actual son niveles con un cierto "_je ne se qua_" para la niña, tú ya me entiendes


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Sep 2010)

Lo de hoy no tiene nombre, me he puesto largo tres veces, he ganado las tres veces y en total sólo he sacado 25 puntos.

Melosplique...

Se han CANSADO de frenar al ibex antes del petardazo, ya me tenían aburrido, con el DAX subiendo 30 puntos y el ibex totalmente de-correlacionado con todo...

Al final he aguantado y me he salido en las primeras fases del petardazo.

P'a matarlos.

A eso de las 12:20, más o menos, he visto por primera vez un trade de 400 contratos, habrá que preguntarle a Mulder, pero debe ser casi como observar un Bosón de Higgs...

Subidón de Higgs.

A ver cómo funcionan esa neuronas, profundicen en los siguientes conceptos:

Bosón de Higgs
Singularidad ¿cuando sólo operas con un contrato?
Entrelazado ¿de índices?
Principio de indeterminación ¿de Mulder?
Efecto tunel
Dualidad onda-corpúsculo
Experimento de la doble rejilla
Demonio de Maxwell ¿demonio del Ibex?


----------



## tarrito (8 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que tú me pides es que justo en medio de dos canales te diga si vamos a entrar en el superior o en el inferior... vamos, de la bruja lola total



en su respuesta está la solución ... Marchando el Módulo "Brujita Dolores" 
 ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí... o bueno, realmente no  es la costumbre, una manía mía. Desde hace ya muchos años, más de los que puedo recordar, siempre programo en inglés.
> 
> 
> Toda la vida, desde que tengo uso de razón, la informática y la programación han estado asociadas al inglés. Los buenos libros, técnicos "de verdad", están y se compran en inglés. Un programa que tira líneas de log en castellano... no lo veo ::
> ...




si quieres buenos libros de programación y muy buenos vete tanto al Koreano como al ruso, no todo es inglés.... pero creo que sería un poco jodido entenderlos....


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (8 Sep 2010)

Créditopropulsado, aquí los tienes...

Un video interesante sobre la crisis: Lehman y el REPO 105. | Opciones y Futuros


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (8 Sep 2010)

Hay veces que, si uno se fija un poco, se les ve el plumero de lejos...

Ibex en intradía con gráfico de 20 ticks y OBV. | Opciones y Futuros

Esta mañana me extrañaba que en las caídas el OBV no cayera también, y mira al final como se les ha visto el plumero.

Lo malo, que es mi cumpleaños y el tirón me ha pillado con visitas en casa... :-(

Qué le vamos a hacer, la familia es lo primero


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Sep 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Javier, te importaría indicar donde andan los videos??. No consigo localizarlos...



Ya está. Que hoy estoy como el chocolate espeso.


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

> A eso de las 12:20, más o menos, he visto por primera vez un trade de 400 contratos, habrá que preguntarle a Mulder, pero debe ser casi como observar un Bosón de Higgs...



Siempre me he preguntado, por curiosidad, a partir de qué nivel de contratos uno puede impactar realmente en el precio del Ibex. Por supuesto que depende del volumen que haya ese día, spread bid/ask, etc. y tal, pero vamos, me refiero a una aproximación o media ponderada.

Dicho de otra forma, en un día "normal", cuántos contratos habría que comprar más o menos para subir 30 puntos el índice... 100? 400? 1000?

Sería interesante poder aclarar esto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Sep 2010)

al final me salio bien el comprar San ayer.... ahora no sé hasta donde aguantarlo....
sigo con la duda del porque no puedo comprar acciones de Seda, pongo la orden y no se ejecuta y el volumen es alto......


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (8 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado, por curiosidad, a partir de qué nivel de contratos uno puede impactar realmente en el precio del Ibex. Por supuesto que depende del volumen que haya ese día, spread bid/ask, etc. y tal, pero vamos, me refiero a una aproximación o media ponderada.
> 
> Dicho de otra forma, en un día "normal", cuántos contratos habría que comprar más o menos para subir 30 puntos el índice... 100? 400? 1000?
> 
> Sería interesante poder aclarar esto.



Yo he visto movimientos de más de cien puntos con menos de 100 contratos.

El Ibex es así, qué le vamos a hacer, lo manipulan como les da la gana.

Como curiosidad, en el Eurostoxx he visto cruzarse un paquete en la semana de vencimientos (hace tiempo) de más de 30.000 contratos sin pegar un bandazo el precio... Vamos, parecido a nuestro Ibex...


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (8 Sep 2010)

Ahora mismo, con unos 40 contratos lo moverías unos 10 puntos, así que echa cuentas...


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo de hoy no tiene nombre, me he puesto largo tres veces, he ganado las tres veces y en total sólo he sacado 25 puntos.
> 
> Melosplique...
> 
> ...



¡Pues hoyga! yo tenía previsto a las 12 de hoy ese movimiento en mi informe y por aquí hay algún testigo ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado, por curiosidad, a partir de qué nivel de contratos uno puede impactar realmente en el precio del Ibex. Por supuesto que depende del volumen que haya ese día, spread bid/ask, etc. y tal, pero vamos, me refiero a una aproximación o media ponderada.
> 
> Dicho de otra forma, en un día "normal", cuántos contratos habría que comprar más o menos para subir 30 puntos el índice... 100? 400? 1000?
> 
> Sería interesante poder aclarar esto.



Bueno, pues echa cuentas, las 10 posiciones que aparecen en Interdin son 10 puntos, barrer esas 10 posiciones supone comprar o vender unos 50 contratos si eliges bien el momento, supongo que si los sistemas detectan orden así, retiran bastantes posiciones antes de que se ejecuten...

Así que igual con 50 contratos lo mueves 20 puntos, no sé, es todo pura especulación (nunca mejor dicho).


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Pues hoyga! yo tenía previsto a las 12 de hoy ese movimiento en mi informe y por aquí hay algún testigo ::




Hoyga su testigo, ¿no comenzará por la letra "Z" y se dedica a postear fotos de osos enculadores en el foro, por un casual?


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Sep 2010)

Zapatero???????


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Zapatero???????



Casi... era Zuloman :rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado, por curiosidad, a partir de qué nivel de contratos uno puede impactar realmente en el precio del Ibex. Por supuesto que depende del volumen que haya ese día, spread bid/ask, etc. y tal, pero vamos, me refiero a una aproximación o media ponderada.
> 
> Dicho de otra forma, en un día "normal", cuántos contratos habría que comprar más o menos para subir 30 puntos el índice... 100? 400? 1000?
> 
> Sería interesante poder aclarar esto.



Mi sueño... que me toque la lotería, y poder comprar o vender 200 (ó 400, según cuanto me toque) contratos gordos del IBEX y moverlo a mi antojo... os pondría mis movimientos en la casa de campo y a forrarnos todos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Sep 2010)

cuanto seria un contrato gordo del ibex? lo digo porque conozco una persona que esta invirtiendo unos 2 millones de euros en bolsa, bueno realmente esta haciendo una SICAV (creo), esta persona podría mover el mercado? o se necesita mucho mas?


----------



## Claca (8 Sep 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Hay veces que, si uno se fija un poco, se les ve el plumero de lejos...
> 
> Ibex en intradía con gráfico de 20 ticks y OBV. | Opciones y Futuros
> 
> ...



¡Felicidades! Más te vale que no trates de interpretar la configuración de velas del pastel de cumpleaños, so pena de recibir esta expresión por parte de los presentes: ::


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¡Felicidades! Más te vale que no trates de interpretar la configuración de velas del pastel de cumpleaños, so pena de recibir esta expresión por parte de los presentes: ::



Pues en el indicador CCI de 14 periodos también se ha visto una divergencia bastante clara, incluso en un MACD normalito.


----------



## pyn (8 Sep 2010)

Máximo por ahora, 10.582....


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Sep 2010)

Vamos que nos vamos con pepon


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

Madre mía, cómo aguanta el 10,584 de los cojones....


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Sep 2010)

parece que apple puede despegarrrrr


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2010)

Por técnico en rango diario, tanto el SP como el Chulibex tienen el mismo aspecto. Están topándose con la directriz superior del canal bajista que lleva dibujando desde Abril de 2010.

Viene movimiento interesante.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Por técnico en rango diario, tanto el SP como el Chulibex tienen el mismo aspecto. Están topándose con la directriz superior del canal bajista que lleva dibujando desde Abril de 2010.
> 
> Viene movimiento interesante.



Bueno, de momento esta haciendo lo mismo que dias atras.

Las materias siguen a su bola direccion jupiter.

Me voy a dar un vuelton hoy que hace solecito, buenas tardes y buena suerte.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Sep 2010)

fuera de San +1.5%.... intentando entrar en urbas a 0.078........


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Sep 2010)

¿se os ha bloqueado interdin?
Solo los CFDs del IBEX, los futuros me van bien...

EDITO: ya funciona.


----------



## Asturiano (8 Sep 2010)

A mi me pasó algo parecido, ahora ya me va bien.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Sep 2010)

El Banco de Canadá sube los tipos de interés hasta el 1% - 8/09/10 - 2430460 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy el volumen ha sido alto porque las operaciones también lo ha sido, pero los leoncios siguen en la playa y vuelven cuando les parece. Hoy han empezado vendiendo en el primer minuto del día con un volumen altísimo (el más alto de todo el día), sin embargo luego lo han 'arreglado' comprando paquetes grandes cerca de las 12:30 y uno hacia las 16:40. Nada más por hoy.

En subasta han vendido dos paquetes de un volumen normal.

Parece que hoy esperaban que hubiera guano y les ha sorprendido la subida tan fuerte de las 12, pero al parecer han vuelto a perder la fe y vuelven a ponerse cortos al final del día, aunque sin mucha convicción, al menos se entiende que esperan gap a la baja para mañana.


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> [CH_UPDATE] Roof broken at [10,501], we're leaving our main channel behind.
> [CH_UPDATE] New channel is [ 10,501 - 10,608]
> [CH_UPDATE] Potential alternative roof detected at [*10,584*]
> [CH_UPDATE] Channel shift complete.




Maese Pollastre, esa niña está creciendo a pasos agigantados !!

Realmente me alegro por Ud. porque, a poco que termine los ajustes y las pruebas, tendrá en la mano una herramienta con un grado de confiabilidad bastante adecuado y estará en condiciones de subir un escalón en su operatoria.

Cuál es su estrategia de mediano plazo -asumiendo que la herramienta demuestre sus aptitudes-, subir en operaciones o subir en contratos ?

Sé de traders que, a medida que van ajustando su operatoria, se animan a subirse la cuota de pips diarios a los que aspiran llegar (con la misma cantidad de contratos), en tanto que otros prefieren subir volumen.

En su esquema cuál es la estrategia futura ?


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que hoy esperaban que hubiera guano y les ha sorprendido la subida tan fuerte de las 12, pero al parecer han vuelto a perder la fe y vuelven a ponerse cortos al final del día, aunque sin mucha convicción, al menos se entiende que esperan gap a la baja para mañana.



*Mulder:*

En tus apreciadísimos informes sobre el volumen y tendencia operado por los leoncios he advertido que siempre manejas el dato global pero nunca te he visto mencionar la operatoria de determinadas agencias.

Tengo un conocido que ha optado por pagar el acceso a Nivel II y le sigue la pista a dos o tres de las Agencias -que son las que marcan el paso en el Ibex-. Por sus resultados no le va mal.

Has pensado en rastrear las posiciones por Agencia o Broker ?

Algunas como Interdin son la suma de las operaciones de sus inversores pero otras responden a estrategias más centralizadas y son los que, al menos muchos días, terminan digitando el cotarro.

Por ejemplo... *quién* metió el paquete de 200 contratos que subió el Indice pasada las 12 hs ?

Leo tu interpretación de que los leoncios estaban más bien vendedores hasta que el movimiento de las 12 hs los 'sorprende' y, a partir de allí tienen que ajustar su operatoria al mismo. Si la Agencia o Broker que ha metido estos paquetes es la misma que lo hizo días atrás resulta que tenemos un "asesino" para seguirle la pista y, por mucho que se empeñen, una vez que sabes A QUIEN hay que estudiar, le terminas encontrando las pulgas.


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2010)

Nico dijo:


> *Mulder:*
> 
> En tus apreciadísimos informes sobre el volumen y tendencia operado por los leoncios he advertido que siempre manejas el dato global pero nunca te he visto mencionar la operatoria de determinadas agencias.
> 
> ...



Si eso está todo muy bien, pero no puedo hacerlo, no poseo esa información ni estoy muy dispuesto a pagarla (al menos de momento). La saco de mis propios datos intradía con un programa que me hice hace mucho tiempo y que hace poco renové para hacer los cálculos de una forma mucho más rápida.

Lo que ves es lo máximo que puedo sacar de momento con el tinglado que tengo aquí montado, tal vez más adelante pueda obtener más cosas o incluso se me ocurra como seguirles la pista a operaciones de tamaño mediano para poder afinar más el resultado.

De momento es lo que hay.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2010)

Sabeis algo del libro beige de la FED?? supuestamente daban la charleta a las 20:00 y de ahi en adelante se ha desinflado un poco el tinglado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Sep 2010)

que les acaba de pasar a los usanos ???

Han salido mal los datos de el librito de marras o el Obama ha soltado una zapaterada 

Vaya bajon en unos minutos se han dado en ws


----------



## Misterio (8 Sep 2010)

Fed report shows widespread signs growth easing | Reuters


----------



## debianita (8 Sep 2010)

Libro Beige: la Fed constata la desaceleración de la economía de EEUU - 8/09/10 - 2430954 - elEconomista.es

En hispanistaní, son unos cracks los secuaces del barbas, hasta mi perro ha llegado a esa conclusión. Tan mal están que imitan al gran estadista zapateril con sus planes ladrilleros.


----------



## debianita (8 Sep 2010)

Seguro que estan los hamijos de GS comprando papel para que el chiringuito no se vaya al guano


----------



## Mulder (8 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Seguro que estan los hamijos de GS comprando papel para que el chiringuito no se vaya al guano



La bolsa fueron 'sus' brotes verdes en 2009 y ahora la están aguantando como pueden porque saben que esa baza es importante y mientras tanto leoncios y gacelas se largan y le dicen adios a la bolsa en busca de otros mercados menos manipulados.

Es que ya da verdadero asquito esta situación de aguante por narices.


----------



## debianita (8 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La bolsa fueron 'sus' brotes verdes en 2009 y ahora la están aguantando como pueden porque saben que esa baza es importante y mientras tanto leoncios y gacelas se largan y le dicen adios a la bolsa en busca de otros mercados menos manipulados.
> 
> Es que ya da verdadero asquito esta situación de aguante por narices.




Lo decia Cárpatos hoy .... es un <b>ASCO</b> habrá que empezar a mirar alternativas, alguna propuesta? Forex?


----------



## rafaxl (8 Sep 2010)

Ya tenemos el tinglado donde antes mas o menos.

Puta mierda.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me permito la licencia de sugerirte dos posibles SL : 10,584 y 10,608, en el canal actual son niveles con un cierto "_je ne se qua_" para la niña, tú ya me entiendes



10584 vs 10586 final... :
10608 vs 10609 máximo intradía... 

Buscándole sentido al 10609, la MM200 en diario es 10610... Permítame decirle Sr. Pollastre es usted un crack! :Aplauso:

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Maese Pollastre, esa niña está creciendo a pasos agigantados !!
> 
> Realmente me alegro por Ud. porque, a poco que termine los ajustes y las pruebas, tendrá en la mano una herramienta con un grado de confiabilidad bastante adecuado y estará en condiciones de subir un escalón en su operatoria.
> 
> ...




Ese es un debate muy interesante, y a mí particularmente me gusta mucho discutirlo.

Yo siempre he defendido que el buen trader busca hacer _buenas _operaciones, no _muchas _operaciones. Por experiencia sabemos que la bolsa es traicionera, y los mejores sistemas que tú quieras tener, al final terminan cometiendo errores.

Recuerdo una charla con un conocido mío, pequeño inversor en un sentido más conservador (acciones a m/p y l/p). Yo por aquel entonces le comentaba que estaba pensando en diseñar un sistema orientado a "garantizar" un número de pips en intradiario, un número pequeño, pero siempre -a ser posible - positivo.

El se reía y tal, diciendo que - pongamos como ejemplo - 50 pips era una ridiculez. 
Mi respuesta siempre era la misma: tú *garantízame *los 50 pips diarios, que yo pongo los contratos 

En efecto, el truco estaba en la palabra "garantizar". Un tío capaz de garantizar 30 pips miserables diarios, con una inversión inicial - por ejemplo - de €10K, pasados no muchos meses estará moviendo dos o tres contratos. A la vuelta de un par de años, hará lo que le dé la real gana.

Por lo tanto, respondiendo a tu pregunta, podríamos usar lenguaje de Zuloman y decir que "la niña está orientada al pipo, no al euro" ::

En el sentido de que está diseñada para obtener - en la medida de lo posible - un número diario de pips N, no demasiado grande, pero constante.

Trabajar "a pipos", además, tiene otras ventajas. Permite incorporar clientes rápidamente, sobre la marcha, sin variar tu operativa. ¿Que viene un nuevo cliente con X euros? Pues subimos Y contratos las posiciones. Pero el número de operaciones y la naturaleza de las mismas sigue sin variar.

Esencialmente, tú trabajas lo mismo, haya 2 ó 200 clientes. Por eso orienté el sistema en esa dirección.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Sep 2010)

Un saludo a los amigos del Ibex, que os tengo muy dejados. Pronto de vuelta al redil...


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 10584 vs 10586 final... :
> 10608 vs 10609 máximo intradía...
> 
> Buscándole sentido al 10609, la MM200 en diario es 10610... Permítame decirle Sr. Pollastre es usted un crack! :Aplauso:
> ...




Precisamente quería yo preguntarle esta tarde, a ver qué me podía contar Ud. del 10,584... porque se marcaba como nivel relevante, pero no sabía si tenía algún tipo de "equivalencia" en AT.

Es lo que tienen los métodos numéricos, que a veces te exigen un "salto de fe"... te dice la maquinita "nos paramos aquí, en el 12345,67". Tú consultas tus gráficas, echas mano de tus viejos manuales de AT, despliegas 18 marcos temporales en todos tus monitores.... 

.... y no ves un carajo ni nada que parezca relevante en ese nivel... y entonces dices... pues... bueno... si tú lo dices, me lo creo y nos paramos aquí, que Dios reparta suerte xD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Sep 2010)

Hombre Pollastre yo si me *garantizas* 30 pips diarios....digamos con un aval bancario o con tu casa....... no tardo ni 24 horas en hacerte una transferencia ::

La verdad es que la niña me esta sorprendiendo de la excatitud matematica de sus calculos :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:..pero lo de garantizar son palabras demasiado .....digamos......¿vehementes? 



pollastre dijo:


> Ese es un debate muy interesante, y a mí particularmente me gusta mucho discutirlo.
> 
> Yo siempre he defendido que el buen trader busca hacer _buenas _operaciones, no _muchas _operaciones. Por experiencia sabemos que la bolsa es traicionera, y los mejores sistemas que tú quieras tener, al final terminan cometiendo errores.
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (8 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre Pollastre yo si me *garantizas* 30 pips diarios....digamos con un aval bancario o con tu casa....... no tardo ni 24 horas en hacerte una transferencia ::
> 
> La verdad es que la niña me esta sorprendiendo de la excatitud matematica de sus calculos :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:..pero lo de garantizar son palabras demasiado .....digamos......¿vehementes?



Claro que son demasiado vehementes, Zulo... eso era un ejemplo que yo le ponía a ese hombre para explicarle que, si eres capaz de mantener una regularidad, más o menos pipos apenas marcan una diferencia (y sí pueden dar muchos disgustos).

Lo que *no *significa que yo garantice X pipos diarios!! Yo tengo mis castañas y mis pérdidas algunos días, como todo el mundo... lo gracioso del asunto está en conseguir que a final de mes el balance neto salga positivo


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2010)

Buenos días conforeros,

[SANDWICH] Forecast for 2010/09/09 => GHOST IN THE GAP from last CLOSE = 10586.2, target price ==> [10545.24]


Los datos preliminares de canal ( 10,550 - 10,800 ) dicen que la sesión de hoy viene alcista... como siempre, hasta que no haya más datos tras el inicio de sesión hay que tomar esta indicación con mucha cautela.

saludos,


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días conforeros,
> 
> [SANDWICH] Forecast for 2010/09/09 => GHOST IN THE GAP from last CLOSE = 10586.2, target price ==> [10545.24]
> 
> ...



ya le estoy empezando a cojer mania a la niña eh  esta muy bien que acierte coño, pero a ver si un dia nos da una alegria a los cortos .............la tia no me deja ni disfrutar del gap a la baja 

PD: Doctor Mulder ¿ ya no haces actualizaciones a los analisis semanales? ¿o has dejado de enviarmelos por meterme contigo?


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ya le estoy empezando a cojer mania a la niña eh  esta muy bien que acierte coño, pero a ver si un dia nos da una alegria a los cortos .............la tia no me deja ni disfrutar del gap a la baja
> 
> PD: Doctor Mulder ¿ ya no haces actualizaciones a los analisis semanales? ¿o has dejado de enviarmelos por meterme contigo?



No pierda la esperanza... lo bueno de tener un suelo preliminar tan cercano a la apertura (10,550) es que si lo perforamos con claridad en los primeros compases del baile, el Ibex podría cambiarse al canal inferior para el resto de la sesión...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No pierda la esperanza... lo bueno de tener un suelo preliminar tan cercano a la apertura (10,550) es que si lo perforamos con claridad en los primeros compases del baile, el Ibex podría cambiarse al canal inferior para el resto de la sesión...



si no lo perforan me dan ganas de cerrar los cortos y ponerme largo ......para al final abrir cortos again........pero seguramente te joderia a la niña.......cada vez que hago caso a algo o a alguien comete el primer fallo garrafal y me hincho a :: :: a lo cual ya estoy acostumbrado.....lo peor es la cara de tonto que se me queda


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (9 Sep 2010)

En el sorteo de la bonoloto de hoy, la bola de cristal me dice que abriremos en los 10.550.
Cáculo hecho con el Eurostoxx en 2743, restar o sumar 3 puntos por cada punto del eurostoxx según se acerque la apertura...


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2010)

A los buenos días!



zuloman dijo:


> ya le estoy empezando a cojer mania a la niña eh  esta muy bien que acierte coño, pero a ver si un dia nos da una alegria a los cortos .............la tia no me deja ni disfrutar del gap a la baja
> 
> PD: Doctor Mulder ¿ ya no haces actualizaciones a los analisis semanales? ¿o has dejado de enviarmelos por meterme contigo?



La verdad es que no hay mucho que decir que no esté ya dicho, seguimos en un lateral insufrible, aunque las predicciones estadísticas ya comentadas se están cumpliendo a la chita callando y nadie parece darse cuenta


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> En el sorteo de la bonoloto de hoy, la bola de cristal me dice que abriremos en los 10.550.
> Cáculo hecho con el Eurostoxx en 2743, *restar o sumar 3 puntos por cada punto del eurostoxx según se acerque la apertura...*



¡¡Arrrghhhh... mis hojos, un sistema lineal !! 

Bromas aparte, he estado echando un vistazo al STOXX (es un índice que nunca uso, la verdad) y efectivamente, veo que replica el comportamiento del churribex como un calco (bueno, más bien es al revés, el Ibex replica al STOXX).

un saludo,


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (9 Sep 2010)

jejeje, esto no pasa muchas veces... apertura en... ¡10550!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> La verdad es que no hay mucho que decir que no esté ya dicho, seguimos en un lateral insufrible, aunque las predicciones estadísticas ya comentadas se están cumpliendo a la chita callando y nadie parece darse cuenta



ejem ejem.......no es por nada pero ayer tocaba bajar segun esas predicciones y subimos un 1 % :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

me conformo con ver los minimos predichos para la semana , eso significarian pluvis en mi cuenta .....pero la niña bonita se empeña en acertar mas que tus predicciones y joderme vivo  

ah, ¿sigues manteniendo el gran guanazo para octubre/noviembre ? lo espero como agua de Mayo .


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2010)

Esto es lo que se está configurando ahora mismo :

[ 10,495 - 10,715 ]


precaución, datos muy tempraneros aún !!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si no lo perforan me dan ganas de cerrar los cortos y ponerme largo ......para al final abrir cortos again........pero seguramente te joderia a la niña.......cada vez que hago caso a algo o a alguien comete el primer fallo garrafal y me hincho a :: :: a lo cual ya estoy acostumbrado.....lo peor es la cara de tonto que se me queda



pollastre podemos entender que se ha perforado ese canal claramente o la niña no dice nada : , a ver si voy a cerrar los cortos e hincharme a ::::::


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pollastre podemos entender que se ha perforado ese canal claramente o la niña no dice nada : , a ver si voy a cerrar los cortos e hincharme a ::::::



Mira mi anterior post, ahí te pongo donde estamos ahora mismo. Y ten cuidado, todo está aún muy en el aire. Si confirma suelo en el entorno del 10,495, puedes otorgar algo más de confianza al canal.


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ejem ejem.......no es por nada pero ayer tocaba bajar segun esas predicciones y subimos un 1 % :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> me conformo con ver los minimos predichos para la semana , eso significarian pluvis en mi cuenta .....pero la niña bonita se empeña en acertar mas que tus predicciones y joderme vivo
> 
> ah, ¿sigues manteniendo el gran guanazo para octubre/noviembre ? lo espero como agua de Mayo .



En el informe se dijo que ayer sería un día de más a menos, yo lo esperaba algo más bajista, efectivamente, pero así fue.

Aunque creo que lo de ayer fue una jugada estratégica de los leoncios para que las gacelas entren a por todas, ya sabes en que dirección.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2010)

Buenos días señores.

Veo que la niña sigue funcionando.

A ver que nos depara la sesión de hoy.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2010)

Base del canal 10.476


----------



## brasidas (9 Sep 2010)

Supongo que ya lo conoceis pero...
BIBLIOTECA MEGABOLSA


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2010)

Buenos días... 

Así acabamos el viernes:







Y así el miércoles:







5 toques a la línea como máximos diarios... no va más!

Saludos...

PD: El konkorde marca venta de manos fuertes en el S&P desde el día 19 de agosto ININTERRUMPIDAMENTE....
PD2: Yo he cerrado uno de los cortos... nos leemos más tarde, suerte a tod@s!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Así acabamos el viernes:
> 
> ...



No entiendo, piensas que no va mas y sin embargo ¿cierras cortos? : , explicate mejor xd .

Tenemos por un lado a la niña repelente diciendo que sube ( repelente por que no me conviene, obviamente) y a Mulder , a ti y a alguno mas ( yo no me cuento por eso del sentimiento contrario  ) diciendo que viene el guano.

como un pulpo en un garaje hoyga


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Sep 2010)

yo entiendo que ha tocado tres veces el techo y que tiene riesgo de que como lo vuelva o tocar y lo rompa..... esto se va para arriba, por lo tanto cierra un corto por el riesgo, y si es necesario lo abrirá mas tarde......


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo entiendo que ha tocado tres veces el techo y que tiene riesgo de que como lo vuelva o tocar y lo rompa..... esto se va para arriba, por lo tanto cierra un corto por el riesgo, y si es necesario lo abrirá mas tarde......



Cierto. Lo que LCASC dice, Zulo, es que en una de estas arremetidas, como perfore la directriz bajista de verdad, capaz es de largar 200 puntos para arriba. Por eso ha cerrado sus cortos...

Así que ya ves que en realidad lo que él dice es congruente con lo que dice la niña.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Sep 2010)

parece que me estais enseñando que ya hasta entiendo algunos graficos....
Muchas gracias a todos..............

edito: ahora podré comprar Urbas con un poco mas de criterio...........


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2010)

Aquí no mueve ficha nadie....espero que no sea así toda la mañana


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2010)

Momento bolso, aquí se juega la tendencia del día.


[CH_UPDATE] Potential channel detected [10,496.80 - 10,702.94]


Si confirma el suelo, canal habemus.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2010)

Lo han explicado bastante bien Zulo. En este mercado lo más importante (para mi) es ir poco apalancado. Ayer me pasé de mi nivel de apalancamiento, y hoy he cerrado la mitad de la posición para que no me pillase el toro. A partir de aquí, si sigue bajando mejor para mi otro 50% y si sube, abriré más cortos más arriba...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Momento bolso, aquí se juega la tendencia del día.
> [CH_UPDATE] Potential channel detected [10,496.80 - 10,702.94]
> Si confirma el suelo, canal habemus.



Su canal "pintado con AT" sr. Pollastre...







Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Momento bolso, aquí se juega la tendencia del día.
> 
> 
> [CH_UPDATE] Potential channel detected [10,496.80 - 10,702.94]
> ...



tienes un mp


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Sep 2010)

Parece que quiere seguir subiendo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Sep 2010)

joder con la niña :ouch:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2010)

Por cierto, en la gráfica que he puesto del S&P, hoy el máximo intradiario, no debería pasar el 1102 (aunque puede que hagan amagos alcistas). En estos momentos, los futuros sobre el S&P están en 1101,5... 

Saludos...

Edito: A puntito de cerrar el gap de apertura...
Edito2: Cerrado!


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2010)

Que bonito, prueban un suelo "gacelístico" y meten pasta. 70 puntos arriba del tirón, y a revisar niveles. Como en los viejos tiempos. Ahora 10620 el nivel a buscar


----------



## rafaxl (9 Sep 2010)

Vaya hoy se han adelantado en pegar el pepinazo por lo que veo. 

No me impresiona ya jejej.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Que bonito, prueban un suelo "gacelístico" y meten pasta. 70 puntos arriba del tirón, y a revisar niveles. Como en los viejos tiempos. Ahora 10620 el nivel a buscar



Et Voilà. 
Aún no estoy trabajando pero ya me han entregado un "peaso" portátil y acceso a una web con los datos adelantados de la jornada.
Tengo más información que antes y bastante más "material" para mover.


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2010)

Hasta luego, voy a trastear mi nuevo juguetito.


----------



## rafaxl (9 Sep 2010)

Ahi estamos peleando con el 620, a ver como acaba.


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hasta luego, voy a trastear mi nuevo juguetito.



Venga, habla con tu employer y consíguenos algo de hardware fashion a nosotros los pobres perros callejeros, truhán... ::


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2010)

Antes del techo proyectado en 10,702 tengo posible nivel intermedio en 10,648.90 .


pd: alcanzado 2X objetivo diario... cierro por hoy la tienda de ultramarinos, y ya hasta el lunes, que mañana estoy de viaje. Tened cuidado ahí fuera xD


----------



## Nico (9 Sep 2010)

Maese Pollastre... esa niña está soltera aún ?


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Maese Pollastre... esa niña está soltera aún ?



Aún es muy joven... ya quiere Ud. solicitar un matrimonio concertado, como en la India? ::::


----------



## Claca (9 Sep 2010)

Hoy se ha publicado la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado semanal y creo que todavía no se ha colgado:

Alcista 37.0% (27.9)
Neutral 20.5% (16.9)
Bajista 42.5% (55.2)

A pesar del rebote la mayoría de inversores siguen bajistas. Hay mucho miedo todavía, por lo que sería lógico seguir subiendo para disipar dudas y fomentar el optimismo necesario que nos llevaría a marcar un techo. Mientras el miedo esté a flor de piel, las caídas, con altra probabilidad, no serán sostenidas y, si lo fuesen, nos indicarían un suelo de medio plazo.

Mi opinión, hasta que el mercado no me haga cambiar de parecer, sigue siendo la misma: hasta octubre hay tiempo para ir consolidando las subidas y seducir a la gacelada hacia el lado alcista. Luego vendría el hachazo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Aún es muy joven... ya quiere Ud. solicitar un matrimonio concertado, como en la India? ::::



Pollastre vaya empresaurio y padre con poca vision....... lo primero que se habla en estos casos es de la dote ::


----------



## Taxidermista (9 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Aún es muy joven... ya quiere Ud. solicitar un matrimonio concertado, como en la India? ::::



En todo caso estaríamos hablando de poligamia inversa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2010)

Buenas... ya ando por aquí de nuevo...

Tengo una idea (que supongo que se le ha ocurrido al 99% de los participantes de Habéis visto el Ibex35?...). La digo por si ya se ha hecho y ha dado menos resultados que la bola de Zuloman o las cartas de Tonuel, y si no, la dejo por ahí a ver si BL con Excel :: o la niña de Pollastre, o la carraca de Mulder (me refiero al ordenador o) quieren implementarla...

Se trataría de tener una Base de Datos en diferentes escalas temporales, y asociarles todo tipo de variables que se le puedan poner, precio, volumen, valor de estocásticos, bollinger, etc... (cuantos más mejor) y buscar momentos de la historia del Ibex lo más parecidos posible y ver lo que hizo... 

Un ejemplo básico (solo una varialbe): estamos en grado 15' con el estocástico en 88, en 30' en 90, en 1h en 75, en 4h en 87 y en diaro en 68. Hacia donde irá el precio...? 

Saludos...

PD: Ya hemos cerrado el gap que nos dejamos el lunes en 10622...


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2010)

LCASC, puedes decirme algo del 10,648? la niña lo ha proyectado como techo intermedio antes del 10,705, y lo ha clavado... ahí lleva casi dos horas parado... pero no sé si corresponde a algún valor relevante en AT.





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas... ya ando por aquí de nuevo...
> 
> Tengo una idea (que supongo que se le ha ocurrido al 99% de los participantes de Habéis visto el Ibex35?...). La digo por si ya se ha hecho y ha dado menos resultados que la bola de Zuloman o las cartas de Tonuel, y si no, la dejo por ahí a ver si BL con Excel :: o la niña de Pollastre, o la carraca de Mulder (me refiero al ordenador o) quieren implementarla...
> 
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2010)

Claca, según la AAII (American Association of Individual Investors), estamos así a día de hoy:

-Bullish: 43,87% (veníamos del 30,87%)
-Neutral: 24,52%
-Bearish: 31,61% (veníamos del 41%)

Saludos...

PD: Pollastre el 10652 es el máximo semanal... y el 10640 es el fibo23,6% de la bajada de 10710 a 10410...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> LCASC, puedes decirme algo del 10,648? la niña lo ha proyectado como techo intermedio antes del 10,705, y lo ha clavado... ahí lleva casi dos horas parado... pero no sé si corresponde a algún valor relevante en AT.



Es el nivel en el que a Fran se le acaba la pasta...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2010)

Para los que siguen el Stoxx doble techo en 2770...

Saludos...


----------



## David Castro (9 Sep 2010)

es de esperar que mañana también abra la bolsa en verde?


----------



## Interesado (9 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Claca, según la AAII (American Association of Individual Investors), estamos así a día de hoy:
> 
> -Bullish: 43,87% (veníamos del 30,87%)
> -Neutral: 24,52%
> ...



Y este es el sentimiento de los "bloggers bolseros usanos":






Ticker Sense: September 7th Blogger Sentiment Poll


----------



## atutiplen (9 Sep 2010)

Interesado, con tu permiso votaré chorizo en las elecciones catalanas del 28 de noviembre


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> LCASC, puedes decirme algo del 10,648? la niña lo ha proyectado como techo intermedio antes del 10,705, y lo ha clavado... ahí lleva casi dos horas parado... pero no sé si corresponde a algún valor relevante en AT.



Si te sirve a las 9 de la manana, el 10648!!! me aparecio como nivel importante, desde donde se realizara el siguiente movimiento de entidad. Cuando lo diste me quede muy sorprendido


----------



## Interesado (9 Sep 2010)

atutiplen dijo:


> Interesado, con tu permiso votaré chorizo en las elecciones catalanas del 28 de noviembre



Es lo que se debe hacer.

Pero chorizo del de verdad:






Rechace imitaciones:






EDIT: Para que nadie piense mal, hago extensible lo dicho al PP y al resto de fuerzas "muy minoritarias", pero es que lo son tanto, que no he conseguido encontrar la foto de familia al completo.


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Si te sirve a las 9 de la manana, el 10648!!! me aparecio como nivel importante, desde donde se realizara el siguiente movimiento de entidad. Cuando lo diste me quede muy sorprendido



Me aparece como techo intermedio antes del techo absoluto del canal, que creo que me salía en 10,705 si mal no recuerdo. Y la verdad es que lo está respetando a rajatabla...


----------



## Claca (9 Sep 2010)

Hay que tener también en cuenta el sentimiento acumulado durante las últimas semanas o incluso meses. Según la AAII, a largo plazo, tampoco estamos tan alcistas:

Bullish: 39%
Neutral: 31%
Bearish: 30%

Y según la página "sentimientomercado", todavía menos, aunque no sé de dónde recogen ellos los datos USA (los españoles los elaboran personalmente)

Los objetivos alcistas que planteo no están muy lejos... hablo de los 1130 del SP500 y los 10.720 del DOW. Yo no lo veo descabellado, más si pensamos que el desenlace sería MUY bajista.


----------



## tonuel (9 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas... ya ando por aquí de nuevo...
> 
> Tengo una idea (que supongo que se le ha ocurrido al 99% de los participantes de Habéis visto el Ibex35?...). La digo por si ya se ha hecho y ha dado menos resultados que la bola de Zuloman o las cartas de Tonuel, y si no, la dejo por ahí a ver si BL con Excel :: o la niña de Pollastre, o la carraca de Mulder (me refiero al ordenador o) quieren implementarla...
> 
> ...





ienso:

Bravo... me pongo a ello... :Aplauso:



Saludos inocho:


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2010)

Increíble. Como un clavo exactamente en el 10,648. Casi no doy crédito.


----------



## debianita (9 Sep 2010)

Venga! que lo suben a los 11k , alli los espero con el mazo


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Sep 2010)

SUBIDON
Déficit comercial 42.780 mucho mejor de lo esperado que era 47.300 millones
Paro semanal 451.000 mucho mejor de lo esperado que era 470.000


----------



## debianita (9 Sep 2010)

Pues yo pensaba que subian por el dato del paro ... ienso:

Paro: 451.000 mucho mejor de lo esperado que era 470.000

Bueno, que importa, lo importante es que tienen ya la escusa para empapelar gacelas 8:


----------



## Fran200 (9 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me aparece como techo intermedio antes del techo absoluto del canal, que creo que me salía en 10,705 si mal no recuerdo. Y la verdad es que lo está respetando a rajatabla...



10712..otro punto de negociacion

Techo de negociacion para hoy, mas arriba (no significa que sea de lbligada visita ,solo ex un limite impuesto)


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> 10712..otro punto de negociacion



¿lo llevarán más arriba?, 

he visto que han puesto un tapón ahí


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿lo llevarán más arriba?,
> 
> he visto que han puesto un tapón ahí




Perforar el 10,705 claramente nos subiría el canal a 10,705 - 10,952. Parece mucha tela para una sóla sesión, aunque nunca se sabe....


----------



## David Castro (9 Sep 2010)

acaba de ponerse en 10.708


----------



## David Castro (9 Sep 2010)

10.728... acabo de vender, no me fio, me parece subir demasiado rápido de golpe.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Sep 2010)

Jo jo

el sp a 1110

ya empiezo a rozar ligeramente el botón de cortos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2010)

Nos hemos parado en la bajista de máximos de abril 1156x a máximos de agosto 1095x...

Saludos...

Edito: Pepitoria, la MM200 está en 1115...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nos hemos parado en la bajista de máximos de abril 1156x a máximos de agosto 1095x...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: Pepitoria, la MM200 está en 1115...



Pues ya sabemos lo que puede esconderse por encima de esto...


----------



## David Castro (9 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues ya sabemos lo que puede esconderse por encima de esto...



ilústrame por favor.

Por cierto, ¿qué te parece Iberdrola Renovables para meter dinero ahora? (está a 2,62)


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Sep 2010)

David Castro dijo:


> ilústrame por favor.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿qué te parece Iberdrola Renovables para meter dinero ahora? (está a 2,62)



Cortos como ansían casi todos los asiduos de este hilo, Claca ha expuesto muy bien la situ unos post más atrás

De los valores del ibex no me fío de ninguno, pero las renovables están de culo todas. Sólo hay que ver el sectorial europeo y muchos de sus componentes (por ejemplo, Gamesa ha pasado de 10 a 4 y hubo gente que pensó que de los 8 no bajaba). Ver para creer.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2010)

Hemos cerrado el último gap que teníamos por arriba 10718, no tengo contabilizado ninguno más...

Por abajo tenemos uno en 9281...

Saludos...

Edito: En el S&P por arriba nos quedan el 1121 y el 1127,8... por abajo de las últimas jornadas 1092, 1090, 1080 y 1049...


----------



## David Castro (9 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cortos como ansían casi todos los asiduos de este hilo, Claca ha expuesto muy bien la situ unos post más atrás
> 
> De los valores del ibex no me fío de ninguno, pero las renovables están de culo todas. Sólo hay que ver el sectorial europeo y muchos de sus componentes (por ejemplo, Gamesa ha pasado de 10 a 4 y hubo gente que pensó que de los 8 no bajaba). Ver para creer.



Sí, lo he visto, pero precisamente por eso, quizás al estar bastante cerca de mínimos a corto/medio plazo puedan tener una subida apreciable. No sé, es mi opinión, y por supuesto también dependería mucho de la evolución del mercado de energías renovables.

¿qué opináis?


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Sep 2010)

Hasta que no hagan un suelo claro prefiero abstenerme


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hemos cerrado el último gap que teníamos por arriba 10718, no tengo contabilizado ninguno más...
> 
> *Por abajo tenemos uno en 9281*...
> 
> ...



¿Lo cerraremos hoy? 
Corta en 10770, ya he puesto stop protege-comisión...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Lo cerraremos hoy?
> Corta en 10770, ya he puesto stop protege-comisión...



Si me permite decírselo, ha hecho usted una entrada perfecta... :Aplauso:

Saludos...

Edito: De aquí a "poco" pondré un post que diga: Cerrado el gap en 9281...


----------



## tarrito (9 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Lo cerraremos hoy?
> Corta en 10770, ya he puesto stop protege-comisión...



"Su carencia de fe resulta molesta" :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si me permite decírselo, ha hecho usted una entrada perfecta... :Aplauso:
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: De aquí a "poco" pondré un post que diga: Cerrado el gap en 9281...



Hoy no me ha salido mal la jugada, SAN abiertas en 9,83, cerradas en 10,04, y abierto corto en 10770. Ahora tengo que ver donde cerrarlo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoy no me ha salido mal la jugada, SAN abiertas en 9,83, cerradas en 10,04, y abierto corto en 10770. Ahora tengo que ver donde cerrarlo...



en los 3000 :: y si eres muy conservadora en los seismiles


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoy no me ha salido mal la jugada, SAN abiertas en 9,83, cerradas en 10,04, y abierto corto en 10770. Ahora tengo que ver donde cerrarlo...



Fuera en 10710


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Sep 2010)

a ver fran y pollastre que parece que le veis las cartas a los leoncios  ..... una vez llegados a este punto .... ¿ en que niveles se supone que deberiamos ir a buscar la parte baja del canal? quiero decir ¿que nivel hay que perder para entender que bajamos ?


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Bien ya hemos perforado las directrices bajistas desde mayo ¿y ahora que? 

Al gacelerío le acaban de quitar la idea de que esto va a bajar, supongo que lo notaremos en las encuestas de sentimiento.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Sep 2010)

y no podemos seguir subiendo??????????


----------



## Interesado (9 Sep 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y no podemos seguir subiendo??????????



No. Que a este paso nos va a salir el vencimiento trimestral por un pico... :rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Sep 2010)

Yo he aprovechado estos dias con el mercado en contra para hacerme con un complemento imprescindible para mi bola de cristal.....al fin descubri lo que me faltaba y por que me daba fallos, desde mañana vereis que no fallo ni una si mi nuevo artilugio funciona..

Pollastri mira que wpa sale tu niña


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> No. Que a este paso nos va a salir el vencimiento trimestral por un pico... :rolleye:



Hoyga el vencimiento es el proximo viernes o mañana :S si es mañana he metido la pata hasta el fondo


----------



## fmc (9 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga el vencimiento es el proximo viernes o mañana :S si es mañana he metido la pata hasta el fondo



tercer viernes del mes


----------



## Interesado (9 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga el vencimiento es el proximo viernes o mañana :S si es mañana he metido la pata hasta el fondo



El próximo. Pero deberíamos quedar sobre los 2700 del Stoxx, así que muy lejos no podemos ir.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Sep 2010)

fmc dijo:


> tercer viernes del mes



si eso lo se...pero por un minuto al leer el mensaje de interesado pense que me habia equivocado :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Interesado dijo:


> El próximo. Pero deberíamos quedar sobre los 2700 del Stoxx, así que muy lejos no podemos ir.



vaya susto me has dado, claro hoy sin siesta y no estoy yo en plenas facultades  .

Pues yo si que espero que la semana que viene vayamos bastante lejos, pero hacia el sur


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Sep 2010)

Adobe vuela: Apple quitará restricciones contra el software como Flash - 9/09/10 - 2433302 - elEconomista.es


----------



## David Castro (9 Sep 2010)

Pues no me gusta flash, está muy poco optimizado.

HTML5 es mucho más rápido y además es "standard"


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Sep 2010)

Parada para el ibex en los 10700

Un consejo:

Si mañana abre con un gap al alza que se sale de madre, vayan alistando los cortos


----------



## Mulder (9 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Parece que los leoncios ya van volviendo poco a poco de la playa y, aunque aun no se puede decir que tengamos apariencia total de normalidad, parece que poco a poco va aumentando la actividad diaria.

Hoy se han pasado el día comprando aunque no han operado desde las 11 hasta las 13, tampoco han operado a las 16, sin embargo la cantidad de operaciones en las horas con actividad ha sido bastante normal. Últimamente parece que se dediquen a cruzar una operación gorda por la mañana y lo dejan más o menos en piloto automático hasta que detectan algo que les cambie los planes o se los confirme y se meten en la misma dirección.

En esta ocasión han empezado la mañana vendiendo durante la primera hora para empezar a comprar muy fuertemente hacia las 10:20, a partir de ahí el resto también han sido compras escalonadas a lo largo de todo el día pero con un volumen normal, aunque tirando a alto.

En subasta también han comprado al principio, pero las operaciones del final no han parecido afectar al precio, han sido laterales, una cosa un poco rara en subasta, aunque lo dejaremos en que se han quedado compradores.

En resumen, vamos volviendo a la normalidad pero poco a poco y parece que esperan más subidas para mañana.


----------



## rafaxl (9 Sep 2010)

Me jode la leche ver lo que hacen todos los dias con el petroleo, lo manejan con unos bandazos terribles, los dias que opera en baja la ultima media hora lo ponen en verde y no entiendo por que. ¿es algun trapicheo?


----------



## pollastre (9 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Me jode la leche ver lo que hacen todos los dias con el petroleo, lo manejan con unos bandazos terribles, los dias que opera en baja la ultima media hora lo ponen en verde y no entiendo por que. ¿es algun trapicheo?




El petróleo, ¿un trapicheo?

Meh... no, claro que no, ¿por qué lo dice? Ud. debe estar equivocado, sin duda... 

espere,

la bolsa, ¿un trapicheo?

d'oh!!!


----------



## debianita (9 Sep 2010)

Menuda a soltado el Tito trichi.Trichet amenaza con expulsar temporalmente a los países que no cumplan los objetivos de déficit, Economía y Política, expansion.com


----------



## credulo (9 Sep 2010)

jugando a hacer dibujitos.

Un triángulo en el gráfico de 30 minutos de Acciona de hoy, soportado en la media móvil de 20. Volumen para arriba en el vértice,


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Sep 2010)

Sacyr siendo un chicharrillo, creeis que podría ser interesante entrar ya que como lo han mantenido en el ibex igual tira para arriba, por lo menos hoy?????????


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (10 Sep 2010)

Hoy llego muy tarde a la porra, pero bueno, aquí lo dejo... 10670


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Sep 2010)

El ibex sigue peleando por los 10700


----------



## debianita (10 Sep 2010)

Zparo la está liando, lástima de no poderlo seguir online ....

Cárpatos se pone de los nervios: Lo de nuestro presidente no tiene remedio. Acaba de decir, y me he tenido que leer tres veces el titular, que si la economía mejora de forma esperanzadora se podrían retirar los planes de austeridad "en los próximos meses". Creo que este comentario es un disparate y una temeridad. Creo que los millones de parados, merecen que todos los políticos españoles se pongan las pilas por una vez en su vida.

Yo estoy esperando con el dedo en el gatillo, le voy a dar cera de la buena  pero hay que tener paciencia, estos extremarán el dolor subiendo el chiringuito manipulado hasta desesperar a toda gacela.

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2010)

A los buenos días!

Hoy tenemos indefinición incluso a nivel de minuto, vaya fiasco que son las bolsas últimamente...


----------



## debianita (10 Sep 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Yo lo veo y escucho en CNN plus en directo:
> play cuatro: Capítulos completos online de series y programas en directo de Cuatro




El problema es: estar en el curro ::

Si suelta alguna digna de mención avise, que entraremos con todo el equipo


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zparo la está liando, lástima de no poderlo seguir online ....
> 
> Cárpatos se pone de los nervios: Lo de nuestro presidente no tiene remedio. Acaba de decir, y me he tenido que leer tres veces el titular, que si la economía mejora de forma esperanzadora se podrían retirar los planes de austeridad "en los próximos meses". Creo que este comentario es un disparate y una temeridad. Creo que los millones de parados, merecen que todos los políticos españoles se pongan las pilas por una vez en su vida.
> 
> ...



¿qué opinará de esto su jefa?


----------



## mc_toni (10 Sep 2010)

No creo que Merkel crea en los milagros así que no le deben preocupar esas declaraciones, ademas Zparo ya lo dice bien claro:


> si la economía mejora de forma *esperanzadora *


----------



## carvil (10 Sep 2010)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia actual en el E-Mini zona de 1115 soporte zona de 1100.




Salu2


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2010)

mc_toni dijo:


> No creo que Merkel crea en los milagros así que no le deben preocupar esas declaraciones, ademas Zparo ya lo dice bien claro:



Pues en mi opinión eso son balas de fogueo, el sabe que no va a mejorar la economía pero habla de ello para que el ciudadano crea que hay expectativas, el problema es ¿con que intención? ¿para que le sigan votando?

A este sectario de tomo y lomo, creo que ni siquiera el preocupa el gran problema económico que tenemos en este pais ahora mismo y en el futuro, igual que tampoco le preocupó un pimiento en el pasado.

En mi modesta opinión los políticos en vez de ponerse las pilas lo que han de hacer es ponerse una soga al cuello...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿qué opinará de esto su jefa?



Estas equivocado, esa era la jefa anterior, ahora trabaja para otra empresa


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Sep 2010)

Cuanto jefe tiene por encima...lo más triste es que ZP se ha convertido en un simple currito que le dicen lo que tiene que hacer


----------



## debianita (10 Sep 2010)

Mucho jefe y tal .. pero el que realmente corta el bacalao en hispanistán es nuestro querido tito:


----------



## Claca (10 Sep 2010)

Buenos días

Esta semana todavía no había colgado el dibujito de turno. Aunque todavía no le toca -tarde o temprano todos vais a salir en escena-, este va dedicado a Mulder:








Y los anteriores:

Canales: http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/2362/leoncio3.png

Tonuel: http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/3364/tonuel4.png

Pecata: http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/7123/peca2.png


----------



## David Castro (10 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuanto jefe tiene por encima...lo más triste es que ZP se ha convertido en un simple currito que le dicen lo que tiene que hacer



Y menos mal, cada vez que este señor hace algo por propia iniciativa nos hunde un poco más


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2010)

La bolsa hoy día con gráficos e imágenes, creo que resume muy bien donde estamos ahora mismo:

Leoncios:







Gacelas:


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2010)

Sigo aquí porque no se ven las imágenes del anterior post:

Gacelas cambiando a los bonos:







Fondos de largo plazo saliendo de las bolsas:







Más en el siguiente post...


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2010)

Titulares reveladores y demoledores:







Creo que es el mejor resumen de la situación ahora mismo.


----------



## David Castro (10 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Titulares reveladores y demoledores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se ve nada!!!!


----------



## Pablo23 (10 Sep 2010)

pero entonces que insinuas MULDER? me estás acojonando...


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2010)

David Castro dijo:


> No se ve nada!!!!



¡Arreglado, señor!


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Sep 2010)

Cuando la pasta abandona la bolsa a algún otro lado tiene que ir para obtener rentabilidad

Aparte que el volumen de estos últimos meses está siendo bajísimo en la bolsa, más bien parece desinterés


----------



## Pablo23 (10 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuando la pasta abandona la bolsa a algún otro lado tiene que ir para obtener rentabilidad
> 
> Aparte que el volumen de estos últimos meses está siendo bajísimo en la bolsa, más bien parece desinterés



Pero es normal que estos fondos hayan huído no? Digo...es un comportamiento que se está repitiendo hace días no? ...lo digo, porque si no es así, no será que está viniendo el tsunami?


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2010)

Pablo23 dijo:


> Pero es normal que estos fondos hayan huído no? Digo...es un comportamiento que se está repitiendo hace días no? ...lo digo, porque si no es así, no será que está viniendo el tsunami?



Error, el tsunami ya debería haber venido, el hecho de los particulares y fondos de largo plazo saquen dinero de las bolsas quiere decir que deberían haber bajado, sin embargo las bolsas no bajan y se mantienen en el mismo sitio sin variación ¿porqué? pues porque la FED inyecta inflación y más inflación y eso también las hace subir...pero tampoco suben como para reventar niveles importantes.

Teóricamente hablando, en un escenario como este el dinero acabará largándose por falta de rentabilidad y eso a medio plazo debería hacer bajar a las bolsas por mucha inflación que haya, sin embargo los políticos prefieren alargar la situación agónica provocando más inflación que dejarlas caer hasta un punto donde el dinero de particulares e instituciones entraría al ver que todo está 'barato' en ese momento. 

O más resumido todavía, la visibilidad de las bolsas en este momento es cero patatero, no hay forma de saber hacia donde van en el medio y largo plazo mientras la situación siga como está.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Sep 2010)

Pablo23 dijo:


> Pero es normal que estos fondos hayan huído no? Digo...es un comportamiento que se está repitiendo hace días no? ...lo digo, porque si no es así, no será que está viniendo el tsunami?



Es un movimiento lógico. Si la bolsa no te da la rentabilidad que esperas lo metes en otro sitio como la renta fija donde si te lo va a dar. Con un escenario a tipos crecientes de aquí a unos años a los niveles que estamos le es rentable. 

Son ciclos y creo que para la bolsa va a tocar una larga temporada de desinterés general por parte de los inversores que le va a llevar a caídas.


----------



## David Castro (10 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡Arreglado, señor!



Gracias!!!!!

Siento el tono de antes, es que estaba emocionado jaja


----------



## rafaxl (10 Sep 2010)

Por poner algo... lo mismo de siempre. Que aburrimiento.


----------



## fmc (10 Sep 2010)

Grifols acaba de pasar la MM200 después de un par de toques en los últimos días... a ver si ésta es la buena


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2010)

Como esto siga así de aburrido, a Claca le va a dar tiempo a dibujar a todo el hilo antes de terminar septiembre. 

Madre mía: 10625-10710 es el rango del día. Casi que he estado mejor trabajando...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Como esto siga así de aburrido, a Claca le va a dar tiempo a dibujar a todo el hilo antes de terminar septiembre.
> 
> Madre mía: 10625-10710 es el rango del día. *Casi que he estado mejor trabajando*...



¿ estaba bueno el cafe? 

sin acritud eh


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Sep 2010)

Vamos a ver si recortamos un poco


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2010)

A las soporíferas tardes!

Esto ya es peor que el día de la marmota...a las 16 hay dato, a ver si nos da un poco de vidilla.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2010)

Dato güeno...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Sep 2010)

...pero los índices están reaccionando raros


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...pero los índices están reaccionando raros



Ni para arriba, ni para abajo... nada.


----------



## rosonero (10 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...pero los índices están reaccionando raros



A las 16.30:

- ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI

Habrá sorpresa?


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> A las 16.30:
> 
> - ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI
> 
> Habrá sorpresa?



Aunque la haya y el dato sea importante, por mi experiencia no suele mover mucho mercado.


----------



## rosonero (10 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque la haya y el dato sea importante, por mi experiencia no suele mover mucho mercado.



je je .... Igualito que Cárpatos que se ha olvidado hasta postearlo mientras postea cosas como:

_F1 [Imprimir] Serenity markets

Segunda tanda de entrenamientos libres, Alonso segundo.
_


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Sep 2010)

Me parece que las subidas van a contenerlas mucho en los próximos días


----------



## rosonero (10 Sep 2010)

Pues estoy por seguir el más puro análisis zulero y a pillar un cortito para el lunes, no sé, 11S, quema de Al Coranes ... llámale corazonada de guano


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Sep 2010)

Vuelven a las andadas

Grecia prepara una subasta de letras a seis meses por 900 millones de euros - 2435553 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Interesado (10 Sep 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues estoy por seguir el más puro análisis zulero y a pillar un cortito para el lunes, no sé, 11S, quema de Al Coranes ... llámale corazonada de guano



Está descontado ya! 

Ahora en serio, para el vencimiento el ES tiene que estar en 2700, haced números.

Quizá lo adelanten un poco o nos den algún que otro meneo, pero ahora no interesa ni bajar, ni subir... después ya veremos.

Hay que ver lo mala gente que son estos leoncios, no contentos con desplumarnos, ahora además nos quieren matar de aburrimiento....


----------



## Mulder (10 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario positivo.

Día algo extraño hoy en el Ibex, se ha empezado el día con una operación normal de venta y al cabo de un rato se ha cruzado la operación más alta en volumen del día con una compra, esto a ha pasado en los 10 primeros minutos de las 9, luego solo han hecho dos operaciones normales de compra poco antes de las 14:30 y una de compra también a las 15:45 aproximadamente.

No hemos tenido más movimientos hoy, aunque esto era de esperar mirando el gráfico tan tieso que han dejado, para ver la subasta he tenido que filtrar y veo que han vendido, pero esto no está nada claro precisamente al tener que filtrar.

Parece que siguen largos y los únicos cortos que abren son para hacer window dressings, lo más importante de hoy es que los leoncios han vuelto a la playa, parece que estos días no les apaña mucho trabajar


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Sep 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues *estoy por seguir el más puro análisis zulero *y a pillar un cortito para el lunes, no sé, 11S, quema de Al Coranes ... llámale corazonada de guano



Hagalo, no lo dude....o nos arruinamos todos o nos forramos todos 

Si necesita una herramienta y carece de mi bolita de cristal y d mi utlmia adquisicion del traje de adivino a juego !!! no se preocupe!!! hay una version al alcance de todos los bolsillos y con unos resultados muy similares 







Vera como con este infalible sistema ejercitara su cuerpo y eliminara el stress

<a href="https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=583585011c&view=att&th=12afb5a42bfca097&attid=0.1&disp=emb&zw"><img *****="float:left; margin:0 10px 10px 0;cursorointer; cursor:hand;width: 448px; height: 306px;" src="https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=583585011c&view=att&th=12afb5a42bfca097&attid=0.1&disp=emb&zw" border="0" alt="" /></a>

[


----------



## Nico (10 Sep 2010)

Tengo la sensación -y mi duda es si los gráficos la CONFIRMAN o, si son ellos quienes la INDUCEN- de que se está 'cargando' el ambiente en base a un cierto grado de aburrimiento y espectativa.

En general, estos momentos son previos a un movimiento de importancia. Llega un punto donde todo el sistema se tensiona como un resorte y, por algún lado tiene que liberar esta tensión.

El movimiento que haya, para el nivel de fuerzas contenidas, tiene que ser brusco e importante. Si se sube será mucho, si se baja también.

Sería interesante que aquellos que tienen más manejo de los gráficos se fijen qué paso en "patterns" (patrones, dibujos) similares. Se salió por arriba ?, por abajo ?, no hay un patrón ?

Esta lateralidad -tipo día de la marmota como bien dice Mulder- pegada a soportes y resistencias en algún momento tiene que resolverse y, el problema, es que no puede resolverse con suavidad... la tendencia que marque tiene el camino abierto para un largo recorrido.

Empieza a desarrollarse en mi la sensación de que la salida será por arriba (y conste que pierdo porque estoy en ETFs inversos)... será una muestra del mercado ?, o del sentimiento contrario ?

Cuál es vuestra opinión ?


----------



## Taxidermista (10 Sep 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Empieza a desarrollarse en mi la sensación de que la salida será por arriba (y conste que pierdo porque estoy en ETFs inversos)



Querrás decir que pierdes por que estás LARGO en etfs inversos, no?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Sep 2010)

Como es sabado y los bolseros os aburrireis aqui os dejo las ultimas elucubraciones zulomanicas sobre el mercado inmobiliario, seguramente no son muy buenas pero siempre seran mejores que mis predicciones bolsisticas 

PARTICULARES Y BANCOS LUCHAN POR VENDER PISOS

Como ahi no se pueden hacer comentarios, podeis ponerme verde o subirme a los altares aqui :

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lares-1-en-la-lucha-fraticida-por-vender.html

no sus paseis que se donde vivis :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Sep 2010)

Bueno, vaya tarde guarra para tradear; como siempre algunas gacelas agonizantes por el camino

La semana que viene tocan vencimientos mensuales y trimestrales. Que miedo


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (12 Sep 2010)

Os dejo por aquí un análisis técnico de Iberdrola Renobables que nos han pedido para el Análisis de la Blogosfera.

Análisis de la Blogosfera II: Iberdrola Renovables. | Opciones y Futuros 

Nos pedían otro del EUR/YEN, pero como supongo que por aquí no interese demasiado, el que lo quiera ver lo tiene en el blog...


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Os dejo por aquí un análisis técnico de Iberdrola Renobables que nos han pedido para el Análisis de la Blogosfera.
> 
> Análisis de la Blogosfera II: Iberdrola Renovables. | Opciones y Futuros
> 
> Nos pedían otro del EUR/YEN, pero como supongo que por aquí no interese demasiado, el que lo quiera ver lo tiene en el blog...



Allá voy a ver el análisis del €/JPY.

Gracias


----------



## bonoce (12 Sep 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Os dejo por aquí un análisis técnico de Iberdrola Renobables que nos han pedido para el Análisis de la Blogosfera.
> 
> Análisis de la Blogosfera II: Iberdrola Renovables. | Opciones y Futuros
> 
> Nos pedían otro del EUR/YEN, pero como supongo que por aquí no interese demasiado, el que lo quiera ver lo tiene en el blog...



Cómo que no interesa? joer... si el JPY y el CHF es la clave de este follón donde estamos metidos. Otros a follón lo llaman aburrido lateral 

Para allá voy a echarle un vistazo. Thanks


----------



## Efren (12 Sep 2010)

Alguien se acuerda del Hinderburg?

Y os dejo un enlace del vídeo de Antoñito

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 10-Septiembre-2010.


----------



## David Castro (12 Sep 2010)

Pues no sé, a lo mejor me equivoco, pero yo creo que al precio que están ahora mismo las acciones de Iberdrola Renovables y teniendo en cuenta todo el tema del encarecimiento del petróleo, creo que a medio/largo plazo las acciones deberían subir.

Ojo, es mi opinión, seguramente me equivoco, aunque cosas más raras se han isto.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Sep 2010)

Los usanos rozando los 1118 en los futuros


----------



## Claca (13 Sep 2010)

El objetivo 1.130 está ya a la vuelta de la esquina. Llegados a este punto, voy a despejar alguna incógnita que podría haber suscitado con tanto secretismo:







El VIX:







Como algunos sabéis, esta ha sido mi idea desde que el ibex aterrizó sobre los 9.800 y el SP500 sobre los 1.040, de ahí a que me haya pasado las últimas semanas insistiendo en que íbamos para arriba.

Ahora llegaremos a resistencias, con el euro por debajo de la línea de la muerte. Hay dos palabras que serán claves para entender la próxima jugada: filtro y volumen.

Hasta mañana


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (13 Sep 2010)

Buenos días.

A estas horas la bola de cristal da apertura en los 10851 puntos, con un pequeño hueco de 156...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2010)

opcionesyfuturos dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> A estas horas la bola de cristal da apertura en los 10851 puntos, con un pequeño hueco de 156...



Momento muy apropiado para abrir cortos y ganarse ese gap como minimo


----------



## pollastre (13 Sep 2010)

Yo ahora mismo tengo a la niña offline, pero recuerdo que esta mañana a eso de las 7:00 daba 10,797. Hoy parece (de momento, luego ya veremos) que va bastante fina.

edit: comprobado y no, era 10,757 y no 10,797 lo que da. Resulta que no iba tan fina, no.... cómo se notan los vencimientos trimestrales.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (13 Sep 2010)

Perdón, no tenía puestos los cierres del viernes en la hoja de cálculo. Menos mal que me he dado cuenta antes de la apertura.

A esta hora da la apertura en los 10807...


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2010)

A los buenos días!

Estaba buscando ahora mismo datos históricos del Dow Jones más atrás de 1896, porque en un sitio había visto un gráfico que databa desde el inicio del mercado en 17xx a 1896 que es desde donde tengo datos.

El caso es que antes de 1896 el índice no existía, nadie llevaba la cuenta y los datos que hay son un compuesto del precio de las acciones hasta esa fecha.

Y lo peor de todo...no hay datos históricos


----------



## pollastre (13 Sep 2010)

Joder Mulder, por aquella época la gente solucionaba sus diferencias tirando de Colt 45... no crees que te has "pasao un pelín" con la muestra para la serie estadística? ::::::



Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Estaba buscando ahora mismo datos históricos del Dow Jones más atrás de 1896, porque en un sitio había visto un gráfico que databa desde el inicio del mercado en 17xx a 1896 que es desde donde tengo datos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder Mulder, por aquella época la gente solucionaba sus diferencias tirando de Colt 45... no crees que te has "pasao un pelín" con la muestra para la serie estadística? ::::::



Hombre, son datos de diario a los que les saco todo lo que puedo, algunos datos además, bastante concluyentes.

Por ejemplo, este pasado 9 de agosto se hizo un máximo en el Dow contado, fue la primera vez en 112 años que se hacía un máximo un 9 de agosto. Eso para mi quiere decir que el mercado ahora mismo está en 'modo' de romper estadísticas allí donde sea posible y nos están tratando de meter en situaciones de lo más extrañas todos los días, por ejemplo los mínimos de agosto de los futuros no coinciden con los de los contados en S&P y Dow.

Es decir que el mercado camina hacia la improbabilidad estadística allí donde puede, si se localizan esas improbabilidades estadísticas antes de ocurran podríamos tener un buen punto para predecir, tras 112 años ya no hay muchos recovecos donde buscarlas.

edito: donde digo máximo me refiero a máximo durante el mes de agosto solamente, claro...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Sep 2010)

Buenos días... 

Al final hemos cerrado el último gap que tenía controlado por arriba 10812,6

Nos leemos más tarde...

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (13 Sep 2010)

Yo tengo techo para hoy en 10,833.4

Si perforamos, la configuración del nuevo canal pasaría a 10,833.4 - 10.940.2


----------



## Claca (13 Sep 2010)

Qué pena no haber recomprado... 

Si nos fijamos bien, en todos los índices se aprecia una figura similar. ¿Casualidad? Yo creo que es muy representativo del estado de los mercados:

IBEX:







STOXX:







CAC:







DAX:


----------



## carvil (13 Sep 2010)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia en el E-Mini zona de 1115 soporte 1105



Salu2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2010)

Esta semana saldra en el telediario de la Sexta un reportaje sobre las estafas en los alquileres que en su dia denuncie en mi web y en este foro.

Acabamos de grabar hace dos minutos

EDITO : Si algun alma caritativa graba el video y me lo hace llegar se agradece.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Sep 2010)

Zulo, lo colgarán, seguramente en misextatv, de ahi yo creo que lo podrás bajar.

Sludos.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Sep 2010)

Jo, zuloman, vamos a tener que pedirte autógrafos a este paso...


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Sep 2010)

pero en la fila de Cáritas, si sigue con los cortos abiertos....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Sep 2010)

Sun is rising up!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Sep 2010)

Se escapa el tren...

First BanCorp.: NYSE:FBP quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (13 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes-

Me gusta el tren de CYCC... ALTA VELOCIDAD!!!

XD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Sep 2010)

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Sep 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes-
> 
> Me gusta el tren de CYCC... ALTA VELOCIDAD!!!
> 
> XD



Va derechito a tocar la SMA50


----------



## donpepito (13 Sep 2010)

El suelo de CYCC está en 1.4x de ahí no la bajan... en las subidas la resistencia está en 1.9x

Puede que la dejen subir a 2.2x para ponerse cortos de nuevo allí -rango-


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Sep 2010)

SMA 50 tocadas y superadas.

EUR/USD desbocado.. si corrige la plata el viernes... pillad unas eagle...


----------



## donpepito (13 Sep 2010)

SOS está muy prox a mi target de entrada... 1.2x 

CYCC han dejado de comprar, pero dudo que no cierren por encima de 1.8x, otro arreón en pocos minutos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 Sep 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> SOS está muy prox a mi target de entrada... 1.2x
> 
> CYCC han dejado de comprar, pero dudo que no cierren por encima de 1.8x, otro arreón en pocos minutos.



Rebote a 1,68 pero está en una tendencia bajista en realidad... (a 6 meses)


----------



## donpepito (13 Sep 2010)

CYCC ... es una timba privada -de unos pocos---- solo es necesario entrar en niveles de 1.4x y esperar a soltarlas... en DICIEMBRE es un buen momento para entrar, antes de los resultados.

Hemos aprendido como funcionan estas accs.... siempre dejan nuevos pillados -en las subidas- ... nunca fallan!


----------



## Mulder (13 Sep 2010)

Siento colgarlo algo tarde pero es que he tenido que llevar a mi mujer al dentista.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bastante alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy es la primera vez en este verano que tenemos un volumen alto y una actividad normal y eso es muy bueno porque la liquidez es fundamental para que tengamos un mercado 'lógico'.

- Han empezado el día vendiendo hasta casi las 10:15, a partir de ahí se han puesto compradores y han ejecutado operaciones de compra con volumen muy alto.
- Hacia las 15 se han puesto vendedores de nuevo, y han vendido con volumen también muy alto, hasta el punto que a pesar de las operaciones precedentes el saldo diario se ha ido a terreno negativo de nuevo, aunque por poco.
- A las 15:30 han vuelto a comprar con mucha fuerza, los contratos de más volumen del día se han hecho entre esta hora y el cierre, aunque también han vendido algún paquete gordo, pero de forma aislada.
- En subasta han vendido totalmente, aunque el volumen no ha tenido comparación con las mejores horas del día.

Tras las vacaciones de los leoncios parece que ya entran con fuerza de nuevo (espero que no sea un día aislado, aunque el cuadro es tan, tan diferente que no parece el caso).

Parece que esperan gap bajista para mañana, pero diríase que se han pasado el día posicionándose largos, al menos juzgando por el saldo que han dejado. Parece que se hayan peleado un poco entre leoncios por lo elevado del volumen de las operaciones.

Un día interesante sin duda a pesar de que el gráfico ha salido algo lateral.


----------



## donpepito (13 Sep 2010)

CYCC ---->>> Nuevo MIN de 1.63USD ... 

CLDX ---->>>> Recuperando +30% desde MIN de la semana pasada.


----------



## Africano (13 Sep 2010)

Una pregunta gacelera total:

Llevo desde hace meses unas cuantas CRXX, pero este fin de semana han cambiado de nombre a Zalicus (ZLCS) y no se me actualiza en renta4 y no sale en el google finance (En yahoo finance sí que sale)

¿Es grave doctor?

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Jo, zuloman, vamos a tener que pedirte autógrafos a este paso...



Si se parece usted minimamente a la de su avatar estare encantado de firmarle autografos y lo que se tercie 



LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero en la fila de Cáritas, si sigue con los cortos abiertos....



Hacer cola en caritas es de pobres......yo tengo tarjeta vip, no hago colas


----------



## donpepito (13 Sep 2010)

Dentro de CYCC para venderlas al cierre.

1.66USD


----------



## donpepito (13 Sep 2010)

Habla con ellos para que la habiliten en su sistema.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (14 Sep 2010)

Hoy apertura ligeramente bajista en el entorno de los 10.745 más o menos.

Al menos eso me dice la bola de cristal...


----------



## David Castro (14 Sep 2010)

pues de momento va ligeramente alcista.


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2010)

A los buenos días!

Cuidado con la pantomima de los leoncios que no son ellos los que están comprando precisamente, el día se presenta muy peligroso.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Cuidado con la pantomima de los leoncios que no son ellos los que están comprando precisamente, el día se presenta muy peligroso.



¿peligroso para quien ? para los largos, para los cortos o todo lo contrario


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿peligroso para quien ? para los largos, para los cortos o todo lo contrario



Peligroso para quien crea que el volumen está siguiendo al precio


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2010)

Que tranquilidad últimamente hay en el hilo

Como se nota que la gente va de cortos hasta arriba


----------



## carvil (14 Sep 2010)

Buenos dias 

Resistencia en el E-mini zona de 1115 soporte zona 1105


El volúmen se ha incrementado ligeramente, pero no es el habitual de Septiembre 8:



Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Sep 2010)

Hoy ha vuelto a hacer pull-back al canal perdido ayer...







Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que tranquilidad últimamente hay en el hilo
> 
> Como se nota que la gente va de cortos hasta arriba



Recuerda que la bolsa sube por las escaleras y baja en ascensor, llevamos subiendo un monton de dias y ya ves que no es para tirar cohetes.....cuando le de por bajar veras echar humo en el hilo...... ! paciencia es la madre de la ciencia !!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Sep 2010)

Ahora mismo se acaba de "posar" sobre la tendencia alcista desde mínimos del 31 de agosto y mínimos del 8 de septiembre...

Saludos...

PD: Cierro uno de los cortos en 10720, espero con el otro...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Recuerda que la bolsa sube por las escaleras y baja en ascensor, *llebamos* subiendo un monton de dias y ya ves que no es para tirar cohetes.....cuando le de por bajar veras echar humo en el hilo...... ! paciencia es la madre de la ciencia !!


----------



## no_loko (14 Sep 2010)

"AHORA SOY UN ENORME ALCISTA" 
Warren Buffet

Ayer en un discurso en la cumbre de Montana Economic Development, Warren Buffet declaró no estar preocupado porque la desaceleración del crecimiento económico en EEUU se convierta en una recesión de doble suelo.


"*Yo ahora soy un enorme alcista*. Nosotros no vamos a tener una recesión de doble suelo. Veo a nuestras empresas volcarse hacia el exterior de nuevo. He visto mucho pesimismo en los medios en los últimos tres meses, pero no veo ese sentimiento en las compañías. Estamos empleando cada vez a más gente desde hace uno o dos meses. La situación en el sistema financiero es la noche y el día con respecto a hace un año y medio.

Fuente: Capital Bolsa

:8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


>



el cabron que puso la b al lado de la v debe ser un fanboy de la logse ..... de todos modos , gracias......al verlo me dolian los hojos xd


----------



## aksarben (14 Sep 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> "AHORA SOY UN ENORME ALCISTA"
> Warren Buffet
> 
> Ayer en un discurso en la cumbre de Montana Economic Development, Warren Buffet declaró no estar preocupado porque la desaceleración del crecimiento económico en EEUU se convierta en una recesión de doble suelo.
> ...



"“I am a huge bull on this country,” Buffett, Berkshire’s chief executive officer, said today in remarks to the Montana Economic Development Summit.". Que no es lo mismo. Vaya elementos, los de Capital Bolsa.

Edit: http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-09-13/buffett-rules-out-double-dip-recession-amid-growth.html


----------



## pollastre (14 Sep 2010)

Hacía tiempo que no veía un baile de cifras Bid/Ask en el Level II como el de hoy... se nota que hay "ambientillo"...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no veía un baile de cifras Bid/Ask en el Level II como el de hoy... se nota que hay "ambientillo"...



¿ que pasa con los 9700 ? es un soporte fuerte ?

¿ si lo pierde con claridad veremos guano ?

¿cuando saldremos de la crisis ?

¿ subiran los pisos mañana ?

¿ es mejor comprar o alquilar ?

PD : Con que contestes a las primeras me vale eh


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2010)

¿ que pasa con los 9700 ? es un soporte fuerte ? En mi opinión no.

¿ si lo pierde con claridad veremos guano ? Lo dudo

¿cuando saldremos de la crisis ? Nunca si no emigra un 20% de la población

¿ subiran los pisos mañana ? Bajarán

¿ es mejor comprar o alquilar? Depende del tiempo que estés alquilado, y el plazo de la hipoteca. como pagues más intereses que alquiler no te conviene comprar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> "AHORA SOY UN ENORME ALCISTA"
> Warren Buffet
> 
> Ayer en un discurso en la cumbre de Montana Economic Development, Warren Buffet declaró no estar preocupado porque la desaceleración del crecimiento económico en EEUU se convierta en una recesión de doble suelo.
> ...



lol va corto hasta las trancas el HLGP...


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (14 Sep 2010)

Buenos días de nuevo.

Os pongo el enlace a un análisis con gráficos de 5 minutos de Ibex, Eurostoxx y Mini SP 500, que podrían estar haciendo un techo de corto plazo.

Análisis de corto plazo de Ibex, Eurostoxx y Mini SP 500. | Opciones y Futuros

La semana que viene es estacionalmente bajista, así que yo al menos intentaré tomar posiciones cortas vía opciones si veo que se forma un techo relevante.

De momento está sin confirmar, así que ojo avizor...


----------



## devest (14 Sep 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ¿ es mejor comprar o alquilar? Depende del tiempo que estés alquilado, y el plazo de la hipoteca. como pagues más intereses que alquiler no te conviene comprar.



De acuerdo contigo si el precio de la vivienda no varía, pero si cae hay que meter otra variable en los cálculos.

Si así fuera, si los dividendos que me da una acción son superiores al interés de conseguir financiación para comprar acciones, es interesante comprarlas.

Pero bueno, reconozco que lo que escribes es justo lo primero que le comentaba a la gente cuando me preguntaban sobre vivienda, allá por mi época profetizadora, antes de pasarme al lado oscuro.


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2010)

El índice de ventas de cadenas minoristas en Estados Unidos de The International Council of Shopping Centers-Goldman Sachs ascendió un 0,8% durante la semana al 11 de septiembre frente a la semana previa, sobre una base ajustada por factores estacionales y de tiendas comparables. 

El ascenso fue el mayor en dos meses. 

En tanto, el índice registró un incremento interanual del 2,6% en la semana más reciente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2010)

zuloman ya estás tardando con el thanks!

Por cierto DP, me acerqué mucho en CYCC....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2010)

devest dijo:


> De acuerdo contigo si el precio de la vivienda no varía, pero si cae hay que meter otra variable en los cálculos.
> 
> Si así fuera, si los dividendos que me da una acción son superiores al interés de conseguir financiación para comprar acciones, es interesante comprarlas.
> 
> Pero bueno, reconozco que lo que escribes es justo lo primero que le comentaba a la gente cuando me preguntaban sobre vivienda, allá por mi época profetizadora, antes de pasarme al lado oscuro.



Porqué te pasaste al lado oscuro? deberías de haber esperado un poco más.


Lo he comentado por ahí y encuentro este año como la mejor oportunidad para abrir una cuenta ahorro vivienda.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Sep 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> zuloman ya estás tardando con el thanks!
> 
> Por cierto DP, me acerqué mucho en CYCC....



jejjeje Luca, no podia darte el thanks por que no habia visto el hilo hasta ahora, me estaba entreteniendo en el hilo de los liberados sindicales 

Por cierto, las preguntas sobre pisos eran retoricas 

Ah, si alguien ve hoy el telediario de la secta y hablan de estafas en los alquileres que avise eh, estare comiendo con otro forero y no podre verlo, se que emitiran esta semana, en principio, pero no se que dia.

Por cierto, la entrevistadora esta de buen ver........quizas eso anime a alguno a verlo :bla: :bla: :bla:

Y por favor, que baje la bolsa antes del vencimiento, no me gustaria tener que abrir cortos con menos carga para el mes que viene :´(

EDITO : Ah, sobre que si pagas mas intereses que alquiler no interesa comprar, de acuerdo, sobre el plazo como norma general se hace el calculo a 20 años. En Madrid ya hay pisos que no solo te pagan los intereses sino buena parte del capital amortizado, por ejemplo el estudio que compre yo hace poco me paga el 100 % de la hipoteca ( intereses mas amortizacion de capital ).....aunque no es lo normal ( de algo sirve estar en las trincheras ).

Tambien hay otro dato a tener en cuenta, normalmente los estudios o apartamentos pequeños tienen mayor rentabilidad en alquiler que los grandes, y mejor los de tipo medio que los de lujo, lo que no quiere decir necesariamente que sean mas rentables siempre. El motivo es que las plusvalias en los de lujo cuando los pisos suben suele ser mas alto.

Es decir, si SOLO se busca rentabilidad en alquiler , mejor estudios o apartamentos pequeños de tipo medio, si se buscan plusvalias mejor de lujo aunque la rentabilidad en alquiler es mucho menor.


----------



## rosonero (14 Sep 2010)

Buenos días.

Al hilo de los vencimientos trimestrales a ver si se pasa Interesado y comenta como lo ve, él situaba el Stoxx en 2700 pero parece que no están por la labor.

¿O lo dejarán todo para un viernes negro?


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Sep 2010)

Ahora mismo, en la sexta, lo de la estafa de alquileres!!!

He visto a zuloman!!!!!!! Que fuerte, sales ante una pantalla de ordenador y no tienes el foro delante, ni el IBEX... para mi que no eres tú.


----------



## pollastre (14 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ahora mismo, en la sexta, lo de la estafa de alquileres!!!
> 
> He visto a zuloman!!!!!!! Que fuerte, sales ante una pantalla de ordenador y no tienes el foro delante, ni el IBEX... para mi que no eres tú.




¿Cómo es? ¿Cómo es? ¿Tiene antenas verdes o algo de eso? ¿es normal?


----------



## debianita (14 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Cómo es? ¿Cómo es? ¿Tiene antenas verdes o algo de eso? ¿es normal?









8:

Tengo una remesa preparada, a ver si me entra la orden :baba:


----------



## Fran200 (14 Sep 2010)

Que tal chicos, que no nos hemos olvidado de vosotros, lo que pasa es que estamos muy liados.

Vamos a ver que nos tienen preparado, seguro que algo gordo....


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2010)

Luca, las CYCC las tengo en cartera... aguantaré unos días con ellas....


----------



## aksarben (14 Sep 2010)

Mierda, lo he pillado ya en los anuncios...


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Que tal chicos, que no nos hemos olvidado de vosotros, lo que pasa es que estamos muy liados.
> 
> Vamos a ver que nos tienen preparado, seguro que algo gordo....



cuente, cuente

edit: el SP con ganás de romper aguas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Cerrado el gap bajista que teníamos pendiente en el Ibex... (lo damos por cerrado, aunque se ha quedado a 0,6 puntos... 8

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2010)

Silver Wheaton Corp. (USA): NYSE:SLW quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Sep 2010)

seguro que estais viendo el programa sobre los alquileres? porque si ha salido zuloman, igual lo que están poniendo es "comando actualidad= cáritas, un vida en la bolsa"....


----------



## Fran200 (14 Sep 2010)

Se está haciendo limpieza, ojo con las barridas. Si no pillan bastante a por los 10636.
El resto de niveles por arriba.

10.706 nivel clave.


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que tenemos miniguano en ciernes, de momento.


----------



## pollastre (14 Sep 2010)

Hombre, se te echaba de menos, hamijo.

¿Qué tal con el nuevo curro?

10,647 es el nivel "barredor" que manejo yo. Parece que seguimos en "sintonía".



Fran200 dijo:


> Se está haciendo limpieza, ojo con las barridas. Si no pillan bastante a por los 10636.
> El resto de niveles por arriba.


----------



## Mendrugo (14 Sep 2010)

Señores...cierren sus largos.


----------



## devest (14 Sep 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Porqué te pasaste al lado oscuro? deberías de haber esperado un poco más.
> 
> 
> Lo he comentado por ahí y encuentro este año como la mejor oportunidad para abrir una cuenta ahorro vivienda.



El lado oscuro no es que haya comprado. El lado oscuro es que ya no intento convencer a nadie de su compra o no compra, mis comentarios son más a nivel psicológico que económico. Cosas como "oh, qué bonito", "mira qué piscina", "¡para cuando lo tengas hacemos una barbacoa de inauguración en la terraza".


----------



## rafaxl (14 Sep 2010)

Buen dato de EEUU de inventarios empresariales. No se si al final quedara esto en agua de borrajas y nos quedaremos sin el guano marrano. Obviamente tomo la precaucion de analizar estos datos con la proximidad de las elecciones usanas, cuanto mas cerca mejor les salen los datos hoygan.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2010)

24.80
+1.01 (4.25%)
Real-time: 10:11AM EDT 

SLW


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 Sep 2010)

24.86
+1.07 (4.50%)
Real-time: 10:14AM EDT
NYSE real-time data - Disclaimer

SLW.... Qué pasote...


----------



## rafaxl (14 Sep 2010)

Ahi ahi!!! ya casi vemos el verdecillo, si es siempre lo mismo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ahi ahi!!! ya casi vemos el verdecillo, si es siempre lo mismo.



Piensa mucho en la frase que acabas de escribir... aquí no se viene a ver como cae la bolsa, se viene a ganar dinero... si tu crees que es SIEMPRE LO MISMO, no tienes forma más fácil de ganarlo! 

Saludos...


----------



## rafaxl (14 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Piensa mucho en la frase que acabas de escribir... aquí no se viene a ver como cae la bolsa, se viene a ganar dinero... si tu crees que es SIEMPRE LO MISMO, no tienes forma más fácil de ganarlo!
> 
> Saludos...



A eso voy. Esto lo tengo mas que reteque-aprendido, despues de año y medio siguiendoos todos los dias.

Estos dias tengo poco tiempo de seguirlo y a partir de ahora menos con las clases, asi que... a aprovechar lo que queda de mes.


Buenas tardes.


----------



## pollastre (14 Sep 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Señores...cierren sus largos.



No sabría yo que decirle.

Justamente estoy estrenando en pruebas un modulito nuevo... que insiste en dar como techo semanal en 10,890 en primera instancia, y el 10,985 como tope absoluto.

Claro que siendo un módulo experimental, mejor tomar sus datos con cautela.


----------



## Mendrugo (14 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No sabría yo que decirle.
> 
> Justamente estoy estrenando en pruebas un modulito nuevo... que insiste en dar como techo semanal en 10,890 en primera instancia, y el 10,985 como tope absoluto.
> 
> Claro que siendo un módulo experimental, mejor tomar sus datos con cautela.



Todo a expensas del S&P y el nivel 1130. Recordemos que el viernes hay vencimiento, y posiblemente lo mantendrán alto hasta entonces.


----------



## rafaxl (14 Sep 2010)

Una preguntita, ¿como veis al euro/dolar? subira mas arriba??

A parte me viene bien que este alto ya que tengo que hacer pedidos a usa.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2010)

Joder, como esta el eurodolar ¿no?


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Una preguntita, ¿como veis al euro/dolar? subira mas arriba??
> 
> A parte me viene bien que este alto ya que tengo que hacer pedidos a usa.



jeje.. casi a la vez


----------



## Mendrugo (14 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Una preguntita, ¿como veis al euro/dolar? subira mas arriba??
> 
> A parte me viene bien que este alto ya que tengo que hacer pedidos a usa.



A favor del euro, en rebote hasta 1.33. Superado este hasta 1.38.


----------



## David Castro (14 Sep 2010)

No veas Gamesa como sube


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2010)

David Castro dijo:


> No veas Gamesa como sube



Gamesa triplicará su inversión en China en dos años, hasta los 90 millones - 2443309 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido muy alto (creo que tenemos un record) y el saldo diario ha sido positivo.

El día ha tenido tres fases:
- De 9 a 11, han comprado, pero casi a las 11 han hecho la operación de compra más grande de todo el día.
- De 11 a 16, han vendido mayormente, aunque han hecho compras aisladas.
- De las 16 al cierre han vuelto a comprar, esta vez con cierta agresividad.
- En subasta han comprado también.

Pues está claro lo que hay, están largos, esperan gap alcista para mañana y no hay nada más que decir, las ventas son probablemente para obtener beneficios pero no por ello dejan de comprar.


----------



## Claca (14 Sep 2010)

Yo sólo digo una cosa, contra más tiempo pasemos cerca de la resistencia, más probabilidades de que finalmente el recorte sea mayor. Recordad lo que dije hace unas semanas: hay que infundir optimismo alcista para hacer el pase, pues justamente es ahora cuando las gacelas vuelven de vacaciones y son fácilmente impresionables. ¡Tiernas gacelas! Qué mejor que ver por la tele que la bolsa sube sin frenos para que acudan al banco a comprar unas cuantas acciones. Al fin y al cabo, los peques que puedan comprar tendrán empleo o ahorros importantes, es decir, para ellos la crisis sí podría estar remitiendo dando por buena la información oficial.

Paciencia y perspectiva, hamijos, como llevo advirtiendo, hay mucha gente bajista. Los leoncios convencen por la fuerza, ya lo sabéis, esos stops de cortos estarán volando una y otra vez. "Esto no cae" "volvemos a máximos", este tipo de mensajes los graban con sangre y fuego en las cuentas de las gacelas traviesas, no hay que llevarles la contraria. A corto plazo los índices siguen alcistas si bien es cierto que ya se empieza a notar la desaceleración, porque no dejamos de estar en una zona de trincheras, por más que nos intenten vender que esto es un camino de rosas.

Seguimos sin volumen, pero eso no importa si te equivocas de dirección, el dinero que te quitan es el mismo.


----------



## Claca (14 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido muy alto (creo que tenemos un record) y el saldo diario ha sido positivo.
> 
> El día ha tenido tres fases:
> - De 9 a 11, han comprado, pero casi a las 11 han hecho la operación de compra más grande de todo el día.
> ...



Gracias, Mulder. Margen para subir... y lo hay:







A ver que hace allí.


----------



## debianita (14 Sep 2010)

Cisco pagará dividendo a partir del año que viene:

News Headlines


----------



## credulo (14 Sep 2010)

Este hilo sin videos de zulo por la tele no vale nada.


----------



## Malus (14 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido muy alto (creo que tenemos un record) y el saldo diario ha sido positivo.
> 
> El día ha tenido tres fases:
> - De 9 a 11, han comprado, pero casi a las 11 han hecho la operación de compra más grande de todo el día.
> ...



Vamos, que mañana otro arreon para arriba. Pos una pena, yo viendo como estaba la cosa por la tarde me sali del largo en los 1078x, y entre corto en ese punto tambien. A ver si se dan vuelta pronto...::


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2010)

Pues está reculando ahora mismo bastante


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Sep 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Este hilo sin videos de zulo por la tele no vale nada.



Ponga la sexta ahora, lo repiten



pecata minuta dijo:


> Ahora mismo, en la sexta, lo de la estafa de alquileres!!!
> 
> He visto a zuloman!!!!!!! Que fuerte, sales ante una pantalla de ordenador y no tienes el foro delante, ni el IBEX... para mi que no eres tú.



Tengo mi web  , quiero mucho el foro pero me quiero mas a mi 



pollastre dijo:


> ¿Cómo es? ¿Cómo es? ¿Tiene antenas verdes o algo de eso? ¿es normal?




Muy normal no la verdad, a ver si pillo a alguna despistada o me llaman de corazon corazon para contar intimidades a cambio de suculentos cheques


----------



## fmc (14 Sep 2010)

laSexta|Noticias



> *El timo del piso chollo*
> 
> Si usted descubre un alquiler escandalosamente barato a través de Internet, desconfíe. Y más si contacta con el supuesto propietario y le dice que se marcha al extranjero a trabajar, que tiene prisa por alquilarlo y que le envíe el dinero de la señal para que él te mande las llaves. Podría ser víctima de una estafa.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Sep 2010)

En el minuto 33. .


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Sep 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Este hilo sin videos de zulo por la tele no vale nada.



laSexta|Noticias minuto 32 ..... las señoritas del foro pueden hacer propuestas si lo desean


----------



## debianita (14 Sep 2010)

Zuloman, me ha decepcionado, esperaba ver una diana con la foto del botas en su despacho, una gran botonera roja al lado del teclado y una estatua de bronze de un oso pardo


----------



## Malus (14 Sep 2010)

Que curioso es esto de ver en la tele a un forero al que se lee casi todos los dias.
Es uste un profesional de las camaras hoyga...


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2010)

No hubiera estado mal algo a lo John Cobra

"Foro burbujaaaa...."


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No hubiera estado mal algo a lo John Cobra
> 
> "Foro burbujaaaa...."



Pues me habia puesto un palillo en la boca como me sugirio Pecata Minuta en su dia pero se ve que a los de la secta no les parecio apropiado emitirlo, ni tampoco la escena en la que le tiraba los tejos a la entrevistadora


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2010)

Feo, feo cierre del sp hoy


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2010)

A las buenas noches!



zuloman dijo:


> Pues me habia puesto un palillo en la boca como me sugirio Pecata Minuta en su dia pero se ve que a los de la secta no les parecio apropiado emitirlo, ni tampoco la escena en la que le tiraba los tejos a la entrevistadora



Además del palillo no hubiera estado mal hacer la entrevista en el bar de la esquina con un pincho y una cerveza fria, para que se note el ambiente inversoh de alto nivel al estilo ejpañol.

Deberías haber dicho algo así que no hay que '*animarse*' ante la primera oferta


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Sep 2010)

...o "el mercado inmobiliario esta estancado, cubierto de *guano*..."


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...o "el mercado inmobiliario esta estancado, cubierto de *guano*..."



ok, prometido....para la proxima vez dire

hay que ponerse largo en tochos y corto en bolsa :: 

Lo que no entiendo es por que al Bisbal le salen tantas fans por salir en la tele y yo no me como un rosco !!!! pero si parecemos gemelos hoygan !!!


----------



## aksarben (14 Sep 2010)

Me he tragado el noticiero de la Sexta entero para verle a usted, me debe una visita al psicólogo, como poco xD.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Sep 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Me he tragado el noticiero de la Sexta entero para verle a usted, me debe una visita al psicólogo, como poco xD.



Desde luego esta usted loco de remate , yo espere a que me pasaran el video y el minuto  

De todas formas le felicito, seguro que se gana uste3d un puesto garantizado en el guiness " vio entero un telediario de la secta " :XX:::::


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2010)

Buenas noches... no es necesario... aquí tienes el hack directo!!!

laSexta|Noticias

SR.Zuloman.. la prox vez... cuelgue su titulo API en la pared, demasiada "limpia" oppsss .. el cartel de se alquila WANO del bueno... estaba allí!

XD


----------



## donpepito (14 Sep 2010)

Acabo de ver, que hay un "cabroncente" del hilo que ha posteado esto:

Vaya con el tipo del reportaje, está montado en el dolar, tiene barcos y la pasta le sale por las "orejas"


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Sep 2010)

A ver cabroncetes ¿ quien de vosotros es Angel Galan ? 

puso este comentario en la web de la secta :

"Vaya con el tipo del reportaje, está montado en el dolar, tiene barcos y la pasta le sale por las orejas" .

Cabrones, que lo del barco solo lo comente en este hilo, venga Angel da la cara ¿ eres tu Tonuel ? 8:

HOJITO QUE SE DONDE BIBES :ouch:


----------



## Mulder (14 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ok, prometido....para la proxima vez dire
> 
> hay que ponerse largo en tochos y corto en bolsa ::
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es por que al Bisbal le salen tantas fans por salir en la tele y yo no me como un rosco !!!! pero si parecemos gemelos hoygan !!!



Pues yo cierto parecido al príncipe Carlos de Inglaterra si le veo 

Sin acritud :o


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2010)

Japón interviene el mercado de divisas para frenar la subida del yen - 2446404 - elEconomista.es

El nikkei subiendo más de un 2,6%


----------



## pollastre (15 Sep 2010)

A las buenas,

día movido hoy, parece ser...

Apertura proyectada en 10,798.6

Canal preliminar [ 10,832.4 - 11,067.5 ] (ojete calor, 11K)

Tomar este canal con extrema cautela, por ser preliminar... cuando abra la sesión, veremos si se confirma la configuración.

saludos,


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> A las buenas,
> 
> día movido hoy, parece ser...
> 
> ...



!!! La ruina Ramon !!! ::


----------



## pollastre (15 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> !!! La ruina Ramon !!! ::



Venga, te voy a aliviar un poco, que las proyecciones acaban de bajar "un pelín" hace escasos dos minutos.

Proyección de apertura : 10,786.1

[CH_UPDATE] [ 10,805 - 11,063.1 ]


Algo es algo, de 11,067 a 11,063, ya son 4 pips menos de dolorrr que tendrás que aguantar


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Sep 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas noches... no es necesario... aquí tienes el hack directo!!!
> 
> laSexta|Noticias
> 
> ...



El titulo API esta puesto sobre mi cabeza, lo que pasa es que la toma es " de corbata" osea justo acaba a mi altura sentado.

El cartel de " se alquila" con el tf estaba puesto solo para grabar y que sirviera para publicidad de la inmo.....la gente relaciona inmo buena avisa estafas y hace alquileres 

Como comprenderas si me presto a salir en la tele es por interes profesional, no es la primera vez que me engañan asegurandome que citaran o titularan el nombre de la inmo y " se les olvida "... de este modo o sale o no emiten


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2010)

Jeje zulo!!

Es ustec como me lo imaginaba

Sigo comprando lingotes de plata... nos vemos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Venga, te voy a aliviar un poco, que las proyecciones acaban de bajar "un pelín" hace escasos dos minutos.
> 
> Proyección de apertura : 10,786.1
> 
> ...



que a gustico mi hi quedau :fiufiu::fiufiu: con el paston de esos 4 pipos renacere como el fenix de sus cenizas y montare un liman sixters a lo jrande hoyga


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Sep 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Yo no puedo verlo entero... es demasiado para mi. Zulo ayer dijiste el minuto 32 ¿no? en el enlace que pusiste lo miré y nada...:

Por cierto, ayer, alguien vio en el canal CNN la entrevista al analisto de Thomson diciendo que en 7-8 años se avecinaba un gran periodo de expansión económica ...¿?¿?.


----------



## pollastre (15 Sep 2010)

Mucho ojo los largos... el canal para hoy se ha reconfigurado radicalmente, el nuevo techo pasa a ser 10,868.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2010)

Ya era hora 

Un poquito de guanizado fresco


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mucho ojo los largos... el canal para hoy se ha reconfigurado radicalmente, el nuevo techo pasa a ser 10,868.



¿y el suelo?


----------



## pollastre (15 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿y el suelo?



Depende de lo que logremos perforar. Nuestra siguiente parada y primer suelo es 10,729


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> *Depende de lo que logremos perforar*. Nuestra siguiente parada y primer suelo es 10,729



He visto pasar a unos leoncios con este artilugio 








Parece que han escuchado los rezos de los que vamos cortos....estamos aquiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii










Van a tener que escarbar bastante


----------



## Claca (15 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mucho ojo los largos... el canal para hoy se ha reconfigurado radicalmente, el nuevo techo pasa a ser 10,868.









La azul. ¡Qué lista es su niña!


----------



## pollastre (15 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> La azul. ¡Qué lista es su niña!



Impressivê 

No dejo de asombrarme con estas equivalencias numérico<->AT.

Ahora que todos estamos de acuerdo en las proyecciones, sólo falta el pequeño detalle de que los leoncios no nos lleven a los 11K :fiufiu:


----------



## Fran200 (15 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> La azul. ¡Qué lista es su niña!



Buenos días:

Unas preguntas. 1 de octubre, en que nivel Ibex se encuentra la línea azul?

y el 1 de Julio en que punto toca?

Lo veo, pero si me lo puede confirmar


----------



## Claca (15 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Unas preguntas. 1 de octubre, en que nivel Ibex se encuentra la línea azul?
> 
> ...



Buenos días

El 1 de julio 9970 (la vela más cercana a esa nivel fue en los 9700 el 28 de junio), el mismo día en octubre, 11.100.


----------



## Fran200 (15 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> El 1 de julio 9970 (la vela más cercana a esa nivel fue en los 9700 el 28 de junio), el mismo día en octubre, 11.100.



Gracias, es que el 26 de Julio solté este análisis:


Las cotizaciones subirán con un eje central que parte de el cierre del 1 de Julio hasta un hipotético cierre en 11.200 el 30 de septiembre

Sobre ese gráfico tira la línea que he descrito y poco se varía.

Aún no estoy trabajando pero por aquí ando trasteando con algunos compañeros. Vamos a meter unos cuantos movimientos, a ver como responde el mercado.
Me marcho.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2010)

Están sosteniendo mucho la caída

No me fío ni un pelo


----------



## carvil (15 Sep 2010)

Buenos mediodias o


Resistencia en el E-Mini zona de 1115 soporte zona de 1105


Salu2


----------



## Claca (15 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están sosteniendo mucho la caída
> 
> No me fío ni un pelo



Es precipitado decirlo, pero creo que el Nikkei se puede ir a buscar la MM200 que queda ligeramente por encima de los 10.000. Es un índice que va a su puta bola, pero tendría sentido que las demás bolsas aguantaran todavía un poco si eso sucede.








Eso sí, yo veo el desenlace bajista muy próximo. A estos niveles ya no se puede estar comprado salvo a ultracorto plazo.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2010)

El tema del control de la caída pienso que se debe principalmente a los vencimientos


----------



## credulo (15 Sep 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo, parece que están esperando que acabe la semana para que empiece una corrección.


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (15 Sep 2010)

Buenos días.

Ando hasta el culo en el trabajo, aunque he hecho una pausa para colgar un análisis del Eurostoxx para el blog, que hoy lo tenía huérfano al pobre...

http://opcionesyfuturos.net/analisis-del-eurostoxx.html

En mi opinión estamos cerca de un techo al menos temporal desde el que deberíamos corregir...

Suerte a los que estéis al pié del cañón...


----------



## pyn (15 Sep 2010)

¿No se puede hacer rollover en interdin? He hecho una operación con el contrato de Septiembre y deseaba hacerlo en el siguiente vencimiento ¿me toca recomprar/revender y hacer lo mismo con el otro vencimiento?
Creo que ahorro permitía el rollover automático.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2010)

Otro asalto a mínimos del día

¿hay canalillo hacía abajo o no?


----------



## pollastre (15 Sep 2010)

El primer suelo en el 10,729, clavado...

Tres minutos para que salte por los aires con los datos macro.

edit: pólvora mojada....


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> El primer suelo en el 10,729, clavado...
> 
> Tres minutos para que salte por los aires con los datos macro.



Ha petado de nuevo

¿donde nos vamos ahora?


----------



## Misterio (15 Sep 2010)

> Empire State	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> 4,14



Esperaban 8 y pico.


----------



## Interesado (15 Sep 2010)

El guano ya no es lo que era...

Sentimiento usano:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2010)

Se han abierto de patas los índices


----------



## pollastre (15 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ha petado de nuevo
> 
> ¿donde nos vamos ahora?



Si van en serio, el próximo suelo es 10,602 . Y ahí ya empezamos a pisar arenas movedizas....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Sep 2010)

Pepon26 ha entrado para hacer publicidad barata de una meirda web.

Se ha caído un mito.


----------



## Claca (15 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> El guano ya no es lo que era...
> 
> Sentimiento usano:



Eso ya empieza a ser otra cosa, además con los índices contra la resistencia (dije 1.130, ayer llegó a 1.128; desde los 1.040 que lo vengo diciendo no está nada mal). Ahora sí se puede pensar en cortos, aunque a título personal voy a esperar una muestra mayor de deterioro antes de meterle caña, porque todavía pueden dilatar un poco.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> El guano ya no es lo que era...
> 
> Sentimiento usano:



El guano entonces será. Saludos a todos.


----------



## pyn (15 Sep 2010)

El volumen del ibex es irrisorio ¿no? Un día así casi lo mueve pollastre él solito.


----------



## pollastre (15 Sep 2010)

pyn dijo:


> El volumen del ibex es irrisorio ¿no? Un día así casi lo mueve pollastre él solito.



Claro, con mi cresta bien tiesa mientras muevo el culito para ir echando las plusvies a los lados (no te jode )


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



pyn dijo:


> El volumen del ibex es irrisorio ¿no? Un día así casi lo mueve pollastre él solito.



Pues yo veo el volumen normal tirando a alto, cierto que es algo más bajo que ayer, pero desde luego no como hasta hace poco que los leoncios se pasaban el dia en la playa


----------



## pollastre (15 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Pues yo veo el volumen normal tirando a alto, cierto que es algo más bajo que ayer, pero desde luego no como hasta hace poco que los leoncios se pasaban el dia en la playa




Eso es muy importante. Para una operativa normal, es fundamental que los leoncios participen. De lo contrario no hay manera de hacer nada...

En resumen... menos mal que han vuelto de la playa.


----------



## Fran200 (15 Sep 2010)

Hoy ha habido movimiento y se están probando niveles....se están testando canales.
Solo mirar el gráfico a un minuto y se ven claramente marcados.


----------



## pyn (15 Sep 2010)

Luca, el tren puedes esperar...:

First BanCorp.: NYSE:FBP quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Sep 2010)

Caja Madrid y Bancaja sacarán a bolsa su banco para adaptarse mejor a Basilea III - 2447470 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (15 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto tirando a medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Básicamente ha sido un día de compras con algunas ventas aisladas hacia las 9:30 y entre aproximadamente las 14 y las 16. Durante el resto del día han comprado, a veces con agresividad, aunque las ventas, cuando se han producido, también han sido muy agresivas.

En subasta han vendido.

Y ahora una novedad, he modificado ligeramente el programa del volumen para poder filtrar ciertos tipos de volumen por arriba además de por abajo, de esta forma se puede ver lo que hacen las 'maquinitas' y leoncios menores, pero leoncios al fin y al cabo, soterradamente.

Hoy por ejemplo el umbral de los leoncios se ha quedado en 366 contratos y normalmente considero que una operación de leoncio son 100 contratos del Ibex o más. Ojo con esta información porque se trata de algo totalmente experimental.

Mirándolo de esta forma se ve como han vendido en la primera hora, a las 10 han empezado a comprar hasta casi las 12, luego se han puesto laterales-bajistas (en términos de volumen) y hacia las 15 han empezado a soltar a la base de bien, de tal forma que el saldo diario ha quedado bastante negativo.

Por un lado vemos que compran sin demasiadas reservas, tomando beneficios de vez en cuando, por otro vemos que por lo 'bajini' están soltando lastre, sospechoso ¿no?

En fin, las conclusiones las dejo hoy al libre albedrío de cada uno. Se necesitarían más días de observación del volumen soterrado para sacar una conclusión clara.


----------



## credulo (15 Sep 2010)

Recordad que los 10835 del ibex es el 61.8% entre máximos y mínimos anuales y está cerca de la resistencia formada por los tres máximos anuales.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Sep 2010)

Vamos que nos vamos parriba en el ultimo tramo.

Que toston, ahora han metido un meneito hacia arriba a ver lo que hacen.


----------



## Claca (16 Sep 2010)

El NIKKEI abre al alza en los 9.600.

Hoy ha salido la encuesta semanal de sentimiento en España, que, soprendentemente (o no), sigue mostrando un gran público bajista pese al evidente aumento de Pepones en los mercados. Empate técnico esta vez:

Alcista 41.6% (37%)
Neutral 14.3% (20.5%)
Bajista 44.1% (42.5%)

En EEUU los inversores sí muestran un mayor optimismo en la evolución de las bolsas, que empieza a ser crítico, si bien la media a 4 semanas sigue muy baja.

Estamos ante resistencias y poco a poco el sentimiento va girando a alcista, tal y como era de esperar, pero por el momento no hay indicios de vuelta, aunque ya sabéis que eso cambia en un par de sesiones.


----------



## carvil (16 Sep 2010)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1123 soporte 1115



Salu2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Sep 2010)

Offtopic total:

Estoy intentando conectarme por control remoto al ordenador de casa desde el trabajo y no hay manera.

Ya he probado de todo, en el trabajo estoy detrás de un proxy, a ver si alguien puede darme alguna idea, de momento he intentado lo siguiente:

Servidor VNC (varios), teamviewer... en casa, imposible, no conecta, da igual el puerto que utilice, ni el 80, ni el 8080...

He instalado un apache en casa y le he subido un servidor proxy en php (glype) para ver si puedo ver páginas no autorizadas, funciona con algunas sí y con otras no, no sé el motivo, en teoría, si me deja conectarme a mi casa por el puerto 80 debería poder controlarlo remotamente usando el navegador y el puerto 80.

Cuando intentas controlarlo vía web con RealVNC o similares, utiliza java, tal vez java use otro puerto, por eso he probado a utilizar ThinVNC que está hecho íntegramente en HTML5, tampoco funciona, si uso el navegador aparece la pantalla inicial pero no funciona, si uso el cliente me da error 10061 connection refused...

Es decir, que puedo ver páginas no autorizadas, metacafé, etc..., puedo jugar a juegos en html5 usando google chrome, puedo hacer todo lo prohibido (y prohibido con razón) y lo único que no puedo hacer es algo que no veo motivo para limitar, conectarse remotamente al ordenador de casa...

Ayudita...


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2010)

A los buenos días!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Offtopic total:
> 
> Estoy intentando conectarme por control remoto al ordenador de casa desde el trabajo y no hay manera.
> 
> ...




No se que clase de firevall o proxy tendrás, pero algunos son capaz de discriminar por el tipos de datos que se envían y reciben si no recuerdo mal, a lo mejor es eso, pero tampoco quiero darte ideas posiblemente erróneas. La verdad es que me extraña mucho que no te funcione el VNC si lo pones en el puerto 80.

Si tuvieras Linux podrías intentarlo a través de SSH pero como no tienes..., aunque siempre puedes probar con cygwin, por ejemplo. Eso si el SSH hay que manejarlo con mucho cuidado que a esta herramienta la carga el diablo, si es que se presenta en forma de juanquer con ganas de fiesta


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2010)

¿como anda el tema de canales y canalillos?


----------



## pollastre (16 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿como anda el tema de canales y canalillos?




Algo revuelto... las cosas del vencimiento y tal.

Tengo convergencia de techos en el entorno del 10,890. La convergencia de techos en la niña es una señal muy fiable de límite superior del canal, si no fuera porque.... estamos en víspera de vencimiento trimestral y no me creo que lo vayan a llevar tan arriba el día N-1. Sería demasiado evidente.

Los suelos convergen también en el entorno de 10K7, que coincide con nuestro mínimo intradía actual. 

No sé, todo parece en orden.... en "demasiado" orden, si tú me entiendes. Todas las proyecciones cuadran, los números son claros... "demasiada" tranquilidad para ser el día que es. Esto me escama, y tela.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Sep 2010)

Alguien sabe que pasa con CPL?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Sep 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Alguien sabe que pasa con CPL?



Aha, ya lo encontré.

NOSIS :: Noticias y Mercados


----------



## rafaxl (16 Sep 2010)

Estamos en el limbo. Que aburrimiento de mañana y de mes y de verano...por no seguir.

Buenos dias.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Sep 2010)

Joder con el euro, ha cazado el 31. Vaya ritmo lleva estos dias.


----------



## pollastre (16 Sep 2010)

Hoy hay que tener pelotas para estar abierto en el dato de las 14:30. 

1) desde donde estamos (10,750) podrían buscar el techo en 10,890 , realizar vencimientos, y desplomarnos. Esa sería la opción "lógica". Esto, además, coincidiría con el techo semanal proyectado de 10,89x.

2) o bien podrían haber realizado ya los vencimientos a estas alturas (un 2800 del STOXX es un nivel bastante majo para hacerlo, recordemos que estimábamos el 2700 para este mes) y a las 14:30 tirarlo con fuerza hacia el primer suelo (10,680) y de ahí al suelo absoluto para hoy (10,565) llevándose por el camino a toda una legión de gacelas que estaban largas con el rollito de los vencimientos. Esa sería la opción "cabrona inteligente".

3) Por si fuera poco el baile del vencimiento, encima es Jueves y el dato que toca es el jobless claims, viejo conocido nuestro famoso por hacer movimientos de 100+ puntos en cuestión de segundos.

Así pues, el "stage" está dispuesto y los bailarines ya calientan las piernas para salir a escena... los leoncios han cuidado hasta el último detalle del escenario 

Por mi parte, yo no arriesgaré mis plusvies del día a cara o cruz (y a doble o nada), así que ya estoy fuera como una perrilla. :cook:


----------



## donpepito (16 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes,

Luca, ayer la mitad de las ventas eran CORTOS:

<table *****="border: 1px solid rgb(204, 204, 204);" width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="*****2" width="250" bgcolor="#eeeeee">* First Bancorp P R*​</td> <td class="*****2" align="right">$ 0.34​</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="*****2" bgcolor="#eeeeee">* FBP *​</td> <td class="*****2" align="right">-0.04 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table *****="border: 1px solid rgb(204, 204, 204);" width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr> <td class="*****2" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Daily Short Sale Volume - * 15-SEPTIEMBRE
*​</td> <td class="*****2" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">52.13 %</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="*****2" width="250" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Short Interest (Aggregate Total)​</td> <td class="*****2" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">18,217,300 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="*****2" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Days To Cover (Short Interest Ratio)​</td> <td class="*****2" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">6.4 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="*****2" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Short Percent of Float​</td> <td class="*****2" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">37.62 % </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="*****2" bgcolor="#eeeeee">
</td> <td class="*****2" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">No</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="*****2" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Short Interest - Prior​</td> <td class="*****2" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">28,286,800 </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="*****2" bgcolor="#eeeeee">Short % Increase / Decrease​</td> <td class="*****2" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">-35.60 % </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="*****2" bgcolor="#eeeeee">*Short Squeeze Ranking*™​</td> <td class="*****2" align="right" bgcolor="#ccffcc">-218 </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## rafaxl (16 Sep 2010)

Vaya veo que los yankis tambien son unos hachas maquillando el paro. Ole por ellos.

A ver por donde salen.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2010)

Borrachera con los datos

De momento siguen bajando


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2010)

la semana pasada no tenia un dia menos por el festivo , por lo tanto un dia menos para apuntarse al paro ? ienso:


----------



## aksarben (16 Sep 2010)

Para DP y el resto de bio-investors, echadle un ojo: Furiex Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:FURX quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Sep 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Luca, ayer la mitad de las ventas eran CORTOS:
> 
> ...





Gracias DP.

Lo cierto es que no llevo ni una en cartera, las vendí el el subidón. (y pillé plata)

Volverán a portarse bien pronto


----------



## credulo (16 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoy hay que tener pelotas para estar abierto en el dato de las 14:30.
> 
> 1) desde donde estamos (10,750) podrían buscar el techo en 10,890 , realizar vencimientos, y desplomarnos. Esa sería la opción "lógica". Esto, además, coincidiría con el techo semanal proyectado de 10,89x.



Todo mi instinto gaceril me dice que esa sería la opción. Pero yo no entraría en ninguna dirección hasta que acaben los vencimientos.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2010)

A ver, que queda otro dato a las 16:00h


----------



## pollastre (16 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver, que queda otro dato a las 16:00h



Pues a ver, porque el jobless claims ha decepcionado bastante.... se mantienen los canales, pero todavía nos falta el dato que "menee" el arbol.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2010)

Como aguanta el guarribex, dios mio


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2010)

Indicador FED -0,7

Que bonitos pueden quedar los vencimientos en los 1100


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2010)

Vaya tiralíneas están hechos estos cuidadores... )







Saludos...


----------



## rafaxl (16 Sep 2010)

Madre mia lo aguantan como perretes, en fin. Uno que se larga toda la tarde, ahi les dejo con los marmotos.


----------



## tarrito (16 Sep 2010)

OFF TOPIC total ... pero visto cómo está la cosa

mejor verlo a pantalla completa
abtnerse gente con vértigo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uccjrp5NRYE

cito la fuente: lo he tomado prestado del twitter de Kujire


----------



## debianita (16 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes,


una preguntilla, alguien sabe como conseguir datos históricos de algun indice serio (s&p, stox ...) con una profundidad de tick de 1min, con 5 me apañaria, pero mejor 1. 

Creo que con el visualchart se pueden exportar datos pero como funciona sobre un sistema malévolo ... no lo usaré a no ser que no tenga alternativa. Alguien sabe la profundidad de tick de datos historicos con visualchart?

Gracias,


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> 
> una preguntilla, alguien sabe como conseguir datos históricos de algun indice serio (s&p, stox ...) con una profundidad de tick de 1min, con 5 me apañaria, pero mejor 1.
> ...



Respuesta rápida: enviarte yo mi BB.DD. que se que está pendiente pero cuando cierra el mercado me suelo dedicar al descanso después de todo el día picando teclas 

Respuesta lenta: Con cualquier emulador tonto con winxp no creo que tengas problemas o dedicar algún disco viejo suelto que tengas por ahí para hacerlo.


----------



## debianita (16 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Respuesta rápida: enviarte yo mi BB.DD. que se que está pendiente pero cuando cierra el mercado me suelo dedicar al descanso después de todo el día picando teclas
> 
> Respuesta lenta: Con cualquier emulador tonto con winxp no creo que tengas problemas o dedicar algún disco viejo suelto que tengas por ahí para hacerlo.



Ya, si alternativas hay ... pero es el hecho en si .... dios mata 100 gatitos cada vez que sale la pantalla del ventanitas en cualquiera de mis pcs 

Cual es la máxima resolución de tick que proporciona visualchart con datos históricos?

Gracias docttore


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> OFF TOPIC total ... pero visto cómo está la cosa
> 
> mejor verlo a pantalla completa
> abtnerse gente con vértigo
> ...



Vamos ni a punta de pistola subo yo ahí... mama tengo miedo. :8:

Un saludo

PD: ¿Alguien sabe cuando regresa Kuji?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> OFF TOPIC total ... pero visto cómo está la cosa
> 
> mejor verlo a pantalla completa
> abtnerse gente con vértigo
> ...



Si ese no es apto para gente con vértigo (y el tio pone seguros cada 2 m), que te parece éste...? 

<object *****="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ku0e0NVgGlU?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ku0e0NVgGlU?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></object>

Para el que no lo conozca (conociera... :|):
Dan Osman - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos...

PD: Detalle: No, no lleva cuerdas... 
PD2: Me encanta el detalle del crono, este tio era burbujista fijo!! )


----------



## tonuel (16 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Detalle: No, no lleva cuerdas...
> PD2: Me encanta el detalle del crono, este tio era burbujista fijo!! )




Cuando he visto el video me he dicho...



joder... este tio tiene que estar muerto... :ouch:


luego me metí en la wiki a ver quien era y... :S



Saludos :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2010)

parece que se van por la barranquila -_-


----------



## Mulder (16 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido altísimo, muy pero que muy alto y el saldo diario positivo, claro.

Realmente ha sido alto por una operación hacia el final de la sesión con muchísimo volumen, lo que ha hecho subir la media fuertemente, algo no muy extraño teniendo en cuenta que mañana es vencimiento, aunque si muy revelador.

Se han pasado la mañana vendiendo pero sin mucha convicción, realmente batiburrillo de compras y ventas con saldo decreciente hasta las 11:30 más o menos.

A partir de ahí han seguido con el batiburrillo pero el saldo era creciente, hacia las 15:20 ya estaban claramente compradores con alguna venta aislada de cuando en cuando. El momento clave ha sido muy poco antes del cierre donde han comprado un gran paquetón de más de 2000 contratos. He comprobado los datos a ver si ha sido algún problema repentino porque tenía algo cargado el ordenador haciendo estadísticas hoy, pero no, todo se ajusta a la normalidad.

Al final en subasta han vendido.

En el volumen 'soterrado' de hoy no hay diferencias, ayer advertía que estuvieron vendiendo por lo 'bajini' y esta mañana se ha confirmado que ese era el movimiento real que se pretendía.

Parece que esperan gap bajista para mañana pero gran subidón para vencimiento, por esta razón los datos no son muy fiables pero mañana daré los datos del siguiente vencimiento que serán más reales.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2010)

Están todos los índices muy contenidos,

el stoxx no se ha movido casi nada en el último arreón bajista

Mañana puede ser que sí


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2010)

¡¡2000 contratos!!

madre mía , si que han vuelto de la playa


----------



## until (16 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cual es la máxima resolución de tick que proporciona visualchart con datos históricos?



Buenas!

En el VisualChart, el maximo de profundidad de mercado es 1 tick, como supongo en cualquier plataforma, la serie historica maxima que proporciona el visualchart a ese nivel de profundidad, pues acabo de sacar un historico y el primer tick lo situa el 01/10/2008 hasta 16/09/2010, no obstante, si el nivel de profundidad de tiempo lo pongo en 1 minuto el historico maximo lo situa desde el 01/02/2000 hasta 16/09/2010.
No se si era a lo que te referias debianita.

Un saludo!


----------



## debianita (16 Sep 2010)

until dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> En el VisualChart, el maximo de profundidad de mercado es 1 tick, como supongo en cualquier plataforma, la serie historica maxima que proporciona el visualchart a ese nivel de profundidad, pues acabo de sacar un historico y el primer tick lo situa el 01/10/2008 hasta 16/09/2010, no obstante, si el nivel de profundidad de tiempo lo pongo en 1 minuto el historico maximo lo situa desde el 01/02/2000 hasta 16/09/2010.
> No se si era a lo que te referias debianita.
> ...



Gracias!! Es lo que queria saber 

he estado buscando alternativas ... pi trading vende datos que tienen buena pinta... como no, yo queria encontrar algun to-rre-nt o algun enlace a meg-a-up-load. Pero no he enontrado nada, solo queda mirar en el mulo... Si alguien conoce algo asi que me envie una cartita 

Parece que no tendré más remedio que instalar el visualchart

Gracias de nuevo Until!


----------



## until (16 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Gracias!! Es lo que queria saber
> 
> he estado buscando alternativas ... pi trading vende datos que tienen buena pinta... como no, yo queria encontrar algun to-rre-nt o algun enlace a meg-a-up-load. Pero no he enontrado nada, solo queda mirar en el mulo... Si alguien conoce algo asi que me envie una cartita
> 
> ...



En el visualchart hablo version de pago, la version gratuita es fin de dia y con datos solo diarios creo recordar.
No entendi del todo que es lo que estas buscando, debianita, via megaupload torrent y demás


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2010)

impresionante esta entrando un volumen brutal en el sp


----------



## until (16 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Ya, si alternativas hay ... pero es el hecho en si .... dios mata 100 gatitos cada vez que sale la pantalla del ventanitas en cualquiera de mis pcs



Si lo que buscas es una plataforma para acceder desde linux (y no matar gatitos ) tienes el Visual Chart Java Edition y tal..............


----------



## debianita (16 Sep 2010)

Until quieres decir que con la versión gratuita no podría sacar los datos de ticos de 1 min históricos contra un fichero de texto? Ni en el periodo de evaluación ?

Empresas como pi trader venden datos históricos y te los proporcionan en ficheros planos ( de texto) así los puedes cargar en una bbdd propia y explotarlos. Por 120 billetes verdes tienes 14gb de datos, pero ya sabemos que al hispanistani medio, no le gusta pagar por estas cosas.

Saludos


----------



## fmc (16 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Until quieres decir que con la versión gratuita no podría sacar los datos de ticos de 1 min históricos contra un fichero de texto? Ni en el periodo de evaluación ?
> 
> Empresas como pi trader venden datos históricos y te los proporcionan en ficheros planos ( de texto) así los puedes cargar en una bbdd propia y explotarlos. Por 120 billetes verdes tienes 14gb de datos, pero ya sabemos que al hispanistani medio, no le gusta pagar por estas cosas.
> 
> Saludos



En 1min sí se puede... en tick ya no estoy seguro de si te da histórico... creo que te da sólo un día


----------



## until (16 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Until quieres decir que con la versión gratuita no podría sacar los datos de ticos de 1 min históricos contra un fichero de texto? Ni en el periodo de evaluación ?
> 
> Empresas como pi trader venden datos históricos y te los proporcionan en ficheros planos ( de texto) así los puedes cargar en una bbdd propia y explotarlos. Por 120 billetes verdes tienes 14gb de datos, pero ya sabemos que al hispanistani medio, no le gusta pagar por estas cosas.
> 
> Saludos



Ok, entendido, si te descargas la version de pago, es decir con registro( tienes que darles tu numero de movil) tienes 5 o 7 días de prueba con todas las funciones es decir a FULL, luego te quedarias con la version gratuita que es fin de dia, y creo (casi seguro) que no daba historico intradia, es decir, no tendrias el historico que te he señalado antes, no obstante, prueba con el Java edition y sales de duda.
Lo de pi trader no lo conocia...............


----------



## until (16 Sep 2010)

Se me olvidaba que si se puede exportar a fichero de texto o tambien programar algo para que te de una salida de datos en tiempo real a nivel de tick o velas de 1 minuto, etc...........


----------



## credulo (16 Sep 2010)

Algún dato intradía puedes extraer en la página MegaBolsa. Tu Red Financiera, datos de 5 minutos, aunque solo para acciones del ibex35, nada de índices.

Tampoco estoy muy seguro de la calidad de los datos. Los datos del cierre de ibex de hoy me parecen un poco raros


----------



## until (16 Sep 2010)

Debianita el periodo de prueba son tres dias (a FULL) acabo de mirar en la web del Visual ya no tengo claro si te da historico, despues de los tres dias, porque si que parece que lo han modificado.
Si te registras que no se te olvide comentar para salir de dudas, o si alguien lo tiene en modo fin de dia que nos diga que historico puede sacar intradia.


----------



## debianita (16 Sep 2010)

A ver si manyana puedo hacerlo. Por descontado que postrare mi experiencia. Si funciona mi línea telefónica temblara bajando datos  

Saludos y gracias foreria


----------



## until (16 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A ver si manyana puedo hacerlo. Por descontado que postrare mi experiencia. Si funciona mi línea telefónica temblara bajando datos
> 
> Saludos y gracias foreria



Si te registras mejor el Lunes y tienes tres dias operativos a FULL tick a tick


----------



## debianita (16 Sep 2010)

Tick a tick realtime lo tengo en mi broker pero no puedo exportar datos. El finde tengo mucho tiempo disponible para rellenar mi bbdd y probar mi nuevo engendro. Ya contare que tal


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Sep 2010)

El sp tocando casi los 1130

Mañana puede ser un día grande


----------



## Misterio (17 Sep 2010)

Impresionante los futuros del Dow, el SP ya pasa de 1130.


----------



## no_loko (17 Sep 2010)

Nikkei 225
09/17 - close
9,626.09 +116.59 (+1.23%)


----------



## Nico (17 Sep 2010)

Se puede saber qué Agencia o Broker hizo la compra de 2000 contratos ?

Ese movimiento sumado a la dinámica en Wall Street de hoy nos pueden dar la pista de que "algo" va a pasar. Lamentablemente se trata de esos "algos" que sólo los conocen quienes mueven los hilos pero, es bastante llamativo y no está de más seguirlo de cerca para entender cómo se mueven los mercados.


----------



## pollastre (17 Sep 2010)

Buenos días,

un día más vuelvo a tener convergencia de techos en 10,890, coincidiendo con la proyección de techo semanal que daba exactamente el mismo valor. 

La interpretación es simple: 

Numéricamente (con la cabeza), la niña lleva toda la semana gritando que los vencimientos se realizarán en el entorno del 10890. 

Realistamente (con la intuición), no es razonable esperar que unos vencimientos trimestrales, caóticos como ellos solos, respeten una proyección numérica.

Que cada cual se posicione según guste... el día de hoy, en todo caso, promete.


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2010)

Buenos días.

J&J compra CRUCELL

Crucell N.V.: AMS:CRXL quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> J&J compra CRUCELL
> 
> Crucell N.V.: AMS:CRXL quotes & news - Google Finance



A ver si vemos lo mismo en NVAX...


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2010)

Algo tenemos en el asunto...

Crucell: Investors

Pero... me temo que es agua pasada.


----------



## debianita (17 Sep 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Se puede saber qué Agencia o Broker hizo la compra de 2000 contratos ?
> 
> Ese movimiento sumado a la dinámica en Wall Street de hoy nos pueden dar la pista de que "algo" va a pasar. Lamentablemente se trata de esos "algos" que sólo los conocen quienes mueven los hilos pero, es bastante llamativo y no está de más seguirlo de cerca para entender cómo se mueven los mercados.



Ya te lo digo yo, fue Zuloman, que cerró sus cortos antes del vencimiento 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Ya te lo digo yo, fue Zuloman, que cerró sus cortos antes del vencimiento 8:



¿ a que hora es exactamente el vencimiento ? :

Aun no he cerrado esos 200 contrato Debianita, cuando los cierre lo notaras inocho:


----------



## debianita (17 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ a que hora es exactamente el vencimiento ? :
> 
> Aun no he cerrado esos 200 contrato Debianita, cuando los cierre lo notaras inocho:





12:00 eurostoxx
13:00 dax
16:45 ibex

Eran 2k no 200 

EDIT: Los vencimientos de los usanos creo que son a las 15:30


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Sep 2010)

tengo una duda, a APPLE le voy sacando un 7% y lo voy a mantener, pero no sé si ampliar o meter un etf inverso del ibex......

Alguien se atreve a decir que va a pasar despues del vencimiento?
Quedarse hasta el lunes tanto largo como corto puede ser un poco arriesgado, no?????


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Sep 2010)

Cri cri....cri cri


----------



## rafaxl (17 Sep 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Cri cri....cri cri


----------



## aksarben (17 Sep 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> tengo una duda, a APPLE le voy sacando un 7% y lo voy a mantener, pero no sé si ampliar o meter un etf inverso del ibex......
> 
> Alguien se atreve a decir que va a pasar despues del vencimiento?
> Quedarse hasta el lunes tanto largo como corto puede ser un poco arriesgado, no?????



Sobre AAPL ya te comenté que la veo cara, no te puedo ayudar mucho más :o ... Del ETF ni idea, no tengo la bola de Mulder/pollastre/zuloman xD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Sep 2010)

en 10630 cerrare mis cortos para reabrirlos mas tarde ::


----------



## pyn (17 Sep 2010)

Qué día más soporífero en todos los índices. Nisiquiera con los vencimientos del stoxx se ha movido esto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Sep 2010)

La verdad es que tiran las rayas muy bien... 







PD: El S&P abriría sobre los 1135...


----------



## pollastre (17 Sep 2010)

Y si prolonga Ud. la directriz superior un poquito más... tocamos los 1089x de la niña. 
How interesting.





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La verdad es que tiran las rayas muy bien...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pyn (17 Sep 2010)

Una pregunta que no me queda del todo claro, pollastre, para el cálculo numérico ¿trabajas con datos del índice o de los futuros?


----------



## pollastre (17 Sep 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Una pregunta que no me queda del todo claro, pollastre, para el cálculo numérico ¿trabajas con datos del índice o de los futuros?



Tengo los dos feeds, pero suelo usar los del índice... aunque casi da igual, porque salvo días especiales como el de hoy, la diferencia entre el futuro y el índice es apenas unos pocos pips.


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Estamos tan dormidos hoy que no nos hemos dado cuenta del guanazo que acaba de producirse


----------



## debianita (17 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Estamos tan dormidos hoy que no nos hemos dado cuenta del guanazo que acaba de producirse



 malditos, no he podido meter mi ultimo cargador por 2 cents    No me entro la orden :´( :´( :´(


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Estamos tan dormidos hoy que no nos hemos dado cuenta del guanazo que acaba de producirse



Normal, zuloman ha dicho que cerraba sus cortos...


----------



## donpepito (17 Sep 2010)

La clave está en la resistencia del EURO... han hecho un dump.


----------



## pollastre (17 Sep 2010)

Ojete calor a posible jugada leoncia... desplomo el índice hasta nuestro siguiente suelo, entorno de los 10625, justo antes del dato macro de las 14:30, que "milagrosamente" sale positivo y metemos un rebotón matagacelas para arriba.

Como se pare en los 10620-10630 antes de las 14:30, yo me meto en la trinchera por si acaso :cook:


----------



## tarrito (17 Sep 2010)

le acababa de poner 2 velitas a Santa Kuji para que cerrase el gap ... porque ya estaba dudando que lo hiciera hoy ... y mire Ustec!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> *en 10630 cerrare mis cortos *para reabrirlos mas tarde ::





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Normal, zuloman ha dicho que cerraba sus cortos...



¿ que parte no entendio usted ?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2010)

Dato gueno y nos vamos a los cielos


----------



## tarrito (17 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ que parte no entendio usted ?



usted ha actualizado su bola "adivinatoria" a Android 2.2, verdad?? :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Sep 2010)

Mi bola me dice que no cierre cortos que eso del 10630 puede ser modico............asi que stop y a ver a donde vamos.

Nadie comenta que cuando dije lo de 10630 andabamos por los 10800


----------



## debianita (17 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mi bola me dice que no cierre cortos que eso del 10630 puede ser modico............asi que stop y a ver a donde vamos.
> 
> Nadie comenta que cuando dije lo de 10630 andabamos por los 10800




Pollastre, parece que Zulo ha clonado a su niña 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Sep 2010)

cerrados en 10695 :


----------



## pollastre (17 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pollastre, parece que Zulo ha clonado a su niña 8:



Arrghhh! una brecha de seguridad en mi sistema! ::::

pues sí, yo tenia para hoy exactamente el 10.623.2 ... la verdad es que el zulomaniac se ha acercado peligrosamente a la niña.


----------



## Malus (17 Sep 2010)

Joder que mal yuyu me estan dando los putos vencimientos. Me dan ganas de cerrar los cortos incluso con alguna perdida(irrisoria, pero perdida a fin de cuentas)..ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Joder que mal yuyu me estan dando los putos vencimientos. Me dan ganas de cerrar los cortos incluso con alguna perdida(irrisoria, pero perdida a fin de cuentas)..ienso:



que dices si se esta gestando una bajadita a los infiernos


----------



## Malus (17 Sep 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que dices si se esta gestando una bajadita a los infiernos



Ahora mismo lo estaba viendo, pero no se yo. Estos son capaces de darle la vuelta..


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Sep 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Ahora mismo lo estaba viendo, pero no se yo. Estos son capaces de darle la vuelta..



yo cerre los viejos cortos, los volvi a abrir en los de octubre y los acabo de volver a cerrar......he abierto largos ahora 

pero seguramente acabe el dia corto de nuevo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Abrid un poco el gráfico y mirarlo en diario... la zona 10570-10590 ahora mismo es vital para el Ibex. Tendencia alcista desde el 9800 y MM200. Se podrían intentar largos con stop muy claro, si lo rompe cortos claros a medio plazo...

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Sep 2010)

stop para proteger plusvis en mis largos que estoy muy amiriconado hoygan


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2010)

Hoy tiene que ser un Pepon's Day


----------



## Mendrugo (17 Sep 2010)

El S&P nos marca la pauta:
El nivel 1130 es una fuerte resistencia, que ha tratado varias veces de romper.
Como se vé en el gráfico ha roto por arriba barriendo, y girándose a continuación.

Las posiciones cortas ahora parecen ganadoras, sin confirmación por el monento.Largos cerrados por si acaso.
Ya veremos como termina la sesión al final de la jornada.


----------



## Malus (17 Sep 2010)

Pos nada, al final no los he cerrado, y no porque no quisiera, mas bien porque me he hecho un lio con la opcion de vender que tiene el multicanal del santander que es una mierda...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Sep 2010)

cerrados esos largos con plusvis 

esperando a ver si abro mas cortos o si vuelvo a abrir largos....veamos que hacemos y hacia donde vamos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Sep 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Pos nada, al final no los he cerrado, y no porque no quisiera, mas bien porque me he hecho un lio con la opcion de vender que tiene el multicanal del santander que es una mierda...



si no me equivoco te van a dar otra oportunidad en unos minutos, pero pon un stop por si acaso eh 

vaya, aqui tiene usted su oportunidad.....aunque yo de ti pondria un stp por si te llevas una agradable sorpresa


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Sep 2010)

jajjajjaja, espero que me hayas hecho caso amigo 

no me gusta ganar solo


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2010)

yo no cierro cortos ni de coña hasta octubre por lo menos -_-


----------



## Malus (17 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si no me equivoco te van a dar otra oportunidad en unos minutos, pero pon un stop por si acaso eh
> 
> vaya, aqui tiene usted su oportunidad.....aunque yo de ti pondria un stp por si te llevas una agradable sorpresa



Habia dejado una orden para vender si tocaba los 1063x. Pense que no volveria a ese nivel pero al final se ha ejecutado. Pos nada fuera cortos y 24x pipos pa la saca, algo es algo y me quedo mas tranquilo no dejando nada abierto para la semana.
Que os vaya bien a los demas.


----------



## Malus (17 Sep 2010)

Pos he cerrado en esos 10630, mala suerte por la guanada que vino pero bueno, el caso es salir con plusvis.
Guanas plusvis tengan ustedes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Sep 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo no cierro cortos ni de coña hasta octubre por lo menos -_-



cuidado en la media hora que falta para el vencimiento


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2010)

no pasa na , todos los indicadores estan tan mal como cuando estuvimos en los 1000 del sp solo que ahora estamos donde estamos


----------



## Mendrugo (17 Sep 2010)

Esta es la figura que nos está dejando el S&P

Tradin cortos hasta los 1113. Si se pierde este nivel, corfirmada cambio de tendencia del último impulso.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Sep 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no pasa na , todos los indicadores estan tan mal como cuando estuvimos en los 1000 del sp solo que ahora estamos donde estamos



el que avisa no es traidor 

y hoy mi bolita de cristal esta que se sale hoyga


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2010)

yo soy un inversor a largo -_- pero en version bajista , por cierto a que hora es el vencimiento usano ?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo soy un inversor a largo -_- pero en version bajista , por cierto a que hora es el vencimiento usano ?



fue a las 15,15h


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Sep 2010)

cerrados largos y abiertos cortos 

creo que me quedare corto hasta Noviembre  salvo que hoy mismo volvamos a los 10500 y rebotemos, justo en 10500 pondre un stop y si no salta hasta Noviembre directo hoygan :no:


----------



## EL_LIMITE (17 Sep 2010)

Buenas, tendremos noticias pronto de los amigos de MOODYS para ESPAÑA ????? 

Salgado cree que Moody's no bajará la calificación a España mientras Fitch recorta las de Andalucía y Cataluña, Bolsas y Mercados, expansion.com


Por otra parte los chicos de Fitch van comentando algo, me parece a mi que lo de que nos ponga un aprobado justito no va a colar.

Fitch retoma los recortes de ráting a las CCAA: baja a Canarias a AA-, Bolsas y Mercados, expansion.com


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2010)

Este indicador es muy importante

ECRI

El indicador de crecimiento adelantado semanal se va a máximos de 14 semanas. ECRI no obstante advierte que el indicador no indica recesión pero sí una recuperación débil


----------



## tarrito (17 Sep 2010)

porqueyolovalgo! 

Salgado cree que Moody's mantendrá la máxima calificación crediticia a España - 2454647 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Sep 2010)

¿Alguien sabe como insertar los botones de instantsfun en el foro?

Serían la caña.

ED: aquí explican cómo hacerlo, pero no funciona porque este foro borra la palabra c.g.i.

<embed src="http://instantsfun.es/swf/csi.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#4682B4" WIDTH="200" HEIGHT="200">


----------



## Mulder (17 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy el volumen es ya con el nuevo contrato, el día ha tenido dos fases con pivote a las 13:30.

Primero han estado mareando, el saldo estaba en positivo y negativo debido a compras y ventas compensadas, a partir de la hora pivote se han puesto a vender con cierta fuerza.

En subasta han vendido.

No tanta fuerza, hoy el volumen ha quedado bastante más bajo que en los días precedentes, aunque no como cuando estaban en la playa, y las ventas no han sido tan agresivas, aunque en general el volumen ha sido muy bajo.

Parece que esperan gap bajista para el lunes, pero no están convencidos de que esto vaya a bajar del todo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> Hoy el volumen es ya con el nuevo contrato, el día ha tenido dos fases con pivote a las 13:30.
> 
> ...



¿Pero de qué hablas, tío? yo estaba hablando de botones.



Que alguien le haga llegar esto a calopez, por favor:

Instantsfun BBcode : BBcodes - ColoreatuForo

Hasta podríamos crear botones propios.

Creo que calopez puede crear una etiqueta que se llame [botones][/botones] y así dar rienda suelta a la imaginación e hijoputismo de los foreros.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Sep 2010)

Caballeros, respecto al guano de hoy sólo voy a decir una cosa:







<embed src="http://instantsfun.es/swf/haha.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#4682B4" WIDTH="200" HEIGHT="200">


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Sep 2010)

Fuentes bajistas consultadas han declarado lo siguiente sobre el estado del Ibex35:







<embed src="http://instantsfun.es/swf/over9000.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#4682B4" WIDTH="200" HEIGHT="200">


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Sep 2010)

El forero zuloman ha declarado lo siguiente al cierre del Ibex35:

<embed src="http://instantsfun.es/swf/csi.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#4682B4" WIDTH="200" HEIGHT="200">


----------



## debianita (17 Sep 2010)

Bendita, habla con klopez para que cada vez que dé a unos de estos botones envie la orden a mi broker de vender 100 contratos del DAX :baba:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Bendita, habla con klopez para que cada vez que dé a unos de estos botones envie la orden a mi broker de vender 100 contratos del DAX :baba:



<embed src="http://instantsfun.es/swf/badumtss.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#4682B4" WIDTH="200" HEIGHT="200">


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Sep 2010)

El sector corto del hilo ha emitido el siguiente comunicado:







<embed src="http://instantsfun.es/swf/excellent.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#4682B4" WIDTH="200" HEIGHT="200">


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Sep 2010)

El sector largo, por su parte, ha declarado lo siguiente:

<embed src="http://instantsfun.es/swf/fuckoff.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#4682B4" WIDTH="200" HEIGHT="200">


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Sep 2010)

<embed src="http://instantsfun.es/swf/evillaugh.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#4682B4" WIDTH="200" HEIGHT="200">


----------



## debianita (18 Sep 2010)

Buenos dias foreria,

os cuento, Dios acaba de matar 100 gatitos, he descargado el visualchart V, si hamijos, sobre el OS del demonio  Tengo un problema, con datos de 1 min el máximo periodo que me dá es 1 mes. Siguiendo el manual de visualchart he visto que se puede cambiar. Para ello hay que ir a "Datos" y "Descargar intradia", sobre el papel puedes seleccionar un periodo de tiempo más amplio, pero tengo esta opción está deshabilitada, supongo que será limitación de la versión de pruebas   

Mi gozo en un pozo, existe alguna alternativa?

Si algun forero se apiada de mi, que me facilite datos con resolución de 1 min de algun indice serio (periodo 6 meses minimo, mejor un añito o más) Puedo proporcionar servidor ftp para el envio.

Grácias!!

EDIT: Comentar mi primera impresión sobre visualchart, me gusta mucho más prt, es más prefiero el qtstalker.


----------



## Mulder (18 Sep 2010)

A los buenos dias!



debianita dijo:


> Buenos dias foreria,
> 
> os cuento, Dios acaba de matar 100 gatitos, he descargado el visualchart V, si hamijos, sobre el OS del demonio  Tengo un problema, con datos de 1 min el máximo periodo que me dá es 1 mes. Siguiendo el manual de visualchart he visto que se puede cambiar. Para ello hay que ir a "Datos" y "Descargar intradia", sobre el papel puedes seleccionar un periodo de tiempo más amplio, pero tengo esta opción está deshabilitada, supongo que será limitación de la versión de pruebas
> 
> ...



Tiene ustec un mensaje privado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El forero zuloman ha declarado lo siguiente al cierre del Ibex35:
> 
> <embed src="http://instantsfun.es/swf/csi.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#4682B4" WIDTH="200" HEIGHT="200">



A ver si me explicas que significan esos platitos de las fotos que pones :

Parece que vas largo  .............. no te pongas nervioso que de los 3000 tonuelianos es muy dificil que baje :no:

Por cierto, este mes he cerrado con + 400 pipos, un pobre resultado teniendo en cuenta que he llegado a tener casi + 1000 ........peroooooooo para subir dia si y dia tambien tampoco han ido muy lejos.

No lo olvide amigo : la bolsa sube por la escalera y baja por la ventana 

No te quiero poner nerviosos pero he visto un post en el foro que habla de que Salgado y Zapatero van " a convencer" a los de ws de que no vendan deuda soberana española por que estamos en la champion league.

Motivo mas que suficiente para meter cortos con todo el cargador y vender deuda soberana este domingo en el rastro antes de que el desastre lo impida


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (18 Sep 2010)

Buenos días.

Después de una semana realmente liada, VACACIONES...

Las he empezado haciendo una comparativa entre Ibex 35, Complementario y Small Cap. No son muy halagüeños los resultados...

Análisis y comparativa de Ibex 35, Ibex Complementario e Ibex Small Cap. | Opciones y Futuros

Parece que nuestra bolsa, salvo por cuatro valores, está abandonada de la mano de Dios. Veremos como acaba esto.

Que paséis buen fin de semana.


----------



## Misterio (18 Sep 2010)

Impresionante a lo que estamos llegando.

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Sep 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Impresionante a lo que estamos llegando.
> 
> La Carta de la Bolsa



A esto me referia en el anterior post ¿ alguien sigue dudando de la que se nos vienen encima ? ya veo al Soros poniendose corto en deuda española segun el tontobabas de Zapatero le de los buenos dias


----------



## debianita (18 Sep 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Impresionante a lo que estamos llegando.
> 
> La Carta de la Bolsa




Estoy convencido que dentro de poco, todo el despilfarro estatal, terruñistico y de hayuntamientos explotará. Aqui en catalunya estamos empufadisimos y de momento sacan la plata de los hamijos politicastros enchufados en las cajitas, pero esto se irá al guano ...

A mi no me queda ni un solo cargador, todo al ROJO :XX: etf, puts ...que se preparen 

PD: Me da igual que sea en setiembre, en octube o en noviembre. Yo quiero mi parte :XX: , Botas, que hay de lo mio?


----------



## debianita (18 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> A esto me referia en el anterior post ¿ alguien sigue dudando de la que se nos vienen encima ? ya veo al Soros poniendose corto en deuda española segun el tontobabas de Zapatero le de los buenos dias




El hdlgp de Soros saldrá diciendo que compra deuda española, cuando en realidad meterá más cortos que todo el hilo elevado a la enésima potencia. Este Soros es un cabrón, hace nada que salia diciendo que el oro estaba burbujeado.... seguro que le llevan los lingotes y los krugers en camiones a su mansiones. En los papelitos boniles es donde está la burbuja, no en las commodities


----------



## Malus (18 Sep 2010)

Debianita, a ti que porcentaje te rascan en los etf al comprar y vender?


----------



## fmc (18 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Buenos dias foreria,
> 
> os cuento, Dios acaba de matar 100 gatitos, he descargado el visualchart V, si hamijos, sobre el OS del demonio  Tengo un problema, con datos de 1 min el máximo periodo que me dá es 1 mes. Siguiendo el manual de visualchart he visto que se puede cambiar. Para ello hay que ir a "Datos" y "Descargar intradia", sobre el papel puedes seleccionar un periodo de tiempo más amplio, pero tengo esta opción está deshabilitada, supongo que será limitación de la versión de pruebas
> 
> ...



Cuando pinches en insertar gráfico, te sale abajo un menu para seleccionar el periodo.... eso sí, la primera vez que descarga datos antiguos puede tardar bastante, que no te salga de primeras, no significa que no los vaya descargando poco a poco y los muestre luego


----------



## fmc (18 Sep 2010)

PD: debianita, en opciones - gráficos también tienes una opción que limita el número de días al descargar intradía.... creo que si seleccionas específicamente más tiempo no influye, pero por si acaso cámbiala


----------



## kaxkamel (18 Sep 2010)

en apuestas RETA que el ibex 35 acabe septiembre por debajo de los 9800 (la apuesta más bajista de todas) se paga 11 a 1.
Cómo lo véis?`posibilidades de guano de aquí al 30?


----------



## carloszorro (18 Sep 2010)




----------



## debianita (18 Sep 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Cuando pinches en insertar gráfico, te sale abajo un menu para seleccionar el periodo.... eso sí, la primera vez que descarga datos antiguos puede tardar bastante, que no te salga de primeras, no significa que no los vaya descargando poco a poco y los muestre luego




:Aplauso:

Mil gracias!! It works! Pregunta, cuando se acaba el periodo de pruebas tambien puedes usarlo?

Voy a exprimir mi conexión ) Alierta tiembla


----------



## debianita (18 Sep 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Debianita, a ti que porcentaje te rascan en los etf al comprar y vender?




Te lo tendria que mirar.... cuando te das de alta en Bankinter te dan un bono de 400 euros para operar con etfs, asi que las comisiones que me han cobrado hasta hora son irrisorias, canones y poco más. En cuanto encuentre un rato te lo miro


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> A ver si me explicas que significan esos platitos de las fotos que pones :
> 
> Parece que vas largo  .............. no te pongas nervioso que de los 3000 tonuelianos es muy dificil que baje :no:
> 
> ...



Supongo que será broma... ::

Son botones con sonidos, a lo mejor es que no te funcionan porque no tienes instalado el flash.


----------



## fmc (18 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> Mil gracias!! It works! Pregunta, cuando se acaba el periodo de pruebas tambien puedes usarlo?
> 
> Voy a exprimir mi conexión ) Alierta tiembla



sí, sí, yo lo que tengo es la versión caducada. Lo único que se actualiza de noche y algunas veces no me lo hace, no sé si porque perderá la conexión :


----------



## debianita (18 Sep 2010)

Malus dijo:


> Debianita, a ti que porcentaje te rascan en los etf al comprar y vender?



https://broker.bankinter.com/www/es-es/***/broker+etf_comisiones?accion=nacional&sinframe=Y


El link está chungo sustituye los asteriscos por *** c-g-i pero sin guiones

8 euros, hasta 90.000 euros.
0,05% sobre el efectivo (máx. 120 euros) para importes superiores a 90.000 euros.


----------



## until (19 Sep 2010)

Buenas!

Debianita como es que no te descargaste el Visual Chart Java edition que corre sobre linux, por lo que veo estas en el ubuntu simulando un xp......
Tienes algún problema con la plataforma? yo el que utilizo es el Visual Chart version 4 que no es ta pesada como la 5 (aunque esta tambien la tengo).
Sobre los ticker de datos es curioso pero yo alguna vez comparando graficos entre distintas plataformas, en el ProrealTime he visto velas con un rango ficticio, pues el rango que marcaba el Proreal no tenia nada que ver con el del Visual ni con el Google Finance ni con el de Yahoo, etc.........que en estos ultimos si coincidia..............
La verdad es que esto de no tener una fiabilidad en los datos incluido el Visual que veras lo que tiene al descargarlos de "rellenar huecos", es lo peor de estas plataformas..........
Bueno si necesitas algo ya sabes..............
Un saludo!


----------



## debianita (19 Sep 2010)

El screenshot es del forero fmc 
Al mirar en la web del visualchart entendí que la versión de Java estaba fiera de la descarga gratuita, que costaba 5 lereles al mes a parte de la conexión realtime de visualchart. Anyway ya tengo los datos que quería para testear un sitemilla que estoy creando.
Puedes explicar que es lo que hace la función de rellenar huecos?
El tema que comentas de la disparidad de datos entre las diferentes plataformas es preocupante... Al final tendremos que hacer una colecta y montar un chiringuito financiero para conectarnos directamente contra BME, en plan GS, en la misma sala del datacenter 

Saludos


until dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Debianita como es que no te descargaste el Visual Chart Java edition que corre sobre linux, por lo que veo estas en el ubuntu simulando un xp......
> Tienes algún problema con la plataforma? yo el que utilizo es el Visual Chart version 4 que no es ta pesada como la 5 (aunque esta tambien la tengo).
> ...


----------



## sapito (19 Sep 2010)

Hola, 
gracias por la discusión sobre los datos intradía del VC, no sabía que con la versión de gratis pudieras obetnerlos, y la verdad es que es un puntazo.
Habéis conseguido descargar datos de un minuto del ibex anteriores a 2000? Yo no.
Un saludo.


----------



## until (19 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El screenshot es del forero fmc
> Al mirar en la web del visualchart entendí que la versión de Java estaba fiera de la descarga gratuita, que costaba 5 lereles al mes a parte de la conexión realtime de visualchart. Anyway ya tengo los datos que quería para testear un sitemilla que estoy creando.
> Puedes explicar que es lo que hace la función de rellenar huecos?
> El tema que comentas de la disparidad de datos entre las diferentes plataformas es preocupante... Al final tendremos que hacer una colecta y montar un chiringuito financiero para conectarnos directamente contra BME, en plan GS, en la misma sala del datacenter
> ...



Buenas entiendo que si entras aqui* VisualChart Java Edition* y te descargas en dowload con las claves que te han facilitado tendrias que tener acceso.........
Lo de rellenar hueco entiendo que cuando estas en conexion de tiempo real por ejemplo en el futuro del ibex y se producen "fallas en la conexion" y se generan huecos en el grafico que se va generando, si das a rellenar huecos se vuelve a graficar ocultado esos huecos, pero dando errores en la fiabilidad de los datos tanto en precio, como en volumen.
Pues lo de BME yo lo he estado mirando en su web,jejejjejej solo por curiosidad, y tienen soluciones personalizadas, tambien tienen una plataforma llamada visual trader.
El problema de la fiabilidad de estas plataformas es cuando quieres hacer un sistema autómatico............
Cuando te expire el tiempo de prueba ya nos diras si tienes acceso a los datos historicos intradia.........
Un saludo!


----------



## debianita (19 Sep 2010)

until dijo:


> Buenas entiendo que si entras aqui* VisualChart Java Edition* y te descargas en dowload con las claves que te han facilitado tendrias que tener acceso.........
> Lo de rellenar hueco entiendo que cuando estas en conexion de tiempo real por ejemplo en el futuro del ibex y se producen "fallas en la conexion" y se generan huecos en el grafico que se va generando, si das a rellenar huecos se vuelve a graficar ocultado esos huecos, pero dando errores en la fiabilidad de los datos tanto en precio, como en volumen.
> Pues lo de BME yo lo he estado mirando en su web,jejejjejej solo por curiosidad, y tienen soluciones personalizadas, tambien tienen una plataforma llamada visual trader.
> El problema de la fiabilidad de estas plataformas es cuando quieres hacer un sistema autómatico............
> ...



Okis con lo de rellenar huecos  El forero fmc ha comentado que el tiene la versión caducadísima y puede descargarse datos, espero que yo no sea una excepción  En cuanto tenga un rato miraré lo del java edition, ahora estoy investigando MFBH-P :cook:

Como sé que en este hilo hay seguidores de ppcc lo dejo caer  Hoy el maestro ha mencionado nuevamente el tema ... aunque hay cosas que no me cuadran.

Saludos


----------



## fmc (19 Sep 2010)

until dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Debianita como es que no te descargaste el Visual Chart Java edition que corre sobre linux, por lo que veo estas en el ubuntu simulando un xp......



concretamente la captura la saqué haciendo un escritorio remoto por vnc de un ubuntu a otro ubuntu que corre una máquina virtual de xp.... enrevesado que es uno 

ya conocía la versión java, pero como la clave que me dieron para el visual chart la tengo metida en la versión de windows pero no la apunté, por pereza de solicitar una nueva sigo así :o


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2010)

La vela roja de la mayor parte de los valores del Chulibex este pasado viernes tiene bastante mala pinta.

Trazando una directriz bajista desde los máximos históricos, ésta cae por los 10900.

Esta semana post-vencimiento es bastante importante para aclarar el panorama.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Sep 2010)

Habeis visto esto?

¡Aquí no quiebra nadie! Confirmado: Trichet rescató a Irlanda el viernes | Errores Puntuales

Veremos reboton mañana??


----------



## bertok (19 Sep 2010)

Apuesto por semana bajista.


----------



## credulo (19 Sep 2010)

yo apuesto por testear los 9800


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Supongo que será broma... ::
> 
> Son botones con sonidos, a lo mejor es que no te funcionan porque no tienes instalado el flash.



pues no estaba de broma, no se me habia ocurrido poner el raton encima, pense que eran fotos :o

Mi opinion sobre la evolucion de la bolsa es que debemos ir hacia los 10.000 en ws y luego volver a rebotar o hundirnos definitivamente, si se cumple la primera premisa ( 10.000 en ws ) ya le preguntare a mi bolita de cristal que pasara despues  .

los 10.000 en ws deberian corresponderse con los 9800-10.000 del chulibex pero eso no es determinante, este donde este el chulibex habra que plantearse q1ue hacer en funcion del ambiente .

PD: OJO , si alguno me hace caso y se arruina siempre puede reclamar al maestro armero


----------



## until (20 Sep 2010)

Algernon dijo:


> Uso el prorealtime en Linux pero veo que ustedes utilizan más el visualchart. ¿Me podrían confirmar que la versión java de visualchart es operativa en Linux? Entiendo como *debianita* que cuesta 5 euros al mes: "No olvide que si ya es cliente de Visual Chart podrá disfrutar de Java Edition por sólo 5€ más". ¿Es mejor programa que el prorealtime? El uso que le doy a este programa es muy, muy básico: Ibex-35, sin datos en tiempo real...



Es tecnologia Java, por lo tanto si en tu equipo tienes java instalado podras utlizarlo.
Debianita, esta en periodo de prueba durante tres dias y creo que le vale para testearlo, aunque prefiera que el cielo acabe con 100 gatitos 
Yo tengo licencia solo para visual chart, y acabo de entrar en el Java Edition sin problemas.........
No es ni mejor ni peor, el Proreal tiene fallos lo mismo que visual chart pero es lo que hay de plataformas en castellano y de bajo coste.
Lo bueno es que no son incompatibles, y puedes utilizar ambos........


----------



## debianita (20 Sep 2010)

Algernon dijo:


> Alabado sea ppcc pues él nos guiará a beneficios que nadie podrá creer.




Yo no suelo hacer caso de lo que dicen los gurus, exceptuando a Zuloman y su bola de cristal  Pero ppcc (ir-, inmobiografo ...) ha demostrado ser clarividente en cuanto a la crisis, cuando apenas nadie se le pasaba por la cabeza.

No hará muchos días dijo que los suelos de las bolsas ya eran conocidos, y ayer salta con el tema de la gran nueva estafa de meter las pensiones en papelitos bursátiles..... ienso: soy bastante escéptico, pero iremos con cuidao con nuestra hazaña a medio plazo.


----------



## spheratu (20 Sep 2010)

Lo grande de PPCC es que cuando hicimos suelo el año pasado alrededor de 7000 si no recuerdo mal,el tio ya dijo que esos eran los minimos de esta crisis.
Visto lo visto,de momento no iba desencaminado...


----------



## rafaxl (20 Sep 2010)

Uiiii ya huele por aqui a perdida de fe en el big guano y no soy yo solo jejje. Que sea lo que dios quiera y de mucha pasta que es en lo que consiste el juego.

Buenos dias.


----------



## rafaxl (20 Sep 2010)

Bueno poco a poco vamos despegando.

Este aburrimiento no se acaba nunca o que????:8::8:


----------



## debianita (20 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Uiiii ya huele por aqui a perdida de fe en el big guano y no soy yo solo jejje. Que sea lo que dios quiera y de mucha pasta que es en lo que consiste el juego.
> 
> Buenos dias.



Hoyga, la fe es lo último que se pierde  yo voy corto hasta las orejas, eso no quita que me cubra para salir airoso de un megasubidón


----------



## Claca (20 Sep 2010)

Buenos días

A pesar del vencimiento, todo sigue igual. Sólo europa recortó, pero USA aguantó el tipo la mar de bien. Poco a poco en la resistencia, habiendo alcanzado por fin los 1.130, la gente empieza a hablar de dejar atrás el lateral para volver a máximos e incluso ir más allá. Como son estas cosas.

El EUR/USD se encuentra en un punto interesante:







Los mercados se mueven en una calma tensa y el volmen sigue sin aparecer. Es muy probable que antes de precipitarse hacia una dirección asistamos a una maniobra de diversión. Más tarde mirando los gráficos diremos "¡Joder, estaba tan claro!"

Paciencia.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Sep 2010)

Buenos días... 

Por ahora en intradía nos frena el fibo61,8% del rango máximo-mínimo del viernes pasado (300 puntos nada menos...)







Saludos...

PD: Futuros del S&P en 1130...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Sep 2010)

el ultimo bombillo del hilo ataca en el general  , si, ese que dijo que nos desplomabamos mas alla de los 3000 toneluanicos esa misma semana, casualmente la semana mas alcista del mes :XX:

Ahora sube la puesta y nos indica en el principal que nos vamos a cero, que las acciones desaparecen.

Tonuel ¿ no seras tu con un nuevo nick radicalizando la postura ? si no eres tu, espabila que te quitan el puesto :XX: :XX:

EDITO : Aqui teneis al bombillo y sus "razonamientos" , los comentarios no tienen desperdicio , lastima de tags :XX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-accion-ni-contrateis-plan-de-pensiones.html


----------



## tarrito (20 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> el ultimo bombillo del hilo ataca en el general  , si, ese que dijo que nos desplomabamos mas alla de los 3000 toneluanicos esa misma semana, casualmente la semana mas alcista del mes :XX:
> 
> Ahora sube la puesta y nos indica en el principal que nos vamos a cero, que las acciones desaparecen.
> 
> ...



mmmmm... interesante interesante ienso:

a ver si lo entiendo; nos ponemos cortos hasta que llegue a "0" ¿alguien me explica cómo se compra algo a "0"? ¿se lo regalan al primero? ¿preferencia si vas de parte del foro?
curiosidad y tal ...  :cook:


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Sep 2010)

el tema es vender el corto el penultimo, es decir cuando ha llegado a0.0000000000000000000000000000000....1
hay que hilar muy muy fino porque todos esperaran a ese momento, pero si te pasas... te quedas en 0


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> el ultimo bombillo del hilo ataca en el general  , si, ese que dijo que nos desplomabamos mas alla de los 3000 toneluanicos esa misma semana, casualmente la semana mas alcista del mes :XX:
> 
> Ahora sube la puesta y nos indica en el principal que nos vamos a cero, que las acciones desaparecen.
> 
> ...




Señal de largos sin duda.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> mmmmm... interesante interesante ienso:
> 
> a ver si lo entiendo; nos ponemos cortos hasta que llegue a "0" ¿alguien me explica cómo se compra algo a "0"? ¿se lo regalan al primero? ¿preferencia si vas de parte del foro?
> curiosidad y tal ...  :cook:



preguntaselo al bombillo, se ve que de esto sabe un monton


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (20 Sep 2010)

Recomendación larga para la semana:

Allied Irish Banks, plc. (ADR): NYSE:AIB quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## tarrito (20 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> preguntaselo al bombillo, se ve que de esto sabe un monton



no hace falta preguntar, acabo de leerlo y lo tengo claro. 8:

voy al banco y pido (por favor) que cambien TODOS mis euretes por la Nueva Divisa Mundial (que es secreta pero el del banco y yo conocemos) ::

espero tranquilamente a que se hunda a cero y vuelva a subir a 0.0000000000000000 ...1 como seré de los pocos con la nueva moneda, lo compro todo  Así de fácil :XX:


----------



## tarrito (20 Sep 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Recomendación larga para la semana:
> 
> Allied Irish Banks, plc. (ADR): NYSE:AIB quotes & news - Google Finance



Luca que diferencia ves en comprarlas en la forma AIB.IR ??

ALLIED IRISH BANKS Stock Chart | AIB.IR Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## aksarben (20 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Luca que diferencia ves en comprarlas en la forma AIB.IR ??
> 
> ALLIED IRISH BANKS Stock Chart | AIB.IR Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance



La diferencia es comprarlas en Nueva York o en la bolsa de Irlanda. Es elección tuya, dependiendo del broker que tengas, comisiones y la pequeña diferencia en precio que pueda haber al cambio actual entre las dos monedas.


----------



## rafaxl (20 Sep 2010)

up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misterio (20 Sep 2010)

Que les pasa a los americanos? ya están oliendo el QE2?


----------



## pyn (20 Sep 2010)

Dia curioso, se ha intentado bajar en varios momentos de día pero nisiquiera nos acercamos a los mínimos del viernes. Sin embargo, a la hora de subir lo hemos hecho con fuerza, parece que no están por la labor de llevar acompañantes en la bajada.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Sep 2010)

Sentimiento alcista desbocado... :rolleye:







Saludos...

PD: Me he pillado un mini corto en 10625... a ver que tal sale...


----------



## rafaxl (20 Sep 2010)

Vamos!!!!!

Plas!!!!!!!






Brent powahh!


----------



## Interesado (20 Sep 2010)

Buff, qué aburrido está esto!

En principio no parece mal momento para cortos, al menos a tenor de los indicadores diarios.

¿Creéis que vamos a seguir con este sopor hasta que hayan pasado las elecciones en usa?

Tenemos al VIX moviéndose en un rango muy estrecho con el MACD a punto de cortarse al alza.


----------



## Claca (20 Sep 2010)

Yo creo que pronto le van a dar la vuelta... esto es sólo la euforia alcista que precede a los giros, vease los 12.240 desde el lateral con techo en los 11.900. Lo peligroso es que en este último movimiento pueden recorrese distancias relativamente largas en pocas sesiones, pero con paciencia o un apalancamiento limitado debería poder salvarse. Mi opinión: esto morarirá con un gap alcista de agotamiento que USA ni llegará a oler.


----------



## Interesado (20 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Yo creo que pronto le van a dar la vuelta... esto es sólo la euforia alcista que precede a los giros, vease los 12.240 desde el lateral con techo en los 11.900. Lo peligroso es que en este último movimiento pueden recorrese distancias relativamente largas en pocas sesiones, pero con paciencia o un apalancamiento limitado debería poder salvarse. Mi opinión: esto morarirá con un gap alcista de agotamiento que USA ni llegará a oler.



La verdad es que descargaron mucha sobrecompra con la bajadita del vencimiento.

Así mirando los gráficos por encima me da la impresión de que volveremos a la carga para hacer una breve rotura en falso del techo en 10850, y después al hoyo... pero es más que nada una intuición.

El camino hasta los 11200 puede ser tremendamente arduo, hay muchísima resistencia... 

PD: Y encima no me va el gráfico del futuro del IBEX en R4... :´(
Leoncios! Dejénme un poco de ancho de banda!


----------



## Mulder (20 Sep 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que tenemos otro día de la marmota 'as usual'.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Yo creo que pronto le van a dar la vuelta... esto es sólo la euforia alcista que precede a los giros, vease los 12.240 desde el lateral con techo en los 11.900. Lo peligroso es que en este último movimiento pueden recorrese distancias relativamente largas en pocas sesiones, pero con paciencia o un apalancamiento limitado debería poder salvarse. *Mi opinión: esto morarirá con un gap alcista de agotamiento que USA ni llegará a oler.*



Mañana puede ser por ejemplo


----------



## Mulder (20 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

El día ha sido aburrido con poca actividad, no han operado a las 9, 10, 12, 13, 14 ni 15. Parece que vuelven a la playa y eso que aquí está lloviendo ienso:

Básicamente han comprado todo el día, salvo a las horas mencionadas, pero hacia las 17 han empezado a vender con cierta fuerza.

En subasta han vendido.

Haciendo un 'túnel' de filtrado entre entre el umbral de hoy y su mitad, se ve como han empezado comprando hasta las 9:30, luego han vendido hasta las 15, para volver a comprar hasta las 17, donde ya han echado el resto, aunque el saldo vuelve a salir positivo.

Parece que esperan gao a la baja para mañana, no se les ve demasiado convencidos con los largos a pesar de las compras de hoy.


----------



## Claca (20 Sep 2010)

La azul coincide con la resi del SP500 en 1130 -y HCHi-, pero en España, que somos amantes del café, tenemos una taza con asa, aunque al igual que en el índice yanki lo veo más como una curiosidad estética que una figura con repercursiones prácticas. No obstante, si en USA tienen un último ataque de euforia alcista y deciden avanzar un peldaño más (1.150), sería posible recorrer un nuevo tramo hasta la morada. El canal, con 6 toques, ya está confirmado.

He puesto las proyecciones de cada caso, que no se apague la fe


----------



## rafaxl (20 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> La azul coincide con la resi del SP500 en 1130 -y HCHi-, pero en España, que somos amantes del café, tenemos una taza con asa, aunque al igual que en el índice yanki lo veo más como una curiosidad estética que una figura con repercursiones prácticas. No obstante, si en USA tienen un último ataque de euforia alcista y deciden avanzar un peldaño más (1.150), sería posible recorrer un nuevo tramo hasta la morada. El canal, con 6 toques, ya está confirmado.
> 
> He puesto las proyecciones de cada caso, que no se apague la fe



Le pondremos unas velitas para los cortos .


----------



## rafaxl (20 Sep 2010)

SP pasando los 1140...


----------



## rafaxl (20 Sep 2010)

El sp en 1144 rozando los 1145. Arreon de ultima hora.


----------



## rafaxl (20 Sep 2010)

Que os parece lo que han puesto en el principal??

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...4-asi-es-como-se-gana-dinero-en-la-bolsa.html


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Sep 2010)

Los largos vienen para quedarse


----------



## rafaxl (20 Sep 2010)

Nus vemuss en Marte hamijos jejejejeje. 

En fin, a ver que dice mañana el barbas. Parece que la tinta de la epson huele hasta aqui ya...


----------



## Claca (20 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los largos vienen para quedarse



Si los largos vienen para quedarse, harán un pull, echarán a la gente y lo volverán a subir. Si con el optimismo que empieza a aparecer en el mercado se rompen resistencias, para mí es un indicio de trampa, vamos, que la idea no es quedarse, precisamente, por más contundente que parezca la ruptura.

Soy el primero que defendió ir a 1.130 y dilatar hasta 1.150, me cansé de repetir que de cortos nanai, de hecho, ahora también he repetido que hasta el momento no hay giro alguno, peeeeero, tal y como están las cosas, yo no veo que los largos se queden, más bien me viene a la cabeza el escenario de marzo-abril (en el caso del IBEX). En cualquier caso, este tipo de situaciones deben recordarnos que en bolsa siempre hay que tener un plan B.

Cada uno ve lo que quiere ver en los gráficos, pero hay que tener en cuenta la única verdad universal en bolsa: cuando uno compra, es que uno está vendiendo. Todos sabemos a quién hay que seguir.


----------



## gabacho (21 Sep 2010)

Toca un poco de guano ya, no? :


----------



## spheratu (21 Sep 2010)

Estos ioputas son capaces de dejar el ibex a 13000 antes de fin de año. La cosa es llevar la contraria....


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2010)

Buenos días.

Para los Nasdadictos... modo watch:

OXiGENE, Inc.: NASDAQ:OXGN quotes & news - Google Finance

Enhorabuena a los seguidores de AGEN .... y PARD .. que entraran en los suelos... CYCC ... nuevo movimiento en progreso.


----------



## pyn (21 Sep 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Para los Nasdadictos... modo watch:
> 
> ...




Pese el movimiento de ayer de PARD no veo claro la reentrada, yo me sali con leves ganancias y tras eso hubo una caída brutal, desde mas de 2$ a 40 centavos... ¿La ves recuperando?


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

Toma pelotazo parriba!!! esto es la caña tios.


----------



## pyn (21 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Toma pelotazo parriba!!! esto es la caña tios.



Seguimos en el mismo sitio de hace unas semanas, 2800de stoxx y 10800 de ibex. Ya toca romper resistencias.


----------



## Interesado (21 Sep 2010)

Buenos días.

Tenemos divergencia bajista clara en el MACD horario que marcó máximos el día 9.

Hasta el momento la operación más grande del día ha sido una compra a las 9.22h y se ve alguna venta, aunque no tan grande.

Jugando un poco a hacer de pollastre, diría que hoy el techo del canal lo tenemos en 10870 del contado.

El sentimiento usano se ha moderado un poco y el VIX sigue lateral.

Momento de calma tensa, como dice Claca.


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2010)

PARD, no tiene a fecha de hoy, demasiados cortos posicionados,,, hay muchas BIOs que han formado suelos, les puedes sacar +20% en pocos días.

CXM +60% desde su MIN.

Respecto a PARD.... NO, ahora no iría largo en BIOs sin fundamentales o catalizadores inminentes... -especulaciones a corto plazo... NVAX ,,, octubre será un mes interesante.

ARNA es un ejemplo del PUMP and DUMP del verano, todos conocemos a la FDA, en cuestiones de drogas para perder peso, demasiados efectos secundarios, bla bla bla...

La han pumpeado hasta los 8.xx en dos meses... iban cortos con 34Millones de accs... ha sido un pelotazo sin complicaciones, al estilo GTXi.

Ahora la tienen en el rango de 1.8x ... hay que vigilarla... para posible subida por cierre de cortos, normalmente recupera +10%

ARIAd, ayer el 50% del negociado, ventas de cortos...


----------



## pollastre (21 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> Jugando un poco a hacer de pollastre, diría que hoy el techo del canal lo tenemos en 10870 del contado.



Clavado, caballero... 10,871.8 es lo que tengo.

Ahora bien, que lo quieran tocar o no... ya veremos.


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2010)

Kaplan Fox & Kilsheimer LLP (Welcome to Kaplan Fox) has filed a against Arena Pharmaceuticals, Inc. ("Arena" or the "Company") (NASDAQ: ARNA | PowerRating) that alleges violations of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934 and the Securities Act of 1933 on behalf of purchasers of Arena during the period May 11, 2009 and September 16, 2010 inclusive, including investors who purchased Arena shares in the Company's public offerings of during the Class Period (the "Class"). 



The case is pending in the United States District Court for the Southern District of California. A copy of the complaint may be obtained from Kaplan Fox or the Court. The Complaint alleges that throughout the Class Period the Company represented to investors that the New Drug Application ("NDA") for its drug lorcaserin, or Lorqess, was based on extensive and robust data, and, that lorcaserin's combination of efficacy, safety and tolerability would position the drug candidate as first-line therapy for weight management. 



The Complaint further alleges that on September 14, 2010, investors began to learn the truth about lorcaserin when the FDA disclosed a Briefinghttp://www.tradingmarkets.com/news/stock-alert/arna_kaplan-fox-files-securities-class-action-on-behalf-of-purchasers-of-arena-pharmaceuticals-inc-sec-1179920.html# titled NDA 22529 *Lorqess (lorcaserin hydrochloride) Tablets, 10 mg Sponsor: Arena Pharmaceuticals Advisory Committee - September 16, 2010, which revealed, among other things, that lorcaserin caused cancer in rats in certain preclinical studies. *



On September 14, 2010, Arena shares declined from a close on September 13, 2010 of $6.85 per share, to close at $4.13 per share, a decline of $2.71 per share or approximately 40%. On September 16, 2010, the Wall Street Journal reported a federal advisory panel rejected lorcaserin. On September 17, 2010, Arena shares declined an additional $1.99 per share or approximately 47%.


----------



## Samzer (21 Sep 2010)

No se si ya conocíais el dato pero por si acaso (listado dentro del link):

Insider Selling Outpaces Buying By Over 290-To-1 In Past Week | zero hedge

According to Bloomberg, *for the week ended September 17, corporate insiders bought $1.4MM in shares in a whopping 7 different companies. This was just marginally offset by sales of $441MM in 98 different companies, a ratio of 290 to 1 of stock notional sold to bought. *

*But wait: this is GREAT NEWS: last week the ratio was 650 to 1!* So this is a huge improvement and certainly yet another reason for today's rally, even though last week total notional sold was $332 million, or just under 25% lower, and sellers came in well lower at "just" 72. 

But who needs details when you have the Fed... Certain not retail, which has now pulled money out of domestic stock funds for 19 straight weeks. So for those wondering just who is orchestrating today's move higher, please let us know if you find out.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Clavado, caballero... 10,871.8 es lo que tengo.
> 
> Ahora bien, que lo quieran tocar o no... ya veremos.



Tocado, estamos en 72.


----------



## no_loko (21 Sep 2010)

Estamos todos :8: y la mayoría ::

¿A que si?

Saludos y valor.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

Si pero lo curioso es que ha tocado el 882 (creo) y ha vuelto abajo un poco. A ver que dice el capitan barbagris.


----------



## carvil (21 Sep 2010)

Buenos dias 

Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1133 resistencia zona de 1144



Salu2


----------



## Interesado (21 Sep 2010)

Para el que le pueda interesar, dejo un par de gráficos con la evolución del ratio de Puts/Calls sobre índices desde 2008 y desde 2010.

Será que estoy espeso, pero a parte del spike de hace unos días dónde se cansaron de comprar puts, todo parece indicar que seguiremos lateral-alcistas.













Por cierto, podríamos estar dibujando uno de estos...


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

Vamonosss!!!!!!! "buen" dato de viviendas de los yankis. A ver donde paramos o que maniobra tienen preparada.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Sep 2010)

Andale, andale, arriba, arriba.


----------



## pollastre (21 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vamonosss!!!!!!! "buen" dato de viviendas de los yankis. A ver donde paramos o que maniobra tienen preparada.



Próxima parada en 10,945 

De ahí hacia arriba, la cosa se puede poner divertida.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

Ya se que no justifica nada pero bueno otro dato bueno el de ventas redbook ese. +2,2%.

El crudo brent acercandose peligrosamente a los 80 dolares.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## Interesado (21 Sep 2010)

A mi me sale que estamos todavía dentro del canal, ha sido una rotura mínima.

Ojo con la euforia que han habido ventas en la última subida. Quirópteros al acecho.

Con Tito Ben al acecho, nadie está a salvo.


----------



## Malus (21 Sep 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> PARD, no tiene a fecha de hoy, demasiados cortos posicionados,,, hay muchas BIOs que han formado suelos, les puedes sacar +20% en pocos días.
> 
> CXM +60% desde su MIN.
> 
> ...



Hola DonPepito, Hace unos dias decias que NVAX podria estar interesante para entrar en los 2.20(ahora mismo esta en ellos), que objetivos de precio le das a este valor?


----------



## donpepito (21 Sep 2010)

NVAX, están cerrando cortos... los animos están por los suelos... veo una señal de compra, pero está sumamente manipulada.

Yo estoy dentro.... obj a corto los 2.51 USD.

*UBS está entre los MMs que juegan con los largos.*


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Sep 2010)

Vaya, como perdemos fuelle. Todavía acabamos en rojo...


----------



## tarrito (21 Sep 2010)

en cierto blog (sell sell sell ...) están pasando lista
lo digo por si quieren sacar matrícula de honor a final de curso ... la asistencia creo que cuenta


----------



## debianita (21 Sep 2010)

Con este miniguanizado del final he podido montar una buena estrategia para esperar al tito Ben (y baratita  ) A ver si mueren ya los dias de la marmóta.


----------



## debianita (21 Sep 2010)

Mulder, no nos deje sin su informe


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder, no nos deje sin su informe



No hombre no 

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio aunque algo alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Se han dedicado todo el dia a comprar, aunque a partir de las 11 la actividad ha caido mucho hasta no haber casi operaciones durante la tarde, en general no se ha operado a las 12, 13, 15 ni 17, salvo la subasta.

Han empezado el día vendiendo, pero luego se han puesto a comprar, hacia las 10:40 han hecho un par de operaciones de venta, el resto han sido compras, hacia las 14:30 han hecho una compra de más de 500 contratos.

En subasta han vendido.

Parece que siguen alcistas, pero la subasta indica que esperan gap bajista para mañana. Por otra parte sigue la inactividad, aunque no es tanto como este pasado agosto lo cual también indica que no lo tienen muy claro.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

El euro esta subiendo poco a poco de manera intrigante. Huele a las epson echando humo. Barbas!!!! hablanos!!!


----------



## Misterio (21 Sep 2010)

Vaya brincos


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

ui uiii ke mal huele esto


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

Subidon del euro... qe??


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2010)

BoinG!!
.
.
.
.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

La Fed mantiene los tipos y se muestra preocupada por la deflación - 2463586 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Misterio (21 Sep 2010)

El oro en 1286 y el Euro en 1.32, me estoy imaginando a Bernanke dando un discurso mientrás quema un dólar.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

Vix sube un 3,7%. A ver como acaba esto pero el dow sigue en sus trece llaneando.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

De el economista:



> Los oficiales de la Reserva Federal (Fed) han anunciado que están preocupados por la deflación y están preparados para relajar aún más la política monetaria en caso de ser necesario para eliminar el peligro, informa MarketWatch. En su informe han destacado que la inflación sigue estando por debajo de niveles consistentes con la estabilidad de precios.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2010)

Barbas dixit

"Los oficiales de la Reserva Federal (Fed) han anunciado que e*stán preocupados por la deflación* y están preparados para relajar aún más la política monetaria en caso de ser necesario para eliminar el peligro, informa MarketWatch. En su informe han destacado que la inflación sigue estando por debajo de niveles consistentes con la estabilidad de precios."


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

No se pero me da la sensacion de que el barbas esta jugando al pastorcillo y al lobo. Cada semana avisa de lo mismo y no se si al final ira de farol para calmar los mercados o se la jugara dandole al ctrl+p.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Sep 2010)

Quiere tirar el dolar como sea. Que los regalan, hoygan


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

ZP haciendo de las suyas claro que si.

Zapatero no convence a Wall Street: "Muchas preguntas pero pocas respuestas convincentes" - 2463070 - elEconomista.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes/noches: 

Este es el recuento que manejo por ahora en el S&P...







Saludos...


----------



## Abner (21 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Subidon del euro... qe??



Ya verás tú la Merkel el rebote que se va a pillar, van a anunciar que Portugal e Irlanda necesitan la pasta a la de ya.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

VIX


----------



## credulo (21 Sep 2010)

ZP diciendo que hay que poner más tasas a las transacciones financieras.

Ah! y subir el irpf, que no falte.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

Ye!!!! miniguano usano de ultima hora.


----------



## Mulder (21 Sep 2010)

¿soy yo el único que tiene la sensación de que los mercados le están diciendo CLARAMENTE al tito Ben que MIENTE como un bellaco?

Es que es la única conclusión que saco de todo esto mirando los gráficos


----------



## rafaxl (21 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿soy yo el único que tiene la sensación de que los mercados le están diciendo CLARAMENTE al tito Ben que MIENTE como un bellaco?
> 
> Es que es la única conclusión que saco de todo esto mirando los gráficos



No le entiendo del todo Mulder, en que sentido miente?


----------



## Pablo23 (21 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> No le entiendo del todo Mulder, en que sentido miente?




Por este foro se dice que hoy hemos tocado techo y que a partir de mañana habrá caída "a plomo"

que opinan ustedes? llevo 3 dias viendo que hay unas bajas y subidas durante toda la jornada la mar de curiosas......dejando el gráfico en la mayoría de casos en el mismo estado.......mientras que días anteriores eran subidas o bajadas enteras, nada de medias tintas....


----------



## Interesado (21 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> No le entiendo del todo Mulder, en que sentido miente?



En todos los posibles... ::

Por lo que veo ha venido a decir que le va a dar a la manivela de la máquina de imprimir billetes hasta que se le caiga el brazo. Eso debería traducirse en subidas vertiginosas.

Claro que... todos sabemos que no ha sido así porque estaba descontado. :rolleye:

El problema es que Ben tiene a los mercados muy bien amaestrados, y cuando llega a los 1040 no le hace falta ni ponerse a comprar. Con insinuar que lo va a hacer le basta. Por el momento...


----------



## debianita (21 Sep 2010)

Hoygan el barbas es Mr Volatility 

están jugando con fuego, lo sé, no es nuevo. De aqui poco tocará el turno a los uropedos, quien será la cabeza de turco... ni idea (cualquiera de los cerditos) y el euro se irá al guano por culpa de las impresoras. Así seguirá la fiesta hasta que acaben desplumando completamente y por varias décadas a los de siempre. Cada día que pasa lo veo más claro: M E T A L E S

Saludos

EDIT: Al hamijo Bobama le crecen los enanos

http://www.eleconomista.es/economia/noticias/2463863/09/10/Continua-la-huida-del-equipo-economico-de-Obama-Larry-Summers-abandonara-su-puesto-a-final-de-ano.html


----------



## credulo (21 Sep 2010)

Pablo23 dijo:


> Por este foro se dice que hoy hemos tocado techo y que a partir de mañana habrá caída "a plomo"
> 
> que opinan ustedes? llevo 3 dias viendo que hay unas bajas y subidas durante toda la jornada la mar de curiosas......dejando el gráfico en la mayoría de casos en el mismo estado.......mientras que días anteriores eran subidas o bajadas enteras, nada de medias tintas....



Yo creo que los mercados quieren reventar, pero no saben si para arriba o para abajo.


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2010)

Buenos días,

según los canales preliminares, en principio parece que hoy volveremos a visitar los 10,900. Si nos quedamos con ese techo, entonces suelo en 10,750.

Como siempre, las proyecciones de antes de apertura hay que tomarlas con un "grano de sal"...


----------



## Fran200 (22 Sep 2010)

El partido se va a jugar en un canal más estrecho. Si se produce una entrada en los 900, debería ser hasta los 10930.

10814-10754

Buenos días y buena suerte.


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> El partido se va a jugar en un canal más estrecho. Si se produce una entrada en los 900, debería ser hasta los 10930.
> 
> 10814-10754
> 
> Buenos días y buena suerte.



Coincido, la proyección de techo se ha ido a 10,820


----------



## spheratu (22 Sep 2010)

Para guanear a fondo hace falta una buena crisis de deuda "a la griega".....estoy pensando en irlanda....podría ser una buena excusa.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Sep 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Para guanear a fondo hace falta una buena crisis de deuda "a la griega".....estoy pensando en irlanda....podría ser una buena excusa.



Descontado, están en el agujero.


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2010)

Ojo al suelo, que se me va a 10,605


----------



## EL_LIMITE (22 Sep 2010)

que esta pasando ?????????, esto se desplomaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tarrito (22 Sep 2010)

Tonuel!!!!! qué has hechoooo!!???


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2010)

A los buenos dias!

GUANO HAPPENS!


----------



## Fran200 (22 Sep 2010)

A ver si puedo entrar a la tarde. Voy a trastear un poco.


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2010)

fiuuuuu :fiufiu: auténtico salto de fe el que he hecho hoy con la niña. De 10,605 (la proyección) se había ido a 10,590 en cuestión de segundos, mientras el índice venía desplomándose a toda hostia sin pintas de parar.

Cuando ha pasado los 10,590 no me lo he pensado y le he metido largos; creo que es la primera vez que fío tanto a la niña pensandomelo tan poco. 

Y la muy cabrona me ha cerrado ya el día... joder, ha sido espectacular.


----------



## aksarben (22 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> fiuuuuu :fiufiu: auténtico salto de fe el que he hecho hoy con la niña. De 10,605 (la proyección) se había ido a 10,590 en cuestión de segundos, mientras el índice venía desplomándose a toda hostia sin pintas de parar.
> 
> Cuando ha pasado los 10,590 no me lo he pensado y le he metido largos; creo que es la primera vez que fío tanto a la niña pensandomelo tan poco.
> 
> Y la muy cabrona me ha cerrado ya el día... joder, ha sido espectacular.



Dele unos gigabytes de premio a la niña, que hoy se los ha ganado.

¿Ha cerrado el día con 30 pips? No me quiero imaginar la cantidad de contratos...


----------



## pyn (22 Sep 2010)

Otra vez la misma jugada, 10800-10850-----------> 10500 en 2 días.


----------



## debianita (22 Sep 2010)

Guanos días :baba: cada correción de estas me hace pensar si será el paso al megaguano .... Con cautela iremos haciendo profit y dejando algun cargador a medio plazo para aprovechar el recorrido (si lo hay)

Zperro abriendo su enorme bocaza y demostrando una vez más su ignorancia:

Zapatero da por superada la crisis de deuda en España y la Unión Europea - 2464176 - elEconomista.es

La menestra anunciando a bombo y platillo que una agencia japo otorga la AAA a la deuda hispanistaní .. me gustaria saber cuantos euros ha costado esta calificación. A final, nos otorgará la triple A las agencia de rating de Sierra Leona....


EDIT: Hoy hay subasta de bonos lusos?


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> La azul coincide con la resi del SP500 en 1130 -y HCHi-, pero en España, que somos amantes del café, tenemos una taza con asa, aunque al igual que en el índice yanki lo veo más como una curiosidad estética que una figura con repercursiones prácticas. No obstante, si en USA tienen un último ataque de euforia alcista y deciden avanzar un peldaño más (1.150), sería posible recorrer un nuevo tramo hasta la morada. El canal, con 6 toques, ya está confirmado.
> 
> He puesto las proyecciones de cada caso, que no se apague la fe



Ayer tocamos la azul, giramos inmediatamente y hoy tenemos miniguano. La debilidad del IBEX se hace patente. En su lenguaje, nos está diciendo que no tiene demasiadas ganas de subir. Sinceramente, yo hubiera apostado por un mejor comportamiento europeo frente a los mercados yankis, pero el mercado es soberano y nos dice que en España en cotas cercanas a los 10.900 puntos llueve papel, no importa lo que hagan en el otro lado del atlántico.


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Dele unos gigabytes de premio a la niña, que hoy se los ha ganado.
> 
> ¿Ha cerrado el día con 30 pips? No me quiero imaginar la cantidad de contratos...



no, un poquillo más... llevaba otra buena operación cerrada del desplome de antes.

Pero vamos, que si hay que cerrar un día con 30pips, yo lo firmo sin problemas. Con el tiempo he aprendido que, en los mercados, un día en el que simplemente no se palma es un buen día.


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2010)

Por cierto, a mí esto ya me parece confirmación de giro, todo sea dicho :fiufiu:


----------



## Interesado (22 Sep 2010)

Por qué cerraría yo ayer mis cortos.... :´(



Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, a mí esto ya me parece confirmación de giro, todo sea dicho



Cierto.

Nos ha parado la MM200, pero en cuanto la perforemos nos vamos fácilmente a los 10100. 
Yo aún contaba con otro toque al techo del canal. A ver si Fran esta tarde puede hacer algo...


----------



## debianita (22 Sep 2010)

Cárpatos:



Rumores intensos de que una mano fuerte ha activado un agresivo programa de venta de 1.500 millones de euros en ventas de futuros, lo que ha hecho saltar muchos stops. Igualmente se comenta en el mundo hedge fund que muchos fondos han abierto cortos esta mañana al ver los comentarios de la FED. De momento son solo rumores


Y con los indicios de guano del bueno.... vuelve la actividad del hilo. Hay que montar un indicador: posts en el hilo


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cárpatos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de los comentarios de la FED es mentira porque el eurodólar sigue donde estaba ayer, no se ha movido prácticamente, incluso sube más ienso:

edito: o 1.- el BCE está aguantánolo o 2.- Solo se descuenta que las cosas están mal no que vaya a haber deflación.


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2010)

EUR/USD







Hasta el momento siempre ha prevalecido la correlación euro-bolsas; uno sube, las otras también. 

La leyenda dice que el Guano vendrá cuando este vínculo místico se rompa... Todavía es pronto como para confirmar nada, pero, sea como sea, a diferencia del IBEX, el euro sigue hiperpepon. Veremos cómo se comportan los americanos esta tarde.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Sep 2010)

Buenos días... 

Acabo de cerrar uno de los cortos, parece que la MM200 está haciendo de freno... está más o menos sobre los 10550

Saludos...

PD: El € disparado...
PD2: Si el recuento que puse ayer en el S&P se cumple, no volveremos a ver niveles tan altos en años...


----------



## furia angelical (22 Sep 2010)

Se cumple el guión al pie de la letra...

Tocada la directriz que dirige la bajada desde principios de 2008... ¡Batacazo!


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2010)

Pasaba por aquí a echaros un poco de guano y tal... :fiufiu:



Saludos )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cárpatos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero que inugenuo eres xd, ayer zapatero estuvo con Soros e inversores americanos hablandoles de economia y de lo bien que iba España, en el telediario oi solo una frase de Zpatero que empezaba asi " Hemos aprendido que los mercados......." y a continuacion una frase de esas que no dicen nada del tipo " la tierra es del viento " , la cara de los americanos un poema.


Me apuesto mi mujer, mi casa y mis hijos a que segun salio Zapatero por la puerta el Soros y el resto se abalanzaron a los moviles al grito de shell spain , fast please fast 

Si los usanos tenian alguna duda sobre la economia española ayer la han disipado, estan seguros de que quebramos y o se ponen cortos o venden hasta a la abuela.


----------



## debianita (22 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pero que inugenuo eres xd, ayer zapatero estuvo con Soros e inversores americanos hablandoles de economia y de lo bien que iba España, en el telediario oi solo una frase de Zpatero que empezaba asi " Hemos aprendido que los mercados......." y a continuacion una frase de esas que no dicen nada del tipo " la tierra es del viento " , la cara de los americanos un poema.
> 
> 
> Me apuesto mi mujer, mi casa y mis hijos a que segun salio Zapatero por la puerta el Soros y el resto se abalanzaron a los moviles al grito de shell spain , fast please fast
> ...



Como se nota que vamos cortos hasta las orejas :XX:, si no fuera tan idiota, diria que incluso ZP va corto :XX: despues del espectaculo de ayer... voy a pedir la nacionalidad andorrana, que bochorno y verguenza me hacen sentir estos politicastros hispanistanis

In wano we trust


----------



## tonuel (22 Sep 2010)

Me estoy preguntando si puede haber dirigentes peores que los nuestros... ienso:

será cosa de ir mirando la sudamericanización de spain... :



Saludos :


----------



## tarrito (22 Sep 2010)

shell!!???

oigaaa!! una cosa es que se pongan cortos y otra que nos bombardeen jojojo ... 
que nos lo merecemos peroooo un poquito de por favor!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Me estoy preguntando si puede haber dirigentes peores que los nuestros... ienso:
> 
> será cosa de ir mirando la sudamericanización de spain... :
> 
> ...



Hombre, Debianita y Tonuel yo creo que los que vamos cortos deberiamos votar a Zapatero apar una tercera legislatura  , las pocas alegrias que me he llevado ultimamente estando corto han coincidido con que nuestro amado presidente hablaba de economia , yo no voy a morder la mano que me da de comer :no:

Bueno pollastre interroga a la niña a ver que te cuenta que me apetece hacer un par de metesacas


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> shell!!???
> 
> oigaaa!! una cosa es que se pongan cortos y otra que nos bombardeen jojojo ...
> que nos lo merecemos peroooo un poquito de por favor!



Al contrario, se refería a que nos blindasen, como nos quieren tanto...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> shell!!???
> 
> oigaaa!! una cosa es que se pongan cortos y otra que nos bombardeen jojojo ...
> que nos lo merecemos peroooo un poquito de por favor!





Claca dijo:


> Al contrario, se refería a que nos blindasen, como nos quieren tanto...



Estais a la que salta  , vale ok, me sobraba la h.

De todas maneras es curiosa otra acepcion de shell : pelar , con esta acepcion no estaria tan desencaminado el comentario eh 

si le ponemos fish detras, osea shellfish significa marisco ¿ le habra prometido Zapatero a Soros que les iba a quitar las subvenciones a los sindicatos ? ¿ les habra prometido subvenciones a Soros para que se las gasten en mariscadas ? ienso:

Venga un poquito de seriedad eh, a ver los ejpertos y sus plays que nos contais para hoy :bla: ¿ romperemos esos 10500 ? ¿rebotaremos?


----------



## rafaxl (22 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> EUR/USD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues de momento va saliendo, el ibex pierde un 2% y el euro sube un 1% respecto al dolar.

Interesante jornada.


----------



## Nico (22 Sep 2010)

Para sostener el Indice "mensajes en el foro/guano", aprovecho para saludar. En estos días vengo leyendo sin participar pero, cuando hay que colaborar con el índices, hay que colaborar.

Saludos a los habituales y buenos guanos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Sep 2010)

Que alguien mire el volumen de los futuros del SP ahora mismo.

O hay un error en mis datos o ha pasado algo gordo.

Me sale un trade de 180.000 contratos a las 12:25 :


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Que alguien mire el volumen de los futuros del SP ahora mismo.
> 
> O hay un error en mis datos o ha pasado algo gordo.
> 
> Me sale un trade de 180.000 contratos a las 12:25 :



Debe ser un error de tu play porque a mi no me sale, ni siquiera tengo una señal por encima del umbral de los leoncios a esa hora.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Sep 2010)

Confirmado, error mío, me parecía imposible algo así sin que el precio se moviera prácticamente nada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

Aqui no se moja nadie, ya he preguntado 2 veces si pensais que rompemos el 10500 o no 8: , me refiero a hoy claro esta, ya se que en Octubre/Noviembre veremos los 3000 de Tonuel


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Sep 2010)

Felicidades a los cortos!.

Yo estoy recopilando información de diferentes mercados para hacer una carterilla a medio plazo por fundamentales, asi que ya os iré contando!


El IBEX viene el IBEX viene el IBEX viene y se vaaaaa...

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/whs-AdjGexo?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/whs-AdjGexo?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Interesado (22 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Aqui no se moja nadie, ya he preguntado 2 veces si pensais que rompemos el 10500 o no 8: , me refiero a hoy claro esta, ya se que en Octubre/Noviembre veremos los 3000 de Tonuel



Yo de entrada te diría que NO, pero por dos motivos:
1) Los leoncios han hecho bien su trabajo y aún tenemos el miedo en el cuerpo.
2) Quiero meterle más arriba. 

Luego, lo más probable es que SÍ los rompamos. ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

Ya tanteamos los 10470 y ha minirebotado, veremos si lo atacamos de nuevo y vuelve a resistir 

Si no resiste ya podemos decir aquello de que cuando haces pop ya no hay stop 

No veo ninguna razon para que se pare antes del 10200/10300 si rompemos esos 10470 del futuro o los 10500 del contado , y yo con todo el cargador 



GRACIAS ZAPATERO :XX:


----------



## debianita (22 Sep 2010)




----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo de entrada te diría que NO, pero por dos motivos:
> 1) Los leoncios han hecho bien su trabajo y aún tenemos el miedo en el cuerpo.
> 2) Quiero meterle más arriba.
> 
> Luego, lo más probable es que SÍ los rompamos. ::



el primer argumento no me convence, veo mucho mas objetivo el segundo 

Sin embargo hay otro argumento de peso para que NO pierda esos niveles: quiero cerrar mis cortos mas abajo


----------



## Interesado (22 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> el primer argumento no me convence, veo mucho mas objetivo el segundo
> 
> Sin embargo hay otro argumento de peso para que NO pierda esos niveles: quiero cerrar mis cortos mas abajo



Bueno, siendo más objetivos, en 10500 tenemos el suelo de un canal ya confirmado con este último rebote y hemos acumulado una sobreventa considerable. Además, veo mucha euforia desatada en el hilo después de tanta sequía de guano.

Yo creo que rebota. No sé si iremos a buscar los niveles que decían fran y pollastre, pero sería una maniobra hijoputa de manual para quitarse a los pequeños de encima. Me falta un máximo...

PD: Después nos vamos al hoyo sin remisión. A mi me sale incluso un poco por debajo de los niveles que comentaba usted antes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Bueno, siendo más objetivos, en 10500 tenemos el suelo de un canal ya confirmado con este último rebote y hemos acumulado una sobreventa considerable. Además, veo mucha euforia desatada en el hilo después de tanta sequía de guano.
> 
> Yo creo que rebota. No sé si iremos a buscar los niveles que decían fran y pollastre, pero sería una maniobra hijoputa de manual para quitarse a los pequeños de encima. Me falta un máximo...
> 
> PD: Después nos vamos al hoyo sin remisión. *A mi me sale incluso un poco por debajo de los niveles que comentaba usted antes*.



POR DEBAJO DE LOS 3000 DE TONUEL ?????? :8::8::8::8:

jejjeje, bueno eso de los 10200/10300 lo decia incluso para hoy si rompen claramente ese 10470 de los futuros o los 10500 del contado.

Ya se que suena exagerado, pero lo veo posible, aunque sinceramente tambien creo que los 10500 /10470 va a costar romperlos hoy si ws no nos echa un capote 

EDITO: Tambien veo que los 10550 le cuesta romperlos eh, veamos que hace y actuemos en consecuencia, de momento muy tranquilito a esperar.

POLLASTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE nunca estas cuando te necesito xd, ¿ que nos dice la niña ?


----------



## donpepito (22 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes...

Los caza-gangas-buscadores de rébotes... vigilen:

Vical Incorporated: NASDAQ:VICL quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Pepe Broz (22 Sep 2010)

Adobe -20% en preapertura


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No veo ninguna razon para que se pare antes del 10200/10300 si rompemos esos 10470 del futuro o los 10500 del contado , y yo con todo el cargador



Hi Zulomaniac,

bastante nos hemos salido ya del "guión" lamiendo los 10,510 , cuando el suelo más bajo que tenía para hoy era 10,58x y, en última instancia, tenía un nivel en 10,529 que hubiera jurado que no íbamos a tocar hoy (y fíjate).

Una rotura "seria" del 10,580 (y no un matagacelas como el que han hecho) nos hubiera bajado en el canal 10,241 - 10,580, lo cual y siempre según mi opinión, hubiera sido un poquito excesivo para una sola sesión.

Ahora volvemos a estar en el entorno del suelo inicial previsto (vaya, qué casualidad...) y ya veremos si no quieren revolverse de nuevo hacia los 10K7. Si no perdemos el canal inicial, su techo ahora mismo me sale en 10,777 , así que no descartes nada....

En definitiva, creo que los guánidos ya se han divertido bastante por hoy, ¿no crees? Dejemos algo para el resto de sesiones....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hi Zulomaniac,
> 
> bastante nos hemos salido ya del "guión" lamiendo los 10,510 , cuando el suelo más bajo que tenía para hoy era 10,58x y, en última instancia, tenía un nivel en 10,529 que hubiera jurado que no íbamos a tocar hoy (y fíjate).
> 
> ...



Pues te he hecho caso y cerrado cortos en 10530 8:

Ya seria la reostia que la niña se fuera a equivocar justo hoy que te hago caso


----------



## spheratu (22 Sep 2010)

Hoygan,la excusa para la bajada cual es? algún problema con la deuda pig?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

CERRADOS LARGOS CON + 60 pipotes  mas otros 60 pipotes que me he ahorrado por cerrar cortos, Gracias pollastrin ya van 2 dias que me ahorro una pasta con tu niña.

Dale un besote de mis partes 

y ahora me pongo corto again en 10600


----------



## Interesado (22 Sep 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Hoygan,la excusa para la bajada cual es? algún problema con la deuda pig?



¿Bajada? ¿Qué bajada? ::

Oficialmente que Bernanke ha dicho que está dispuesto a imprimir más billetes, lo cual es bueno para la bolsa. Pero después los leoncios se lo han pensado y han decidido que igual no era tan bueno, pero al final han vuelto a cambiar de idea.

Extraoficilamente, que Zapatero ha hablado.


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2010)

El euro... increible. 

El IBEX recupera desde la enorme sobreventa y nos confirma un nivel que deberemos recordar en un futuro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Sep 2010)

Al decirlo seguro que se trunca la racha... pero llevo +500 puntos con 2 minis... 8:

Lo último: acabo de abrir cortos en 10600f

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Sep 2010)

Operativa sobre Ibex con stops definidos:







Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

cerrados cortos con +35 pipotes again

Hay dias en que esto es divertidisimo 

ahora corto again en cuanto rebote un poco


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Sep 2010)

Comprado en 10540f... +560 pipos... paro de operar ya!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

pues yha que no me han de3jado abrir mas cortos, ahora largo en 10530


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cerrados cortos con +35 pipotes again
> 
> Hay dias en que esto es divertidisimo
> 
> ahora corto again en cuanto rebote un poco



Zuloman, mira el gráfico que he colgado, si hace pullback a la alcista perdida, cortos con todo lo gordo... ahora estaría sobre los 10600c

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

jajjajajaja casi no me da tiempo a postear las operaciones, +30 pipos cerrando largos 

y ahora a esperar para abrir cortos


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2010)

traidor... otomano... desalmao... comunista !! págale a la niña unas fantas, al menos ::::::



zuloman dijo:


> CERRADOS LARGOS CON + 60 pipotes  mas otros 60 pipotes que me he ahorrado por cerrar cortos, Gracias pollastrin ya van 2 dias que me ahorro una pasta con tu niña.
> 
> Dale un besote de mis partes
> 
> y ahora me pongo corto again en 10600


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Sep 2010)

Nuevo toque a la bajista...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Zuloman, mira el gráfico que he colgado, si hace pullback a la alcista perdida, cortos con todo lo gordo... ahora estaría sobre los 10600c
> 
> Saludos...



Disculpa que no haya visto el grafico pero es que no me daba tiempo a abrir y cerrar operaciones  , ahora corto otra vez en 10595 


espera que sume las plusvis y ya miro el grafico :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> traidor... otomano... desalmao... comunista !! págale a la niña unas fantas, al menos ::::::



que wpa es mi niña y que bonita mi bolita de cristal 

a ver si pillamos el guano de verdad y le pongo un pisito


----------



## tarrito (22 Sep 2010)

oigann! ya está bien, no!!??

el barbas introduce dinero fresco en el sistema para que se lo repartan las superempresas, no para que se lo repartan ustedes 2 (lascosas y zulo).

Que no lo tenga que volver a decir, ein!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nuevo toque a la bajista...



Bueno por fin me dan un respiro y he podido ver el grafico, clavadito hoyga 

Lo que pasa es que no veo a donde llega tras tocar otra vez los maximos del canal.

Yo creo que no voy a tentar mas la suerte y me voy a quedar quietecito con mis cortos hasta Noviembre o los 3000 de Tonuel, lo que llegue primero


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

Esto es un sinvivir, pensaba quedarme qu7ietecito, pero claro me ponen otros + 60 pipos en bandeja y no iba a decir que no, cerrados cortos y ahora a esperar a que rebore un poquitin para quedarme quietecito de una vez que ya me duelen los dedos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

pues nada como no me han dejado abrir cortos he abierto largos en 10525


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Sep 2010)

Cuando estéis todos bien sincronizados me avisáis para apostar en contra.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cuando estéis todos bien sincronizados me avisáis para apostar en contra.



ok, yo te aviso, pero tu vete haciendome un favor mientras, mira mis post y suma las plusvis, no olvides sumar esta cerrada de largos con +50 pipos eh 

es que a mi no me da tiempo a sumar, tengo que abrir cortos otra vez


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

pues no me quiere dejar abrir los cortos, pues nada, largo otra vez en 10525


----------



## debianita (22 Sep 2010)

Parece que la guanizada va medio en serio :baba: Felicidades a los foreros Zulo y LCASC por su intradia y a todos los cortistas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Parece que la guanizada va medio en serio :baba: Felicidades a los foreros Zulo y LCASC por su intradia y a todos los cortistas



Gracias Debianita!  Al final he vuelto a meterle un corto en 10565f y lo acabo de cerrar en 10500f +625pipos... me voy a celebrarlo!

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

bendito stop me ha saltado palmando 20 pipos en 10505 :fiufiu:

ya cierro el chiringuito


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Parece que la guanizada va medio en serio :baba: Felicidades a los foreros Zulo y LCASC por su intradia y a todos los cortistas



Ha sido un dia agotador, al final he vuelto a abrir cortos en 10530 ya para quedarme ahi hasta Noviembre


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Esta mañana he llevado el ordenador al límite durante un rato por la mañana y creo que los datos de la primera hora no son del todo fiables, pero aun así tampoco creo que haya mucha diferencia, de todas formas no tendré esas operaciones en cuenta.

Hoy se han dedicado a vender y más vender, apenas han parado de hacerlo durante todo el día, aunque de forma muy aislada han comprado en alguna ocasión. Realmente si que han parado porque hemos tenido varias horas sin actividad: 11, 12, 13 y 14, y a estas horas solo han cruzado una triste operación: 10, 15 y 16.

Eso si, en subasta han comprado.

Parece que no lo tienen claro, diríase que ahora todo consiste en SELL SELL SELL pero no están del todo convencidos porque no meten todo el cargador y además esperan gap alcista para mañana.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ok, yo te aviso, pero tu vete haciendome un favor mientras, mira mis post y suma las plusvis, no olvides sumar esta cerrada de largos con +50 pipos eh
> 
> es que a mi no me da tiempo a sumar, tengo que abrir cortos otra vez




Sólo quería decir que cuando dejan que las gacelas cierren una tras otra todas sus operaciones en verde es porque quieren "sincronizarlas" y que bajen la guardia, para pegarles el palo a todas de golpe.

Yo paso de hacerle el caldo gordo a los cuidadores posteando ganancias para ponerle los dientes largos a los que nos leen.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sólo quería decir que cuando dejan que las gacelas cierren una tras otra todas sus operaciones en verde es porque quieren "sincronizarlas" y que bajen la guardia, para pegarles el palo a todas de golpe.
> 
> Yo paso de hacerle el caldo gordo a los cuidadores posteando ganancias para ponerle los dientes largos a los que nos leen.



es que normalmente posteo perdidas y para un dia que me sale todo redondo no me voy a estar calladito 

Ademas dudo mucho que mis 10 o 12 minis les interesen mucho a los leoncios 

ah, y el comentario tuyo pense que era en plan de broma y por eso te conteste en el mismo tono eh, sin Acritud


----------



## debianita (22 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sólo quería decir que cuando dejan que las gacelas cierren una tras otra todas sus operaciones en verde es porque quieren "sincronizarlas" y que bajen la guardia, para pegarles el palo a todas de golpe.
> 
> Yo paso de hacerle el caldo gordo a los cuidadores posteando ganancias para ponerle los dientes largos a los que nos leen.




Yo tampoco las posteo, porque cuando lo hago .. despues :: Así que calladito, metiendo cortitos 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> *Esta mañana he llevado el ordenador al límite durante un rato...*










ED: si quieres te paso los datos de las primeras horas de la sesión de hoy y así me dices si te coinciden, porque hoy he tenido algún problema con los datos también.


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ED: si quieres te paso los datos de las primeras horas de la sesión de hoy y así me dices si te coinciden, porque hoy he tenido algún problema con los datos también.



Normalmente cuando tengo problemas con los datos recurro al histórico del visual chart 4 que me da datos intradía de hasta 3 meses hacia atrás.


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> Esta mañana he llevado el ordenador al límite durante un rato por la mañana y creo que los datos de la primera hora no son del todo fiables, pero aun así tampoco creo que haya mucha diferencia, de todas formas no tendré esas operaciones en cuenta.
> 
> ...



Por ahora lo único que parece claro es que por arriba no lo dejan avanzar. Si hubieran querido superar resistencias lo lógico hubiera sido aprovechar el tirón de los americanos para escalar por encima de los 11.000. En su lugar, tenemos esto (en azul):







Por ahora parece un triángulo expansivo, que por situación y tal, encaja muy bien, aunque para ser fiable al 100% debería tener otro toque arriba. El caso es que ilustra perfectamente el estado del mercado. 

A tenerlo en cuenta...


----------



## debianita (22 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ED: si quieres te paso los datos de las primeras horas de la sesión de hoy y así me dices si te coinciden, porque hoy he tenido algún problema con los datos también.




:no: :no: :no:

Esto es llevarla al límite:







Al loro con el proceso que se zampa la máquina :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Normalmente cuando tengo problemas con los datos recurro al histórico del visual chart 4 que me da datos intradía de hasta 3 meses hacia atrás.



¿Con tics de cuánto, te deja descargarlos el mismo día o tienes que esperar a mañana?

Es que si es así, igual lo instalo.

ED: Cortos_gordos_ibex  , ¿eso no será un virus instalado por Tonuel, verdad?


----------



## debianita (22 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Con tics de cuánto, te deja descargarlos el mismo día o tienes que esperar a mañana?
> 
> Es que si es así, igual lo instalo.



Tick a tick, técnicamente a final del dia te lo puedes bajar. Yo soy un newbie con el visualchart, de hecho hace pocas horas que se acabo mi periodo de pruebas. Como fuente de datos alternativa es más que recomendable.

Seguramente otros foreros más experimentados en este soft le puedan dar mejor información.

Saludos

EDIT: Virus! Que va, es una bendición para las plusvalias


----------



## Mulder (22 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Con tics de cuánto, te deja descargarlos el mismo día o tienes que esperar a mañana?
> 
> Es que si es así, igual lo instalo.
> 
> ED: Cortos_gordos_ibex  , ¿eso no será un virus instalado por Tonuel, verdad?



Normalmente hay que esperar al final de la sesión, pero en el Ibex ya se ha terminado, te deja elegir varias escalas y puedes descargar ticks, pero te da menos histórico, yo suelo bajarme de 1 minuto.


----------



## credulo (22 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sólo quería decir que cuando dejan que las gacelas cierren una tras otra todas sus operaciones en verde es porque quieren "sincronizarlas" y que bajen la guardia, para pegarles el palo a todas de golpe.
> 
> Yo paso de hacerle el caldo gordo a los cuidadores posteando ganancias para ponerle los dientes largos a los que nos leen.



Si te sirve yo he perdido por stop loss en la única entrada del día haciendo paper trading ::


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :no: :no: :no:
> 
> Esto es llevarla al límite:
> 
> ...




Hummmm.... 768 megazos de RAM, nada menos.... supongo que también tendrá unidad de floppy de 3''1/2? :: 

Y luego os metéis con el pobre Mulder, que si "hardware del bajo Mesozoico", que si "monitor de fósforo verde"...


----------



## fmc (22 Sep 2010)

y lanzando procesos como root... :ouch:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Sep 2010)

Queda inaugurado el primer campeonato nacional de ordenadores cutres dedicados al trading.

Empecemos: Pentium IV 1,7Ghz, un sólo núcleo, 512 Mb de ram, tarjeta gráfica de 64 Mb.

A ver quién da más, digo menos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Sep 2010)

Comprendo...

Quiero agradecer este triunfo a todo el mundo y os prometo que perseveraré en mi lonchafinismo.


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Queda inaugurado el primer campeonato nacional de ordenadores cutres dedicados al trading.
> 
> Empecemos: Pentium IV 1,7Ghz, un sólo núcleo, 512 Mb de ram, tarjeta gráfica de 64 Mb.
> 
> A ver quién da más, digo menos.




arrrgggh, estoy descalificado antes de comenzar, incumplo las bases del concurso !!


----------



## debianita (22 Sep 2010)

HOYGAN 

Pollastrin, es una máquina virtual (sobre XEN el VMWare es para los pecadores), con 700MB me sobra para tener un mysql y hacer chapuzas 8:

FMC, los hombres de verdad, entran como root a todos los sistemas, el sudo es para los ubunteros 8:

No tomar mis comentarios a mal, es para animar la fiesta 

PD: Mi mimao es un core2 duo a 2.16GHz con 4 gibas de RAM y un montón de discos duros para guardar pr0n 

IMPORTANTE: Alguien tiene datos del volumen en el SP que no sean de yahoo finance? A la 1:30 EDT aprox hay un pico muy sospechoso ...

Gracias


----------



## Fran200 (22 Sep 2010)

Hoy han dado una "colleja" virtual a través de los mercados. Ordenes de vender, pero sin perforar los 10.500. Aviso a navegantes, es la forma que tienen para poner firmes a los que no quieren hacer sus deberes.

Cierre intrascendente en USA. Mañana en las primeras negociaciones, mandarán las señales, si los que tienen que actuar no se dan por aludidos, mañana no será un aviso. Las ventas serán fuertes y continuadas en cuanto toquen corneta los jefes.

¿Noche de cuchillos largos?


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (22 Sep 2010)

Joder que emocionante está esto!


----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2010)

_Per cert_, estaba yo pensando que hace tiempo que el foro ha perdido el componente de Humanidades (vamos, que hace ya días que Claca no nos dibuja nada).

Deberíamos reconducir la situación, y que el arte volviera a acompañar nuestras operaciones de trading. 

Dado que me quedan como unas dos horas de _programaçâo_ esta madrugada, y puesto que cuando la locura me asalta es cuando más _creativo _[sic] soy, podría quizás rescatar mi viejo sueño de componer una 
*ZulomannOde* (Oda a Zuloman) y animarme a publicarla.... no sé, no sé ienso:



debianita dijo:


> HOYGAN
> 
> Pollastrin, es una máquina virtual (sobre XEN el VMWare es para los pecadores), con 700MB me sobra para tener un mysql y hacer chapuzas 8:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fran200 (22 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> _Per cert_, estaba yo pensando que hace tiempo que el foro ha perdido el componente de Humanidades (vamos, que hace ya días que Claca no nos dibuja nada).
> 
> Deberíamos reconducir la situación, y que el arte volviera a acompañar nuestras operaciones de trading.
> 
> ...



Adelante, no se reprima y deleite nuestros ojos con la esperada ODA


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Sep 2010)




----------



## pollastre (22 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Totalmente, lo has clavado :XX:

Para colmo de males últimamente se me va la cabeza tela...


----------



## Claca (22 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> _Per cert_, estaba yo pensando que hace tiempo que el foro ha perdido el componente de Humanidades (vamos, que hace ya días que Claca no nos dibuja nada).
> 
> Deberíamos reconducir la situación, y que el arte volviera a acompañar nuestras operaciones de trading.
> 
> ...



Lo sé, lo sé... tengo el guión de varios dibujillos, pero ahora mismo cuando sujeto un lapiz mis dedos se rebelan y se mueven compulsivamente escribiendo "guano, guano, guano" sin que pueda hacer nada para evitarlo. Espero que no sea muy grave ::

En cuanto a la Oda, sí, por favor 

PD: Se me ocurre que podríamos hacer un concurso de poemas o haikus burbujursátiles, algo sencillo, no sé, para dar vidilla al hilo :


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2010)

Vistos los techos?
Guanear y muchos cortos
En esos suelos rotos

Nada de eso
Solo sueños húmedos Tounelianos
Liquidez infinita de la FED nos embriaga

Gacelillas comprando
Muy trágica su decisión
Veo mucho dolor

Ni cuencorrocismo ni una más de gambas
Quiero salir de esta crisis
Oler por fin esos brotes verdes

... y la Tierra es del viento y tal


----------



## Interesado (23 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Comprendo...
> 
> Quiero agradecer este triunfo a todo el mundo y os prometo que perseveraré en mi lonchafinismo.



:no:

AMD Sempron 1.6 GHz 512MB de RAM, tarjeta de video integrada en placa. 



Un X4 955 4GB espera en el escritorio para reemplazarlo en cuanto tenga un poco de tiempo... pero de momento creo que gano... o pierdo, depende de como se mire.


----------



## Interesado (23 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> _Per cert_, estaba yo pensando que hace tiempo que el foro ha perdido el componente de Humanidades (vamos, que hace ya días que Claca no nos dibuja nada).
> 
> Deberíamos reconducir la situación, y que el arte volviera a acompañar nuestras operaciones de trading.
> 
> ...



Si es que como traders seremos unas gacelillas, pero en fondo somos unos artistazos.

De ahí nos viene lo de querer pintar lineas sobre todo lo que nos pongan por delante.







Kandinsky, claro discipulo de Gann. Si observáis su obra, podréis ver que era claramente pepón. ::

En fin... que tarde es... a ver si saco un poco de tiempo para acabar un proyecto "artístico" y os lo cuelgo...


----------



## pollastre (23 Sep 2010)

*ZulomannOde (Oda a Zuloman)*








Cuentan que llegó del frío,
de la yerma estepa inmobiliaria,
Aquel Que Batiría a los mercados,
valiéndose de su operativa estrafalaria.

Para goce y regocijo del gentío,
leyenda y mito ya se habían forjado,
incluso el público abandonó su hastío,
y rompió en vítores, aclamando al tío,
que de la escarcha, como decimos, había llegado.

[_coro_]
*Es Él... Capitán Zuloman.
Algunos le toman por loco,
otros por genio del intradía,
mas -¡ay!- gacelas, leoncios y cocos,
todos le rinden pleitesía.*

Se dice que usa una técnica experta,
junto a secretas maniobras y ardides,
y sabemos que juega bien al despiste.

Pues lo que su boquita pide,
justo lo contrario ocurre - que ya es triste - 
y lo que nadie sabe a ciencia cierta,
si es que su leyenda es real y existe,
es cómo coño el cabrón luego acierta.

Otros nos devanamos los sesos,
buscando modelar el mercado:
fases lunares, gran cruz espacial,
incluso matemáticas de posgrado,
o tal vez si el café sale más espeso,
el rebote será sólo parcial.


[_coro_]
*Es Él... Capitán Zuloman.
Algunos le toman por loco,
otros por genio del intradía,
mas -¡ay!- gacelas, leoncios y cocos,
todos le rinden pleitesía.*

Y qué me dicen, de su psicología,
su entereza es legendaria,
su serenidad un portento,
cuando pierde se lamenta todo un día,
y cuando gana, otra vez contento.
Y aquí no pasa nada, ¡alegría!

Sólo una duda nos queda,
en el hilo del IBEX35,
y es si llegado final de mes,
a Zuloman le compensa este circo;
pues si todo fuera, como la seda,
y ganase plusvies con ahínco,
además de leyenda sería el rey - ya ves - 

Pero si gana un día, y pierde cinco,
con su mítica Operativa del Revés,
fijo que "La Leyenda",
se nos da de baja por stress.

[_coro_]
*Es Él... Capitán Zuloman.
Algunos le toman por loco,
otros por genio del intradía,
mas -¡ay!- gacelas, leoncios y cocos,
todos le rinden pleitesía.*


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2010)

BRAVO bravissimo BRAVO!!!


----------



## pollastre (23 Sep 2010)

Joder, releyendo esto me doy cuenta de que estoy de psiquiatra... no, espera... estoy más allá de toda ayuda posible ::


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder, releyendo esto me doy cuenta de que estoy de psiquiatra... no, espera... estoy más allá de toda ayuda posible ::



a mí no me mire ... que estaba echando líneas al cuadro ése :ouch:

que dudo que sea alcista el cuadro, proyecte la línea que aparece por la parte superior izquierda ... y hablamos del asunto :XX: :


----------



## Interesado (23 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> a mí no me mire ... que estaba echando líneas al cuadro ése :ouch:
> 
> que dudo que sea alcista el cuadro, proyecte la línea que aparece por la parte superior izquierda ... y hablamos del asunto :XX: :



Veo que se ha dado cuenta entonces de que Kandinsky, cual Nostradamus bursátil, predijo con asombrosa precisión la situación técnica actual de cierto índice patrio.

Eso o que acabamos viendo lo que queremos ver.


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2010)

A los buenos días!



pollastre dijo:


> Joder, releyendo esto me doy cuenta de que estoy de psiquiatra... no, espera... estoy más allá de toda ayuda posible ::



Pues yo pensé que todo era por el famoso chuletón pendiente


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Veo que se ha dado cuenta entonces de que Kandinsky, cual Nostradamus bursátil, predijo con asombrosa precisión la situación técnica actual de cierto índice patrio.
> 
> Eso o que acabamos viendo lo que queremos ver.



lo segundo más bien 

anoche había casi luna llena, quizás eso nos afectó 
lo que no disculpa que estemos un poco p´allà


----------



## pyn (23 Sep 2010)

Buenos días, a ver si confirmamos el giro que parece que se está cuajando, aunque creo que lo estirarán un par de días más.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2010)

De todas formas este puto juego que se traen cansa ya. Hoy caigo un 2% mañana subo un 1%... wtf?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

Anonadado me tenia el rey del intradia
con formacion tecnica y matematica
inventaba niñas adivinas

mas oh sorpresa Dios mio 
que pollastre ,el rey del intradia 
no solo ciencias sabia.

Oye te has salido tronk , eres una maquina de hacerme reir  

Anda cuentame que dice tu niña, aunque hoy voy a trabajar para variar y no podre bailar mucho al son de la musica intradiaria, ademas que ya que gane un dia se que me vienen 4 de perdidas ( asi lo indica tu oda ) mejor no tocar y que los dioses se encarguen de mi bajada a los infierno o ascenso a los cielos.


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> EEUU amplía su control de Citigroup con un tercer rescate - Expansión.com
> 
> Igual tenemos sorpresas a la tarde o que?



un poco pasadito en el tiempo, no!? ienso:


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> un poco pasadito en el tiempo, no!? ienso:



Acabo de borrar el mensaje porque me he dado cuenta de que es del pleistoceno anterior.

Un perdon . Las legañas...


----------



## credulo (23 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> *ZulomannOde (Oda a Zuloman)*





zuloman dijo:


> Anonadado me tenia el rey del intradia



¡Iros a un hotel!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ED: si quieres te paso los datos de las primeras horas de la sesión de hoy y así me dices si te coinciden, porque hoy he tenido algún problema con los datos también.



coñoooooo, has estado en casa de Mulder y le has hecho una foto a su ordenador, la proxima vez que vayais me avisais hombre que yo tambien quiero conocer al maestro 

Para el concurso, si se puntua la ignorancia me lo llevo de de calle, tengo un dhell portatil, no puedo aportar mas datos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

credulo dijo:


> ¡Iros a un hotel!



Si en vez de pollastre fuera coñastre o tetastre no lo dudaria


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2010)

Sr. Zulo, creo que tiene ustec un problema con las "h" intercaladas ... eso o se compró el portátil en su último viaje a China


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Sr. Zulo, creo que tiene ustec un problema con las "h" intercaladas ... eso o se compró el portátil en su último viaje a China



pues si hoyga mire ushted escribi dhell , esto empieza haser preocupante ienso:

debe ser culpa del foro con el hoyga hojos y demas que se me va el dedo a la H a la minima 

y calla , calla, que con tanta broma no es la primera vez que dudo si la forma correcta de alguna palabra es la de verdad o la version foril 

Bueno me voy a la oficina que a las 11 me viene una directora de un banco a pedirme que colabore en no se que....... a ver si la propuesta es mas rentable que la bolsa


----------



## NetiZen (23 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Al loro con el proceso que se zampa la máquina :XX:



¿Un proceso que gasta el 99% de la CPU y sólo un 0.1% de RAM?
¿No tendrás un bucle de espera activa (_busy waiting_) al que deberías meterle mano? 
Introducir un simple sleep(1) podría suponer un gran diferencia.


Y por cierto: ejecutar procesos como administrador no es de hombres, sino de windowseros.


----------



## aksarben (23 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Bueno me voy a la oficina que a las 11 me viene una directora de un banco a pedirme que colabore en no se que....... a ver si la propuesta es mas rentable que la bolsa



Rentable para el banco lo será, y mucho. ¡Huya insensato!


----------



## rafaxl (23 Sep 2010)

Plofff hizo el ibex.


----------



## debianita (23 Sep 2010)

NetiZen dijo:


> ¿Un proceso que gasta el 99% de la CPU y sólo un 0.1% de RAM?
> ¿No tendrás un bucle de espera activa (_busy waiting_) al que deberías meterle mano?
> Introducir un simple sleep(1) podría suponer un gran diferencia.
> 
> ...



Hoyga! era para hacer una gracia, algo tan inocente como un yes > /dev/null para generar carga y hacer reir a los del foro 

No ejecute el proceso con mi usuario, porque el username contiene mi nombre y la privacidad es importante 

Guanizamos ya? O tendremos que esperar a los usanos?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Rentable para el banco lo será, y mucho. ¡Huya insensato!



No se equivoque amigo, no vienen a engañarme a mi, seguro que quieren hacerme complice  


Pollastreeeeeeeee interroga a la niña xd , que en media hora le echo un vistazo a ver si coincide con mis 10200/10300


----------



## pollastre (23 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Anda cuentame que dice tu niña, aunque hoy voy a trabajar para variar y no podre bailar mucho al son de la musica intradiaria, ademas que ya que gane un dia se que me vienen 4 de perdidas ( asi lo indica tu oda ) mejor no tocar y que los dioses se encarguen de mi bajada a los infierno o ascenso a los cielos.




La DGT (Dirección General de Trading) informa que nuestro canal proyectado para hoy es 10,433 - 10,590, proyección fresquita de hace 5 minutos.

Se esperan cielos nubosos y un shifting del canal hacia el rango 10,373 - 10,550 si la situación sigue empeorando. Rachas intermitentes de plusvies débiles, alternadas con hostiones cadavéricos.

Sácale una foto a la directora con el móvil y la posteas, ya te decimos nosotros si el negocio es bueno o no ::


----------



## Claca (23 Sep 2010)

Qué buenos esos versos, Monlovi

En cuanto a la oda de Pollastre.... Pollastre ha nacido tanto para programar sistemas de trading como para rapsoda del hilo. Impresionante y altamente tronchante.

Volviendo al lío:

Se publica hoy la encuesta de sentimiento en el IBEX. Gran pesimismo entre los inversores:

Alcista 34.2% (41.6%)
Neutral 10.8% (14.3%)
Bajista 55.0% (44.1%)

Y eso que en realidad tampoco hemos asistido a ningún recorte importante y los índices USA, a pesar de estar metidos de lleno en las resistencias, siguen todavía sin querer caer.

¿Alguien tendría la bondad de colgar un gráfico de las últimas sesiones en una temporalidad de 15 minutos (IBEX)?

PD: Zuloman, try again. 6 líneas, viniendo de alguien que tiene un yate y sale por la tele, queda un poco escueto


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2010)

parece que arrancamos , hacia abajo -_-


----------



## Interesado (23 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Qué buenos esos versos, Monlovi
> 
> En cuanto a la oda de Pollastre.... Pollastre ha nacido tanto para programar sistemas de trading como para rapsoda del hilo. Impresionante y altamente tronchante.
> 
> ...



Pues después de petarnos el 10500, la cosa se pone fea para los largos.

Cierto es que han aparecido algunas divergencias alcistas en esta última bajada... pero si hasta Fran avisa de caídas considerables... oh, wait! :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2010)

despues de que se confirme la trampa de mercado de los usanos tendremos un gran tramo a la baja -_-


----------



## Mendrugo (23 Sep 2010)

Cuidadin cuando empiece a florar el sentimiento negativo.
Ya sabéis, portadas en los periódicos, telediarios encuestas, etc.

Mientras tanto, disfrutemos de nuestros cortos.


----------



## debianita (23 Sep 2010)

Esto marcha :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2010)

creo que nos iremos a por los 1040 o 1000 del sp antes de que entre en escena el barbas


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

cerrados cortos en minimos con + 105 pipotes y esperando a abrirlos again 

Aunque me habia prometido no jugar mas recoño


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Cuidadin cuando empiece a florar el sentimiento negativo.
> Ya sabéis, portadas en los periódicos, telediarios encuestas, etc.
> 
> Mientras tanto, disfrutemos de nuestros cortos.



apenas comienza la caida del sentimiento negativo ya nos preocuparemos cerca de noviembre , parece que habra un panico controlado previo al subidon y luego finalmente la gran caida cuando los de la Fed no puedan hacer nada , espero esto para principios del 2011


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

vaya ha venido ya, cierro largos con + 20 pipos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

corto de nuevo en 10540 

Os comento lo que me oferece el banco para mis clientes :

Financiacion 100 % ( para pisos de particulares eh, no para los suyos solamente ) : euribor + 0,85 , con avalista ( no necesario avalista con piso, solo solvente ) hasta que la hipoteca baje al 80 % , una vez ahi se quita el avalista y se redude el diferencial al 0,45 o o,50 %

Financiacion 80 % : euribor + 0,45 o 0,50 % sin avalista ( siempre que haya una nomina decente claro esta ).

Bueno, no esta mal para los tiempos que corren.

Pollastre la directora no estaba mal pero no era nada del otro mundo, la que si es brutal es la de otro banco con el que colaboro, la hago venir a verme cada dos por tres


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

jajaja cerrados con +45 pipos, parece que repetimos la jugada de ayer 

Edito: y ahora cerrados largos con +25 puipos, me lo paso a lo jrenade hoyjan


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> jajaja cerrados con +45 pipos, parece que repetimos la jugada de ayer



[coro]
Es Él... Capitán Zuloman.
Algunos le toman por loco,
otros por genio del intradía,
mas -¡ay!- gacelas, leoncios y cocos,
todos le rinden pleitesía.

:Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (23 Sep 2010)

Ese suelo clavado en 10,433.....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

su niña y mi bolita nos van a hacer ricos 

veamos ahora si nos ponemos cortos o largos 

EDITO: me cago en la bolsa , me acabo de dar cuenta de que la directora del banco se ha ido y se me ha olvidado la pregunta mas importante de todas :

¿ que hay de lo mio ? parezco un novato xd


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> su niña y mi bolita nos van a hacer ricos
> 
> veamos ahora si nos ponemos cortos o largos
> 
> ...



no se preocupe, ya le respondo por ella:

Sr. Zulo, estese usted tranquilo, las preferentes del SAN (300K) es la mejor inversión que pudo usted hacer ¿Le interesa que le compre 100K más?
Para lo que usted quiera
Att bla bla bla ...
::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2010)

Blockbuster quiebra , un pequeño empujoncito mas -_-


----------



## Taxidermista (23 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> corto de nuevo en 10540



Una duda: esos 10540 que mencionas son del ibex o de otro índice? Por que ese valor se alcanzó 45 minutos antes de que posteases ese mensaje (11:15) así que no entiendo como puedes ponerte corto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Una duda: esos 10540 que mencionas son del ibex o de otro índice? Por que ese valor se alcanzó 45 minutos antes de que posteases ese mensaje (11:15) así que no entiendo como puedes ponerte corto.



hablo de futuros joven  no de contado

y si espera un momentito vera que los vuelve a tocar y me volvere a poner corto, mas o menos a ese precio, depende de como vea el numero de operaciones justo en el momento.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> hablo de futuros joven  no de contado
> 
> y si espera un momentito vera que los vuelve a tocar y me volvere a poner corto, mas o menos a ese precio, depende de como vea el numero de operaciones justo en el momento.



Zulo, creo que te refieres al 10*4*40f... 

Saludos...

Edito: Pollastre, felicidades por ese "suelo" en 10431c... :Aplauso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Zulo, creo que te refieres al 10*4*40f...
> 
> Saludos...



upssssssssss :o , cierto, cierto 

el 500 se me debio quedar grabado por que ayer me quede corto en los 500 y pico xd , es que baja tan rapidito esto que uno pierde las centenas......con un poco de suerte hablaremos de millares de aqui a Noviembre


----------



## Taxidermista (23 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> hablo de futuros joven  no de contado
> 
> y si espera un momentito vera que los vuelve a tocar y me volvere a poner corto, mas o menos a ese precio, depende de como vea el numero de operaciones justo en el momento.



Esto no me pasaría si siguiese el hilo más a menudo, gracias por la aclaración... y por el "joven" ese, se me han caído un par de canas de satisfacción.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

corto en 10455


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> no se preocupe, ya le respondo por ella:
> 
> Sr. Zulo, estese usted tranquilo, las preferentes del SAN (300K) es la mejor inversión que pudo usted hacer ¿Le interesa que le compre 100K más?
> Para lo que usted quiera
> ...



Ya digo que no venia a atracarme a mi, sino que quiere mi colaboracion para atracar  , ya he posteado que venia a pedirme que ofrezca hipotecas y hasta he puesto las condiciones, que por cierto no estan nada mal eh.

Pero se me olvido preguntar por lo mio  , vamos que cuanto me paga a mi el banco  , no querra que les ayude a robar sin recibir mi parte del botin 

Taxidermista: pues tenias razon xd, fue un error en la centena inducido por el punto de partida inicial de mis cortos de ayer.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

Hoyga pollastre mi bolita me dice que en una de estas rompemos a la baja ¿ que le dice a usted su niña ? 

Aviseme eh, a ver si con tanto mete saca me pierdo el guanizado de limon en barril


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2010)

Irlanda vuelve a la recesión en el segundo trimestre -_-


----------



## Claca (23 Sep 2010)

Dejo un regalito, advierto que "pesa" un pelín:









Y los anteriores:

Canales: http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/2362/leoncio3.png

Tonuel: http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/3364/tonuel4.png

Pecata: http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/7123/peca2.png

GAP bajista: http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/6204/gapbajista.png


----------



## lisasimpson (23 Sep 2010)

Cada vez que zapatiesto dice que la situación económica de España va pa´arriba la bolsa se desploma... es matemático oiga


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2010)

parece que lo de irlanda va en serio señores


----------



## Nico (23 Sep 2010)

Claca... estoy LLORANDO de la risa. Tu historieta -si bien tiene guiños y tips para foreros veteranos del hilo- es MARAVILLOSA !!


----------



## pollastre (23 Sep 2010)

Claca... yo... en fin, eres un puto genio... no tengo palabras, aún me estoy descojonando....


edito: mejor viñeta, sin dudas: la cara de HL en la Sala de Guerra de los leoncios. Impagable.

edito2: aaaaJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ!!! no me había dado cuenta del detalle de los LEONCIOS dando thanks al mensaje de HL... JOJOJOJOJJOOJO....


----------



## pollastre (23 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga pollastre mi bolita me dice que en una de estas rompemos a la baja ¿ que le dice a usted su niña ?
> 
> Aviseme eh, a ver si con tanto mete saca me pierdo el guanizado de limon en barril




No te emociones, Capitán Zuloman :XX:

La rotura es en el 10,433 , lo que nos pondría en el siguiente suelo, a la sazón 10,371.04 

Te incluyo el ".04" para mayor gloria de la niña ::


----------



## ERB (23 Sep 2010)

CDS 

Entity Name 5 Yr Mid Change (%) Change (bps) CPD (%)
Ireland 503.51 +8.46 +39.29 35.81
Portugal 421.45 +7.74 +30.28 31.03

CMA | Market Data

+
Italy 205.22


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

lisasimpson dijo:


> Cada vez que zapatiesto dice que la situación económica de España va pa´arriba la bolsa se desploma... es matemático oiga



Pues yo pienso votarle, el tio no falla ni una, anda que no he ganado yo pasta gracias a este hombre, mira leete esto y veras que acierta mas que la niña, claca, mulder y mi bolita

ME HICE RICO GRACIAS A ZAPATERO

CLaca, es magnifico, pero me da un poco de pena el aludido


----------



## pyn (23 Sep 2010)

El sp va directo a los 1020 desde los 1040 de ayer.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

Joder, me tengo que largar otra vez , dejo puesta orden de cortos en 10385 a ver si cuando vuelva a mirar estoy cerrado y sigo dale que te pego


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2010)

pyn dijo:


> El sp va directo a los 1020 desde los 1040 de ayer.



100 arriba 100 abajo...


----------



## debianita (23 Sep 2010)

Cárpatos: Los rumores de que grandes entidades han vendido futuros de forma programada por casi 4.500 millones de euros en las últimas dos sesiones, siguen muy fuertes en el mercado. Y son muy inquietantes. Si las manos fuertes estando soltando lastre...


:baba: :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## pyn (23 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 100 arriba 100 abajo...



el subconsciente...


----------



## debianita (23 Sep 2010)

Peticiones de subsidio de paro en la semana del 18 de septiembre suben de 453.000 a 465.000, bastante peor que los 450.000 esperados. La media de 4 semanas baja de 466.500 a 463.250. El total


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2010)

Vaya meneo... pulverizado el mínimo, abro corto en 10405...

Saludos...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2010)

esto esta hecho -_- me voy a dormir , tranquilamente


----------



## pollastre (23 Sep 2010)

Día sencillo para operar hoy. El siguiente suelo queda en 10,371.04 , perderlo sería bastante chungo, no hay más niveles relevantes hasta el 10,185.

Yo por mi parte cierro los ultramarinos y me voy a por el vino de rigor de las 15:00...

suerte a los valientes,


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Día sencillo para operar hoy. El siguiente suelo queda en 10,371.04 , perderlo sería bastante chungo, no hay más niveles relevantes hasta el 10,185.
> 
> Yo por mi parte cierro los ultramarinos y me voy a por el vino de rigor de las 15:00...
> 
> suerte a los valientes,



señor pollastre a mi vuelta compruebo con regocijo que mis cortos se han cerrado, no en 10385 como postee, sino en 10380 fuandome de su niña 

Como quiero echar la siesta abrire cortos de nuevo y hasta Noviembre


----------



## pollastre (23 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> señor pollastre a mi vuelta compruebo con regocijo que mis cortos se han cerrado, no en 10385 como postee, sino en 10380 fuandome de su niña
> 
> Como quiero echar la siesta abrire cortos de nuevo y hasta Noviembre



Hoyga, le he comentado ya que la niña trabaja sobre el contado, y no sobre los futuros?

Es decir, que el 10,371 proyectado, en su caso sería algo así como el 10,330. Tenga cuidado con eso. La niña no trabaja con el feed de futuros, insisto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, le he comentado ya que la niña trabaja sobre el contado, y no sobre los futuros?
> 
> Es decir, que el 10,371 proyectado, en su caso sería algo así como el 10,330. Tenga cuidado con eso. La niña no trabaja con el feed de futuros, insisto.



Don`t worry be happy 

Mi bolita me decia que el 10300 sera la frontera del averno 

De todas formas he abierto cortos en 10395 again, no me importa lo que pase durante mi merecida siesta, mi intencion es pillar los pipos a miles


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Sep 2010)

Que malo, Claca, yo me siento muy identificada con HL porque me pasa un poco lo mismo últimamente. De momento me he autocastigado, sin bolsa hasta noviembre.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que malo, Claca, yo me siento muy identificada con HL porque me pasa un poco lo mismo últimamente. De momento me he autocastigado, sin bolsa hasta noviembre.



Pecata xd si zuloman pudo resistir vivo tanto tiempo es que tu puedes hacerlo.

Ademas, no me digas que estas dispuesta a perderte el megaguano que viene de aqui a Noviembre. ¿ nunca has oido por ahi eso de "sera en Octubre? 

Anda, animate, abre cortos y tira el ordenador a la piscina, el 15 de Noviembre te compras uno puntero con las plusvis 

Ya desde la cama pongo orden de cierre en 10335 a ver si cuando despierte se ha ejecutado y puedo volver a meterle cortos, espero que no rompa el canal a la primera de cambio.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que malo, Claca, yo me siento muy identificada con HL porque me pasa un poco lo mismo últimamente. De momento me he autocastigado, sin bolsa hasta noviembre.



Pero... así te pierdes OCTUBRE!!!! :

Es el mejor mes para este hilo!!!! :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero... así te pierdes OCTUBRE!!!! :
> 
> Es el mejor mes para este hilo!!!! :ouch:



Así en noviembre estará todo barato, barato...


----------



## Claca (23 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que malo, Claca, yo me siento muy identificada con HL porque me pasa un poco lo mismo últimamente. De momento me he autocastigado, sin bolsa hasta noviembre.



Todos nos hemos equivocado y nos equivocaremos, lo que distinguía a HL del resto, que espero que ya no sea así, era el grado de compulsión en sus operaciones y, sobre todo, que no le daba la gana de aprender. Yo mismo le dediqué más de una parrada para que reflexionase, de gacela a gacela, con la experiencia del escarmiento y desde la humildad absoluta. ¿De qué sirvió? De nada. Mejor reir que llorar.

Por lo demás, no te preocupes, malas rachas tenemos todos. Lo importante es ir poco a poco y no quemarnos, pensar que estamos en una especie de prácticas. La gente que realmente entiende de esto lleva muchos años en los mercados, no es casualidad. 

PD: Estamos en una zona de rebote potencial. Con la zona 400c ahora sí marca un expansivo muy claro. También quiere decir que si se pierde, la caída debería acelerarse.


----------



## Mendrugo (23 Sep 2010)

Barras bajistas muy feas en todos los índices.
Nivel de S&P 1115, y primera parada.
Para Ibex 10250.

Cortos siguen ganadores.
Sigo pensando que hay que prestar mucha atención al sentimiento de mercado.
Nos pueden girar la tendencia de un día para otro y quedarnos pillados, por ello importante los stops.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Barras bajistas muy feas en todos los índices.
> Nivel de S&P 1115, y primera parada.
> Para Ibex 10250.
> 
> ...



Hola Mendrugo... por ahí tengo marcado yo también el primer arreón bajista... hasta encontrarnos con la alcista que viene desde 85xx o la que viene desde los 89xx...

Saludos...


----------



## Interesado (23 Sep 2010)

Debianita dijo:


> Cárpatos: Los rumores de que grandes entidades han vendido futuros de forma programada por casi 4.500 millones de euros en las últimas dos sesiones, siguen muy fuertes en el mercado. Y son muy inquietantes. Si las manos fuertes estando soltando lastre...



Entonces ya podemos calificar como noticia el rumor.

En esta última bajada esta marcando divergencias alcistas claras en varios indicadores en múltiples escalas temporales.

El sentimiento no es ni mucho menos alcista. La bajada nos ha pillado a todos cortos.

Estoy con Claca. Obviamente no es para ponerse largo, pero ante todo precaución.


----------



## Misterio (23 Sep 2010)

> Ventas viviendas segunda mano	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Se esperaba subida de 8,4 % y queda en subida de 7,6 %




................


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2010)

Cortos al vapor

Me encanta la bolsa


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2010)

Ojo

EEUU: los indicadores adelantados suben un 0,3% en agosto - 2468920 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mendrugo (23 Sep 2010)

No fiaros de los rumores.
Siempre hay una trampa escondida.
:S


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cortos al vapor
> 
> Me encanta la bolsa



Si antes de ayer tocamos los 10902 y hoy hemos tocado los 10401, si los cortos están al vapor, como están los largos...? )


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si antes de ayer tocamos los 10902 y hoy hemos tocado los 10401, si los cortos están al vapor, como están los largos...? )



Desde el 1 de sep que estaban el sp por los 1050 mucho mejor

Es precipitado aún saber si es un mero recorte lo de hoy o nos metemos en el guano en serio

edit: al ibex ni caso, es un indice basura


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2010)

Operativa con stops claros.







Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Desde el 1 de sep que estaban el sp por los 1050 mucho mejor
> 
> Es precipitado aún saber si es un mero recorte lo de hoy o nos metemos en el guano en serio
> 
> edit: al ibex ni caso, es un indice basura



El S&P en breve será un festival...







Saludos...


----------



## pyn (23 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El S&P en breve será un festival...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pregunta estúpida, si la base de todo esto es la contrapartida (para que tu compres tiene que haber alguien que venda) ¿como puede haber sobrecompra o sobreventa? Nunca he entendido cómo se calcula eso...


----------



## Interesado (23 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El S&P en breve será un festival...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojo que parece que rompemos la cuña por arriba.

Y creo que a ambos nos falta un máximo en nuestro recuento.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Sep 2010)

alguien me puede decir porque AGEN lleva unos dias tan alcista?
sigo en apple aguantando hast los 300$ me jode lo que baja el dolar.........


----------



## Fran200 (23 Sep 2010)

Tirón de orejas consumado. Ahora a dejar navegar el barco.

Enhorabuena a los ganadores.


----------



## debianita (23 Sep 2010)

Con estas correcciones del miniguano, he aprovechado para meter más cortos :ouch: Me jode verlo tan claro, y que todo el hilo esté corto hasta las orejas ... En fin.. paciencia y stops.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Sep 2010)

HORSEHEAD HOLDING CORP.: NASDAQ:ZINC quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Claca (23 Sep 2010)

Me acabo de levantar de la siesta, con los stops bien saltados, pues los había ajustado acorde a lo declarado. Hoy empiezan las fiestas de Barcelona y tengo bastante que celebrar.

Mucha suerte a todos, hamijos. Os leo luego, ahora toca desconectar de bolsa un buen rato


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2010)

Nasdaq100 no entiende de crisis

NASDAQ-100: INDEXNASDAQ:.NDX quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2010)

La semana que viene el Tesoro colocará en mercado: 36.000 millones en notas a 2 años. 35.000 millones en notas a 5 años. 29.000 millones en notas a 7 años

sacado de la web de carpatos , impresionante si es que no hay errores en las cifras , es evidente que no quieren que les pille el panico que se viene en los mercadillos -_-


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2010)

me atrevo a decir que muudiz bajara 2 escalones la deuda , a fin de mes


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> La semana que viene el Tesoro colocará en mercado: 36.000 millones en notas a 2 años. 35.000 millones en notas a 5 años. 29.000 millones en notas a 7 años
> 
> sacado de la web de carpatos , impresionante si es que no hay errores en las cifras , es evidente que no quieren que les pille el panico que se viene en los mercadillos -_-





muertoviviente dijo:


> me atrevo a decir que muudiz bajara 2 escalones la deuda , a fin de mes



pues si la cosa depende de que Zapatero convenciera a ws de la solvencia de España pueden pasar dos cosas :

1.- No son capaces de colocarla ........ los 3000 de Tonuel

2.- La colocan a un interes estratosferico....... los ochomiles 

Lo de los mudos de mudys ya esta descontandose estos dias yo creo

En cualquier caso sera en Octubre


----------



## rosonero (23 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Me acabo de levantar de la siesta, con los stops bien saltados, pues los había ajustado acorde a lo declarado. Hoy empiezan las fiestas de Barcelona y tengo bastante que celebrar.
> 
> Mucha suerte a todos, hamijos. Os leo luego, ahora toca desconectar de bolsa un buen rato



A disfrutar Claca, muy jrandes tus dibus. Un saludo.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2010)

A ver el informe leoncio que nos cuenta


----------



## EL_LIMITE (23 Sep 2010)

Buenas, a ver si me podéis ayudar, he operado un par de veces con inversis y selfbank, pero no terminan de convencerme, busco algo más de información y que fuera más rápido el sistema y estaba pensando pasarme a bankinter o a renta 4, ya que algunos de los aquí presentes las ha mencionado alguna vez, no se por cual decantarme, me pongo a mirar bankinter y por 150€ al trimestre -- broker plus -- ( si no operas nada o casi nada) apenas tienes derecho sino al acceso a su plataforma ( una derivación de prorealtime) y poco más pero no vi por ningún lado que tuviera derecho a tiempo real incorporado, eso se tarifica a parte, luego está renta4 en donde se tarifica unos 6€ el tiempo real y 9€ otras 5 posiciones aparte eso sólo para Bolsa Nacional. Mi intención es seguir aprendiendo y hacer alguna incursión de vez en cuando pero necesito tiempo real si o si, si no estas vendido y estaría bien una plataforma o sitio donde las órdenes se dieran lo más rápido posible y por supuesto en donde las comisiones estuvieran acorde a los servicios prestados, además esa plataforma debería dejarme operar con futuros. ¿Qué me recomendáis?


----------



## Mulder (23 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy volvemos a tener poca actividad leoncia y en lo poco que hemos tenido predominan las ventas, sobre todo hasta las 14:31, donde se han dedicado solo a vender.

A partir de las 14:31 han hecho amagos de compras con un volumen normal, pero parecen tomas de beneficios más que largos o ganas de aprovechar el dato de esa hora porque ha sido aislado, a las 16 han vuelto a comprar pero poco también, ya que han vuelto a las ventas enseguida.

En subasta han comprado pero poca cosa.

Parece que están cortos ahora y toman beneficios de vez en cuando, no quieren largos ni con un palo aunque de vez en cuando nos hagan ver alguna subida espontánea.


----------



## debianita (23 Sep 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Buenas, a ver si me podéis ayudar, he operado un par de veces con inversis y selfbank, pero no terminan de convencerme, busco algo más de información y que fuera más rápido el sistema y estaba pensando pasarme a bankinter o a renta 4, ya que algunos de los aquí presentes las ha mencionado alguna vez, no se por cual decantarme, me pongo a mirar bankinter y por 150€ al trimestre -- broker plus -- ( si no operas nada o casi nada) apenas tienes derecho sino al acceso a su plataforma ( una derivación de prorealtime) y poco más pero no vi por ningún lado que tuviera derecho a tiempo real incorporado, eso se tarifica a parte, luego está renta4 en donde se tarifica unos 6€ el tiempo real y 9€ otras 5 posiciones aparte eso sólo para Bolsa Nacional. Mi intención es seguir aprendiendo y hacer alguna incursión de vez en cuando pero necesito tiempo real si o si, si no estas vendido y estaría bien una plataforma o sitio donde las órdenes se dieran lo más rápido posible y por supuesto en donde las comisiones estuvieran acorde a los servicios prestados, además esa plataforma debería dejarme operar con futuros. ¿Qué me recomendáis?



Tiempo real gratis:
- bolsamania: ibex35 y sus chicharros (requiere registro das un email y listo)
- igmarkets: futuro ibex, dax, dow jones, oro, eur/usd
- infobolsa ibex contado

Añade a tu lista de candidatos Interdin, no tiene plataforma gráfica pero si tiempo real, las garantias intradia estan de PM.

Bankinter te da 3 meses gratis de Broker Plus (proreltime) + bonobolsa de 400lereles por darte de alta y sin ningun tipo de permanenc
ia. Pegas, altas garantias para futuros, no tienen CFDs (aunque puedes vender/comprar acciones a crédito apalancamiento x4). La oper
ativa con futuros es poca (Ibex, europeos y poca cosa más), solo disponen de opciones meff. Por otro lado ETFs tienen a patadas.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2010)

Jo jo

BBVA inicia el proceso de colocación del 5,64% de Gamesa - 2469658 - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2010)

te me adelantaste pepitoria -_-


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ojo
> 
> EEUU: los indicadores adelantados suben un 0,3% en agosto - 2468920 - elEconomista.es



Ojito con Alemania...



> Los indices de producción en Alemanía caen. El PIB de Irlanda cae un 1'2%
> 
> Los indices de producción alemanes han caido a niveles preocupantes. El PMI del sector servicios ha caido a 54'6 cuando se esperaba 57 y el del sector de la manufacturación ha caido a 55'3, por debajo del pronostico de 57'6. Tampoco es tan raro que los pronosticos sean exageradamente optimisticos, pero esto es un indicador más de que a corto plazo vuelve la corrección deflacionaria. Esto no cambiará hasta que los bancos centrales vuelvan a darle a la manivela.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2010)

Pobres alemanes. Y como siga subiendo el euro va a ser peor...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Sep 2010)

Esta se la voy a regalar yo a más de uno...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2010)

que cabrones estos usanos guanos -_-


----------



## pollastre (23 Sep 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Esta se la voy a regalar yo a más de uno...



echo en falta el botón de "All-in fat" (meterle con todo lo gordo)


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2010)

que subnormales son los pekes usanos compra que te compra , hay una sola direccion la que nos lleva al guano


----------



## Dawkins (23 Sep 2010)

Que jrande la viñeta Claca, puto artist de hombre..


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2010)

creo que mañana cenare un hindenburg omen


----------



## Fran200 (23 Sep 2010)

Han hecho un pedido de maquinitas de hacer billetes. Los últimos minutos de negociación cruciales.

Lo han sujetado...lo veían perdiendo los 1120


----------



## Interesado (23 Sep 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Esta se la voy a regalar yo a más de uno...



Buffff, tiene botón de Buy... no le vale a casi nadie del hilo. 



Pollastre dijo:


> echo en falta el botón de "All-in fat" (meterle con todo lo gordo)



Bueno... si se puede reprogramar el Buy con esa función igual podría ser útil.


----------



## debianita (23 Sep 2010)

Vaya leche se están dando los usanos y yo corto hasta las cejas :XX: . Estoy por pedir un crédito y meterle 10 contratos gordos :XX:

Esto huele a guano de verdad, del bueno, de calidad tonueliana. Lastima que parezca tan fácil .. ienso: aunque hace tiempo que ronda por mi cabeza, que por mucho que nos vendan que la situación esta embridada, realmente no tienen ni puta idea de como gestionar sarao


----------



## credulo (23 Sep 2010)

Pues a ver si es verdad, que yo estoy rojo y me he quedado abierto corto.

Mañana vemos los oncemiles :´(


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2010)

los cabrones quieren dejarlo en 1125 para mañana hacer lo mismo , empapelar al personal mientras ponen mas cortos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

especta-cular 

A ver si los amarillos siguen la onda y mañana mas y mejor 

Lastima que mañana por la mañana tenga que ir a notaria a pillar cacho y no pueda pillar a dos manos....... ¿creeis que estaria mal visto que mientras el vendedor , el comprador y el banquito van firmando este yo intradiando en una esquinita del despacho del notario ? ienso:

San Tonuel nos bendiga y nos proteja 

PD: La verdad es que para este viaje hacia los ochomiles sobrababa mi bolita de cristal, la niña, la pLay de Fran, los graficos de claca y de las cosas a su cauce los informes de Mulder etc etc, bastaba con saber que Zapatero iba a "dar confianza" a los mercados :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> San Tonuel nos bendiga y nos proteja
> 
> PD: La verdad es que para este viaje hacia los ochomiles sobrababa mi bolita de cristal, la niña, la pLay de Fran, los graficos de claca y de las cosas a su cauce los informes de Mulder etc etc, bastaba con saber que Zapatero iba a "dar confianza" a los mercados :XX: :XX: :XX:



que va hombre! con saber interpretar el calendario sobra, es decir; usted sabe que se aproxima octubre y se pone corto. fin del asunto :


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2010)

Flipante las tecnológicas como van en usa


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> que va hombre! con saber interpretar el calendario sobra, es decir; usted sabe que se aproxima octubre y se pone corto. fin del asunto :



ese "dato" tambien es importante, lo reconozco, pero tiene un pequeño porcetaje de fallo, el sr Zapatero es infalible , no falla nunca 

Pagaria millonhej por tener la agenda de Zapatero y sus discursos 24 horas antes de que los pronuncie


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Sep 2010)

¡HORROR!

Pedro Solbes, nuevo asesor para Europa del FMI - 2470031 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tarrito (23 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¡HORROR!
> 
> Pedro Solbes, nuevo asesor para Europa del FMI - 2470031 - elEconomista.es




Noooo!! estamos rodeados ...:ouch:

visto lo visto, zp presidente de la ONU, cuando lo echen o se marche ... por dar ideas y tal ::

esperad, mejor todavía ... Presidente del BCE :8: :´(


----------



## Claca (23 Sep 2010)

Hace días que no lo cuelgo...







Y permitid que cite un post del 1 de este mes:



Claca dijo:


> Yo hablo de, en el caso del IBEX, ir sobre los 11.200 como mucho. En el SP500 sería volver a los 1.130-5 o dilatar hasta los 1.151 si son especialmente hijos de puta.
> 
> Tampoco es tanto, en las tres primeras semanas de septiembre esto se hace fácilmente dando el pase sin problemas, pues la gente empezará de nuevo con el "volvemos a máximos" "esto está fuerte" y no se creerán las caidas posterios que esta vez sí podrían romper soportes. Y las gacelas ni se enterarían.
> 
> Es una posibilidad que me encantaría. Mi lectura de la situación es que los leones no están acumulando, simplemente diregen el mercado comprando y vendiendo cuando toca. Son las gacelas las que llevamos el timón la mayor parte del tiempo, de ahí los bandazos y el escaso volumen.



El guión de Claca se cumple, de momento, a la perfección. ¿Seguirá siendo así?


----------



## debianita (24 Sep 2010)

Guanos días :baba:

hoy puedo estar al 100% para meter cortos :

Saludos y arriba el hilo

UP!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Sep 2010)

Si bajamos hay que estar muy atento a los 10200 del futuro, me dice mi bolita que eso marca el camino hacia los ochomiles en un par de semanas como mucho 

De momento ya van dos dias doblando al ibex a base de mete sacas, asi que tranquilidad y cero miedo a posible rebotes, las arcas estan llenas 

Lastima que hoy hasta el mediodia me tendre que conformar con lo que haga el ibex por que tengo cosas mas importantes y rentables que hacer  , asi que os agradeceria que me lo bajeis lo mas posible hasta esa hora 

PD: Para cuando tengamos los 3000 tonulianos y de cara a hacer una cartera a largo plazo ¿ que tal con tito botas a 4 pavitos ? o quizas gamesa a 2 pavitos sera mejor jejjejeje


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2010)

gamesa a 2 euros parece que todavia seria cara -_-


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Sep 2010)

Pollastrin dile a tu niña que nos enseñe sus canales, espero que le hayan crecido los pechos mas que a una embarazada


----------



## debianita (24 Sep 2010)

Spread de deuda de Portugal contra deuda alemana sube a 414 puntos básicos máximos históricos. Con este panorama cualquier subida de la bolsa no es fiable.

By Cárpatos

Ains .... a ver si me entra la ultima remesa de cortos :baba:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ojo que parece que rompemos la cuña por arriba.
> 
> Y creo que a ambos nos falta un máximo en nuestro recuento.



Hola Interesado...  Te refieres al S&P? 

La última fase de la C (para completar la 2 y comenzar la 3), podría o no estar acabada, el recuento que puse el otro día, parece acabar con un fallo de quinta, yo creía que acabaría en el 115x, tocando la bajista desde máximos de 2007, la caída por ahora en S&P ha sido muy moderada, y podría indicarnos que aun falta un rebote para acabar bien la quinta... de todas formas, el desenlace parece inminente... El Ibex (como siempre) hace de indicador adelantado, él ya tocó la bajista principal y "pa'bajo"...

Saludos...


----------



## Interesado (24 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Interesado...  Te refieres al S&P?
> 
> La última fase de la C (para completar la 2 y comenzar la 3), podría o no estar acabada, el recuento que puse el otro día, parece acabar con un fallo de quinta, yo creía que acabaría en el 115x, tocando la bajista desde máximos de 2007, la caída por ahora en S&P ha sido muy moderada, y podría indicarnos que aun falta un rebote para acabar bien la quinta... de todas formas, el desenlace parece inminente... El Ibex (como siempre) hace de indicador adelantado, él ya tocó la bajista principal y "pa'bajo"...
> 
> Saludos...



A eso mismo me refería.

Por la forma que hemos empezado la bajada y como han evolucionado los indicadores, no me acaba de cuadrar con el típico movimiento impulsivo.

Además, el sentimiento tampoco parece maduro como para empezar la tres.

Ojalá hayamos acertado, pero me extraña lo bien que hemos pillado todos la bajada... y no me refiero sólo al hilo, según la última encuesta del IBEX tenemos 44.1% de bajistas vs 41.6% de alcistas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Sep 2010)

He cerrado el corto que llevaba en 10385 y en ese mismo punto he intentado ponerme largo y no me ha entrado :ouch: qué lástima hubiera hecho el movimiento de bajada y el de subida...

Ahora he entrado corto en 10440, creo que demasiado pronto... 

El SAN está mirando el abismo...







Edito: Mientras subía la imagen del SAN ha vuelto al mismo precio, parece que el 10500 es una barrera muy fuerte...


----------



## rafaxl (24 Sep 2010)

Plas!! sin comerlo ni beberlo menudo brinco jejejej.

Buenos dias señores.


----------



## carvil (24 Sep 2010)

Buenos dias 


Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1113 resistencia 1126


En general vamos sobre el guión pero acumulamos algo de retraso, desde mi punto de vista.

Nuevo máximo en el Oro 1299.8


Salu2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Sep 2010)

el rebote fue por el dato del ifo aleman,mejor de lo esperado, pero me imagino que se diluira como azucar en el agua 

Mis cortos no se mueven por mucho que agiten el arbol 

PD: Al final me habia hecho un lio y la firma es a la 1:30 .....a ver si me puedo mover un poquito hasta entonces y pillar mas.


----------



## scalibu (24 Sep 2010)

Yo de casino bursatil no tengo NPI, pero Carpatos dice.




Spread de deuda de Portugal contra deuda alemana sube a 414 puntos básicos máximos históricos. Con este panorama cualquier subida de la bolsa no es fiable.


----------



## scalibu (24 Sep 2010)

Y ahora,




El spread sigue subiendo y ya está en 423, 12 puntos de subida en el día y nuevo máximo histórico. Con este panorama no me fio un pelo de las bolsas por muy tranquilas que parezcan


----------



## scalibu (24 Sep 2010)

Pues nada me vuelvo a mi agujero, Bye.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2010)

pobres largos


----------



## Nico (24 Sep 2010)

Pues, ni el dato del IFO, ni el de la deuda portuguesa parece que afecte mucho a Ibex porque sigue jugando en el canal establecido... según Fran el "mensaje" había sido dado y ahora seguirían según el plan previo... sépase cuál es dicho plan


----------



## pollastre (24 Sep 2010)

10,500 es el centro casi exacto del canal para hoy; eso hace que el dato de las 14:30 sea una auténtica moneda lanzada al aire, en cuanto a posicionarse con largos o cortos.

Yo, personalmente, estoy fuera.

Advertidas quedan vuesas mercedes...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2010)

tengo la sensacion de que los datos seran muy malos porque lo normal para que suba es lo contrario de lo que esta ocurriendo , osea bajadas dato y parriba ienso:


----------



## Interesado (24 Sep 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobres largos





muertoviviente dijo:


> tengo la sensacion de que los datos seran muy malos porque lo normal para que suba es lo contrario de lo que esta ocurriendo , osea bajadas dato y parriba ienso:









Espero que tengas razón.


----------



## tarrito (24 Sep 2010)

Intersado,

qué buena la imagen del gato
¿puedes decirme de dónde las obtienes? ¿es una recopilación un poco de aquí y otro de allá ó hay algún sitio donde están todas juntas?

Gracias


----------



## Interesado (24 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Intersado,
> 
> qué buena la imagen del gato
> ¿puedes decirme de dónde las obtienes? ¿es una recopilación un poco de aquí y otro de allá ó hay algún sitio donde están todas juntas?
> ...



Bueno... esto es un giro que hacen a los "motivational posters", creando los "demotivational posters".

En este caso es cuestión de buscar "optimism poster" y escoger el más adecuado a la ocasión. Estuve dudando de poner este, pero el texto era más adecuado.







Google es tu amigo.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2010)

que cabritos dato malo pero pa los cortos


----------



## Claca (24 Sep 2010)

Buenas,

Desde que ayer dije que los 400 eran punto de rebote, hemos subido un pelín ¿eh? ¡Qué bien hice ajustando stops! No hay que olvidar que con la volatilidad disparada suceden estas cosas, pues los movimientos se exageran mucho en ambas direcciones. Al mismo tiempo la volatilidad creciente es también señal de duda y síntoma claro de estar realizando un techo, que en el caso del IBEX parece muy evidente.

Curiosas las divergencias que existen en los datos macro y en los mercados. Una de cal y una de arena con datos buenos y malos; europa recorta un 5% y los americanos solamente un 2% y el euro disparado como un cohete ienso:

El momento es crucial y se nota.


----------



## Claca (24 Sep 2010)

Aunque los datos los adelanté ayer, hoy han colgado la reflexión completa tras publicarse la encuesta semanal de sentimiento en España:



> Ibex: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,3834 La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,4071 a 0,4175.
> 
> Alcista 34.2%
> Neutral 10.8%
> ...



La divergencia IBEX - USA es sencillamente brutal. A mí es lo único que me mosquea de todo lo que está pasando, por eso hablé de un gap de agotamiento que USA no llegaría a ver, para reducir un poco ese extremismo entre ambos lados del Atlántico.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2010)

Menudas mandriladas le están metiendo a los cortos


----------



## credulo (24 Sep 2010)

Menos mal que me saltaron los stops, sino... :: ::

En fin, por mi bastante esta semana.


----------



## Fran200 (24 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes. Vaya mañanita. Lo dicho ayer el mensaje ya había sido enviado. Hay que leer entre líneas.

Chicos a partir de octubre empiezo a currar en serio, lo que estoy aprendiendo estos días no tiene precio, pero también tiene inconvenientes. Ya me han dicho, se acabaron los foros y chats, aquí se juega mucho dinero y "otras cosas".

No quitéis la vista del mercado, nada es lo que parece. 
Suerte a todos.


----------



## Interesado (24 Sep 2010)

Pollastre: ¿techo del canal?

Gracias.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Vaya mañanita. Lo dicho ayer el mensaje ya había sido enviado. Hay que leer entre líneas.
> 
> Chicos a partir de octubre empiezo a currar en serio, lo que estoy aprendiendo estos días no tiene precio, pero también tiene inconvenientes. Ya me han dicho, se acabaron los foros y chats, aquí se juega mucho dinero y "otras cosas".
> 
> ...



¿Así que el de los largos empieza en octubre, eh?

¿Qué son las otras cosas, no decías que esto sólo era cuestión de pura rentabilidad?


----------



## pollastre (24 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Pollastre: ¿techo del canal?
> 
> Gracias.





Hace un rato que no miro la actualización (tengo a la niña corriendo en el ordenador de la oficina y ya no estoy allí), pero la última vez que lo ví, era mal asunto; el techo para hoy me salía en 10,646 , y estamos 40 pips por encima (error límite antes de invalidar el canal y hacer shifting al canal superior).

Una perforación clara por encima de 10K7 invalidaría el canal principal de hoy. Por desgracia no puedo darte los datos del canal superior ( 10,646 - ??? ) porque ya no los recuerdo de esta mañana.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Vaya mañanita. Lo dicho ayer el mensaje ya había sido enviado. Hay que leer entre líneas.
> 
> Chicos a partir de octubre empiezo a currar en serio, lo que estoy aprendiendo estos días no tiene precio, pero también tiene inconvenientes. Ya me han dicho, se acabaron los foros y chats, aquí se juega mucho dinero y "otras cosas".
> 
> ...



Mucha suerte y gracias por todo.


----------



## Fran200 (24 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Así que el de los largos empieza en octubre, eh?
> 
> ¿Qué son las otras cosas, no decías que esto sólo era cuestión de pura rentabilidad?



Cuando hay mucho dinero, también hay política.

Así de simple y así de triste.


----------



## DesdeVLC (24 Sep 2010)

En general, y sin ánimo de acritud, todos estos comentarios a toro pasado hacen gracia. Esto de la bolsa es la puta loteria (o casi) y pequeños inversores no tienen nada que hacer, o bien poco, los leoncios son los putos amos.


----------



## Interesado (24 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Vaya mañanita. Lo dicho ayer el mensaje ya había sido enviado. Hay que leer entre líneas.
> 
> Chicos a partir de octubre empiezo a currar en serio, lo que estoy aprendiendo estos días no tiene precio, pero también tiene inconvenientes. Ya me han dicho, se acabaron los foros y chats, aquí se juega mucho dinero y "otras cosas".
> 
> ...



Gracias por todo lo que nos has enseñado.

Suerte, y procura no desplumarnos demasiado.


----------



## tarrito (24 Sep 2010)

¿comentarios a toro pasado!?
sigues poco el hilo, verdad ¿?

no pongo enlaces ni desarrollo más el tema ... 
l@s que siguen el hilo saben que aquí hay gente muy muy válida

no lo digo por mí que soy un perroflaútico de la bolsa (y de la vida en general) pero chapeau por tod@s ell@s

sin acritud y tal por el comentario


----------



## carvil (24 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes 


Ya no acumulamos retraso  


El volumen es interesante pero no el de las grandes ocasiones.


Salu2


----------



## Interesado (24 Sep 2010)

Tienda de ultramarinos cerrada.

Carvil, olvidaste los soportes y resistencias.


----------



## carvil (24 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Tienda de ultramarinos cerrada.
> 
> Carvil, olvidaste los soportes y resistencias.




Es obvia alrededor de 1150 en SPX aunque mi pronostico es que fallará, muy probablemente en el corto plazo 8:


Salu2


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Cuando hay mucho dinero, también hay política.
> 
> Así de simple y así de triste.



Me he quedao así: :8::8::8:

Ahora sólo falta que me digas que hay listas negras y listas de inversores baneados o que no se "persigue" a todos por igual.


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2010)

Pero.. ¿es que te lo tienen que decir? Si eso ha sido así siempre... No está descubriendo la pólvora. Cada uno a lo/s (que considera/n) suyo/s, claro... Y eso es lo que nos salva.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Sep 2010)

atman dijo:


> Pero.. ¿es que te lo tienen que decir? Si eso ha sido así siempre... No está descubriendo la pólvora. Cada uno a lo/s (que considera/n) suyo/s, claro... Y eso es lo que nos salva.



A mí es que me gustan las cosas dichas muy claras, soy algo cortito y no es broma, siempre intento pensar que todo el mundo quiere ganar con deportividad y sin trampas.

Alguna vez he pensado en la típica película de robos, estafas y demás y la conclusión a la que llego es que sólo podría disfrutar el botín  si fuese fruto de un plan elaborado, producto de la inteligencia o de la habilidad, no un simple refinamiento de la ley del más fuerte o del engaño al débil.


----------



## kaxkamel (24 Sep 2010)

hoy cuando salga e echar el cafelito me encontraré con la maquinita de reta.
la apuesta disponible es de cierre del ibex 35 en septiembre.
apuestas?
al que acierte le pago una caña virtual


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Sep 2010)

Joder no se os puede dejar solos, me voy tranquilamente al notario dejandoos el ibex en negativo y cuando vuelvo me encuentro todo patas arriba , menos mal que cobre una buena suma por que en bolsa hoy me he jartau a ::::::::

Aun asi aun estoy en positivo por que los dos dias anteriores han sido de doblar al ibex , pero vaya jodienda...... ya estaba mirando yates nuevos 

Pollastre lastima no haber leido tu mensaje a tiempo donde decias que era una moneda al aire, siempre que pasa eso normalmente es en direccion opuesta a la mia  .

A tomarselo con filosofia y ajo y agua, ya les pasare la factura ya :no:

Fran, una pena que no vayas a poder postear, aprendia mucho contigo, en fin, supongo que podras cambiarte el nick y entrar de vez en cuando a soplarnos alguna que otra cosilla :bla: :bla: :bla: ademas todos sabemos que el foro no es tan facil de dejar, me se de un pajarito que dijo lo mismo hace tiempo y aqui sigue :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Mulder (24 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha vuelto a ser otro dia de poca actividad, no hemos tenido operaciones entre las entre las 11 y las 15 (ambas inclusive), tampoco a las 17.

Han empezado el dia vendiendo pero hacia las 10 han empezado a comprar de nuevo con alguna venta aislada discreta y así se han pasado el resto del día. En subasta he tenido que filtrar, pero me sale que han vendido.

Parece que esperan gap a la baja para el lunes, sin embargo hoy parece que han apostado por largos de nuevo, algo antes de las 15 han comprado un paquetón de más de 300 contratos, así que parece que ahora tocan largos.


----------



## tarrito (24 Sep 2010)

cómo va eso de la apuesta del ibex?? 
solo da opción a un valor y tú dices si o no?

va! yo digo 10850 (+- 25 pips)

tod@s sabemos que acabamos el mes en 9XXX ... pero es por llevarme la cervecita


----------



## kaxkamel (24 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> cómo va eso de la apuesta del ibex??
> solo da opción a un valor y tú dices si o no?
> 
> va! yo digo 10850 (+- 25 pips)
> ...



luego te lo confirmo.
a principios de mes, la apuesta más bajista (que acaba el mes por debajo de los 9800 se pagaba 11 a 1. Y yo piqué 10 euros que era el máximo que me permitió en aquel momento en dos días seguidos)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Sep 2010)

Ahhhhhhh! qué desastre! Para un día que me voy sin poner stops! :ouch:

Bueno en fin... al mal tiempo buena cara!  Es la gracia de jugar con poco apalancamiento... en fin, sigo corto con un mini en 10440

La semana que viene más!

Saludos y buen finde a tod@s!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Sep 2010)

Buen finde a todos!


----------



## pollastre (24 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Joder no se os puede dejar solos, me voy tranquilamente al notario dejandoos el ibex en negativo y cuando vuelvo me encuentro todo patas arriba , menos mal que cobre una buena suma por que en bolsa hoy me he jartau a ::::::::
> 
> Aun asi aun estoy en positivo por que los dos dias anteriores han sido de doblar al ibex , pero vaya jodienda...... ya estaba mirando yates nuevos
> 
> ...




sorry por el día que se te ha torcido, Zuloman... cuando el índice se ha clavado en el 10K5 poco después del medio día con los cuernos en el suelo despues del canal que había marcado por la mañana.... se veía clarito, clarito, que este era día para pasarlo pescando en el río (ni corto, ni largo). 
Yo me he salido con una buena operación frente a las dos o tres que suelo hacer por día, y gracias... el Lunes será otro día.


----------



## pollastre (24 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Vaya mañanita. Lo dicho ayer el mensaje ya había sido enviado. Hay que leer entre líneas.
> 
> Chicos a partir de octubre empiezo a currar en serio, lo que estoy aprendiendo estos días no tiene precio, pero también tiene inconvenientes. Ya me han dicho, se acabaron los foros y chats, aquí se juega mucho dinero y "otras cosas".
> 
> ...




Mucha suerte en tu nuevo desempeño.

Al respecto de la discreción... lo veo lógico, normal y necesario; en realidad y si te soy sincero, siempre me sorprendió sobremanera que tus anteriores leoncios te permitiesen siquiera escribir en este foro y postear valores "escupidos" por su software (no tiene nada que ver por ejemplo con el hecho de que yo ponga los míos, pues yo me debo sólo a mí mismo).

Por lo demás, de acuerdo totalmente con lo de que aquí se juegan muchos intereses. Y aprovecho para recordar a la forería que muchas veces subestimamos este foro y las consecuencias de nuestras acciones... al postear alegremente nuestras posiciones, stops, etc.

Yo personalmente he optado por dejar de postear niveles y canales en tanto no haya cerrado mi operativa para esa sesión. Paranoia o sospecha cierta, ya he visto algunas cosas raras algunos días, y prefiero no jugar con lo que me da de comer.

Lo dicho, que te vaya de cojones. Aunque sea para saludar inocuamente, no olvides poner "Hi" de vez en cuando.

un abrazo,


----------



## Mendrugo (24 Sep 2010)

Jope, si más pronto comento ayer al cierre que no hay que fiarse de los rumores, nos meten semejante envolvente.
S&P en resistencia, pero muy fuerte desde el repunte.
Ibex seguimos cortos, a expensas del cierre de el lunes.


----------



## credulo (24 Sep 2010)

Pollastre, esa actitud me parece la más sensata por tu parte.

De hecho se puede hacer otra lectura. En ciertos hilos y foros de internet (no solo en burbuja) pueden surgir un "nick" que provea de información relevante. La justa para que se adquiera una cierta relevancia y la gente confíe en el criterio de ese "nick". Después, en el momento apropiado, lanzar información contraria para engañar. No hablo necesariamente de hilos de bolsa. 



> Paranoia o sospecha cierta, ya he visto algunas cosas raras algunos días



Dejando la paranoia de lado, el hecho de contar una operativa a una cantidad indeterminada de personas hace precisamente, que la situación en la que la niña hace sus predicciones cambie.

¿Qué digo con esto? Que cada uno se fíe de su propia operativa y que dios reparta suerte.

Me voy a ponerme el casco de papel albal, veo que el post me ha quedado muy conspiranoico...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Sep 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Jope, si más pronto comento ayer al cierre que no hay que fiarse de los rumores, nos meten semejante envolvente.
> S&P en resistencia, pero muy fuerte desde el repunte.
> Ibex *seguimos* cortos, a expensas del cierre de el lunes.



Que significa seguimos...? ienso:



credulo dijo:


> Pollastre, esa actitud me parece la más sensata por tu parte.
> 
> De hecho se puede hacer otra lectura. En ciertos hilos y foros de internet (no solo en burbuja) pueden surgir un "nick" que provea de información relevante. La justa para que se adquiera una cierta relevancia y la gente confíe en el criterio de ese "nick". Después, en el momento apropiado, lanzar información contraria para engañar. No hablo necesariamente de hilos de bolsa.
> 
> ...



Es un tema recurrente en burbuja.info... creo que la conclusión final fue que pusieron un rastreador de posiciones de zuloman y hacía lo contrario... de todas formas habrán cambiado de táctica, porque últimamente las acierta todas! :Aplauso:

Saludos...

PD: Hablando un poco de bolsa... el S&P jugueteando cerca de los 1150, la bajista mayor está HOY en 1160...


----------



## tarrito (24 Sep 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Pollastre, esa actitud me parece la más sensata por tu parte.
> 
> De hecho se puede hacer otra lectura. En ciertos hilos y foros de internet (no solo en burbuja) pueden surgir un "nick" que provea de información relevante. La justa para que se adquiera una cierta relevancia y la gente confíe en el criterio de ese "nick". Después, en el momento apropiado, lanzar información contraria para engañar. No hablo necesariamente de hilos de bolsa.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con Usted.

Es más, si yo tuviera la capacidad de "acierto" de algun@s del foro, no lo iría regalando alegremente, la verdad. 
Por eso, MUCHÍSIMAS gracias a l@s que no sois tan egoístas como yo.

No posteo posiciones porque suelo "jugar" con los cierres de los gaps de apertura, tengo en cuenta el tema de los "pivot points" y también entro a favor de tendencias muy acusadas.
Además no me veo con capacidad para enseñar algo a este hilo, si alguna vez puedo colaborar con algún enlace o cualquier cosa, pues lo hago 

Respecto a Fran, si no puede forear en abosoluto, lo entiendo perfectamente pero por mi parte con que se pase SOLO a saludar de forma eventual, ya sería un detalle. Y que le vaya muy muy bien en lo suyo


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Sep 2010)

Uy, cuantas cosas esta tarde.

Fran, que te vaya muy bien, aunque hagas ganar mucho dinero a los leoncios piensa que ellos se alimentan de gacelitas tiernas como yo, espero que sientas un poco de lástima... y de vez en cuando nos dejes algunas migajas.

Respecto a lo de poner o no las posiciones, entradas, salidas, etc., hace tiempo dijimos que no lo ibamos a hacer, y se nos ocurrió lo de la casa de campo, pero no cuajó (demasiados foros a la vez).

Zuloman, que pena, porque ibas muy bien estos días. 

LCASC, ¿qué hacía usted sin stops a estas alturas de la película? Espero que no sea muy grave lo de su "mandrilidad".

Bueno, yo me despido unos días que me voy de vacaciones. En octubre estaré de espectadora pasiva y en noviembre volveré.


----------



## pyn (24 Sep 2010)

suerte para el futuro fran, la verdas que has tenido que hacerles ganar mucho dinero en lis ultimis meses a quien sea para los que trabajas. algun dia entre cervezas deberias soltarnoslo.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Uy, cuantas cosas esta tarde.
> 
> Fran, que te vaya muy bien, aunque hagas ganar mucho dinero a los leoncios piensa que ellos se alimentan de gacelitas tiernas como yo, espero que sientas un poco de lástima... y de vez en cuando nos dejes algunas migajas.
> 
> ...



Pues que pena, porque la casa de campo podría servir muy bien para este tipo de cosas


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2010)

Fran2000, me logo para postearte que ha sido un placer leerte este tiempo.

Un fuerte abrazo y suerte.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Sep 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> LCASC, ¿qué hacía usted sin stops a estas alturas de la película? Espero que no sea muy grave lo de su "mandrilidad".



Fallo mio... : Tuve que salir y no he vuelto hasta después del cierre, pensaba quedarme corto el fin de semana y no quería que me volaran el stop, así que no lo puse... 

De todas formas, yo juego con un mini, así que 10440corto y ha cerrado en 10700, no me va a quitar el sueño...

Felices vacaciones! Te echaremos de menos por el hilo 

Saludos....

PD: Por cierto, de acuerdo con Pepitoria, tendríamos que usar más la casa de campo, a ver si nos animamos!
PD2: Que se me olvidaba... Suerte en tus proyectos Fran, un placer haberte leido!


----------



## aksarben (24 Sep 2010)

Hoygan, que algunos nos pasamos por la Casa de Campo de vez en cuando .

Suerte a Fran en su nuevo curro, que me parece interesantísimo. Gracias por lo que has compartido con nosotros.

Y Peca, ¡disfruta las vacaciones!


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2010)

El sp lamiendo los 1150

El sector tecnológico forzando la locomotora a tope. 

Me parece que vamos a tener unas semanas moviditas.


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (25 Sep 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Cuando hay mucho dinero, también hay política.
> 
> Así de simple y así de triste.



Let me guess... 

1) Los recortes de impuestos de Bush están a punto de expirar.

2) Elecciones parciales a la vuelta de la esquina.

3) Postura demócrata: mantener los recortes sólo para los probres y clases medias. 

4) Postura republicana: pa los ricos también, que son mis amigos.

5) El estándar y pobres baja de 1042 a 1018

6) 24/09/2010: Parece que Obama cambia de opinión ::

s&p: 1020 ----> 1042

Leoncios: "Es bueno ser rey"


Me alargaría pero eso tendría que ir al foro de política y no aquí. 

PD: Por cierto, las manos fuertes llevan largas varias semanas.La mayoría de las veces eso anticipa subidas a medio plazo. Aunque yo no pongo la mano en el fuegop.

Saludines.


----------



## Claca (25 Sep 2010)

Buenas a todos,

Yo sigo pensando que estamos marcando un techo. Puede que la cuña no fuera tal, al menos en los índices USA, pero, por lo demás, no creo que me equivoque demasiado y realmente me sorprendería que nos alejásemos mcuho de estos últimos niveles.

Sobre lo que hacen las manos fuertes, pues yo diría que venden:







Están muy bajistas, en niveles no vistos desde 2008, justamente ahora que las encuestas en EEUU muestran un optimismo exagerado, similar al de enero de este año. Pese a ello, por ahora, no hay giro. Por ahora.

En el IBEX las encuestas muestran todavía un sentimiento bajista muy importante, pero la configuración de velas es muy similar a la del periodo de distribución entorno a los 11.900:







A corto plazo rebotamos desde los 10.400 confirmando un triángulo expanisvo cuyo techo pasa ahora por los 11.000 (en azul). Esta figura, cuya formación anticipé erróneamente el día 22, suele preceder a los cambios de tendencia o actua como señal de continuidad y ya está plenamente confirmada. Como dije entonces, por situación y tal tiene mucha validez. 

Este giro al alza para mí era muy probable (lo dije en tiempo real) y puede servir para dar otra colleja a los cortos que todavía siguen empeñados en vender. Con este movimiento han quitado la chuchería a muchos peques, ya que, desgraciadamente, las gacelas tenemos la mala costumbre de no saber defender nuestros beneficios cerrando a tiempo cuando la tendencia se invierte. Pasar de verde al rojo debería ser lo suficientemete estimulante como para empezar a pensar en los 11.000, vuelta a máximos y esas horribles fantasías peponianas que suelen anunciar el guano. Pacienciaaaaaa.

PD: Fran200, espero que de vez en cuando te pases por aqui aunque sea para decir hola y rezar un par de _guanos nuestros_. Ya formas parte de esta iglesia, aunque tu pastor sean los largos. Tarde o temprano caerás, y todo el mundo sabe que los conversos son los peores 

Rosonero, me alegra leerte. Deberías pasarte más por aqui, pero supongo que el peque te tiene muy liado. Espero que sea así 

Pecata, disfruta mucho de las vacaciones. Intentaremos que a tu vuelta todavía puedas aprovechar algo de guano, descuida.


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2010)

Despedida y saludo (no permanente espero) a Fran y agradecerle por sus interesantes aportes y comentarios.

Respecto a lo de manejar o no datos en lo personal creo que no es muy grave... las cosas se deciden en otro lugar y dudo mucho que ninguno de nosotros "mueva el mercado" de un modo tal que le hagan un seguimiento personalizado.

Obviamente dos excepciones:

a) Hannibal Lecter -ya documentado por Claca- 

b) Zuloman. Aunque en este caso, como es MM (market maker) no hay con qué darle.

Veremos qué pasa en los próximos días...


----------



## enric68 (26 Sep 2010)

Off topic...

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bbfmNz7CXa0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bbfmNz7CXa0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Nota: los que queráis aisistir a la mesa redonda del dia 1 de octubre con Santiago Niño Becerra en directo...por favor mandadme un MP (o bien haceis una lista para que nos Hagamos una idea) ya que como mucho cabrán 100 personas en el local.

Saludos y cualquier pregunta ya sabéis.

final off topic y disculpas


----------



## Lindo Pulgoso (26 Sep 2010)

OK, Claca. No quería alargar el post y me he explicado mal.

LT parece el mejor indicador de los tres para el swing trader, que es lo que más se estila por aquí. Pero más bien estaba intentando sacar conclusiones de los C.

Sólo queria comentar que: tras esconderse cerca de máximos hacia octubre de 2007 (a), la línea azul pasa a estar por debajo de la verde en el crash de octubre de 2008 (b) y se ha mantenido ahí durante dos años. Ahora parece que vuelven a sacar la cabeza.

No sé si esto significa algo (no a corto sino a medio o largo) pero me pareció interesante comentar ese cambio de tendencia.

Sea como sea la conclusión es que... siempre es en octubre!!! :: :XX:


----------



## credulo (26 Sep 2010)

Falta una semana para Octubre.

Vista la subida del viernes, yo diría que deberíamos probar de nuevo en el ibex los 10800. Si los pasamos a por los 11200

El miércoles huelga, la bolsa ni parriba ni pabajo sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2010)

Enric, muy buen trabajo. Me alegra mucho ver que seguís al pie del cañon. 

A mí me encantaría asistir, pero creo que no será posible. Si el viernes mismo veo que puedo escaparme y todavía hay plazas libres, entonces iré de cabeza.

Lindo Pulgoso, en el periodo de julio/ octubre del 2007 también estuvieron por encima de los verdes, de hecho la divergencia es muy clara, así como en enero del 2009. Visto lo que pasó luego en ambos casos, yo diría que a los que hay que seguir están pintados de verde 

Bueno, para terminar el finde, un par de gráficos más:

El DAX:







Este índice sí muestra una cuña con todos sus toques mínimos, tres arriba y tres abajo. Igualmente se aprecia un canal alcista y un enorme expansivo que se gestó hace justamente un año, todo muy evidente en la imagen. Sólo es preciso destacar el breve espacio de dilatación realizado a finales de agosto que amenazó con romper la cuña. El escaso volumen y el controlado apoyo en lateral nos indicaba que sólo se trataba de un movimiento de diversión planeado para engañar gacelas. Las figuras, cuando rompen, lo hacen con fuerza. Si las gacelas se han subido al carro hacen un pull para echarlas, pero las roturas siempre son violentas.

Y el ya tradicional vistazo al VIX:







Mientras no perfore con claridad los 20, lo más probable es un nuevo giro al alza si alcanza el soporte, lo cual, recuerdo, implicaría caídas en las bolsas. A principios de agosto hice la misma reflexión y en el gráfico se comprueban los resultados.

A muy corto plazo seguimos alcistas, pero el riesgo que entraña ahora mismo estar comprado no compensa en absoluto si tenemos en cuenta que todos los indicadores, al menos según lo veo yo, apuntan a un techo cuando menos cercano.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2010)

Claca, un placer leer sus análisis.

Le acompaño en el guano. Veo exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2010)

Sin duda, Bertok, esta hay que aprovecharla. Paciencia y poco apalancamiento. Y por favor, de tú, que soy jovencito 

Pensaba que había comentado ya el tema USA, veo que no, así que ahí va el DOW:







La posibilidad de que los índices EEUU estén realizando una cuña son cada vez menores con estos últimos cierres. Para validar la figura sería preciso todavía un último movimiento a la baja (5 ondas dentro de la cuña) y, si bien el precio se encuentra todavía dentro del margen propuesto como dilatación, en estos momentos no parece muy probable esta posibilidad. 

En su lugar, el movimiento de estos últimos meses podría explicarse mediante el canal alcista trazado, cuyo techo estaría ahora a la vuelta de la esquina, coincidiendo en breve con la MM200 en semanal que frenó el precio en máximos anuales. Para el SP500 la situación es muy similar, por lo que no lo comento en detalle.

Resumiendo: como ya he dicho, a muy corto plazo estamos alcistas, por lo que todavía podríamos seguir subiendo, pero el recorrido que puede quedar, ya sea un 1%, un 2% o hasta un 5%, no compensará el más que probable hachazo posterior que llegará sin avisar y que dejará a muchos inversores pillados mientras el precio desciende hacia los infiernos. 

Es cuestión de paciencia y de no exponerse demasiado al mercado.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2010)

Fíjate en la MM20 del SP y verás qué interesante.

A mí me marcará el punto de entrada de los cortos.


----------



## Claca (26 Sep 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Fíjate en la MM20 del SP y verás qué interesante.
> 
> A mí me marcará el punto de entrada de los cortos.



Yo opero en el IBEX, pero reconoco que ahora mismo -y siempre- está más interesante el SP500 o el DOW. A la que entra un poco de volatilidad en el IBEX pasan cosas como lo del viernes; al menos en USA lo toleran un poco mejor y los índices son más nobles. 

Espero que esa entrada sea la buena. Sell and hold


----------



## rosonero (27 Sep 2010)

Aquí uno más que anda pillado con un mini corto en 10600 ::
Como esta semana trabajo de noches dejo puestas algunas órdenes por encima y debajo de los cierres + - el prevesible gap, y no os riaís que a veces me ha llegado a salir bien .
Tal como Claca esperaba andan ya de madrugada apretando con unos futuros en 10800 

En cuanto a lo importante, desear lo mejor a Fran 200 y a Peca en sus vacaciones, aunque mira que perderse el mítico mes de Octubre 

Pd. Os debo un foto del culpable de que pase menos por aquí, el 5 de Octubre cumple 11 meses.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Sep 2010)

Desde la 1 de la madrugada sin mensajes???? que esta pasando aqui?? jejejej.


----------



## Mulder (27 Sep 2010)

A los buenos días!

Me paso para hacerle UP al hilo, que está claro que está todo el mundo huido.

Y eso que el Ibex hoy cae, aunque sea poco a poco.


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Desde la 1 de la madrugada sin mensajes???? que esta pasando aqui?? jejejej.



Lo que está pasando, es que no pasa nada. Pero ahí seguimos


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Me paso para hacerle UP al hilo, que está claro que está todo el mundo huido.
> 
> Y eso que el Ibex hoy cae, aunque sea poco a poco.



Hola, Mulder

Hoy he leido que el volmen del SP500 en el mes de septiembre es el más bajo desde hace 10 años y el comportamiento el mejor resgistrado desde 1939. Ya que sigues las estadísticas, tal vez lo encuentres interesante:

LaBolsaEnDirecto. Donde está el dinero?? No quiero saber nada del mercado americano


----------



## Mulder (27 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Hola, Mulder
> 
> Hoy he leido que el volmen del SP500 en el mes de septiembre es el más bajo desde hace 10 años y el comportamiento el mejor resgistrado desde 1939. Ya que sigues las estadísticas, tal vez lo encuentres interesante:
> 
> LaBolsaEnDirecto. Donde está el dinero?? No quiero saber nada del mercado americano



Llevo años en este hilo diciendo que las subidas suelen hacer sin volumen y las bajadas con el, no hay nada extraño en la situación actual. Es una de las razones por las que comento el volumen de los leoncios al final de la sesión.

Mientras no haya volumen seguiremos subiendo.


----------



## pyn (27 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Me paso para hacerle UP al hilo, que está claro que está todo el mundo huido.
> 
> Y eso que el Ibex hoy cae, aunque sea poco a poco.




Pero la bajada tiene poca chicha, es más falsa que un leuro de madera, el sp el viernes se tonteó con los 1150 y el ibex todavía ni ha rozado los 10.800. Creo que, de movernos a algún sitio (que creo que será día soporífero), nos moveremos en sentido lateral-ascendente.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Sep 2010)

No hay nadie por que en este foro no hay cosa que mas anime que el guanizado de limon 

Son ustedes muy nerviosos hoygan, tenemos Octubre a tiro de piedra


----------



## Interesado (27 Sep 2010)

Buenos días!

Entre el bajo volumen, la euforia imprimebilletófila y la cercanía de las elecciones usanas, se parece complicado ver caídas en el corto plazo... lo cual me hace muy difícil el meter largos... mierda de sentimiento contrario! ::

La verdad es que se van viendo divergencias que anticipan guano (oro en máximos, spreads PIGS en máximos, etc...), pero aún con todo, Pepón aparenta estar en buena forma.

PD: Estamos haciendo el hombro derecho de un hch-i de esos que siempre fallan (el hombro izquierdo empieza el 22S). Objetivo sobre los 11k1.


----------



## spheratu (27 Sep 2010)

La fecha del gran guano no era hacia noviembre?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Sep 2010)

A mi hay un "dato" que me hace sospechar en un maximo a corto plazo y un guanazo acto seguido. Me refiero a que en el expansion y en casi todos los medios de manipulacion hablan de que vamos parriba y patatin patatam, normalmente eso predece a un guanazo a lo bestia.

PD: ¿ Andesta pollastre y los canales de la niña? el muy condenado nos tiene privados de su hijita


----------



## Mulder (27 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> A mi hay un "dato" que me hace sospechar en un maximo a corto plazo y un guanazo acto seguido. Me refiero a que en el expansion y en casi todos los medios de manipulacion hablan de que vamos parriba y patatin patatam, normalmente eso predece a un guanazo a lo bestia.
> 
> PD: ¿ Andesta pollastre y los canales de la niña? el muy condenado nos tiene privados de su hijita



Creo que Pollastre dijo que iba a dejar de dar canales porque veia cosas 'raras' desde que iba largando niveles.

Está claro, los leoncios nos leen. See you at club de campo


----------



## mc_toni (27 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Está claro, los leoncios nos leen.



Los leoncios temen a las gacelas de burbuja.info y a su niña bonita


----------



## credulo (27 Sep 2010)

mc_toni dijo:


> Los leoncios temen a las gacelas de burbuja.info y a su niña bonita



Por supuesto que miedo ninguno. Pero si pueden sacar más información de donde sea mejor.

Yo por mi parte prefiero ver desde la barrera las peleas de tonueles y pepones hasta que reviente por algún sitio.

El volumen muy bajo hoy ¿no?


----------



## pollastre (27 Sep 2010)

Seeeeeee... efectivamente, más que miedo, lo que hacen es reirse de nosotros.

Más que nada porque les proporcionamos información gratuita.

Precisamente por eso voy a invertir el "orden de actuación"... primero cierro mi sesión, y luego canto niveles ::


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Seeeeeee... efectivamente, más que miedo, lo que hacen es reirse de nosotros.
> 
> Más que nada porque les proporcionamos información gratuita.
> 
> Precisamente por eso voy a invertir el "orden de actuación"... primero cierro mi sesión, y luego canto niveles ::



Podrías hacer el inicio en la casita de campo toda privada ella....


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Sep 2010)

llevo 2 meses comprando y vendiendo Urbas ganando una miellllda y a veces perdiendo y justo esta semana que estoy out, le da por up................


----------



## spheratu (27 Sep 2010)

El excelentísimo gurú PPCC acaba de soltar esta perla:


> El despegue bursátil está próximo (la tendencia principal alcista ya está tímidamente vigente)



Ahí lo dejo,para información de vuesas mercedes.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Sep 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> El excelentísimo gurú PPCC acaba de soltar esta perla:
> 
> Ahí lo dejo,para información de vuesas mercedes.



Despegue?? a caso no estamos en camino ya? hasta donde piensa que va a subir pues...

En fin.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Sep 2010)

por ahí andan diciendo que gamesa se va hasta los 10 euros..... que opinais???????


----------



## Interesado (27 Sep 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por ahí andan diciendo que gamesa se va hasta los 10 euros..... que opinais???????



Cuando "por ahí andan diciendo" señal de que hay que meterle más cortos.

Antes la veo en los 4€, que en los 10€.


----------



## rafaxl (27 Sep 2010)

Chavales!!! despertad caramba, hay algo de guano y uds. estan sobaos. Sea de fiar o no hay que aprovechar, queda poco para los diecisetemiles.


----------



## spheratu (27 Sep 2010)

Que vengan los diecisietemiles o que vengan los tresmiles,pero que venga algo,coño!


----------



## rosonero (27 Sep 2010)

Ahí está!!! Los minis cortos _pillados_ vuelven al verde !!!!!:Baile:

Eso sí, me acaban de saltar el stop profit en 10560, otra vez será.

Pd. Al menos yo, estaba literalmente durmiendo hasta ahora 
pd2. buenos días y tal


----------



## Mulder (27 Sep 2010)

Que aburrimiento de dia por dios....running to nowhere:


----------



## debianita (27 Sep 2010)

Hoygan!, a mi me advirtierón de que en los mercados me podrían desplumar, pero nadie me dijo lo de morir de aburrimiento ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Sep 2010)

lo de AIB está un poco peligroso..........


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Sep 2010)

Irlanda mira al precipicio...







Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (27 Sep 2010)

Saludos !!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Sep 2010)

Qué guapo el niño Rosonero!  No me extraña que no postees tanto...


----------



## Mulder (27 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Se han pasado el día vendiendo excepto en los primeros minutos del día, con una sola compra aisladísima hacia las 11, aunque en general hemos tenido una actividad bajísima. Estos señores han vuelto a la playa como demuestra el hecho de que no han operado a las 13, 16 y 17.

De todas formas la última operación relevante del día a las 15:40 ha sido una venta de 345 contratos, en subasta también han vendido.

Parece que están vendiendo y/o tomando posiciones cortas pero a la chita callando, sigilosamente y sin que se note mucho, hoy me ha sorprendido el volumen porque esperaba todavía menos de lo que hemos tenido.


----------



## mercenario (27 Sep 2010)

un día algo aburrido pero bueno, los cortos si que le pueden haber sacado unos buenos puntos, almenos el eurostoxx y el dax han seguido un canal bajista durante todo el día, con poca pendiente pero constante...

Hacía tiempo que no participaba en el hilo pero os sigo leyendo.
He decidido evolucionar y pasar de interdin (que es de pobres)así que he abierto una cuenta con un broker usano de futuros y operaré con ninjatrader, en las comisiones no hay color, no son ni comparables, y el software me está gustando. Alguien más opera con el ninja?
un saludo.


----------



## pollastre (27 Sep 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Saludos !!!!




Coño, qué grande está... éste seguro que va largo en SAN


----------



## carvil (27 Sep 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> un día algo aburrido pero bueno, los cortos si que le pueden haber sacado unos buenos puntos, almenos el eurostoxx y el dax han seguido un canal bajista durante todo el día, con poca pendiente pero constante...
> 
> Hacía tiempo que no participaba en el hilo pero os sigo leyendo.
> He decidido evolucionar y pasar de interdin (que es de pobres)así que he abierto una cuenta con un broker usano de futuros y operaré con ninjatrader, en las comisiones no hay color, no son ni comparables, y el software me está gustando. Alguien más opera con el ninja?
> un saludo.



Yo lo probé durante una temporada por aquello de cambiar y no me gustó. Y a ver si dejan de mandar publicidad que me tienen frito.


Salu2


----------



## Claca (27 Sep 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Saludos !!!!



Muy guapo, rosonero. ¡Y como ha crecido desde la charla de febrero! Ahí le veo contruyendo un techo, como el IBEX; hasta se aprecian un par de gacelas desplumadas por el suelo. Será mano fuerte, eso seguro


----------



## Creditopropulsado (27 Sep 2010)

Tengo unas Gamesicas a tiro ricas ricas ricas.... las espero en 4.5€.


----------



## debianita (27 Sep 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Tengo unas Gamesicas a tiro ricas ricas ricas.... las espero en 4.5€.



A mi me dá que las acabarán sacando del guarribex ... Por fundamentales, las ves bien a 4.5? Yo hasta que no formen un buen suelo y despeguen un poquillo no le meteria ... largos 

Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Sep 2010)

Algun miembro de Habéis visto el Ibex35? asistirá a la mesa redonda del 1 de Octubre en BCN? Yo a lo mejor me animo...

Saludos...

Edito: A ver si se cumple el HCH que acaba de hacer el S&P... se tendría que ir 3 puntos abajo... sobre los 1144...


----------



## bertok (27 Sep 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por ahí andan diciendo que gamesa se va hasta los 10 euros..... que opinais???????



necesitan leuros que compren el papel. Piensa por qué ha salido corriendo la familia Del Pino haciendo minusvalías.

Con calma ya montará la pauta de vuelta y se podrá entrar. Mientras tanto que la bajen a los infiernos.


----------



## Interesado (27 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Algun miembro de Habéis visto el Ibex35? asistirá a la mesa redonda del 1 de Octubre en BCN? Yo a lo mejor me animo...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: A ver si se cumple el HCH que acaba de hacer el S&P... se tendría que ir 3 puntos abajo... sobre los 1144...



En ello está, se ha pegado una leche fina. Veremos si la FED sigue empujando esta vez.

Yo iré a la charla, si te animas después podemos ir a tomar unas cañas... (a ver si así se anima alguien más). 

EDIT: 1042, va el SP va a dejar una vela de las que nos gustan.. :XX:





http://tickersense.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c924353ef013487bfdfdd970c-popup


----------



## rosonero (27 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Algun miembro de Habéis visto el Ibex35? asistirá a la mesa redonda del 1 de Octubre en BCN? Yo a lo mejor me animo...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edito: A ver si se cumple el HCH que acaba de hacer el S&P... se tendría que ir 3 puntos abajo... sobre los 1144...





Interesado dijo:


> En ello está, se ha pegado una leche fina. Veremos si la FED sigue empujando esta vez.
> 
> Yo iré a la charla, si te animas después podemos ir a tomar unas cañas... (a ver si así se anima alguien más).
> 
> EDIT: 1042, va el SP va a dejar una vela de las que nos gustan.. :XX:




Yo estaré en Aitona (Lleida) en casa de los suegros, después de una dura negociación tengo el beneplácito de mi mujer, así que me apuntó.

LCASC, si sales de Lleida y piensas volver a una hora prudente  podemos bajar juntos.
Los de Can Fanga  (BCN para los urbanitas)
Interesado, sabes si hay todavía plazas? 
Claca? tú que dices? irás? 
Crédito ... tu qué? estás en el montaje?

Alguien más?


----------



## debianita (27 Sep 2010)

Cañas? Cortos? BCN?

Dónde hay que apuntarse 

El aforo era limitado,no? Si va el Becerra ... no creo que sobre mucho espacio. El HCH del spx parece que lo ha cumplido con creces :baba:


----------



## Interesado (27 Sep 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Yo estaré en Aitona (Lleida) en casa de los suegros, después de una dura negociación tengo el beneplácito de mi mujer, así que me apuntó.
> 
> LCASC, si sales de Lleida y piensas volver a una hora prudente  podemos bajar juntos.
> Los de Can Fanga  (BCN para los urbanitas)
> ...



Mandádle un MP a enric, a mi me ha dicho que no había problema.

CP no sé si está en el ajo, pero estando Hugo de por medio...

Claca, tienes que venir... si no vamos a robarte nada de tiempo... ya sabes que somos buenos chicos y nos retiramos pronto. 

Faltaría Reve, que nos tiene abandonados y Debi, con lo que completaríamos la sección polaca del hilo.


----------



## debianita (27 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Mandádle un MP a enric, a mi me ha dicho que no había problema.
> 
> CP no sé si está en el ajo, pero estando Hugo de por medio...
> 
> ...



Interesado, le envio una cartita a Enric?, le digo que voy de parte del botas? Seguro que así me pone una butaca buena


----------



## Interesado (27 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Interesado, le envio una cartita a Enric?, le digo que voy de parte del botas? Seguro que así me pone una butaca buena



Si. Pero no hace falta que sea nada formal... escribe cuatro cosas en un papel que no valga nada (alguna acción de SAN o GAM que tengas por ahí) y se lo mandas. 

Y si no hay aforo ya montamos una "mesa redonda" paralela en el bar más próximo.


----------



## debianita (27 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Si. Pero no hace falta que sea nada formal... escribe cuatro cosas en un papel que no valga nada (alguna acción de SAN o GAM que tengas por ahí) y se lo mandas.
> 
> Y si no hay aforo ya montamos una "mesa redonda" paralela en el bar más próximo.



Escribiré la cartita en unos papelitos verdes, que suelo usar para encenderme los cigarros 

Cartita enviada, si no hay aforo ... tu propuesta de la mesa paralela me parece genial


----------



## rosonero (27 Sep 2010)

Ya le he enviado el mp a Enric, dejando caer que soy del hilo del Ibex  

A ver si Claca y LCASC se pasan por aquí y nos dicen algo.


----------



## rosonero (27 Sep 2010)

Para que todo el mundo sepa de qué hablamos.

Por cierto, los vídeos cada vez más espectaculares.

Por cierto 2. Vaya castañazo que se pegado el SP en la última hora :8:




enric68 dijo:


> Off topic...
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bbfmNz7CXa0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bbfmNz7CXa0?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (27 Sep 2010)

Por cierto... al que hace tiempo que no veo (leo) es a Aleph... un tipo en mi opinión con unas aportaciones más que interesantes. 
Sabéis si sigue rondando libre por el foro, o ya se lo han llevado los hombres de negro a "dar una vuelta" para después nunca volver?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Sep 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Yo estaré en Aitona (Lleida) en casa de los suegros, después de una dura negociación tengo el beneplácito de mi mujer, así que me apuntó.
> 
> *LCASC, si sales de Lleida y piensas volver a una hora prudente  podemos bajar juntos.
> *Los de Can Fanga  (BCN para los urbanitas)
> ...



Yo por mi encantado, si queréis podemos quedar en BCN para comer antes de la reunión... Me va mejor quedar antes que después, tendría que estar a una hora prudente yo también... 

Roso, te lo confirmo mañana...

Saludos...

PD: Al final se cumplió bien el HCH del S&P...
PD2: Pollastre, el viernes le preguntaremos a Aleph directamente (y si no a ***)


----------



## EL_LIMITE (27 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Por cierto... al que hace tiempo que no veo (leo) es a Aleph... un tipo en mi opinión con unas aportaciones más que interesantes.
> Sabéis si sigue rondando libre por el foro, o ya se lo han llevado los hombres de negro a "dar una vuelta" para después nunca volver?



A Aleph yo también le he perdido el rastro, muy rara vez hace alguna aportación en http://www.****************.org/ , por si quieres seguir sus comentarios. La verdad es que es una gran pérdida para el foro en general.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (27 Sep 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Yo estaré en Aitona (Lleida) en casa de los suegros, después de una dura negociación tengo el beneplácito de mi mujer, así que me apuntó.
> 
> LCASC, si sales de Lleida y piensas volver a una hora prudente  podemos bajar juntos.
> Los de Can Fanga  (BCN para los urbanitas)
> ...



Yo ando por los madriles... asi que no podré asistir. Pero vamos, que la siguiente mesa redonda a ver si la montamos los del propio IBEX. XD


----------



## Claca (28 Sep 2010)

Buenas,

El viernes voy a estar muy liado, pero me gustaría asistir... Hasta el mismo día 1 no voy a saber si será posible, pero, por poco que pueda, ahí me veréis.

Sobre la sesión de hoy... nada, todo igual. El IBEX en un completo lateral, pero al menos aprovecharé para colgar un gráfico del SP500 en el que se aprecia la misma estructura alcista del DOW:







Di el 1.151 como margen absoluto para seguir considerando la cuña y hoy lo hemos tocado y nos hemos girado, pero tal y como se comporta el precio, yo ya descartaría la idea y me centraría en el canal, que además en perspectiva arroja más esperanzas guaniles. 

Si os fijáis el ritmo está desacelerando y las subidas se moderan sobre un suelo redondeado. La sensación que nos queda, de todos modos, es que seguimos alcistas, y eso es lo peligroso del caso. Las gacelas compran en resistencia el papel que los grandes sueltan. No es que no lo hubiera dicho ya antes, pero nunca está de más recordarlo para el lector casual del hilo. Los suelos y techos normalmente se forman de este modo y en el gráfico se aprecia bastante bien la idea (de hecho estamos haciendo lo mismo que cuando el anterior toque al techo del canal).


----------



## Asturiano (28 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Por cierto... al que hace tiempo que no veo (leo) es a Aleph... un tipo en mi opinión con unas aportaciones más que interesantes.
> Sabéis si sigue rondando libre por el foro, o ya se lo han llevado los hombres de negro a "dar una vuelta" para después nunca volver?



Creo que ha dejado el foro por la movida que hubo en torno a colectivo burbuja, Juan Carlos Barba y demás.

Por cierto, hoy en esradio han dicho que mañana Mody's, posiblemente, rebaje el rating a España.

Cuidadín los alcistas aunque ya no se sabe.


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2010)

Gracias por la info... la verdad, nunca supe demasiado bien en qué consistió todo el follón ese de Juan Carlos y compañía. Llegué a leer por encima algunos mensajes en el hilo de *********** (algunos realmente punzantes, la verdad) pero nunca seguí el "incidente" muy de cerca.

En fin, una lástima, como dices.



Asturiano dijo:


> Creo que ha dejado el foro por la movida que hubo en torno a colectivo burbuja, Juan Carlos Barba y demás.
> 
> Por cierto, hoy en esradio han dicho que mañana Mody's, posiblemente, rebaje el rating a España.
> 
> Cuidadín los alcistas aunque ya no se sabe.


----------



## Samzer (28 Sep 2010)

¿Un agónico mercado bursátil en el que es imposible perder? - VALOR AÑADIDO - Cotizalia.com

Pese a la confusión en la que habitualmente caemos los que nos dedicamos a seguir los mercados financieros, un dato no hace tendencia. Se trata de un error en el que incurrimos recurrentemente y cuya omisión es clave para relativizar determinados acontecimientos. Sin embargo, me van a permitir que recabe su atención sobre una cifra que me ha resultado especialmente chocante: *la actividad bursátil se ha reducido en lo que va de septiembre un 8% respecto a agosto, mes cuyo volumen de negociación fue, a su vez, el mínimo en tres años.* Un fenómeno de importantes implicaciones toda vez que la formación eficiente de los precios requiere de liquidez y profundidad a partes iguales. Sin ellas, la capacidad de manipulación crece exponencialmente y, de su mano, el alejamiento de los principales actores de las bolsas. Cuestión de confianza.

Son varias las causas que se encuentran detrás de este fenómeno.

1. Por una parte, la incertidumbre sobre su futuro de los inversores particulares que ha provocado que, en Estados Unidos, los fondos de renta variable local hayan vivido reembolsos de los partícipes privados durante 20 semanas consecutivas, una secuencia récord.

2. Por otro lado, la caída sistemática de la volatilidad que limita las posibilidades de compra/venta de acciones a corto plazo de aquellos que se dedican a esta actividad.

3. En tercer lugar, un tema del que ya hemos hablado: el aumento de la correlación entre los valores que integran un índice y el propio indicador, lo que se traduce en un aumento de las apuestas por el global en vez de por las partes a través de instrumentos como los ETFs.

4. Cuarto, la limitación al HFT (High Frequency Trading) a raíz del flash crash del pasado 6 de mayo; una actividad direccional que nueve extraordinarios volúmenes a muy corto plazo (un punto en el que discrepa Zero Hedge).

5. Quinto, las políticas contrarias a la existencia de cortos en el mercado y el cierre, ante la nueva regulación bancaria USA, de las mesas de proprietary trading de algunos bancos de inversión.

6. Sexto y último, la ausencia de OPVs en el mercado como gancho para atraer el interés de los compradores. Enumeración no extensiva a la que seguro ustedes podrán añadir sus propias aportaciones.

*¿Un proceso temporal? Si nos atenemos a lo comentado ayer mismo por los estrategas de Morgan Stanley, parece que no.* Y es que en Japón la aversión a los títulos cotizados lleva décadas existiendo de forma paralela, paradójicamente, a la caída en rentabilidad de la renta fija soberana. ¿La razón? Factores demográficos y de índole económica que, extrapolados a otras naciones de la OCDE, llevan a muchos a cuestionarse si la “muerte de las acciones” ha llegado a ellas para quedarse. *Sirva como prueba la subasta del dos años ayer en Estados Unidos con rentabilidad en mínimos históricos y demanda en máximos plurianuales.* ¿Qué opinan?

En cualquier caso concluyo con dos reflexiones finales de carácter más inmediato.

1. Hay quienes hacen de la necesidad virtud y propugnan que esta “japonización” de la política monetaria y de la actividad bursátil sólo puede traer alegrías a los inversores en equities. Respecto a la primera los abanderados son David Tepper, que acertadamente predijo el suelo de las financieras en 2009, y los analistas de Credit Suisse. Su argumento se centra en la mejora en los costes de financiación que lleva aparejada la contención de los tipos de interés de mercado, por una parte, y en el efecto positivo que en términos de valoración de activos financieros o reales tal hecho supone. No han tardado en alzarse voces en contra de dicha aseveración con base en, precisamente, el escaso impacto sobre la economía real que hasta ahora han tenido las excepcionales iniciativas adoptadas por la FED que no han incidido ni sobre la circulación del crédito ni sobre la demanda agregada final. Interesante este debate sobre el particular, de muy recomendable lectura. *Por lo que respecta a la negociación, Jeff Saut de Raymond James ya ha dictado su veredicto: "¿a quién le importa el volumen? Cuanto menos haya, más subirán las bolsas".* :rolleye:

2. Por el contrario, *el propio Morgan Stanley nos recuerda, en la página cinco de la presentación que acompaña el siguiente post de Business Insider, cómo el flujo de fondos a las bolsas ha actuado como indicador adelantado de buena parte de sus grandes movimientos en la última década. Desde ese punto de vista, y aunque la lectura no es ni mucho menos extrema, tocaría corrección.* Como nos recuerda el siempre incrédulo Pragmatic Capitalist, es cuando se baja la guardia cuando se producen los mayores sobresaltos. No hace falta irse muy lejos. Basta con acordarse de mayo. Personalmente, me quedo más con esta visión. El panorama es incierto: el inmobiliario sigue tocado, los balances privados tensionados, el desempleo alto, las materias primas al alza, el oro por las nubes, los resultados buenos por ajustes operativos, repunta el proteccionismo and so on and so forth. Manténgase, por tanto, alerta. *No en vano los insiders en US están vendiendo en una proporción de... ¡1.400 a 1!* :8:


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

Buenos días!

Hoy para desayunar un guanizado bien fresquito aderezado con gap a la baja de 50 ptos.


----------



## debianita (28 Sep 2010)

Parece que hoy quiere guanear :baba:

CreditoPropulsado, lo de la mesa redonda del Ibex me parece una idea estupenda


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2010)

Castaña pilonga....


----------



## debianita (28 Sep 2010)

Que hostión :XX: :XX:

a este paso no llegamos a octubre.

Disfruten del guano señores


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

El IBEX jugando con la directriz desde los ochomiles, como nos la petemos podemos tener un buen tramo a la baja (más :baba.


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2010)

upsss... ¿qué ha pasado...? :fiufiu:



Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## debianita (28 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> El IBEX jugando con la directriz desde los ochomiles, como nos la petemos podemos tener un buen tramo a la baja.




Dios le HOYGA :baba: tal y como se está poniendo el tema de los bonos ... la hostia puede ser maja, hoy tenemos subasta de deuda hispanistaní, solo falta que los hamijos de Moody's no echen un cable para que sea el dia perfecto.


----------



## tonuel (28 Sep 2010)

Al final nada...


todavía no estamos en octubre... :´(


Saludos :´(


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> El IBEX jugando con la directriz desde los ochomiles, como nos la petemos podemos tener un buen tramo a la baja (más :baba.



Buenos días... 

Yo la veo mucho más abajo:
-La que viene de mínimos 85xx y pasa por el 97xx, me da para hoy un mínimo de 1030x, y
-La que viene de 89xx y también pasa por el 97xx, me da para hoy un mínimo de 1027x

Saludos...

Edito: Quien me lo iba a decir el viernes, mi mini corto en 10440 está en verde... )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

El apoyo del SAN en su HCH (el que puse el otro día) tiene la neck-line hoy en 9.21, ahora mismo en 9.22... 8:

Saludos...


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Yo la veo mucho más abajo:
> -La que viene de mínimos 85xx y pasa por el 97xx, me da para hoy un mínimo de 1030x, y
> ...



Cierto. Yo es que de momento, como filtro, estoy omitiendo el mínimo del día 25 de Agosto (recordará que Fran comentó que se les fué de las manos). 

De todos modos, 200ptos más de caída tampoco son moco de pavo. En caso de romper las de los 10300 que comenta sí que estaríamos hablando de cambio un de tendencia de calado.

EDIT: Ahí estamos... estos son los momentos en que me gustaría poder hacer scroll para abajo en los gráficos de R4.


----------



## credulo (28 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El apoyo del SAN en su HCH (el que puse el otro día) tiene la neck-line hoy en 9.21, ahora mismo en 9.22... 8:
> 
> Saludos...



pues ahora 9.16


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

Interesado, si vuelves a tratarme de usted, no te hablo más... 

El Ibex ha rebotado justo donde debía (en la zona 1040x-1041x), me he salido del mini corto, si rompe ese suelo, vuelvo a entrar corto, por ahora los largos ni con un palo...

Saludos...


----------



## Ghell (28 Sep 2010)

Tiene gracia como solo se ven algunos cuando el ibex baja y ya anuncian guano... en todo caso hoy no habrá megaguano, es probable que acabemos en negativos pero de hacerlo dudo que sea más de un -0.50%.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

No he podido resistirlo, mini-largo 10390 SL 10360...

Saludos...


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Interesado, si vuelves a tratarme de usted, no te hablo más...
> 
> El Ibex ha rebotado justo donde debía (en la zona 1040x-1041x), me he salido del mini corto, si rompe ese suelo, vuelvo a entrar corto, por ahora los largos ni con un palo...
> 
> Saludos...



Ok... Ok... Disculpa... ::

De momento aguanta... estos movimientos prenoticias siempre hay que cogerlos con pinzas, pero parece bueno...


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

> Tiene gracia como solo se ven algunos cuando el ibex baja y ya anuncian guano... en todo caso hoy no habrá megaguano, es probable que acabemos en negativos pero de hacerlo dudo que sea más de un -0.50%.



ienso:

Es un dato a tener en cuenta, no cabe duda.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

credulo dijo:


> pues ahora 9.16



Ha bajado hasta 9.113 y ha rebotado rápido hasta los 9.20, todavía está en la cuerda floja. A estas figuras siempre hay que darles un poco de filtro, yo no me fiaría hasta que no perdiese los 9. De cumplirse la figura, le da más o menos 1.90 abajo, hacia la zona 7

Saludos...

Edito: Hoy el SAN ha colado, quiero decir colocado 1.100M€ en dos emisiones de deuda senior... por dinero no será hoy...


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2010)

A los buenos días!

Yo de momento no veo guano hasta que el futuro del mini-S&P pase los 1130 a la baja de forma clara.

En caso de darse esa condición ya me pondría corto hasta noviembre.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo de momento no veo guano hasta que el futuro del mini-S&P pase los 1130 a la baja de forma clara.
> 
> En caso de darse esa condición ya me pondría corto hasta noviembre.



Pues si no me equivoco quizas veamos esos niveles nada mas abrir ws 

Recuperado ya del subidon, no se si intradiar un poco o no hacer el indio para no perderme esos 3000 de tonuel. Hoy desde luego quietecito como ayer que tengo pasta asegurada en mi bisnes 

Pollastre, andas por la casa de campo o definitivamente me tendre que apañar con mi bolita de cristal?? , no se si cambiarle el nombre y llamarle rabocop para tentar a tu niña


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues si no me equivoco quizas veamos esos niveles nada mas abrir ws
> 
> Recuperado ya del subidon, no se si intradiar un poco o no hacer el indio para no perderme esos 3000 de tonuel. Hoy desde luego quietecito como ayer que tengo pasta asegurada en mi bisnes
> 
> Pollastre, andas por la casa de campo o definitivamente me tendre que apañar con mi bolita de cristal?? , no se si cambiarle el nombre y llamarle rabocop para tentar a tu niña



Pues siento decepcionarte pero el mini-S&P en este momento está rondando el 1134 y ha hecho mínimo esta mañana en 1132, aun no es el momento.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

Cierro el mini-largo en 10430. A ver si puedo volver a entrar un poco más abajo...

Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (28 Sep 2010)

Buaaaaaaaa Ayer cerré mi mini corto del viernes en cuanto se puso en verde :S

Bueno, me alegro por LCASC que lo tenía todavía más abajo.

Está claro que coger la caída desde arriba va a ser muy difícil.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues siento decepcionarte pero el mini-S&P en este momento está rondando el 1134 y ha hecho mínimo esta mañana en 1132, aun no es el momento.



He dicho "nada mas abrir ws"  , ansiaaasssssss que eres un ansias 

Una cosa, ¿ pensais que aprovecharan la huelga de mañana para hacer alguna cosa rara ? el dia se presta a ello, la gente bloqueada en los transportes sin poder hacer nada y zas cataclas para cuando logren tener un ordenate con internete delante.


----------



## pyn (28 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo de momento no veo guano hasta que el futuro del mini-S&P pase los 1130 a la baja de forma clara.
> 
> En caso de darse esa condición ya me pondría corto hasta noviembre.



Los 1120 del S&P hicieron de soporte en el último recorte, creo que a partir de ahí sí que podemos hablar de cambio de tendencia.


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues si no me equivoco quizas veamos esos niveles nada mas abrir ws
> 
> Recuperado ya del subidon, no se si intradiar un poco o no hacer el indio para no perderme esos 3000 de tonuel. Hoy desde luego quietecito como ayer que tengo pasta asegurada en mi bisnes
> 
> Pollastre, andas por la casa de campo o definitivamente me tendre que apañar con mi bolita de cristal?? , no se si cambiarle el nombre y llamarle rabocop para tentar a tu niña



Ando por aquí, pero hoy no te voy a ser de mucha utilidad. Los irlandeses, con su deuda soberana y sus pints de Guinness, nos han sacado completamente del canal que tenía para hoy (por abajo, claro) así que ahora mismo y por lo que resta de jornada, he pasado a operar en modo *VFR* (vamos, charts y AT a ojímetro  )


----------



## tarrito (28 Sep 2010)

Buenos días,

pregunta pomperil:
¿Por qué coloca bonos con ese diferencial si en teoría puede pedir prestado al BCE al 1%?

Banco Santander realiza una emisión de bonos por 1.100 millones de dólares - 2479355 - elEconomista.es


----------



## carvil (28 Sep 2010)

Buenos dias 


Soporte actual en el E-Mini zona 1128 resistencia 1138


Salu2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

Mientras no perdamos la tendencia diaria alcista, podríamos buscar un pull-back a la cuña perdida esta mañana...







Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ando por aquí, pero hoy no te voy a ser de mucha utilidad. Los irlandeses, con su deuda soberana y sus pints de Guinness, nos han sacado completamente del canal que tenía para hoy (por abajo, claro) así que ahora mismo y por lo que resta de jornada, he pasado a operar en modo *VFR* (vamos, charts y AT a ojímetro  )



Un poco rencorosa tu niña, ¿si le rompen un canal no saca otro automaticamente?

El caso es que mi bolita de cristal me hablaba de que veriamos los niveles minimos previos a la subida de la semana pasada ( cuando tras dos dias doblando al ibex me pillaron con el carrrito de los helados) , y efectivamente hoyga, toco los 10370 y se giro.

Aun asi, me da que volveremos a tantear ese nivel y tengo la esperanza de que se rompa, indicio clarisimo de los 3000 de tonuel  , pero por otro lado no las tengo todas conmigo.

Seria inestimable la colaboracion de la niña y la bolita, esas juntas no fallan 

EDITO: Muy atentos a los proximos minutos, creo que van a mover el arbol, sujetense fuerte


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> EDITO: Muy atentos a los proximos minutos, creo que van a mover el arbol, sujetense fuerte



Zuloman, dile a tu oso amoroso que se rasque la espalda más fuerte contra el árbol, que aquí no se menea nada de nada :XX:


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

Tal como está el mercado, casi que no vale la pena ni estar delante de la pantalla a estas horas.

Haces alguna operación en la apertura, que es cuando se mueve, y te puedes ir al gimnasio, a pasear al perro o lo que sea hasta las 14.00h que es cuando entran los usanos y la cosa se empieza a mover. Aquí no pintamos nada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zuloman, dile a tu oso amoroso que se rasque la espalda más fuerte contra el árbol, que aquí no se menea nada de nada :XX:



pero que impaciente esta hoy el comite de sabios del hilo xd, dije en unos minutos mira la hora, las 11:04 , no se si sera el oso o el toro ( opino que el oso ) pero me da que vamos a tantear en breve esos nivelitos que ya vimos antes


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

Otros 2900M€ para nuest@s hij@s... :ouch:

El Tesoro coloca 2.900 millones a 3 y 6 meses: sube la rentabilidad - 2479461 - elEconomista.es

El Tesoro español ha colocado hoy 2.900 millones de euros en letras a 3 y 6 meses. La cantidad está en la franja media del objetivo de la emisión, que era se situaba entre los 2.500 y los 3.500 millones de euros.

En concreto, en la subasta de letras a 3 meses, se ha vendido 1.100 millones, con una demanda que ha superado en 3 veces la oferta. *La rentabilidad media ha subido hasta el 0,685% desde el 0,629 de la anterior subasta a 3 meses.*

En la colocación a 6 meses, se han adjudicado 1.800 millones de euros y la demanda ha superado la oferta en 2 veces. *La rentabilidad media ofrecida ha sido del 1,18%, por encima del 1,037% de la anterior.*

Saludos...


----------



## mercenario (28 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Tal como está el mercado, casi que no vale la pena ni estar delante de la pantalla a estas horas.
> 
> Haces alguna operación en la apertura, que es cuando se mueve, y te puedes ir al gimnasio, a pasear al perro o lo que sea hasta las 14.00h que es cuando entran los usanos y la cosa se empieza a mover. Aquí no pintamos nada.



Yo también creo que las horas más interesantes para trades rápidos son 8,45-10,00 y 14,30-17. Los laterales y la indefinición del resto del día dan más señales falsas y es mejor estar fuera.
Aunque bueno, las horas interesantes a veces también son peligrosas si hay datos de por medio.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

pues nada hoygan, ya estaba yo con una sonrisa DE OREJA A OREJA CUANDO ROMPIO EL 10450 DEL CONTADO Y TANTEO LOS 104OO del futuro, pero no pudo ser .

Bueno, pues a dar una vuelta y a ver si el siguiente meneito mueve un poca mas las caderas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

Yo he entrado largo en 10420f con muy poca fe... en principio tengo el SL en 10360, pero creo que lo voy a subir a cubrir comisiones porque me tengo que ir en 1/2 hora y no quiero estropear este magnífico día... o

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2010)

Menudo peponazo ha pegado


----------



## rosonero (28 Sep 2010)

En el hilo del guano por excelencia no puede faltar la gran entrevista de ayer noche en TV3 en el programa de nuestro ídolo Jaume Barberà.

Entrevistó a Jonathan Tepper que entre otras comparó a ZP con Groucho Marx y su célebre frase "Tengo unos principios si no le gustan tengo otros" o le dedicó un mejor callar que parecer necio ...

Y como postre entrevista grabada de 10 minutos a SNB que estuvo más apocalíptico que nunca (seguro que para Sant jordi saca nuevo libro).

Mejor vean y escuchen ustedes mismos, la entrevista a Tepper en castellano a SNB en el catalán de SNB, osea 80% comprensible si tener pajolera idea de catalán.

Tepper i Niño Becerra: el malson continua - Televisió de Catalunya

Todavía no se puede inserir el video así que pinchar el enlace.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

Objetivo casi cumplido, vendo el minilargo en 10500...

Nos leemos por la tarde...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2010)

Dale pepon ,dale duro


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2010)

Smithson, Peponian & Co.

Hoy, día loco. Poquita carga y mucha prudencia. Resultados mediocres, pero mejor eso que una hostia de las buenas...


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dale pepon ,dale duro



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eZbtAFq7dP8?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eZbtAFq7dP8?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## opcionesyfuturos (28 Sep 2010)

Después de unas vacaciones vuelvo a la carga esta semana en el blog.

Como en alguna ocasión ha comentado la apertura del Ibex, he preparado un artículo con la manera de calcularlo.

Os pongo el enlace al artículo por si a alguien le interesa.

Como calcular la apertura teórica del Ibex. | Opciones y Futuros

Reclamaciones, al maestro armero 

Usadlo con precaución...


----------



## Claca (28 Sep 2010)

Enhorabena a LCASC :Aplauso: En un lateral se desenfunda y se dispara rápidamente sin pensárselo dos veces como él hace. El tiro de precisión tendencial lo dejamos para más adelante ;-)

4 apoyo en tres semanas en los 10.420 ¡Muy bien vistos esos largos!

Desde el día 13 el DAX y el STOXX siguen la pauta del IBEX y congestionan en un triángulo expansivo. Europa parece reticente a marcar nuevos máximos mientras que en EEUU todavía se atreven a superar sus marcas.


----------



## rafaxl (28 Sep 2010)

Esto se va animando chavales. Al final veremos al chicharribex en verde y tutto.

Buenos dias.


----------



## rosonero (28 Sep 2010)

Parece que la mesa redonda tendrá que esperar, al menos esto han posteado en el hilo 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/178753-c-b-en-huelga-programa-de-26-sep-al-1-oct-servicios-minimos-3.html#post3286128

DERBY


> Efectivamente, SNB no puede asistir a la mesa redonda prevista para este viernes 1 de octubre.
> 
> Una pequeña intervención quirurgica le causa molestias al hablar durante estos días. Evidentemente, ello le impide estar hablando en un coloquio que estaba previsto que tuviera una duración de hora y media.
> 
> ...


----------



## rafaxl (28 Sep 2010)

Vamos 600 que ya estamos. Vaya rebotin desde esta mañana.


----------



## donpepito (28 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes.

Hoy ha sido un mañana muy lucrativa, entrada en SOS en 1.16 y soltadas junto a mis amigos de BSN en 1.31 ... como se les ve la jugada de subirla para colocar papelitos.

La AMPLIACION ... estará en 0.50€ ... vamos un atraco a los pobres minoritarios... al fin de cuentas, montada... para que las cajas no cedan el poder a los "tiburones ruizmarianos"

No entra en mi target los 0.50€ ... la pueden tumbar a 0.6x / 0.7x ... demasiadas acciones diluidas .. una vez compren el nuevo papel.


----------



## rafaxl (28 Sep 2010)

630, viagra a mitad de precio o que???


----------



## pyn (28 Sep 2010)

El entorno de los 10400 parece un suelo infranqueable por el momento, hasta 5 veces (en diario) nos hemos apoyado en ellos. Momento perfecto para pillar algún rebote.

Edito para decir que, antiguamente cuando se quería romper un soporte/resistencia fuerte se hacía con gap. Estoy casi seguro que la próxima vez que rompamos ese suelo, será con gap de apertura.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Sep 2010)

dp, que tal ves DPTR? esta a 0.68 en el pre


----------



## donpepito (28 Sep 2010)

DPTR, no la controlo... Luca la ha llevado en alguna ocasión...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

Buenas tardes, ya estoy por aquí de nuevo... 

Así es como lo veo yo ahora...







Saludos...

PD: Qué lástima lo de BCN! : Otra vez será!
PD2: Gracias por las felicitaciones Claca!


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2010)

El 10700 lleva amenazando desde hace un par de horas, es un cruce del "triplete de l'mogte" entre dos Rs oblicuas y una horizontal (ver chart a 1 hora del chulibex). Además, numéricamente también es nivel relevante para la niña.

El asunto es que, para que quedase "bonito" deberíamos tocarlo antes de las 16:00.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

Corto miniibex 10550f

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2010)

Está esto loquísimo


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

Madra mia, como está el patio.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

No sé a vosotros, pero a mi se me han congelado los gráficos de R4 a las 15:39:02.

Vaya casino de mierda.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

Os funcionan los gráficos de R4? : Se han quedado colgados en 10589 a las 15:39h...

Saludos...


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

Repe...

Ains Calopez... que te vamos a hacer cambiar el server otra vez...

EDIT: Esto huele a flash crash inminente... 

Las máquinas locas y con la mierda de volumen que tenemos... esto son los amigos de Fran, que ya se han puesto manos a la obra.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2010)

Están violeando stops a diestro y siniestro

Los leoncios quieren viajar sólos


----------



## tarrito (28 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Repe...
> 
> Ains Calopez... que te vamos a hacer cambiar el server otra vez...



¿Repe? ... yo que pensaba que era un fallo de Matrix, me cachis! :ouch:
::


----------



## debianita (28 Sep 2010)

Esto es de locos... los stops que habrán saltado ... :ouch: suerte que estos dias voy con opciones. Acumulando *put*illas :baba:

Pero sinceramente... dan ganas de dejar la ruleta esta, y pasarse directamente al bingo


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Esto es de locos... los stops que habrán saltado ... :ouch: suerte que estos dias voy con opciones. Acumulando *put*illas :baba:
> 
> Pero sinceramente... dan ganas de dejar la ruleta esta, y pasarse directamente al bingo



Ves ahora las indudables ventajas, ¿no?

EDIT: Ahí está... ostión fino en el SP.

El que ha dicho lo de petarse el 10400 a base de gap, creo que ha dado una idea a los leoncios...


----------



## mercenario (28 Sep 2010)




----------



## tarrito (28 Sep 2010)

joder, joder, joder ... los movimientos (sexys)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto miniibex 10550f
> 
> Saludos...



Salgo en 10420f, esto da miedo hoy... y voy a ciegas (sin gráfico), prefiero salirme fuera hasta que se arregle...

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2010)

Esto es mejor que una "pilícula de Bruse Lee". Estoy fuera del mercado, pero pegado a la gráfica con resolución tick a tick, y me lo estoy pasando como los monos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

Necesito un gráfico en tiempo real!!!!!!!! :´(


----------



## credulo (28 Sep 2010)

Pues la página de Cárpatos tampoco rula. Será que el dato de Moody's es bueno y los leoncios están tomando carrerilla para subir.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Necesito un gráfico en tiempo real!!!!!!!! :´(



yo te lo pongo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Sep 2010)

No rula R4, no rula ahorro.com, los datos de interdín se cortan...

¿Ahora también censuran la bolsa o tratan de poner nervioso al personal?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No rula R4, no rula ahorro.com, los datos de interdín se cortan...
> 
> ¿Ahora también censuran la bolsa o tratan de poner nervioso al personal?



Yo creo que hoy pasará algo gordo... no me extrañaría que petaran el 10400 a las 17:29h con la noticia de Moddy's... (hoy es el día ideal para que salga, porque mañana se pasarán el día hablando de la huelga general, incluso le echaran la culpa de la bajada del Ibex a la huelga...)

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

Me tengo que autocitar 

Ya estamos en los 1133 en ws ( nada mas abrir como dije hoygan ) , a tiro de piedra de probar suerte again, en el ibex tambien notareis el aliento del oso en la nuca 

No he sido uno de los engañados por los leoncios, me agarre a su oreja cuan garrapata y no me pienso soltar hasta los tresmiles y mas alla 




zuloman dijo:


> Pues si no me equivoco quizas veamos esos niveles nada mas abrir ws
> 
> Recuperado ya del subidon, no se si intradiar un poco o no hacer el indio para no perderme esos 3000 de tonuel. Hoy desde luego quietecito como ayer que tengo pasta asegurada en mi bisnes
> 
> Pollastre, andas por la casa de campo o definitivamente me tendre que apañar con mi bolita de cristal?? , no se si cambiarle el nombre y llamarle rabocop para tentar a tu niña





Mulder dijo:


> Pues siento decepcionarte pero el mini-S&P en este momento está rondando el 1134 y ha hecho mínimo esta mañana en 1132, aun no es el momento.


----------



## credulo (28 Sep 2010)

El tiempo real gratuito de bolsamanía funciona. Pero sin gráfico por supuesto.


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Vaya volatilidad y bandazos que tenemos hoy. El S&P ya está por debajo de 1130 , aunque aun no ha pasado de 1128, no está claro si seguirá cayendo o no.

Si cae el guano está bastante asegurado de aquí a noviembre, aunque el mercado al final hará que me equivoque.


----------



## mercenario (28 Sep 2010)

las velas de 1 minuto del mini s&p se han apoyado en el 1128 varias veces


----------



## tarrito (28 Sep 2010)

una opción por si los demás fallan, no es una maravilla pero puede sacar de un apuro

IBEX 35 - Gráficos de IBEX 35 - Gráfico de IBEX 35 -


----------



## credulo (28 Sep 2010)

¿Hay algún dato que justifique el hachazo? El ibex timidamente quiere tocar los 10500


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

A ver si aguanta ese soporte, parece que lo que van largos ponen cara de miedo........si a uno le da por saltar en marcha van todos detras


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

credulo dijo:


> ¿Hay algún dato que justifique el hachazo? El ibex timidamente quiere tocar los 10500



estas dando un paso atras para pillar carrerilla 

!! abrochense los cinturones!!!


----------



## Jucari (28 Sep 2010)

Confianza del consumidor 



Confianza del consumidor de Conference Board baja de 53,2 a 48,5, mucho peor del 52,5 esperado.

Situación actual baja de 24,9 a 23,1
Expectativas baja de 72 a 65,4

Personas que piensan que es difícil encontrar empleo suben de 45,5 a 46,1 %

Dato muy malo para bolsas y dólar y muy bueno para bonos.


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2010)

ProRealTime funciona sin problemas.

Mi broker también...

R4 is de poormen, what duda cabe!


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

¿Algún alma caritativa con acceso al gráfico del futuro gordo del IBEX tick a tick, podría comentar los movimientos más gordos que aparecen?

Gracias.



Pollastre dijo:


> ProRealTime funciona sin problemas.
> 
> Mi broker también...
> 
> R4 is de poormen, what duda cabe!



Y si no lo era, pronto lo será... clientes operando a ciegas, stops saltando por los aires...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2010)

Pepon, utiliza el poder de tu fuerza para acabar con los cortos


----------



## mercenario (28 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ProRealTime funciona sin problemas.
> 
> Mi broker también...
> 
> R4 is de poormen, what duda cabe!



mi ninja también funciona perfectamente.


----------



## credulo (28 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Algún alma caritativa con acceso al gráfico del futuro gordo del IBEX tick a tick, podría comentar los movimientos más gordos que aparecen?
> 
> Gracias.



Pero si no son aptas para menores que le pongan dos rombos o algún cartel "pueden herir su sensibilidad..."


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Algún alma caritativa con acceso al gráfico del futuro gordo del IBEX tick a tick, podría comentar los movimientos más gordos que aparecen?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> ...



No se ven movimientos gordos, solo hay gacelas, parece como si los leoncios hubieran metido una traca y estan esperando para meter la segunda en cuanto el numero de gacelas sea apetitoso


----------



## mercenario (28 Sep 2010)

pepón ha salido a repartir, buen rebote del dax, ha caido 100 puntos y ha rebotado 60.


----------



## Misterio (28 Sep 2010)

Vaya salto del € y del oro


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Vaya salto del € y del oro



¿Podría ser el tan "anunciado" QE2?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Podría ser el tan "anunciado" QE2?



¿ er que ? como dise uxtej :


----------



## credulo (28 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ er que ? como dise uxtej :



quantitative easing


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ er que ? como dise uxtej :



Quantitative Easing 2.

La segunda inyección de pasta de la FED. Baja el dolar y sube el oro...

Algo gordo parece que está a punto de pasar. Bernanke llevas siglos insinuándolo, por eso estamos dónde estamos.

Si van a rebajarnos la calificación no debería subir el euro, pero vayaustéasabé.... ::


----------



## pyn (28 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ves ahora las indudables ventajas, ¿no?
> 
> EDIT: Ahí está... ostión fino en el SP.
> 
> El que ha dicho lo de petarse el 10400 a base de gap, creo que ha dado una idea a los leoncios...



De idea nada, no es un comportamiento "raro", el saltarse los soportes-resistencias importantes a última hora (con posible noticias-rumores). Es algo a lo que estamos acostumbrados.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

Sea lo que sea que esten tramando, no van a hacer prisioneros


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2010)

Dolar bajo, justo lo que quiere el barbas

Menudas mandriladas le están dando a los cortos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

Esto está muy emocionante, yo creo que antes de cerrar meterán el petardazo... si hemos subido en 5 en el S&P acabaremos la onda 2 y habrá un movimiento muy fuerte para abajo, pero ojo, también podemos estar en 4 y quedar un minimáximo por arriba para descolocar al personal y desde ahí tirarlo con fuerza...

Lo que está claro, es que si el recuento es correcto, estamos asistiendo a los últimos estertores del enfermo, y en breve caeremos con mucha fuerza... (onda3)

Saludos...


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

pyn dijo:


> De idea nada, no es un comportamiento "raro", el saltarse los soportes-resistencias importantes a última hora (con posible noticias-rumores). Es algo a lo que estamos acostumbrados.



Lo decía en broma... 

Como últimamente no lo hacen tanto, me he imaginado a un leoncio repasando el foro mientras se toma el café -para reirse un rato- al que se le enciende la bombilla y se le ocurre volver a activar el modulo "gap cabrón atrapagacelas".

De momento parece que se está recomponiendo, pero ya sabemos que las subidas de volatilidad suelen implicar caídas...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dolar bajo, justo lo que quiere el barbas
> 
> Menudas mandriladas le están dando a los cortos



querra decir a los largos, yo estoy corto y ayer 128 pipos y hoy de momento suma y sigue


----------



## Claca (28 Sep 2010)

Zulo, tal y como está el mercado agarrarse a algo es malo. Siempre hay que operar en tendencia, y cuando la tendencia es lateral -como ahora, por si no te habías dado cuenta - el truco está en soltar rápidamente y a por otra, con el stop bien presente.

La creciente volatilidad es de lo más normal y no debe extrañar a nadie. Se está haciendo un techo que tiene pinta de ser duradero (meses). Estas cosas llevan su tiempo y el precio se pone nervioso a medida que las subidas se realentizan. Paciencia, paciencia y más paciencia.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> querra decir a los largos, yo estoy corto y ayer 128 pipos y hoy de momento suma y sigue



Para los cortos 

Menuda le están metiendo ahora mismo y ojo como empiece a olisquear los 1150 el sp


----------



## Dawkins (28 Sep 2010)

Dios el oro ha roto los 1300 :O !!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Zulo, tal y como está el mercado agarrarse a algo es malo. Siempre hay que operar en tendencia, y cuando la tendencia es lateral -como ahora, por si no te habías dado cuenta - el truco está en soltar rápidamente y a por otra, con el stop bien presente.
> 
> La creciente volatilidad es de lo más normal y no debe extrañar a nadie. Se está haciendo un techo que tiene pinta de ser duradero (meses). Estas cosas llevan su tiempo y el precio se pone nervioso a medida que las subidas se realentizan. Paciencia, paciencia y más paciencia.



Hombre, es un lateral con casi 1000 pipos de rango , no esta mal para aguantar , sobre todo si la cuenta esta en verde como es mi caso 

Veras como los largos cierran en tromba en cuanto toquemos niveles "conflictivos" , como tu mismo has dicho han a¡guantado una y otra vez...... nada es eterno :no:


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre, es un lateral con casi 1000 pipos de rango , no esta mal para aguantar , sobre todo si la cuenta esta en verde como es mi caso
> 
> Veras como los largos cierran en tromba en cuanto toquemos niveles "conflictivos" , como tu mismo has dicho han a¡guantado una y otra vez...... nada es eterno :no:



Disculpe... pero mire un poco el gráfico.

Los largos llevan muchas semanas con las de ganar. Si alguien ha tenido que aguantar son los cortos. :no:

Repase las últimas páginas del hilo, pero creo que hay alguien que ha abierto un largo pocos minutos después de decir eso de "largos ni con un palo" (y me parece cojundo, eh!)

Y precisamente por eso creo que vamos a caer...


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2010)

Me ha parecido muy interesante este comentario de Cárpatos:



> 16:39:47 h.
> Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Sep 2010)

> *Muchos operadores de hedge me comentan que hoy ha sido un día de graves pérdidas para muchos traders pequeños que han hecho cresting*



Premio para el que me diga dónde está lo más gracioso de esa frase.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Disculpe... *pero mire un poco el gráfico*.
> 
> Los largos llevan muchas semanas con las de ganar. Si alguien ha tenido que aguantar son los cortos. :no:
> 
> ...



Yo miro mi cuenta  , en los dias que bajo previos al reboton doble al ibex cambiando de coirtos a largos una y otra vez, luego me comi el reboton, y ayer y hoy vuelta a las plusvis.

Si mi cuenta esta en verde , no hay grafico que valga :no:


Por cierto me parece mas que probable lo que dice Claca ( ¿ fue claca? ) de que nos saltemos los soportes con un gap, es mas si al final le dan hoy un tiron hacia abajo apostaria a que pasa eso mañana mismo.


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Premio para el que me diga dónde está lo más gracioso de esa frase.



¿En que implica que los operadores de hedges tiene totalmente fichados los movimientos de los pequeños y un monitor gigante colgado del techo dónde aparece HL?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿En que implica que los operadores de hedges tiene totalmente fichados los movimientos de los pequeños y un monitor gigante colgado del techo dónde aparece HL?



Con nombres, apellidos, número de cuenta, stops que utilizan, historial de operaciones, nick en los foros, horarios de trabajo, horarios de operaciones, número de teléfono móvil, geolocalización...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2010)

Ya lo dijo Fran que había que ponerse serio en adelante...


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Yo miro mi cuenta  , en los dias que bajo previos al reboton doble al ibex cambiando de coirtos a largos una y otra vez, luego me comi el reboton, y ayer y hoy vuelta a las plusvis.
> 
> Si mi cuenta esta en verde , no hay grafico que valga :no:
> 
> ...



Zuloman, no es por nada, pero eres más cíclico que los mercados  

Te pasas tres o cuatro días en verde, te entra la euforia, desoyes a todo el mundo (i.e., Interesado), al quinto día el mercado te mete un viaje que te deja temblando, te derrumbas, desaparece la euforia y llegan los lamentos, vuelves a tener otros días en verde, y así...

¿Pero cómo es eso de que tú miras tu cuenta y no los gráficos? Si haces eso, en el mejor de los casos tu cuenta sí que seguirá en un lateral mes tras mes (eso si no entra en un canal bajista :

Ays, la psicología del buen trader.... qué importante es y qué olvidada la tenemos!


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2010)

> Muchos operadores de hedge me comentan que hoy ha sido un día de graves pérdidas para muchos traders pequeños que han hecho cresting, es decir comprar en cada máximo y vender en cada mínimo.



Chico, honestamente, yo no lo entiendo.

Incluso sin apoyo software, AI ni leches, y tan sólo tirando de ojímetro y de AT con unos pocos charts bien puestos... ¿ cómo se puede hoy vender en 10K4, o comprar en 10K6xx ? 

Es que desafía a toda lógica, vamos.


----------



## credulo (28 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Esto está muy emocionante, yo creo que antes de cerrar meterán el petardazo... si hemos subido en 5 en el S&P acabaremos la onda 2 y habrá un movimiento muy fuerte para abajo, pero ojo, también podemos estar en 4 y quedar un minimáximo por arriba para descolocar al personal y desde ahí tirarlo con fuerza...
> 
> Lo que está claro, es que si el recuento es correcto, estamos asistiendo a los últimos estertores del enfermo, y en breve caeremos con mucha fuerza... (onda3)
> 
> Saludos...



Yo de Elliot no entiendo nada, pero ¿con esto te refieres a? "Dentro de la bajista en la que estamos inmersos, la onda correctiva 2 comenzó en Marzo del 2009. Dentro de esta onda correctiva estaríamos en la subonda 5 que marcaría el final de la misma. De ser así empezaríamos la 3 para abajo"


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Chico, honestamente, yo no lo entiendo.
> 
> Incluso sin apoyo software, AI ni leches, y tan sólo tirando de ojímetro y de AT con unos pocos charts bien puestos... ¿ cómo se puede hoy vender en 10K4, o comprar en 10K6xx ?
> 
> Es que desafía a toda lógica, vamos.



Veo que usted ha hecho poco "cresting"... le digo que es posible, es más, tremendamente fácil... ::

Con el simple razonamiento de "huy ha roto la resistencia los 10k6 después de bajar mucho... vaya fortaleza... compro que esto va a salir disparado" y el inverso ya le vale.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Quantitative Easing 2.
> 
> La segunda inyección de pasta de la FED. Baja el dolar y sube el oro...
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa es que están haciendo money printing a nivel global.




> Cuando anunciamos que el gobierno japonés había intervenido para devaluar su moneda, ya avisé del peligro de que se entrara en una espiral de devaluaciones, donde todos los gobiernos intentan devaluar sus monedas respecto al resto, llevando solo a que se hundan todas y a serias distorsiones en la economía.
> 
> Pues parece que no han tardado demasiado en entrar en esta dinámica. La semana pasada los bancos centrales de Perú, Brasil y Colombia empezaron a imprimir sus respectivas monedas para comprar dólares y así devaluarlas. Pero recapitulemos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (28 Sep 2010)

Dawkins dijo:


> Dios el oro ha roto los 1300 :O !!



¿Y eso qué significa? Vigila esta, que hay más de lo que parece:







Aunque no hay duda de que el oro pinta muy alcista 

Y el euro-dólar:







Veo escollos importantes en el camino, por eso, y la tendencia bajista previa a la figura no es tan fuerte como para asegurar su validez. ¿Quién sabe?


----------



## credulo (28 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Chico, honestamente, yo no lo entiendo.
> 
> Incluso sin apoyo software, AI ni leches, y tan sólo tirando de ojímetro y de AT con unos pocos charts bien puestos... ¿ cómo se puede hoy vender en 10K4, o comprar en 10K6xx ?
> 
> Es que desafía a toda lógica, vamos.



Sin charts, mirando solo el precio actual y un chart desfasado de 15 minutos.

¿AT? ¿qué es eso? Yo solo quiero mi parte...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Sep 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Yo de Elliot no entiendo nada, pero ¿con esto te refieres a? "Dentro de la bajista en la que estamos inmersos, la onda correctiva 2 comenzó en Marzo del 2009. Dentro de esta onda correctiva estaríamos en la subonda 5 que marcaría el final de la misma. De ser así empezaríamos la 3 para abajo"



Te pongo un gráfico que puse el día 21/09...







Lo que digo es que ese final de onda2, puede haber sido el 1151 del otro día, o puede que sea el final de la onda3 (de esa ondac dentro de la 2), hemos desarrolado la onda4 con esta minibajada y volvemos arriba a acabar la onda5 de C de 2...

Espero que ahora se entienda... ::

Saludos...


----------



## tarrito (28 Sep 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Sin charts, mirando solo el precio actual y un chart desfasado de 15 minutos.
> 
> ¿AT? ¿qué es eso? Yo solo quiero mi parte...



en su día me recomendaron el libro de: "Leones contra gacelas".
que para empezar en bolsa (paper trading, operar en papel y sin dinero) va bien y vas asimilando los "palabroides" que se utilizan en el hilo y en trading en general.

AT = Análisis Técnico

supongo que su pregunta de "AT" es una ironía, con lo que el post poco le sirve


----------



## pollastre (28 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Veo que usted ha hecho poco "cresting"... le digo que es posible, es más, tremendamente fácil... ::
> 
> Con el simple razonamiento de "*huy ha roto la resistencia los 10k6 después de bajar mucho... vaya fortaleza... compro que esto va a salir disparado*" y el inverso ya le vale.




brrrrr qué miedo me da eso, hoyga..... hace ya mucho que no lanzo monedas al aire cuando opero ::


----------



## Claca (28 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Por cierto me parece mas que probable lo que dice Claca ( ¿ fue claca? ) de que nos saltemos los soportes con un gap, es mas si al final le dan hoy un tiron hacia abajo apostaria a que pasa eso mañana mismo.



Fue pyn. Y lo que dice no debes interpretarlo como que hay que estar bajistas a la espera de ese gap, sino que será una señal de confirmación (luego mejor esperar a la señal ¿no?) ienso:

En serio, qué ganas de sufrir


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy entre bandazo y bandazo se han dedicado a vender en general pero voy a hacer un análisis minucioso habitual porque la cosa tiene más chicha de la que parece. Han estado ausentes del mercado sin hacer movimientos a las 10, 11, 13 y 17, es decir, han operado solo en momentos puntuales y lo han dejado en piloto automático hasta el siguiente bandazo.

Han empezado vendiendo, con una operación inicial de 326 contratos, hasta casi las 14:30, hasta esa hora la actividad se ha centrado en tres movimientos a primera hora y otro casi a las 13.

En ese momento han empezado a comprar, aquí destaca una compra que han hecho a las 15:30 de unos 400 contratos.

A las 15:45 han empezado a vender de nuevo con algunas compras aisladas de poca monta, parece que a esa hora han decidido que ya iba bien su largo de 400 contratos y han decidido vender 491, es decir, en ese momento se han posicionado claramente hacia el lado corto de nuevo.

En subasta han comprado pero he tenido que filtrar.

Parece que estos movimientos de despiste van encaminados a barrer cortos de medio plazo porque se han esforzado en que los bandazos no siguieran a sus movimientos reales, el saldo diario ha estado todo el día en negativo sin pasar a positivo ni una sola vez, mi modesta opinión es que están cortos y no esperan subidas aunque puede que si un gap al alza para mañana.


----------



## Mulder (28 Sep 2010)

A partir de hoy el comentario del volumen de los leoncios del Ibex se publicará también en este blog:

Errores Puntuales | ¡Mamá, esta vez es diferente!

La razón para esto es que llevo metido en el proyecto desde su nacimiento antes de existir como web ayudando allí donde he podido, aunque falta por solventar algunas cuestiones de diseño creo que el blog ya está bastante operativo.

Además se podrá hacer un seguimiento diario de todos mis análisis sobre el volumen ya que tendrán sección propia y se podrán ver todos de seguido. Serán un copy&paste de lo que pongo aquí así que tampoco habrá nada nuevo bajo el sol, pero mi intención no es colgar allí solo los comentarios sobre el volumen sino más cosas que se me vayan ocurriendo, aparte de que el resto de noticias también son interesantes, al menos en su mayoría.


----------



## tarrito (28 Sep 2010)

Oído cocina! 

A favoritos 



Mulder dijo:


> A partir de hoy el comentario del volumen de los leoncios del Ibex se publicará también en este blog:
> 
> Errores Puntuales | ¡Mamá, esta vez es diferente!
> 
> ...


----------



## credulo (28 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo que digo es que ese final de onda2, puede haber sido el 1151 del otro día, o puede que sea el final de la onda3 (de esa ondac dentro de la 2), hemos desarrolado la onda4 con esta minibajada y volvemos arriba a acabar la onda5 de C de 2...
> 
> Espero que ahora se entienda... ::
> 
> Saludos...



Entendido jefe


----------



## credulo (28 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> en su día me recomendaron el libro de: "Leones contra gacelas".
> que para empezar en bolsa (paper trading, operar en papel y sin dinero) va bien y vas asimilando los "palabroides" que se utilizan en el hilo y en trading en general.
> 
> AT = Análisis Técnico
> ...



Si es que se me olvidó añadir

[MODE gacela despistada OFF] y un par de moticonos ::::::::

Ese libro de cárpatos ya lo conozco, como buen lonchafinista lo pillé prestado en la universidad.

Y el paper trading ya lo dejé atrás, estoy metiendo la puntita tan solo para ver como difiere mi operativa en papel al pasar a real.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

No se crean todo lo que lean en los foros::

El rol de descerebrado bursatil lo interpreto un poco ( una parte es real ) para darle algo de gracia, sobre todo desde que Tonuel parece haber delegado ese papel en mi 

Eso si, el dia que alguna de mis locuras se cumpla preparense para aguantarme ::



pollastre dijo:


> Zuloman, no es por nada, pero eres más cíclico que los mercados
> 
> Te pasas tres o cuatro días en verde, te entra la euforia, desoyes a todo el mundo (i.e., Interesado), al quinto día el mercado te mete un viaje que te deja temblando, te derrumbas, desaparece la euforia y llegan los lamentos, vuelves a tener otros días en verde, y así...
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> Fue pyn. Y lo que dice no debes interpretarlo como que hay que estar bajistas a la espera de ese gap, sino que será una señal de confirmación (luego mejor esperar a la señal ¿no?) ienso:
> 
> En serio, qué ganas de sufrir


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> brrrrr qué miedo me da eso, hoyga..... hace ya mucho que no lanzo monedas al aire cuando opero ::



Escuche el consultorio de bolsa de intereconomía.

La pregunta siempre es: "Soportes y resistencias de Banco Torrelavega, Gamusina y Pollacex".

Les dan los valores que piden y luego les dicen que compren en el soporte y vendan en la resistencia, pero estoy convencido de que:

1) El que está fuera se interesa en el valor porque sube y como están fuera, el 99,9% lo que hará será comprar al pasar ligeramente la resistencia.

2) El que está dentro se interesa en el valor porque baja, luego el 99,9% lo que hará será vender al llegar cerca de la resistencia por si la rompe.

3) Los leones obviamente, toman nota de las "peticiones de los oyentes" y se encargan de que en ambos casos la gacelilla pueda realizar la operación solicitada, como buenos samaritanos que son.

PD: El otro 0.01% compra porque su peluquera le ha dicho que va a subir mucho y obviamente no venderá hasta perder al menos el 80% y JAMÁS, JAMÁS reconocerá que va palmando. En bolsa cualquier tonto gana y él no va a ser menos (actitud que obviamente se retroalimenta en el grupo gacelil en cuestión).

Nunca hay pillados. Sólo "inversores a largo plazo".


----------



## pyn (28 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Fue pyn. Y lo que dice no debes interpretarlo como que hay que estar bajistas a la espera de ese gap, sino que será una señal de confirmación (luego mejor esperar a la señal ¿no?) ienso:
> 
> En serio, qué ganas de sufrir



Exactamente. Pero mi reflexión obedece más a un pensamiento que a nada estudiado. Para nada es 1 indicador por si sólo. Pero habra que estar atento.


----------



## debianita (28 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Nunca hay pillados. Sólo "inversores a largo plazo".



:Aplauso: Frase digna de una buena firma

El esepe parece una montaña rusa ...

Mulder & Co ... tenian muy callado lo del blog


----------



## Interesado (28 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :Aplauso: Frase digna de una buena firma
> 
> El esepe parece una montaña rusa ...
> 
> Mulder & Co ... tenian muy callado lo del blog



La frase es de Claca.

Tenemos a la élite burbujista en el blog... está bastante interesante, la verdad.


----------



## debianita (28 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> La frase es de Claca.
> 
> Tenemos a la élite burbujista en el blog... está bastante interesante, la verdad.



yalodeciayo ... que la habia oido antes ::

Si, el blog es canelita fina, no se podia esperar menos, conociendo a los participantes... era de esperar


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Sep 2010)

El sp a máximos

El ibex sigue todavía muy tímido


----------



## Claca (28 Sep 2010)

El blog es muy bueno, yo diariamente le dedico una ojeada. El nuevo formato además ha pulido las pocas asperezas estéticas que quedaban. 

Me alegra leer que Mulder se suma al equipo, aunque algo ya me habían comentado  

Enhorabuena a todos los implicados :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2010)

A los buenos días!

Tras un par de sesiones rompe-sistemas hoy tenemos día de huelga, no creo que ese factor influya mucho pero aparte de eso tenemos otro evento más importante y que seguramente si afectará al Ibex y es que hoy empieza la directiva del BdE que obliga a la banca a provisionar más por todo su parque inmobiliario, cuidado con esto que los bancos podrían irse a pique.


----------



## pyn (29 Sep 2010)

Buenos días, parece que están usando la trampa atrapagacelascortistas. Volvemos a máximos y esta vez igual es para quedarse.


----------



## credulo (29 Sep 2010)

¿sabéis si el meff va a cambiar las garantías exigidas el viernes para contratos de futuros? Me ha llegado un aviso pero no encuentro ninguna noticia por ningún lado.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Sep 2010)

¿Sabéis que las compras-ventas de los insiders de S&P estan en una relación 1400 ventas : 1 compra?

Weekly Insider Buying and Selling by S&P 500 Companies - Bloomberg

Veo un panorama negro para Octubre.


----------



## Interesado (29 Sep 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días, parece que están usando la trampa atrapagacelascortistas. Volvemos a máximos y esta vez igual es para quedarse.



Que quieres que te diga.... El IBEX ya no responde a las subidas del SP y está pegando unos bandazos de aupa.

Para mi eso es señal de que están soltando de mala manera, y es lo que vienen a decir los análisis de Mulder. Un techo en toda regla como dice Claca.


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2010)

Pero bueno!!! Qué pasa??

Estamos también de huelga? qué hemos caído de nuevo 200 puntos :8:

Tocar 1151 de Claca - SP y abajo otra vez y yo preparando biberones :´(


----------



## pyn (29 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Que quieres que te diga.... El IBEX ya no responde a las subidas del SP y está pegando unos bandazos de aupa.
> 
> Para mi eso es señal de que están soltando de mala manera, y es lo que vienen a decir los análisis de Mulder. Un techo en toda regla como dice Claca.



Curioso cuanto menos, porque con el sp en los 1145 el ibex languidecía para mantener los 10600, un poco de recorte americano y mira, otra vez en los 10400. Sigue marcando una referencia clara para abrir posiciones.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

otro dia de montaña rusa, sigue el goteo a la baja y el alza en mi cuenta 

En una de estas se saltan el soporte :no:

yalodeciayo


----------



## debianita (29 Sep 2010)

Los osos no hacemos huelga :

Rosonero, comprale al niño una botonera como la que puso CP hace unos dias y le enseñas a darle al botón de SELL


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2010)

Confirmado por mp de Enric68 la anulación de la mesa redonda del viernes. :



> Efectivamente, SNB no puede asistir a la mesa redonda prevista para este viernes 1 de octubre.
> 
> Una pequeña intervención quirúrgica le causa molestias al hablar durante estos días. Evidentemente, ello le impide estar hablando en un coloquio que estaba previsto que tuviera una duración de hora y media.
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

me acabo de registrar en el blog de Mulder and company 

Pollastrin , donde andas, te envie ayer un privado y ni caso.

ahi te va otro a ver si contestas xd :

EDITO: ROSO , felicidades por el zagalin ...... si te animas tengo 4 disponibles para que me devuelvas con la mili hecha


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me acabo de registrar en el blog de Mulder and company
> 
> Pollastrin , donde andas, te envie ayer un privado y ni caso.
> 
> ...



Ja ja ja, gracias. Con uno me basta, como dijo no sé quien, nunca se sabe cuando vas a necesitar un riñón.


----------



## Claca (29 Sep 2010)

Buenos días,

¿Es que aqui nadie hace huelga? 

Las bandas de bollinger se están estrechando mucho, pronto habrá petardazo hacia algún lado.


----------



## Interesado (29 Sep 2010)

Tenemos tres toques arriba y tres toques abajo. Ya saben que nada pasa 4 veces.

Y yo me tengo que ir... En fin, en estos momentos uno agradece operar con opciones.

No la lien mucho sin mi.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> ¿Es que aqui nadie hace huelga?
> 
> Las bandas de bollinger se están estrechando mucho, pronto habrá petardazo hacia algún lado.



Yo si hago huelga aunque hoy haya llegado a la oficina mas temprano que nunca pero como señal de protesta y apoyo a los sindicatos me pienso comer un buen bogavante 

Yo tambien creo ( desde hace dias que lo digo ) que va a haber un petardazo, y me atreveria a decir que hacia el abismo


----------



## tarrito (29 Sep 2010)

buenos días!

Sr. Zulo, cuando menciona usted al abismo, ¿a qué se refiere?

debería marcar un valor ... 2500 p.e, así tendríamos los "abismales 2500 zulonianos" 

sin desmerecer los 3000 tounelianos, por supuesto!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Sep 2010)

Buenos días... 

En mi ciudad 100% huelga, es lo que tiene tener de patrón a Sant Miquel... )

He cerrado un corto suicida que abrí ayer en 10470f en 10430f y he abierto un largo en 10430f (con stop of course)

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> En mi ciudad 100% huelga, es lo que tiene tener de patrón a Sant Miquel... )
> 
> ...




Hoyga, qué casualidad, le estoy acompañando en el largo.... qué "ilu" ::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> buenos días!
> 
> Sr. Zulo, cuando menciona usted al abismo, ¿a qué se refiere?
> 
> ...



No quiero ser mas papista que el papa , creo que en 3001 se para el guanazo :no:

Tonuel, a ver si vuelves tio, que me frien en el hilo, o al menos buscate otro sustituto, habiamos quedado en que te suplia una semana y llevo 3 

EDITO: Cerrados cortos para recoger beneficios y abiertos largos con muchisimo miedo, al loro para cerrar rapidito y ponerme corto again


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, qué casualidad, le estoy acompañando en el largo.... qué "ilu" ::::



Qué bien nos darán a los dos... ::

Si us plau, no me trate de "usté" :X


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué bien nos darán a los dos... ::
> 
> Si us plau, no me trate de "usté" :X



Estoy "conducting" un pequeño experimento de campo, para probar nuestras soberbias teorías conspiracionistas. Abro una posición pequeñita, y la publico en el foro a bombo y platillo. Luego me siento con la caña a esperar a que los leoncios piquen y tumben los 10K4 contra todo pronóstico numérico y de análisis técnico.

Si lo hacen, entonces sabré que nos observan con su gran TFT colgado en la sala de guerra 


edit: huy... al publicar también mi estrategia, acabo de anular el experimento de campo, ¿verdad? d'oh!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

que incomodo me siento estando largo  , venga un rebotito para salir pitando a la de ya


----------



## credulo (29 Sep 2010)

Eso es psicología inversa leoncil.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Estoy "conducting" un pequeño experimento de campo, para probar nuestras soberbias teorías conspiracionistas. Abro una posición pequeñita, y la publico en el foro a bombo y platillo. Luego me siento con la caña a esperar a que los leoncios piquen y tumben los 10K4 contra todo pronóstico numérico y de análisis técnico.
> 
> Si lo hacen, entonces sabré que nos observan con su gran TFT colgado en la sala de guerra
> 
> edit: huy... al publicar también mi estrategia, acabo de anular el experimento de campo, ¿verdad? d'oh!!



Tu crees que van a petar un "peazo de soporte" como son los 10,4K para levantarnos unos pocos minis... ::

El SAN otra vez contra la neck-line, cuando la rompa (si es que lo hace... :rolleye vamos a ver una caida del Ibex en vertical...

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

cerrados largos con + 35 pipos 

ahora a esperar para abrir cortos mas arriba


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tu crees que van a petar un "peazo de soporte" como son los 10,4K para levantarnos unos pocos minis... ::



ayysssss.... se me olvidó activar el ironic mode en el post, ¿eh? 

pero no te lo pierdas: ha sido decir que la posición era pequeñita, y mira, mira, estoyavaparriba, han perdido el interés en reventar nuestra posición.

LO SABIA, nos observan :::::: (léase con gorro de papel estilo Napoleón puesto, y haciendo "pweeeeEEETTTTT!!!" )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

corto de nuevo  , ya he hecho el dia con el mete saca


----------



## tarrito (29 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> LO SABIA, nos observan :::::: (léase con gorro de papel estilo Napoleón puesto, y haciendo "pweeeeEEETTTTT!!!" )



papel de ALUMINIO ... que los tiempos cambian oigaaa :XX:


----------



## credulo (29 Sep 2010)

Compobado, supera los 10500, no siguen a pollastre, sino a zulo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Sep 2010)

Todas las MM importantes, la MM25, la MM50 y la MM200 están en la zona 10500-10530, a ver que tal se comporta por aquí...

Pollastre, qué objetivos tienes...? Yo los 10,8K... 8:

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Compobado, supera los 10500, no siguen a pollastre, sino a zulo



pues que sigan que sigan, hoy llevo ya casi +200 pipos del ala 

Y tengo mis cortos "originales" por si los soportes ceden  , sino ya habra tiempo y dinero para aguantar a la contra


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

coño, se me va el dedo, a ver esos 30 si son superados o si volvemos a hacer otro poquito de caja 

EDITO: Ya esta papa encima de mama, es decir, mis cortos en verde de nuevo, preparado para pillar cacho again.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Sep 2010)

La agencia Bloomberg ha hecho un sondeo entre gestores de fondos de inversión que gestionan un total de 700.000 millones de dólares. La pregunta era sobre la decisión que tomará Moody's esta semana en relación con el rating crediticio de España. Resultado:todos predicen que habrá rebaja.
Cinco de los ocho gestores consultados estiman que Moody's rebajará un peldaño a España y los otros tres creen que serán dos los escalones que perderá la calificación de la deuda soberana española. Así que la única agencia de calificación que todavía mantiene a España con el rating más alto de Aaa lo bajará a Aa1 o a Aa2.

Spain's Credit Rating Set for Moody's Cut as Economy Struggles - Bloomberg


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Todas las MM importantes, la MM25, la MM50 y la MM200 están en la zona 10500-10530, a ver que tal se comporta por aquí...
> 
> Pollastre, qué objetivos tienes...? Yo los 10,8K... 8:
> 
> Saludos...



Yo... hum... mi objetivo ahora mismo es la barra del bar de aquí a media hora, ya he cerrado los ultramarinos por hoy con dos buenas operaciones. :


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo... hum... mi objetivo ahora mismo es la barra del bar de aquí a media hora, ya he cerrado los ultramarinos por hoy con dos buenas operaciones. :



los caminos del señor son infinitos 

EDITO: CErrados cortos con otros 35 pipos a la buchaca, esperando para abrir largos

REEDITO: Ya estamos como el otro dia que no me da tiempo a postear entradas y salidas , otro 30 pipos largo y abiertos cortos again 
REQUETEEDITO: otros 30 pipos pal coleto corto, a ver si otra de largo y cortos y se acabo por hoy


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2010)

Tengo un largo en 10420 al que le voy echando un ojo de vez en cuando y es para desesperar a cualquiera.

El lateral es ya tan estrecho que Zuleas un poco arriba y abajo  o el aburrimiento es total.


----------



## Interesado (29 Sep 2010)

Ya estoy aquí.

Estoy viendo mucha oportunidad para comprar barato... inocho:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Tengo un largo en 10420 al que le voy echando un ojo de vez en cuando y es para desesperar a cualquiera.
> 
> El lateral es ya tan estrecho que Zuleas un poco arriba y abajo  o el aburrimiento es total.



supongo que zuleando ya habra usted cerrado esos largos ganandose sus buenos pipos  

Si no es asi, apuntese al curso " como zulear en mercados laterales" 

pd: comprele usted una moto electrica a su retoño con las plusvis

por cierto aqui el menda pillo largos y los cerro y ahora esta corto again

EDITO: supongo que ya me quedare quietecito, si se va a romper el soporte tendran una ocasion de oro con ws, asi que dejo de zulear por hoy.


----------



## Abner (29 Sep 2010)

¿Por aquí había alguien que invertía en oro?

Esta noticia me está poniendo muy mosca.

Of Course Gold-Dispensing ATMs Are Coming to the States

En teoría son cajeros que te dan oro a cambio de dinero, usando para ello el precio actual del oro. Dice que incluso debe haber alguna en España. No sé si esta noticia debería ser comentada en algún foro del oro ¿alguna recomendación sobre si se debe postear y en qué hilo debiera hacerse? yo es que mayormente sigo este hilo, que es el más entretenido.

Editoerdón por el off-topic


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

joder ya me estan tentando otra vez con plusvis en mis cortos, no se no se, es que en una de estas pegan el hachazo y si me pillan fuera ::::

edito: cerrados con + 40 y con mucho miedo de perderme el guanazo, muy atento para abrir cortos again y esta vez no abro largos por si acaso

que vicio xd, largo en 10430, ni una mas santo tomas

cerrados con + 15 que me dan panico los largos, aver si abro cortos otra vez y tiro el ordenata a la piscina


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2010)

Largo de nuevo en 10420, el otro lo solté en 10475, pero sin girame hacia abajo en corto. A ver si los USA vuelven a testar los 1151 y luego que venga ya el big guano.


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Sep 2010)

Ahora con los Americanos en abierto, a ver si se deciden a tirar arriba.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

pues me acabo de poner corto en 10480 me entro la orden de milagro


----------



## debianita (29 Sep 2010)

Abner dijo:


> ¿Por aquí había alguien que invertía en oro?
> 
> Esta noticia me está poniendo muy mosca.
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/169100-oro-hilo-oficial-3-a.html

Es donde residen los orofagos


----------



## mercenario (29 Sep 2010)

joder zulo, lo estás petando, enhorabuena!:Aplauso:


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2010)

El gráfico de tools boerse se me ha congelado  y la página no carga :8:

http://tools.boerse-go.de/index-tool/

Conspulación


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

joder tengo ahi m+40 pipos si cierro, pero es que me da que hoy lo petan 
cerrados con +45 al final

largo otra vez en 10425

joder otros 45 pipos a la saca

preparando cortos

corto en 10475


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2010)

Puse orden para largarlo de nuevo en 10475 pero no entró, otra vez abajo y de nuevo arriba, a ver ahora ...

Y tools boerse sigue igual ienso:

Edito. Bien !!! Fuera de nuevo. Al final los días de la marmota con tiempo para estar delante del ordenador no van a resultar tan malos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Puse orden para largarlo de nuevo en 10475 pero no entró, otra vez abajo y de nuevo arriba, a ver ahora ...
> 
> Y tools boerse sigue igual ienso:
> 
> Edito. Bien !!! Fuera de nuevo. *Al final los días de la marmota con tiempo para estar delante del ordenador no van a resultar tan malos*.



ya lo creo, son muy beneficiosos si se pilla y no te pillan 

felicidades y a seguir acumulando por si nos equivocamos de tendencia 

increible 55 pipos mas

que alguien me vaya sumando las plusvis please , a mi no me da tiempo 

largo en 10420

me cago en la puta toco el 10450 y no me entro la orden para cerrar


----------



## credulo (29 Sep 2010)

Se rompe el mini-canal, yo creo que para despistar


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2010)

largo de nuevo en 10420, a ver si repetimos resultado.

pd. aunque esto cada vez parece que se aguanta más por los pelos.


----------



## credulo (29 Sep 2010)

A mi me pudo la presión en el largo. Me salí con 5 pipos a mi favor 

No me quejo que hoy estoy en verde.


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Están salvando al Ibex de 'cavar' mínimos antes de que se acabe la sesión, según como venga el volumen mañana podríamos amanecer con un fuerte gap a la baja.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

desdando cerrar largos y abrir cortos xd


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

no van a esperar a mañana cierro largos en 10400 con - 25 pipos ::


----------



## credulo (29 Sep 2010)

Esperando una confirmación, a ver que hace al tantear los 450


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2010)

A mi me saltaron el stop,  ahora de mirón aunque sabiendo lo de la bajada de rating de mañana ... no probar unos cortos casi sería pecado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> A mi me saltaron el stop,  ahora de mirón aunque sabiendo lo de la bajada de rating de mañana ... no probar unos cortos casi sería pecado.



yo me he puesto corto a 10405 y ya no me muevo hasta Noviembre 

hoy creo que he triplicado al ibex por lo menos  , hay reservas para aguantar una contra si hace falta, pero mi megaguano es sagrado :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

lo tienen a huevo para tirarlo al cierre y mañana bordarlo con un precioso gap hasta el abismo 

Ya dije que no harian prisioneros, asi que los largos :::::: hasta los 3000 y mas alla 

entre el fracaso de los mariscofagos y la bolsa lo puedo decir !!! ha sido un gran dia !!!


----------



## EL_LIMITE (29 Sep 2010)

que bestias, Zulo llevas una temporada buenísima y eso que todavía no ha llegado el guanazo, si algún día escribes un libro avisa tio, enhorabuena. Me recuerda cuando vas a pescar y hay un banco de peces grande en la orilla y cada vez que tiras coges algo, joder lo dicho crack...


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2010)

Ponerse corto en 10400 da algo de yuyu porque mira que hemos rebotado veces en ellos en las últimas jornadas....ienso:

Claro que! ! Lo ganado hoy sería un colchón por si el gap va en contra....ienso:

Pero mañana tengo paddel por la mañana y después de comer me esperan 300 km de carretera hasta casa los suegros ....ienso:

Bueno quedan 10 minutos


----------



## Interesado (29 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La agencia Bloomberg ha hecho un sondeo entre gestores de fondos de inversión que gestionan un total de 700.000 millones de dólares. La pregunta era sobre la decisión que tomará Moody's esta semana en relación con el rating crediticio de España. Resultado:todos predicen que habrá rebaja.
> Cinco de los ocho gestores consultados estiman que Moody's rebajará un peldaño a España y los otros tres creen que serán dos los escalones que perderá la calificación de la deuda soberana española. Así que la única agencia de calificación que todavía mantiene a España con el rating más alto de Aaa lo bajará a Aa1 o a Aa2.
> 
> Spain's Credit Rating Set for Moody's Cut as Economy Struggles - Bloomberg



ienso:

No es que tenga yo mucha fé en la solvencia crediticia del reino de España, pero no me inspiran mucha más confianza esos "gestores" que dan su opinión de forma tan _desinteresada_.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> que bestias, Zulo llevas una temporada buenísima y eso que todavía no ha llegado el guanazo, si algún día escribes un libro avisa tio, enhorabuena. Me recuerda cuando vas a pescar y hay un banco de peces grande en la orilla y cada vez que tiras coges algo, joder lo dicho crack...



te aseguro que debo ser de los que menos saben de bolsa en este hilo, y no es broma.

Ciertoque llevo una temporada buena, pero tambien me han dado hasta en el carnet de identidad en su momento.


rosonero dijo:


> Ponerse corto en 10400 da algo de yuyu porque mira que hemos rebotado veces en ellos en las últimas jornadas....ienso:
> 
> Claro que! ! Lo ganado hoy sería un colchón por si el gap va en contra....ienso:
> 
> ...



lo tienes a huevo ahora mismo , yo soy un gilipollas integral y no me acorde de que la ultima vez el rebote fue justo en el minimo de hoy 10385  por 20 miserables pipos cerre posiciones largas antes de tiempo en vez de poner un stop en 10380 ::

de todas formas soy un inversor a largo plazo, si, si , de esos que van a corto plazo hasta que los pillan


----------



## credulo (29 Sep 2010)

Saldo de hoy positivo.

Pero mi broker ha ganado con las comisiones más que yo.
::::::


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2010)

Alea jacta est

Al final me he dejado convencer por lo de utilizar lo ganado hoy como colchón para mañana, dejo un cortito en todo lo alto de la robasta 10450.

Me voy a pedalear un rato.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> que bestias, Zulo llevas una temporada buenísima y eso que todavía no ha llegado el guanazo, si algún día escribes un libro avisa tio, enhorabuena. Me recuerda cuando vas a pescar y hay un banco de peces grande en la orilla y cada vez que tiras coges algo, joder lo dicho crack...



antes me quede sin decir algo, de bien nacidos es ser agradecidos,lo poco que se de bolsa lo he aprendido en este hilo con maestros de la talla de Mulder, claca, pollastre, fran, pyn y un largo etc 

los grandes maestros del bolseo ( lo del toro no es casual eh  )







rosonero, mi primer seguidor, se me saltan las lagrimas ......espero que no te cueste una fortuna................ pero si te cuesta , el maestro armero siempre podra atender tus reclamaciones


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Sep 2010)

Hola, acabo de llegar y veo que esto no se ha movido mucho... había dejado la venta en 10530f y la compra en 10360f, no se ha hecho ni la una ni la otra, así que sigo comprado en 10430f... mañana será otro día..

Solo podré estar 15min por la mañana, así que volveré a dejar dos órdenes y que sea lo que Dios quiera. Mañana será un día de mucha volatilidad, hay datos muy importantes USA y se supone que Moddy's rebajará la AAA del reino de España...

*A las 14.30:
*- PIB DEL SEGUNDO TRIMESTRE final:
*Dato previo: +1,60%. Previsión: +1,6%.

PCE PRICE INDEX SUBYACENTE:
Dato previo: +1,1%. Previsión: +1,1%.

PCE PRICE INDEX DEFLACTOR:
Dato previo: +2%. Previsión: +2%.

* A las 14.30:
*- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.
*Dato previo: 465.000. Previsión: 459.000.

* A las 15.45:
*- INDICADOR DE DIRECTORES DE COMPRAS DE CHICAGO de septiembre.
*Dato previo: 56,7. Previsión: 55,8.

Saludos...

Edit: Se me olvidaba... Felicidades Zulo!  (y por lo de la bolsa también... ) )


----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido un dia con bastante actividad pero con operaciones con poco volumen, la operación destacada del día ha sido una venta de 202 contratos poco antes de las 17. A pesar de todo el mediodía ha sido muy parco en operaciones, han dejado las 11, 13, 14 y 15 horas sin operaciones, a las 12 solo han cruzado una triste operación, aunque el resto del día han estado bastante activos.

Han empezado el día comprando pero a las 9:30 han empezado a vender con cierta fuerza. Poco antes de las 13 han empezado una pelea entre compras y ventas que ha terminado antes de las 17 con la operación de venta más grande del día, a partir de ahí se han puesto a comprar hasta el final de sesión.

En subasta han vendido.

En fin, no se muy bien que pensar, está claro que venden pero parece que lo hagan con miedo, o con mucho disimulo y no quieren que nadie se de cuenta.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Sep 2010)

Tachan!!!!!!!!!!!! crudo brent por encima de los 80 dolares. Volvemos a primavera.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Sep 2010)

Up!!!!! tenemos todo plano por el momento. El euro a su bola paloton.


----------



## credulo (29 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Buenos dias foreria,
> 
> os cuento, Dios acaba de matar 100 gatitos, he descargado el visualchart V, si hamijos, sobre el OS del demonio  Tengo un problema, con datos de 1 min el máximo periodo que me dá es 1 mes. Siguiendo el manual de visualchart he visto que se puede cambiar. Para ello hay que ir a "Datos" y "Descargar intradia", sobre el papel puedes seleccionar un periodo de tiempo más amplio, pero tengo esta opción está deshabilitada, supongo que será limitación de la versión de pruebas



Debianita ¿Qué tal tu experiencia final con el visual una vez que termina el período de pruebas? ¿Puedes seguir descargando nuevos datos intradía? ¿Lograste arrancar el java edition?


----------



## Interesado (29 Sep 2010)

Le han dado al SELL en el SP... soltada en toda regla.


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Le han dado al SELL en el SP... soltada en toda regla.



Vuelve a estar en los niveles del cierre del Ibex, sin embargo miro IG Markets y está 50 puntos arriba (10500) :


----------



## rafaxl (29 Sep 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Le han dado al SELL en el SP... soltada en toda regla.



I like it, encerrona gacelistica y luego zas, por todo el orto.


----------



## Interesado (29 Sep 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Vuelve a estar en los niveles del cierre del Ibex, sin embargo miro IG Markets y está 50 puntos arriba (10500) :



Más o menos está igualado... lo que está claro es que en el IBEX ya se ha decidido que no hay más máximos.

Ayer teníamos el SP en los 1050, y ni se molestó en hacer el paripé (paqué, si tenía que volver a metersela).

Supongo que mañana será el día. Tenemos ya demasiadas divergencias como para que la cosa no se decida.


----------



## debianita (29 Sep 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Debianita ¿Qué tal tu experiencia final con el visual una vez que termina el período de pruebas? ¿Puedes seguir descargando nuevos datos intradía? ¿Lograste arrancar el java edition?




Que pese en su conciencia la muerte de otros 100 gatitos  acabo de encender el ventanitas y descargarme los datos con resolución de 1 min a mes vista con mi visualchart 5 en version gratuita caducada 

Sinceramente, no he tenido tiempo estos dias de probarlo, hasta ahora  tengo mil quehaceres y poquisimo tiempo. Espero que mis puts y etfs me den un poco de tiempo 

Por cierto alguien que tenga datos del volumen del esepe, la caida ha sido con volumen? Mi broker no me da el volumen del esepe, y yahoo finance a partir de cierta hora nastideplasti ....


Saludos

EDIT: Olvidaba la Java edition, no lo he probado, todo me daba a entender que valia 5 lereles mesuales .... no si si el Docttore sabrá algo más... el andaba trasteando con el tema.


----------



## pollastre (29 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> rosonero, mi primer seguidor, se me saltan las lagrimas ......espero que no te cueste una fortuna................ pero si te cuesta , el maestro armero siempre podra atender tus reclamaciones



Jajajajajajja! qué grande, Capitán Zuloman


----------



## credulo (29 Sep 2010)

Muchas gracias debianita,

Según veo yo en el yahoo finance, el volumen en la caída de última hora 78793200, que no ha sido el más alto del día pero tripicla el volumen de la hora anterior.


----------



## debianita (29 Sep 2010)




----------



## Mulder (29 Sep 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Por cierto alguien que tenga datos del volumen del esepe, la caida ha sido con volumen? Mi broker no me da el volumen del esepe, y yahoo finance a partir de cierta hora nastideplasti ....
> 
> 
> Saludos
> ...



En esta última caida han metido un volumen similar al de la caida de las 16 de esta tarde, han sido las dos veces este día donde más volumen han metido durante la sesión.

Al visualchart java no le da la gana autentificarme en Linux y ahora voy a ver si lo consigo desde el maligno


----------



## rosonero (29 Sep 2010)

Zuloman


> rosonero, mi primer seguidor, se me saltan las lagrimas ......espero que no te cueste una fortuna................ pero si te cuesta , el maestro armero siempre podra atender tus reclamaciones




Ja ja ja, No lo había visto en el post original.

Por ahora no va mal el SP ha cerrado en el mismo sitio que estaba al cierre del ibex, a ver si ahora los chinitos y japitos hacen su trabajo y mañana los de Mody's madrugan un poco y bajan un par de escalones la deuda del reino.


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Sep 2010)

Desde luego hoy me he lucido en mi presentación. Aunque puedo ser utilizado como indicador de sentimiento contrario.

Los últimos movimientos parecen indicar que algo va a cambiar, abandonar el canal que hemos establecido.
Casi todos los indicadores nos dicen que va a ser hacia abajo, pero se ha formado un suelo muy consistente en los 10400, y eso me escama bastante.

Estamos en la base del canal ascendente en el que nos encontramos desde principios de Junio y lo mas probable sería romperlo hacia abajo, buscando de nuevo perder los 10.000.

Personalmente creo que los movimientos que se están produciendo son de ruptura, pero en mi caso de ruptura hacia arriba
Si estoy en lo cierto mañana la cotización del Ibex debería estar sobre los 10650, siendo un buen punto de entrada los 10550, y en el cierre superar con holgura los 10700.


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2010)

Buenas,

Dejo un gráfico que ilustra el delicado momento actual:







Las medias y la figura propiciarían un recorte, por otro lado, el SP500 ha moderado la subida y estos últimos días está marcando un techo; como rompa, no va a ser ninguna broma y lo más probable serían caídas a plomo durante unas cuantas jornadas.

Aprovecho y cuelgo los datos de sentimiento semanales en el IBEX:

Alcista 34.5% (34.2%)
Neutral 19.3% (10.8%)
Bajista 46.2% (55.%)

Se mantienen los alcistas y un porcentaje importante de bajistas pasan a neutrales, lo cual es lógico si tenemos en cuenta el lateral. Los bajistas siguen siendo mayoría, por eso.

Joder, queda tan poco para que pegue un petardazo, dos sesiones como mucho. 

PD: Datos de sentimiento de mercado


----------



## Interesado (30 Sep 2010)

Estaba repasando mis datos y me ha sorprendido bastante ver que (según mis cálculos) los leones ayer estuvieron claramente compradores.

Más o menos cuadra con lo que comenta Mulder, y se nota especialmente a partir de las cinco, pero aún no siendo compras muy fuertes, se ven consistentemente alcistas...

Yo por si acaso procuraría evitar eso de ponerme corto en los 10400... por muy claro que lo veamos _de momento_ sigue siendo soporte.

EDIT: No sé ni porqué hablo... los futuros ya marcan por debajo de 10400.


----------



## qpvlde (30 Sep 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Zuloman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me da a mi que madruguen o no los de mody's, la noticia está más que descontada, y que aprovecharán para tirarlo primero y patadón p'arriba atrapa gacelillas después::, pero cualquiera sabe siempre hacen lo que quieren...::

saludos y suerte


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

Buenos días,

Caballeros, si la niña no se equivoca, agárrense que hoy vienen curvas. Sesión con intervalo para daytrading de 250 pips de amplitud a caso mínimo, y 340 a caso máximo. Vamos, para estar atento.


----------



## pyn (30 Sep 2010)

Buenos días, el que no madrugue se lo pierde, vamos chavales!!!!


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Me da a mi que madruguen o no los de mody's, la noticia está más que descontada, y que aprovecharán para tirarlo primero y patadón p'arriba atrapa gacelillas después::, pero cualquiera sabe siempre hacen lo que quieren...::
> 
> saludos y suerte



Efectivamente, la tienen ya más que descontada. Pero como bien dices, qué mejor oportunidad/excusa que esa para perder _momentáneamente _los 10K4, que tanto se están resistiendo últimamente.


----------



## Interesado (30 Sep 2010)

> *Moody´s rebaja la calificación de España a Aa1, perspectiva estable*
> Moody's ha decidido hoy rebajar el rating a largo plazo de España a Aaa1 con perspectiva estable, que pierde de este modo la nota de triple A.
> 
> Era la única de las tres grandes agencias de calificación que aún mantenía la nota más alta para la deuda española.​



Futuros en los 10400. Aún queda para la apertura, pero parece que han decidido usar la técnica del gap tumbasoportes.

Sólo ha sido un escalón, por lo que debería entrar en el rango de "descontado"... pero veremos cómo se lo toman. :baba:

EDIT: Futuros en 10370-10388.


----------



## pyn (30 Sep 2010)

Tranquilidad con lo del rating que eso está descontadísimo, de ahí que nos costase subir a pesar de los meneos alcistas del s&p. De todos modos, tanto sp como stoxx han abierto con sendos gaps a la baja, así que el ibex esperemos le siga el juego.


----------



## rosonero (30 Sep 2010)

Buenos días, ya se ha hecho público.

Stoxx y DAX recuperando. 

Moody's rebaja la calificación de la deuda española · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días, ya se ha hecho público.
> 
> Stoxx y DAX recuperando.
> 
> Moody's rebaja la calificación de la deuda española · ELPAÍS.com



síii ... pero una bajadita mañanera, no se la quita nadie al IBEX, no!??
después si vemos que recupera, pues largos. 
Y otro día más dentro de este lateral ienso:


----------



## rosonero (30 Sep 2010)

Venga abajo!!!!!

Y donde co... está Zuloman, despierta !!! que te lo pierdes :XX:


----------



## credulo (30 Sep 2010)

Le cuesta perder los 400, de aquí o subidón o bajadón, no hay otra.


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2010)

A los buenos días!

Creo que hoy toca sell, sell, sell, sell, selll


----------



## rosonero (30 Sep 2010)

Hasta aquí puedo seguir, espero que a la vuelta estemos en los 10200 :baba:


----------



## credulo (30 Sep 2010)

Pues está a máximos de día 

Dale Pepón dale (yo estoy fuera)

Edito: San Ha recuperado los 9.21 de ayer, a ver si los aguanta

Reedito: mis hojos


----------



## pyn (30 Sep 2010)

A los "Técnicos", recordad qué ocurre con los soportes importantes una vez que se traspasan a la baja.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Sep 2010)

Joder, esto va a ser como la última subida de 2007...


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2010)

... pero el NIKKEI se ha fostiado un 2%. Con la de datos que hay hoy, tienen la justificación perfecta para marear al personal.


----------



## debianita (30 Sep 2010)

Buenos días!

cada día que pasa el ibex es más chicharro :XX: Que ganas de que esto se decida de una p... vez. Espectacular como está subiendo el oro y la plata.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2010)

Jo jo

el ibex a por los 10500


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2010)

Y gap cerrado.


----------



## Interesado (30 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> el ibex a por los 10500



Pepón saluda al hilo... dice que sólo vamos a subir un poquiiito más.







Tiene más vidas que un gato el hijopu....


----------



## rafaxl (30 Sep 2010)

Somos los mas chulos del barrio, nos bajan el rating (bueno lo que bajan claro) y lo celebramos con rebote. Como dice mi abuelo, redios cuando te coja del piscuezu.


----------



## pyn (30 Sep 2010)

Qué grandes, joder, qué grandes!!!. Jugada de libro, apertura con gap bajista, unos 100 puntos, las gacelas leen la noticia de la bajada de rating se ponen a vender como loc@s, rebotón de los lones, saltando stops y luego... vuelta para abajo.


----------



## Interesado (30 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Somos los mas chulos del barrio, nos bajan el rating (bueno lo que bajan claro) y lo celebramos con rebote. Como dice mi abuelo, redios cuando te coja del piscuezu.



Yo creo que la duda más bien era si nos iban a bajar dos escalones. Que sólo nos bajen uno y con perspectiva estable es casi buenas noticias.

Y para todo lo demás ya sabes... estaba descontado. ::

PD: De todos modos es un día de muchos datos. Esto no está decidido todavía ni por asomo.


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Qué grandes, joder, qué grandes!!!



Sí!! eso y campeones del mundial de Furngol!!
no lo olvidemos ... y gooool de Iniesta y tal  ::


----------



## rafaxl (30 Sep 2010)

Menudos viajes le meten 30 arriba 30 abajo. Les deseo suerte. Yo estoy en los toriles preparando al morlaco.


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Sep 2010)

Vaya jugada que están haciendo hoy. Bajan de 10.400, estampida de pequeños.

Ahora hay que pensar en entrar largo.


----------



## Nico (30 Sep 2010)

MarketMaker es primo hermano de "zuberman".


----------



## credulo (30 Sep 2010)

La página del bme está fuera de línea, suelo seguirla para ver la evolución del ibex cuando no opero.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

A los guenos dias bolsistos y bolsistas , me acabo de levantar y veo que he hecho muy bien en no estar perdiendo el tiempo delante de la pantalla .

Hoy veo muy peligrioso hacer metesacas como ayer por que mi bolita de cristal me habla de rotura de canales y viejos soportes heroicos como el 10400 .

Dias como hoy de estreno de canal vete tu a saber donde y cuando ponen el freno los leoncios.

Para abajo me dice mi bolita que nos podemos ir sin ningun problema a los 10150/10200

Pero.............. si nos fueramos para arriba ( Dios no lo quiera) podriamos ver el 10700 y mas alla .

Asi que de momento me quedo quietecito y voy a mirar los graficos de hoy en contado y futuros con cierta calma, a ver si soy capaz de sacar una estrategia para hoy.

POLLASTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MIRA EL MP XD , me pone palote cuando tu niña me confirma mis presentimientos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Jajajajajajja! qué grande, Capitán Zuloman





rosonero dijo:


> Zuloman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡dispuesto a doblar o triplicar hoy al ibex ?  , creo que hoy es mejor mirar y callar, pero ya veremos si puede mas la ludopatia o la razon 



pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Caballeros, si la niña no se equivoca, agárrense que hoy vienen curvas. Sesión con intervalo para daytrading de 250 pips de amplitud a caso mínimo, y 340 a caso máximo. Vamos, para estar atento.



:8::8::8::8: anda, en mi anterior post aun no os habia leido , veamos, tu niña habla de 250 pips abajo, mi bolita del entorno de los 10200/10150 , sumo de aqui, resto de alla y como yo hablo de futuros y tu niña de contado....

alehop , me salen los numeros ...........supongo que contando con el elemento despiste podriamos ver el 10170 en futuros y rebotar 100 pipillos por ejemplo para intradiar con la cartera llena ....... claro que los megaguanos no avisan y si arrasan con ese nivel tendriamos la mitica frase de cuando haces pop ya no hay stop 

EDITO: Ayer nadie me canto la oda y me la tenia mas que merecida eh, que ya van dos dias que doblo al ibex y ante la falta de respuesta foril he tenido que triplicarlo y ni por esas he oido mi oda


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Sep 2010)

Se hacen de rogar. Mi primer objetivo serían los 10540, esperando un retroceso para una nueva posible entrada en largo hasta los 10640


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> , veamos, tu niña habla de 250 pips abajo,




Noooo 
No te ansies.... ::

Dije "banda de trading con *amplitud * de 250 pips... no que "se fuera a ir 250 pips para abajo".

¡Qué incorrección!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Se hacen de rogar. Mi primer objetivo serían los 10540, esperando un retroceso para una nueva posible entrada en largo hasta los 10640



te refieres a contado o futuro ? 

igual te llevas el gato al agua, si lo quieren tirar no les apetecera ir de la mano de nadie e igual le pegan un meneo gordo arriba para saltar stops cortos y luego cebarse a gusto ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Noooo
> No te ansies.... ::
> 
> Dije "banda de trading con *amplitud * de 250 pips... no que "se fuera a ir 250 pips para abajo".
> ...



mire mi privado que me tiene usted de los nervios :: , 

si hablabas de contado, como creo que hace tu niña, no es tanta incorrecion eh , los 200 pipos ya los hemos visto abajo casi.

Y yo sigo apostando a por que los vemos hoy mismo :no:


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Se hacen de rogar. Mi primer objetivo serían los 10540, esperando un retroceso para una nueva posible entrada en largo hasta los 10640



Non e male....


----------



## Nico (30 Sep 2010)

Zuloman:

Si bien el único experto en Odas que tenemos en el Foro es Maese Pollastre, en lo personal me he cansado de dar hurras y verónicas con sus aciertos.

Siempre tengo la sensación de ir con un conductor borracho, a 130 kms/h y en carretera de cornisa pero, está visto que el sistema le funciona (o su bola mágica es muy buena).

Así que, FELICITACIONES y ALELUYAS para Ud.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Zuloman:
> 
> Si bien el único experto en Odas que tenemos en el Foro es Maese Pollastre, en lo personal me he cansado de dar hurras y verónicas con sus aciertos.
> 
> ...



borracho no por que no bebo, lo del coche y la cornisa si, mirate un video en you tube del rally de las rias baixas y veras que es bastante parecido al grafico del ibex cuando se desploma 

por otro lado maese pollastre se tomo la molestia de confeccionar tan jrande obra literaria y ustedes no tienen a bien utilizarla como si la sgae les fuera a cobrar derechos de autor 

pollastrin, perrilla en celo, te niegas a colaborar con mi bolita de cristal y no respondes al mp eh, dejame adivinar........estas largo y esperando cerrar con plusvis para irte al bar.

eso me pone muy nervioso por que yo opte por la opcion b......y normalmente siempre hace lo contrario a lo que yo espero.


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> borracho no por que no bebo, lo del coche y la cornisa si, mirate un video en you tube del rally de las rias baixas y veras que es bastante parecido al grafico del ibex cuando se desploma
> 
> por otro lado maese pollastre se tomo la molestia de confeccionar tan jrande obra literaria y ustedes no tienen a bien utilizarla como si la sgae les fuera a cobrar derechos de autor



Y eso que tácita e implícitamente he cedido los derechos de autor de la Oda al hilo del IBEX35, para que la SGAE no se os lleve las plusvies a base de multaros...


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> por otro lado maese pollastre se tomo la molestia de confeccionar tan jrande obra literaria y ustedes no tienen a bien utilizarla como si la sgae les fuera a cobrar derechos de autor



cierto! 
propongo copypastear la ZuloOda en la primera página del hilo, cada nuevo mes, para que no se pierda tan Jran obra literaria. 

Y así poder citar párrafos a gusto del consumidor, según vaya acertando o no en sus entradas salidas


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> cierto!
> propongo copypastear la ZuloOda en la primera página del hilo, cada nuevo mes, para que no se pierda tan Jran obra literaria.
> 
> Y así poder citar párrafos a gusto del consumidor, según vaya acertando o no en sus entradas salidas



de momento parece que nos encaminamos a la posicion de cierre de pollastre y hacia la apertura de mi perimetro ojal ........ creo que hoy me va a tocar la parte fea de la oda


----------



## rafaxl (30 Sep 2010)

Brent a 81 dolares, estos se estan calentando demasiado y la van a liar.


----------



## credulo (30 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Brent a 81 dolares, estos se estan calentando demasiado y la van a liar.



¿apreciación del pretoleo o depreciación del dolar? Oro también en máximos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

a ver si el tito botas y demas banquitos se deciden a colaborar


----------



## rafaxl (30 Sep 2010)

credulo dijo:


> ¿apreciación del pretoleo o depreciación del dolar? Oro también en máximos.



Ser o no ser? la cuestion. Tiene ud. razon. A nosotros con el cambio que sigue subiendo, mas o menos mantiene (digo mas o menos porque algo ha subido en euros).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

una autentita pesadilla el soporte de los 10400  

que fortaleza tiene , pero si cae...........


----------



## Interesado (30 Sep 2010)

¿Lo de las 13:15:26 qué ha sido? ¿Compra o venta?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

creo que antes de 15 minutos esto sale como una bala, lastima que la pistola sea de duelo y no tengo muy claro hacia donde ira el tiro........diria que hacia abajo pero no las tengo todas conmigo.

En cualquier caso no nos aburriremos dentro de poco


----------



## rosonero (30 Sep 2010)

Hola !!! solo pasaba a saludar y a maldecir la madre que parió a las MF, los MM ... a ver si los usanos nos entierran ya de una vez.

Ahora 300 km de carretera, creo que llegaré para ver el final de la película.


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> creo que antes de 15 minutos esto sale como una bala, lastima que la pistola sea de duelo y no tengo muy claro hacia donde ira el tiro........diria que hacia abajo pero no las tengo todas conmigo.
> 
> En cualquier caso no nos aburriremos dentro de poco




En realidad será dentro de 38 minutos... lo que falta hasta el dato macro de las 14:30 .


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

Cárpatos está completamente enloquecido en sus comentarios de situación intradía ::::

Será que hoy él ha hecho también "cresting"?


----------



## NosTrasladamus (30 Sep 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Eso te pasa por no usar el diseño antiguo .
> 
> Ya solo falta alguien preguntando a Pecata si es la de la foto y otro diciendo que Mulder es Cárpatos... xD



Ah, pero Mulder no es Cárpatos?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> En realidad será dentro de 38 minutos... lo que falta hasta el dato macro de las 14:30 .



yo diria que los leoncios tomaran posiciones antes del dato ¿no? o son mas prudentes que yo ? 

lo digo por que veo nervios muchos nervios y las maquinitas la pueden liar aunque luego rectifiquen si el dato les sale al reves :no:

EDITO: He visto el 10395 en mi pantalla y ya me estaba frotando las manos, pero no pudo ser.....de momento


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yo diria que *los leoncios tomaran posiciones antes del dato ¿no?* o son mas prudentes que yo ?
> 
> lo digo por que veo nervios muchos nervios y las maquinitas la pueden liar aunque luego rectifiquen si el dato les sale al reves :no:



Por supuesto que los leoncios toman posiciones antes del dato...entre 1 y 5 msecs antes del dato, según mis últimas simulaciones . 

Considerando que tan sólo el round trip de un ADSL normal y corriente en este país ronda los 40msec, y eso es sólo el RT atribuible al transporte de red desde tu ordenador a tu broker (no incluye tu tiempo de reacción para tomar una decisión, por ejemplo, asumiendo que tú operas en modo manual ("humano") y las operaciones las abres y cierras tú, en vez de delegarlas en una AI)....

.... comprenderás que antes de que tú veas a un leoncio posicionarse con esos ojitos tuyos que se han de comer los gusanos, ya te la habrán metido por el culete y no sabrás ni por dónde te ha venido la hostia. :XX:

Llevo cosa de tres semanas con mi módulo HFT4P en pruebas, y créeme, no te imaginas los recursos técnicos que manejan esta gente. Obtienen round trips *globales* de 1-2 milisegundos, _todo incluído_: recepción, análisis de posiciones gacelísticas en Level-II, toma de decisión (llegan al extermo de usar aceleradoras *hardware *específicas para estos cálculos), envío de su posición al mercado y acuse de recibo de la misma. Increíble, lo que se puede montar con dinero ilimitado, ¿eh?

Te lo aseguro, técnicamente esa gente juega en otra liga. Hay que atacarlos por otros lados y con otras técnicas. 

Dicho de otra forma, no puedes medirte a hostias con un negro de dos metros y 120 kilos. A menos que te hayas cansado de vivir, claro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Por supuesto que los leoncios toman posiciones antes del dato...entre 1 y 5 msecs antes del dato, según mis últimas simulaciones .
> 
> Considerando que tan sólo el round trip de un ADSL normal y corriente en este país ronda los 40msec, y eso es sólo el RT atribuible al transporte de red desde tu ordenador a tu broker (no incluye tu tiempo de reacción para tomar una decisión, por ejemplo, asumiendo que tú operas en modo manual ("humano") y las operaciones las abres y cierras tú, en vez de delegarlas en una AI)....
> 
> ...



me estas poniendo muy muy muy nervioso xd , eso del negro de dos metros me recuerda a cierto tipo con las labios pintados que tiempo a me dejo el ojete como un bebedero de patos


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me estas poniendo muy muy muy nervioso xd , eso del negro de dos metros me recuerda a cierto tipo con las labios pintados que tiempo a me dejo el ojete como un bebedero de patos



Casi puedo comprenderte.
Yo estaría también _"muy, muy, muy nervioso"_ como tú dices, si estuviera abierto con una posición ante una tirada de moneda al aire, como son los datos macro.

Ah, pero que tú estás abierto... d'oh!!


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me estas poniendo muy muy muy nervioso xd , eso del negro de dos metros me recuerda a cierto tipo con las labios pintados que tiempo a me dejo el ojete como un bebedero de patos



Veo que te has quedado muy callado, Zulo.... ¿estás llamando a telefónica para que te suban la velocidad del ADSL? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

joder pollastrin eres peor que mi conciencia, ala ya has conseguido acojonarme y activare un stop con 30 pipos justo a las 14:29:49


----------



## Mendrugo (30 Sep 2010)

Huelo a volatilidad feroz


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2010)

Dale Pepon dale


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2010)

*PIB 

sube 1,7% mejor de lo esperado 


Peticiones de paro semanales 

453.000 desde las 469.000 anteriores y cuando se esperaba 460.000. 

La media de 4 semanas baja de 464.250 a 458.000

El total de perceptores del paro bajan de 4,54 millones a 4,457 millones mejor que los 4,48 millones esperados. 

Buen dato para bolsa y dólar y malo para bonos

*


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

¿ como ha sido el puto dato??? ienso:


----------



## rafaxl (30 Sep 2010)

453.000 paro y +1.7% pib. Vamos que nos vamos al cielo. Lo siento pero me largo que esto es insoportable, mas variable que la os..


----------



## credulo (30 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ como ha sido el puto dato??? ienso:



Ha sido dobleplusmalobueno. Vamos que el dato es una escusa para moverse bruscamente.


----------



## credulo (30 Sep 2010)

De Cárpatos



> 13:45:06 h.
> Intradía Serenity markets
> Acabo de recibir un mail anónimo que dice que unos alienígenas han entrado en la bolsa de Madrid y han lanzado una opa hostil contra todos los valores del Ibex. Voy a reenviarlo al Wall Street
> 
> ...




Venga, confesad ¿quién ha sido? 

La verdad, ver que hay 4.5 millones de parados sea un dato bueno da escalofríos.


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> joder pollastrin eres peor que mi conciencia, ala ya has conseguido acojonarme y activare un stop con 30 pipos justo a las 14:29:49




Mucho has arriesgado dando sólo 11 segundos... y es que olvidé decirte otra cosa que he averiguado en mis viajes HFT: esos "señores" disponen de los datos aproximadamente entre 10 y 30 segundos antes de la hora "oficial" de publicación. 

Se puede inferir y apreciar perfectamente esto, sin más que analizar los primeros movimientos significativos en level-II antes del dato macro. Invariablemente comienzan entre 30 y 10 segundos antes de la hora oficial de publicación de los datos.

Siempre sospechábamos que había "canales privilegiados" (las mismas terminales bloomberg, por ejemplo... su fama es legendaria por dar las noticias macro "antes que nadie"... literalmente  ), pero el análisis numérico me confirma que esto es efectivamente así, no es sólo una leyenda o una suposición gacelística, sino una realidad.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

Mientras no rompan con claridad los 10550 del contado a mi no me asustan :no:

gacela si, pero uno ya ha visto mucho como para dejarse impresionar por que se mueva el arbol al paso de un dato macro pesimo" mejor de lo esperado"


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

Ha caído el primero previsto, 10,540. Felicitaciones a MarketMaker, que ha clavado el dato de la niña.

Cerrando ultramarinos por hoy...


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Sep 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Se hacen de rogar. Mi primer objetivo serían los 10540, esperando un retroceso para una nueva posible entrada en largo hasta los 10640



Bueno chavales trabajo hecho.
Recuerdos de cordobesa: Literalmente

"Les metes un poco de miedo con los cortos, son como niños y corren a por el caramelo."
Vamos un regalito que os manda, que no ha podido conectarse y a partir de hoy menos.

Sigo con lo mío. Al siguiente nivel ni caso, porque no se todavía si vamos a llegar, solo está marcado en pantalla como posibilidad.

Ciao


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mucho has arriesgado dando sólo 11 segundos... y es que olvidé decirte otra cosa que he averiguado en mis viajes HFT: esos "señores" disponen de los datos aproximadamente entre 10 y 30 segundos antes de la hora "oficial" de publicación.
> 
> Se puede inferir y apreciar perfectamente esto, sin más que analizar los primeros movimientos significativos en level-II antes del dato macro. Invariablemente comienzan entre 30 y 10 segundos antes de la hora oficial de publicación de los datos.
> 
> Siempre sospechábamos que había "canales privilegiados" (las mismas terminales bloomberg, por ejemplo... su fama es legendaria por dar las noticias macro "antes que nadie"... literalmente  ), pero el análisis numérico me confirma que esto es efectivamente así, no es sólo una leyenda o una suposición gacelística, sino una realidad.



llamele usted suerte o fortuna, pero me salto el stop palmando nada mas que 15 pipos , se ve que en el milisegundo que aprete el botoncito fue muy cerca de minimos ( yo llegue a ver 10375 en la pantalla ).

Posteriormente volvi a abrir cortos en 10480 y debo confesar que al ver el 10505 me dieron ganas de cortarme el cuello .

Pues yo quietecito que la bromita del dato no me ha salido muy cara, y si se tuerecen mas las cosas tiempo habra de que se enderecen 

me3 voy a echar la siesta, creo que por hoy esta todo el pescado vendido, o eso espero


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2010)

El hilo vuelve al mutismo con las subidas

Vuelven los osos a la cueva con un agujero más


----------



## rafaxl (30 Sep 2010)

Joder vaya ritmo han pillado, tangencial a la luna...


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno chavales trabajo hecho.
> Recuerdos de cordobesa: Literalmente
> 
> "Les metes un poco de miedo con los cortos, son como niños y corren a por el caramelo."
> ...




jojojojo...
muy bueno, sí señor, muy bueno.

Debí haberlo sospechado... el número de personas - hasta ahora - capaz de replicar los niveles de la niña oscila entre una y ninguna... debí haberlo adivinado ::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2010)

yo al ver los datos me e puesto largo con turbos en 10500 mas o menos , puede que haya un cierre masivo de cortos sobre chulibex si gano algo sera por pura casualidad -_-


----------



## rafaxl (30 Sep 2010)

Wellcome 600 de nuevo.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2010)

esto tiene buenisima pinta señores -_-


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Wellcome 600 de nuevo.




muy bueno el videito , sin duda falta la euforia estaba demasiado claro que hiba a hundirse esto


----------



## rafaxl (30 Sep 2010)

Venga otro arreon, el dow ya por encima de 10900.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Sep 2010)

Empieza lo bueno. A ver que tal sienta la siesta.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2010)

cierran cortos en el chulibex esto promete


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2010)

Super mandriladas para los cortos


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2010)

yo e visto los datos e cerrado los cortos y me e puesto largo super apalancado , estos leoncios an dado tiempo suficiente para hacerlo


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo e visto los datos e cerrado los cortos y me e puesto largo super apalancado , estos leoncios an dado tiempo suficiente para hacerlo



Hoy van a pecho descubierto para hacer más daño

Pobre del que vaya corto


----------



## pyn (30 Sep 2010)

Compara con el rumor, vende con la noticia.

O, aplicado en este caso, vende con el rumor, compra con la noticia.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Sep 2010)

Y se hizo el silencio...


----------



## Interesado (30 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jojojojo...
> muy bueno, sí señor, muy bueno.
> 
> Debí haberlo sospechado... el número de personas - hasta ahora - capaz de replicar los niveles de la niña oscila entre una y ninguna... debí haberlo adivinado ::



Vale que a toro pasado no tiene mérito, pero un fibo entre 10383 (mínimo de hoy) y el soporte 10658 le va a dar los niveles bastante clavados.

Es más, hasta las extensiones de ese fibo marcan niveles con espeluznante precisión. Por si le es de utilidad.


----------



## Abner (30 Sep 2010)

Se comenta que el que escribió a financial times fue el mítico Juan Carlos Barba...

¿Habéis visto el hilo sobre el tema?
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/179852-rumor-spain-podria-haber-sobreestimado-un-14-2-su-pib.html

En LibertadDigital lo han publicado ya en portada, y aquí el chulibex, pa'rriba


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2010)

Noticias malas + sentimiento muy negativo + soportes respetados = cortos en el IBEX escaldados. 

Lo cual nos lleva a la otra cara de la moneda: 

Noticas buenas + sentimiento ultraalcista + resistencias respetadas = cuidadín con USA.

Los yankis todavía no han marcando mínimos crecientes, pero todo se andará.


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Se comenta que el que escribió a financial times fue el mítico Juan Carlos Barba...
> 
> ¿Habéis visto el hilo sobre el tema?
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/179852-rumor-spain-podria-haber-sobreestimado-un-14-2-su-pib.html
> ...




"Místico" no sé si será, pero de mítico no tiene gran cosa, en mi opinión. 

Durante los últimos tres años he seguido más o menos de cerca su ascensión en el foro, cumbre con polémica incluída, y "partición de peras" con el foro, con gran follón final incluído. 

Me parece un tipo documentado y de buena prosa, pero como algunos otros más que hay en el foro igualmente. 
Y si en verdad son ciertos los rumores que apuntan a su autoría del informe, debo añadir que esas osadas ínfulas de justiciero del PIB acaban de jugarle una mala pasada, porque al artículo - de momento - le están dando fuerte y flojo a un lado y a otro del charco por estar redactado por un "indocumentado" [sic] "auténtico desconocedor del funcionamiento real de las cuentas nacionales de un país" [sic] y otra serie de lindezas.

Amén de que la bolsa se lo ha pasado por el forro, como ha podido apreciarse a lo largo del día.

Hay juegos que son realmente peligrosos... jugar a justiciero enmascarado en un momento tan delicado como el que vivimos, es realmente temerario en mi modesta opinión. 
Quien haya enviado ese informe está obviamente sobrepasado por su ego, y veremos si no acaba buscándose un problema mayor.


----------



## bonoce (30 Sep 2010)

Pues yo creo que estáis infravalorando la situación y que esta a punto de abrirse al short season por tantos deseada.
...si es que al final los fundamentales se imponen y un basurero no puede ganar 1800 leuros y un piso mediano en provincias costar 300.000 laureles. País!


----------



## debianita (30 Sep 2010)

Pollastre, coincido 100% con tus razonamientos, el sr asteriscos creo que sufre de egotitis crónica. Su hilo estaba bien por los contertulios y las discusiones. Aprendí bastante leyendo el hilo. En fin... el tiempo acabará poniendo a cada uno en su sitio, al menos eso espero (esto tambien va por el chicharribex, que debe irse a los 6k puntos :XX: )

Perdón por el offtopic


----------



## Abner (30 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> "Místico" no sé si será, pero de mítico no tiene gran cosa, en mi opinión.
> 
> Durante los últimos tres años he seguido más o menos de cerca su ascensión en el foro, cumbre con polémica incluída, y "partición de peras" con el foro, con gran follón final incluído.
> 
> ...



Hombre, es mítico, porque ya es historia pasada aquí en burbuja. En cuanto a si es un indocumentado, yo desde luego no tengo ni puta idea de contabilidad, pero si es cierto que hay cosas en ese informe con bastante sentido. De todas maneras, si la construcción era un 40% del PIB. con lo que ha caído, ¿cómo es que sólo cayó el PIB un 3.7%? No sé, pregunto. 

Con los apaños que se han hecho en Hispanistán con respecto a la contabilización del paro, del IPC, y demás, no incitan a confiar demasiado en el resto de los datos la verdad. Supongo que iremos viendo en qué acaba todo esto, pero si efectivamente es Juan Carlos, le van a salir unos cuantos enemigos bastante peligrosos....


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2010)

Mucho cuidado con el SP. De momento falso mago de escape al alza, lleva todo el mes en zona de sobrecompra y parece que intenta salir de esa zona y el MACD muy cerca de cortarse a la baja.

La prudencia es buena compañera de viaje en esta situación


----------



## Mendrugo (30 Sep 2010)

Menuda manera de barrer.








Futuro s&p500


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2010)

Hoygan hamijos!

Que el S&P y el euro se están dando un buen porrazo y aquí nadie dice nada. A mi me parece que hoy lo han aplazado pero el guano está cerca.


----------



## Interesado (30 Sep 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Menuda manera de barrer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hondonadas de hostias, hoija!

Yo creo que me voy a retirar del circo unos días, no sea que me lleve un par.


----------



## Abner (30 Sep 2010)

10514? ¿Qué ha pasao? Esto me recuerda al chiste de claca, "Enhorabuena, ahora es usted un inversor a largo plazo". Me partí de risa con la gacela mirando el barranco


----------



## rosonero (30 Sep 2010)

Después de todo un día arriba y abajo veo que va a cerrar casi justo donde ayer abrí el corto en robasta (10450). 
Por lo que veo casi mejor haber estado conduciendo sin poder mirar la cotización porque veo que por momentos la cosa se ha puesto bastante fea para los cortos.

Pues nada, ahí se queda, al final 10445, en verde, que es lo que cuenta 

Zuloman, te has bajado del tren?


----------



## Mendrugo (30 Sep 2010)

..y no digo naaa de la barrita bajista diaria(dogi)que nos dejaría de terminar así. :8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Sep 2010)

Pues yo hoy he saldado el día con pérdidas, teniendo en cuenta la prudencia con la que estoy operando los últimos meses, la frustración de perder la tenía bastante olvidada.

La cuestión es que he visto perfectamente todo lo que estaba pasando pero no he podido operar por culpa del trabajo y aquí es donde se me plantea el debate.

La cuestión es muy simple: a día de hoy me es más rentable operar con la bolsa que trabajar, pero claro, ¿quién es el guapo que toma semejante decisión tal y como están las cosas?

¿Nadie comenta nada del de los 300 contratos a las 15:45?, el tío ha barrido 50 puntos de oferta el solo, o los ha distribuido en la hora siguiente o la saltada de stops que le han hecho ha sido antológica, digna de un simple gañán con pasta y no de una mano fuerte.

A lo mejor alguien lo ha visto de otra forma, no sé.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2010)

a mi me parece que los leoncios estaban cortos esperando que los datos saliesen muy mal , pero les a salido el tiro por la culata y entonces como no hiban a comprar caro an tirado todo pa luego comprar , si al final esto es el inicio de un gran tramo al alza no quieren que ninguna gacela les acompañe


----------



## rosonero (30 Sep 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a mi me parece que los leoncios estaban cortos esperando que los datos saliesen muy mal , pero les a salido el tiro por la culata y entonces como no *hiban *a comprar caro *an *tirado todo pa luego comprar , si al final esto es el inicio de un gran tramo al alza no quieren que ninguna gacela les acompañe




Se ta han traspapelado las haches 

Bueno, si esto es lo mejor que saben hacer con todos los datos positivos que han salido ...puffffffffffff el lunes al hoyo sin remedio. 

Edito. Lunes no, quería decir mañana viernes, ¿no añoráis un viernes negro?
Edito 2. Mier.... mañana es día 1, pauta de primero de mes


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2010)

Rosonero, los datos positivos se aprovechan para distribuir, igual que las noticias malas pueden aprovecharse para comprar (el caso de hoy en el IBEX). Es muy importante tener en cuenta el contexto y, en estos momentos, en USA todo indica que estamos próximos a un techo. Las noticias que salgan ahora no servirán para romper resistencias, sino para empapelar al personal. Fíjate que cuando el SP500 estaba bien verde ya he dado un toque de atención con esta misma reflexión 

La volatilidad, cuando el precio se estanca tras un periodo de subidas, es una señal de alerta. Mira el VIX:







El SP500 en máximos recientes, pero el precio muy nervioso. No es lo propio si las subidas han de sostenerse. 

Estamos a un pasito del guano.


----------



## rosonero (30 Sep 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Rosonero, los datos positivos se aprovechan para distribuir, igual que las noticias malas pueden aprovecharse para comprar (el caso de hoy en el IBEX). Es muy importante tener en cuenta el contexto y, en estos momentos, en USA todo indica que estamos próximos a un techo. Las noticias que salgan ahora no servirán para romper resistencias, sino para empapelar al personal. Fíjate que cuando el SP500 estaba bien verde ya he dado un toque de atención con esta misma reflexión
> 
> La volatilidad, cuando el precio se estanca tras un periodo de subidas, es una señal de alerta. Mira el VIX:
> 
> ...




Gracias Claca, estaba en la carretera, ahora me acabo de poner a ver el percal de esta tarde.


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Un día algo raro el de hoy, han empezado vendiendo con muy poca fuerza y enseguida se han puesto a comprar, el gap mañanero ha sido un bulo de la peor calaña. Se han pasado el día comprando (un decir porque hemos tenido poca actividad) y a las 16 han empezado a vender con mucha fuerza.

En subasta han vendido y ojo porque esta ha sido la mayor operación del día con 342 contratos, aunque no la única de este calibre.

Hoy no han operado a las 10, 11, 12 y 16, piloto automático total a estas horas, en vista de esto creo que se podrían aprovechar estas horas de inactividad para operar de forma tranquila. Seguimos teniendo un mercado dominado por un volumen muy bajo para estas alturas del año, nadie sabe hacia donde vamos ni porqué y eso no me gusta un pelo.

También me llama poderosamente la atención como en un día como hoy, último de mes, lo hayan liquidado todo en subasta. Creo que la maniobra de ahora es pillar al gacelerío largo para para mañana, al menos con el gap de apertura porque tampoco parece que vendan agresivamente.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Después de todo un día arriba y abajo veo que va a cerrar casi justo donde ayer abrí el corto en robasta (10450).
> Por lo que veo casi mejor haber estado conduciendo sin poder mirar la cotización porque veo que por momentos la cosa se ha puesto bastante fea para los cortos.
> 
> Pues nada, ahí se queda, al final 10445, en verde, que es lo que cuenta
> ...



Bueno, en realidad hoy si que he tenido un autentico dia de la marmora personal, me he levantado tarde y me he echado una siesta mistica, solo he estado activo unas pocas horas en las que la bolsa se movia entre el 10400 y el 10430, de autentica pesadilla y aburrimiento.

Luego maese pollastre me hablo de negros de dos metros, de monedas al aire y demas sermones tan ciertos como repudiamos por mi personalidad amante del riesgo......finalmente pudo mas el sermon que mi amor al riesgo y gracias a un stop puesto a regañadientes me libre de acabar hoy en rojo, pues me salto palmando 15 pipos y lo abri 65 pipos mas arriba, de modo que minibeneficios hoy.

luego megasiesta hasta ahora 



pollastre dijo:


> jojojojo...
> muy bueno, sí señor, muy bueno.
> 
> Debí haberlo sospechado... el número de personas - hasta ahora - capaz de replicar los niveles de la niña oscila entre una y ninguna... debí haberlo adivinado ::



No sabe usted como me alegro de que "el replicador infantil" asome, bastante tengo con emular a Tonuel como para tener que sustituir al asaltacunas bursatiles 

Sabiendo usted de mi multiple personalidad deberia saber que no es buenopara mi salud mental asumir roles tan opuestos 

Hoy ya hice un amago de enfrentamiento entre la bolita y la niña y veo que la bolita es tanto mas efectiva cuanto mayor es el guano, mientras que la niña es casi repelente debido a su matematica exactitud marcando niveles, resultando especialmente repulsiva cuando uno se niega a hacerle caso 

Se de un pajarito que dio un pequeño discurso sobre adicciones y recaidas en este nuestro hilo del ibex 35, solo unos pocos privilegiados que se arruinan consiguen abandonar tan deplorable vicio ¿ verdad pollastrin ?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a mi me parece que los leoncios estaban cortos esperando que los datos saliesen muy mal , pero les a salido el tiro por la culata y entonces como no hiban a comprar caro an tirado todo pa luego comprar , si al final esto es el inicio de un gran tramo al alza no quieren que ninguna gacela les acompañe




al final voy a acertar


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2010)

Con el día que nos han dado los usanos hoy nos han mostrando por donde se puede salir mañana: o por arriba o por abajo

Menudo dilema


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Con el día que nos han dado los usanos hoy nos han mostrando por donde se puede salir mañana: o por arriba o por abajo
> 
> Menudo dilema



Es cierto, nos lo han dejado todo clarísimo ¿eh? por arriba o por abajo, nada más, ni lateral, ni diagonal 

[ironic mode: off]


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> La cuestión es muy simple: a día de hoy me es más rentable operar con la bolsa que trabajar, pero claro, ¿quién es el guapo que toma semejante decisión tal y como están las cosas?



Yo plantearía eso al revés.
La cuestión es, una vez que se ha desarrollado un sistema que permite obtener plusvalías de forma regular y consistente, ¿quien es el guapo que opta por seguir de currito a cuenta de terceros, por un sueldo de cuatro duros?

Si tú has hecho lo más difícil, me parece sorprendente que dudes en la decisión más sencilla 

Anda que yo me lo pensé mucho en su día....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es cierto, nos lo han dejado todo clarísimo ¿eh? por arriba o por abajo, nada más, ni lateral, ni diagonal
> 
> [ironic mode: off]



basandome en esa informacion ya estoy preparando mi estrategia para mañana


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo plantearía eso al revés.
> La cuestión es, una vez que se ha desarrollado un sistema que permite obtener plusvalías de forma regular y consistente, ¿quien es el guapo que opta por seguir de currito a cuenta de terceros, por un sueldo de cuatro duros?
> 
> Si tú has hecho lo más difícil, me parece sorprendente que dudes en la decisión más sencilla
> ...



No se pollatre no se, a mi me parece una aventura peligrosa, los sistema permiten obtener plusvalias hasta que fallan , en mi caso por ejemplo si dispusiera de ese sistema si que podria hacerlo, ya que cuento con unos ingresos de mi empresa en la que realmente soy bastante prescindible como trabajador.

En realidad bastaria ( al menos en teoria ) con que me pasase un dia a la semana por la oficina sin que se notara mucho un descenso de ingresos a corto plazo, aunque es mas que probable que la ausencia del pastor atraiga a los lobos y a largo plazo me encontrara con un erial en lo que fue una empresa que me dio de comer mas de 20 años.

Al grano, la decision no es tan facil, sobre todo si tienes responsabilidades o cargas familiares que exigen una regularidad en los ingresos.

Cierto que siendo prudente se pueden acumular unas buenas provisiones por si las cosas se tuercen durante un periodo de tiempo mas o menos largo......perooo por lo que he visto en casos cercanos a mi cuando la bolsa decide arruinar a la gente lo hace con fuerza.

Tengo un amigo que tenia varios negocios en Vigo muy rentables, vivia en un megachalet en una zona privilegiada, iba al golf, niños a colegio privado de a mil y pico euros por cabeza, dos chachas, jardinero etc etce tec , vivia como un marques.

Se metio en la bolsa con unas cifras que asustan ( movia casi 300 millones de pesetas intradiando ) y le fue muy bien durante mas de un año, tan bien le fue, que desatendio sus demas negocios............ se veia claramente que pensaba, ero si yo en una horita me saco 5 kilos no me voy a preocupar por un puto pedido de 100.000 pesetas por el que ganare 30.000.

Sus negocios siguiero funcionando por inercia pero con exiguos beneficios, la bolsa y su sistema empezaron a fallar.....al final se quedo sin casa, sin negocios y con un descubierto en el banco que le impedira de por.. vida recuperarse.

Su mujer le dejo y acabo de mileurista viviendo en un pequeño apartamento prestado por su madre, cuando quedaba con el habia que invitarlo por que ni siquiera podia pagar una cena normal en un restaurante.

Es un caso real y muy cercano a mi, un amigo de la infancia, triste , muy triste.

Claro que si solo tienes un currito con sueldo mileurista si que hay mucho que ganar y poco que perder, depende del caso, pero no es una decision facil :bla:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2010)

Nos vamos a divertir

La UE acuerda publicar periódicamente los test de estrés a la banca - 2488880 - elEconomista.es


----------



## credulo (30 Sep 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> La cuestión es muy simple: a día de hoy me es más rentable operar con la bolsa que trabajar, pero claro, ¿quién es el guapo que toma semejante decisión tal y como están las cosas?



Yo por mi parte no dejaría el trabajo. También es cierto que mi trabajo me gusta. Mira que tu sistema puede empezar a fallar. Valora cuánto te costaría encontrar un curro parecido si lo dejases y después te fuese mal con los mercados.

Míralo así, de momento puedes ganar dos sueldos.


----------



## CHARLIE (30 Sep 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> Un día algo raro el de hoy, han empezado vendiendo con muy poca fuerza y enseguida se han puesto a comprar, el gap mañanero ha sido un bulo de la peor calaña. Se han pasado el día comprando (un decir porque hemos tenido poca actividad) y a las 16 han empezado a vender con mucha fuerza.
> 
> ...



Hola de nuevo, Mulder, y muy buenas noches:

Verás (y vuelvo a repetir que, en cuestiones de bolsa, soy un verdadero ignorante), por mi entorno se comenta, y cada vez con más fuerza, que detrás de estos comportamientos tan fraudulentos (porque eso hay que llamarlo así, no tiene otro nombre) de la bolsa, está la mano del Banco de Europa, (como aquel día en que hicieron subir la bolsa un 8%, justo cuando España entraba ya en default-creo recordar que era en Mayo-), ya que desde Bruselas (dicen) no quieren ver un hundimiento súbito (y letal) del IBEX......¿que opinas tú de ello?

Una de las personas que comenta esto es un renombrado Gestor de mi zona. 

¿crees que anda errado o puede haber algo de eso detrás de la jugada?

Gracias anticipadas por tu atención.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Sep 2010)

Buenas noches... 

Para los que seguís mi recuento (si es que hay alguien...  en el S&P, parece que hemos hecho la 5ª onda que nos faltaba por desarrollar...







Si este recuento fuera correcto, la activación de la Onda3, se daría al cruzar la línea 2-4 (la línea continua del gráfico). Según los seguidores de Prechter, el recuento comienza antes, y la línea 2-4 sería la discontinua, es decir, hoy habríamos pasado la línea de no-retorno...

Me extraña que nadie lo haya puesto todavía, pero donde ha ido hoy el S&P era para meter cortos y no mirar atrás...







Esa línea que pasa por los máximos del rebote desde marzo2009, viene nada más y nada menos que de máximos 2007... hoy pasaba por los 1157-1158, por ahora hoy ha hecho un máximo en 1157,16.

Así que entre el recuento más "cercano" y la línea de tendencia más "lejana", me da que nos vamos a divertir con los cortos... 

Saludos...

PD: Os cuento mi operativa hoy que no ha tenido desperdicio: Al final me lo he montado para tener 1h antes de ir a trabajar. Ayer me quedé comprado en 10430f y hoy hemos amanecido en 10335f, sangre fría, ha subido hasta 10395f y ha vuelto a bajar (doble suelo), me la he jugado con un larguito en 10340f y lo he soltado en 10370f, no me gustan nada los largos... :ouch: ha subido como un avión hasta 10480f y he soltado el que llevaba de ayer en 10470f, total 70pipos y las 10h... pensaba que con los datos lo subirían más, y que faltaba una onda para acabar el recuento, pero no me la podía jugar, así que he vendido... pero he dejado una venta en 10570f por si sonaba la flauta, y llego ahora y veo que ha llegado a más de 106xxf y que hemos acabado en 10445f... jeje día redondo!!! )


----------



## debianita (30 Sep 2010)

LCASC :Aplauso:

Sus charts y explicaciones son siempre educativos. Ya se lo dije hace tiempo, el día que escriba un libro ya tiene un lector asegurado


----------



## Mulder (30 Sep 2010)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, Mulder, y muy buenas noches:
> 
> Verás (y vuelvo a repetir que, en cuestiones de bolsa, soy un verdadero ignorante), por mi entorno se comenta, y cada vez con más fuerza, que detrás de estos comportamientos tan fraudulentos (porque eso hay que llamarlo así, no tiene otro nombre) de la bolsa, está la mano del Banco de Europa, (como aquel día en que hicieron subir la bolsa un 8%, justo cuando España entraba ya en default-creo recordar que era en Mayo-), ya que desde Bruselas (dicen) no quieren ver un hundimiento súbito (y letal) del IBEX......¿que opinas tú de ello?
> 
> ...



A mi me parece que tiene razón pero al culpable no hay que buscarlo en Europa sino en USA, la FED está imprimiendo a diestro y siniestro, aparentemente sin control, esto se ha notado en la cotización del euro que estos días ha subido y ha recuperado un buen trecho frente al dólar.

Por otra parte no creo que a Europa le importe mucho el Ibex pero si mantener la cotización del euro donde ellos quieren que esté.


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2010)

Muy buena la historia, Zulo.

El caso es que esto va por barrios, como la feria, ya sabes. Como bien dices no es lo mismo un tío con un curro normal, que un empresario de éxito como tu amigo.

Un currito tiene varias opciones a su disposición: puede pedir una excedencia de, por ejemplo, 6 meses... mientras prueba cómo le va. Puede ser que la empresa se mosquee un poco, pero legalmente tienen que tragársela.

También puede asumir que, si fue capaz de encontrar un trabajo, será capaz de encontrar otro si le va mal en los mercados. A veces hay que tener fe en uno mismo y en tus capacidades, para atreverte a dar el salto. 

Lo que no es de recibo es que tu operativa sufra o sea interferida por tu trabajo de currito. Esa es una situación a la que debes enfrentarte, y tomar una decisión. Cuesta mucho tiempo (y dinero) llegar a dominar este negocio/trabajo (y aun así todos sabemos que nunca llegas a dominarlo del todo) como para no prestarle la debida atención.

Luego está el tema de la psicología de cada uno. Hay gente que, sencillamente, no nació para emprendedor y nunca lo será. Es natural y no es nada malo. De hecho son mayoría... mucha gente no quiere ni oir hablar del peluquín cuando les mencionas todos los problemas y quebraderos de cabeza que da una empresa (por no hablar de los riesgos). Ponles un sueldito mensual y problemas cero, y te firmarán con los ojos cerrados ese tipo de vida.

Yo llevo 12 años como empresario, no concibo otro tipo de vida. Para mí, saltar a la bolsa como medio de vida no difiere mucho de arriesgar tu capital montando una empresa. Si sale mal, sabes que te toca un año de purgar tus errores, posiblemente con un sueldo mileurista mientras te rehaces e intentas la próxima jugada.
Pues el mercado es lo mismo... si te sale mal, sabes que te toca volver durante una temporada al trabajo por cuenta de terceros. Pero como decimos nosotros, eso "está ya descontado".

Con una diferencia fundamental, por cierto: tú sabes bien que un negocio por lo general no empieza a rentar hasta después del primer año de vida (a veces, incluso algo más).
Un tipo que salte a los mercados con un sistema ya estable y desarrollado, puede empezar a verle la punta desde el primer mes. Oh, y los gastos estructurales son ridículos (200€/mes en el datafeed y poco más para empezar. La oficina puede esperar.)

Digo "con un sistema estable y desarrollado", porque para mí el que salte sin eso se está suicidando. Doy por descontado que antes de pensar siquiera en vivir de esto, se ha sido capaz de encadenar al menos 4 ó 5 meses de plusvies consecutivos.

Por último, y con esto termino... respecto al riesgo de que "el sistema comience a fallar y te arruines". Por supuesto, ningún sistema es eterno, todos lo sabemos. Junto a un buen sistema, debes tener la capacidad de evolucionarlo y adaptarlo a los cambios de operativa que el mercado traiga en un futuro.

Pero, ¿acaso no es igual en un negocio tradicional? Tú has tenido que actulizarte en tu negocio, no vendes casas igual ahora, a través de internet, que hace 10, 15 o 20 años. Y así cualquier negocio.
La renovación no es patrimonio exclusivo de los mercados... el negocio que no está en permanente evolución, muere.
Igual que los sistemas.

Por eso yo creo firmemente que nunca nadie podrá vivir de la bolsa comprando un sistema ajeno, o comprando resultados de un sistema ajeno. Aquel que no sea capaz de valerse por sí mismo y dependa de otros, no puede vivir de la bolsa.
Puede ganar dinero en la bolsa, pero no vivir de la bolsa.

Lo que le pasó a tu amigo... así, a bote pronto, yo creo que es un caso de libro de persona que psicológicamente no es válida para trabajar en la bolsa. Todos sabemos que un empresario de éxito puede ser un lince en los negocios más "tradicionales", y hundirse a plomo en los mercados a las primeras de cambio.

Recuerdo una vez, hace ya mucho tiempo, cuando vaporicé un 12% de capital inicial en una mala (y tanto) semana de trading. Aquello me encendió todas las alarmas, bajé el ritmo de forma brutal hasta que no me recuperé, y me enseñó que estaba haciendo algo rematadamente mal.

Con todo mi respeto para tu amigo, un señor que contempla a cámara lenta cómo está evaporando inexorablemente un patrimonio millonario, y no es capaz de levantar el pie del acelerador y reorientar la situación hasta el punto de arruinar su vida (literalmente), es un caso de libro de psicología inadecuada para operar en los mercados. 
Tal y como lo cuentas debió de ser una putada, la verdad....






zuloman dijo:


> No se pollatre no se, a mi me parece una aventura peligrosa, los sistema permiten obtener plusvalias hasta que fallan , en mi caso por ejemplo si dispusiera de ese sistema si que podria hacerlo, ya que cuento con unos ingresos de mi empresa en la que realmente soy bastante prescindible como trabajador.
> 
> En realidad bastaria ( al menos en teoria ) con que me pasase un dia a la semana por la oficina sin que se notara mucho un descenso de ingresos a corto plazo, aunque es mas que probable que la ausencia del pastor atraiga a los lobos y a largo plazo me encontrara con un erial en lo que fue una empresa que me dio de comer mas de 20 años.
> 
> ...


----------



## debianita (30 Sep 2010)

Crossposteo un post de Obi del Hilo del dolar insumergible. Dedicado a la pregunta de Charlie, el CREADOR del hilo histórico del IBEX 

El presidente de la Reserva Federal de EEUU (FED), Ben Bernanke, está dispuesto a proporcionar más alcohol al borracho, y además de forma gratuita, con tal de evitar la resaca. Hasta el momento, la FED ha inyectado en el mercado cerca de 1,7 billones de dólares mediante la compra de deuda pública y bonos hipotecarios (MBS), gracias a su primera ronda de expansión crediticia (quantitive easing 1), iniciada en marzo de 2009.

Pero de poco ha servido. Bernanke anunció el pasado 21 de septiembre su intención de poner en marcha la segunda ronda de estímulo monetario, con el fin de combatir el estancamiento económico que sufre EEUU y evitar el riesgo de deflación (caída de precios, sobre todo, de activos). Tal y como avanzó Libertad Digital, la FED aún disponía de varias "armas nucleares" en la recámara, entre ellas, el QE2.

Dicho y hecho. El mercado comienza a barajar la cuantía, duración y características del segundo paquete de compra de activos. Y las cifras, simplemente, marean. Según un sondeo realizado por la cadena estadounidense CNBC, el 70% de los analistas e inversores consultados estima que Bernanke incrementará su balance (base monetaria) en cerca de medio billón de dólares durante seis meses a partir de noviembre, si bien no descartan que el programa se extienda durante un período de un año, con lo que la inyección rondaría más bien el billón de dólares.

Goldman Sachs también coincide en que la FED comprará cerca de 1 billón de dólares adicionales en activos, mientras que The Wall Street Journal señala que el plan consistirá en adquirir 100.000 millones de dólares al mes durante un plazo próximo a un año. La mayoría considera que la FED anunciará esta segunda ronda en su reunión del próximo 3 de noviembre, aunque tampoco se descarta que se retrase a la reunión del 14 de diciembre e, incluso, del 25 de enero. Lo que está claro es que pocos dudan ya de que el QE2 está en marcha y, como mínimo, será similar a QE1, es decir, entre 1 y 1,7 billones de dólares adicionales.

Sin embargo, estas cifras amenazan con quedarse cortas. La cuantía final podría superar los 3 billones de dólares, y se centraría en la compra de deuda pública, tal y como avanzó LD el pasado mes de julio. Y es que, si bien casi todos coinciden en que la FED inyectará una media de 1,5 billones de dólares en el QE2, hay que sumar los cobros que obtendrá la FED como resultado del vencimiento de los bonos hipotecarios que adquirió en la primera ronda (cerca de 1,5 billones), y cuyos primeros ingresos ya han sido reinvertidos en la adquisición de deuda pública estadounidense a largo plazo.

El proceso es el siguiente: la FED ha comprado cédulas hipotecarias a las grandes entidades financieras que van venciendo, según pasa el tiempo. Sin embargo, el mantenimiento de bajos tipos de interés acelera el prepago de estos bonos, ya que las familias aprovechan estos tipos para refinanciar (roll over) de forma masiva sus hipotecas en mejores condiciones; la cuestión es que si la FED aplica su segunda ronda, sin duda, presionará aún más a la baja los tipos de interés, tanto a corto como a largo plazo; según Bank of America, una caída de 100 puntos básicos en los tipos acelerará aún más la refinanciación hipotecaria, alcanzando un volumen de hasta el 90% del total, con lo que también aumentaría de forma sustancial el prepago de bonos.

Es decir, la FED no sólo dispondría de 1,5 billones adicionales para comprar deuda del Tesoro, sino también de otros 1,5 billones procedentes del prepago de cédulas hipotecarias. De este modo, el QE2 amenaza con superar los 3 billones de dólares. El balance de la FED pasaría así de los 2,3 a cerca de 3,8 billones de dólares (aumento neto de 1,5), todo un récord en la historia del banco central, ya que multiplicaría casi por cinco la oferta monetaria existente antes del estallido de la crisis, a mediados de 2007.

De hecho, este nuevo programa de compras coparía por completo la emisión bruta de deuda pública prevista por el Gobierno de EEUU para el próximo año, próxima a los 2,1 billones de dólares. La FED monetizaría así toda la deuda pública que emita EEUU a partir de ese momento e, incluso, sobraría dinero, por lo que algunos analistas no descartan que Washington aproveche este mecanismo para endeudarse mucho más de lo que pretendía inicialmente.

El objetivo final de la FED es mantener bajos los tipos de interés a largo plazo. Una inyección de este calibre podría reducir la rentabilidad (tipo de interés) de los bonos por debajo del 1% y, en concreto, situar los bonos a 10 años muy próximos al 0%. Todo con tal de ofrecer financiación gratuita para volver a expandir el crédito y reactivar la economía.

¿Problema? Nada de esto ha funcionado hasta el momento. Una nueva ronda por parte de la FED tan sólo agravará la situación económica en EEUU. De hecho, la concesión y demanda de crédito no repunta pese al aumento de reservas bancarias, los tipos bajos y la mejora de condiciones.

Según el Observatorio de Coyuntura Económica del Instituto Juan de Mariana (OCE), la FED insiste en la aplicación de "mecanismos para evitar que la economía se reestructure, ya sea reinflando demandas (gasto público) u obstruyendo el camino para que los agentes reestructuren sus balances, debido al aumento de la deuda fiscal y a las crecientes dificultades para que amorticen anticipadamente la deuda antigua".

En concreto, el QE2 tendrá cuatro efectos muy negativos:

a) Mayor facilidad para el endeudamiento público con todos sus efectos distorsionadores sobre la economía privada.

b) Aumento del crédito en un momento en el que los agentes se están desapalancando, con lo cual se ralentizará el necesario ajuste de los factores productivos.

c) Mantenimiento de tipos de interés bajos, ya que el Gobierno de EEUU no tendrá que financiarse en el mercado de capitales. La FED se encargará de comprar todas las emisiones. Los tipos bajos impidirán, igualmente, la liquidación de las malas inversiones y la necesaria reestructuración de balances empresariales, familiares y bancarios.

d) Y, por último, envilecimiento del dólar en la medida en que cada vez está respaldado por activos mas ilíquidos y de peor calidad, debido al sobredimensionado balance de la Reserva Federal a costa de monetizar deuda de dudosa solvencia (incluida deuda pública).

A su vez, el envilecimiento del dólar presionará al alza el precio del oro, que ya supera los 1.300 dólares por onza y en un auge artificial del mercado bursátil. De hecho, el avance que ha experimentado la bolsa de Nueva York en los últimos meses se debe casi en exclusiva a las reiteradas inyecciones de la FED.

Bernanke ha inyectado unos 65.000 millones de dólares en Wall Street desde el pasado marzo, cuando teóricamente terminó el QE1. ¿Cómo? Comprando deuda pública a los principales dealers (grandes bancos) que, a su vez, invirtieron este dinero en bolsa. Mientras, la economía real continúa estancada.

Todo apunta a que Bernanke está tratando de imitar la política monetaria aplicada por el Banco de Japón (BOJ) en la última década. Este organismo apostó directamente por el quantitive easing tras varios años de tipos de interés al 0%, después de que estallara su gran burbuja inmobiliaria a principios de los 90, tal y como muestra un reciente estudio de la Reserva Federal de Cleveland.

Desde el 19 de marzo de 2001 hasta el 9 de marzo de 2006, el BOJ inyectó miles de millones de dólares en la compra de activos y en los balances de los bancos. Las tensiones deflacionarias remitieron, curiosamente, en 2006, cuando finalizó el programa, para regresar poco después.

La bolsa nipona lleva dos décadas a la baja y va camino de la tercera. La intervención monetaria ha garantizado una larga depresión en Japón. Ahora, parece que EEUU sigue sus pasos.

La FED está dispuesta a todo. El problema es que la depreciación del dólar amenaza con acrecentar las tensiones internacionales en cuanto a su función como divisa de reserva preferente. El envilecimiento del billete verde perjudica a los tenedores de dólares y a los acreedores de EEUU (entre ellos, China). Y de la devaluación competitiva de divisas entre grandes potencias a la guerra comercial y el estallido de proteccionismo dista tan sólo un paso.

http://www.libertaddigital.com/economia/bernanke-pretende-monetizar-toda-la-deuda-publica-que-emita-eeuu-1276403068/

Si, si es LD, pero el post vale la pena leerlo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

pollastrin, ya he dicho que efectivamente con un sueldo mileurista poco que perder y mucho que ganar.

Yo tambien he sido autoempleado toda mi vida, jamas trabaje para terceros y cierto que hay mucha gente, la mayoria, que prefiere sus 8 horitas dia a dia y al llegar a casa olvidarse de todo, eso si, a cambio de un sueldo que nunca te permitira gozar de las buenas rachas y sin embargo si que les afectaran las malas.

en fin, lo que es evidente es que no es una decision facil y que tiene mucho que ver con la personalidad de cada uno.

Bueno mandame un mp prontito eh, que preveo gap bajista para mañana y rotura hacia abajo que no acaba de llegar, el dia que tu niña y mi bolita coincidan no tendre dudas :no:


----------



## carvil (30 Sep 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas noches...
> 
> Para los que seguís mi recuento (si es que hay alguien...  en el S&P, parece que hemos hecho la 5ª onda que nos faltaba por desarrollar...
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2010)

carvil dijo:


> las cosas a su cauce dijo:
> 
> 
> > Buenas noches...
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Sep 2010)

carvil dijo:


> *Hummmmm.........*
> 
> Salu2



Me has dejado intrigado... ni emoticonos ni "ná"! No te gusta el recuento, o algo así tienes en mente...? :fiufiu:

Saludos...

Edito: Voy a rellenar un poco el post, que ha quedado muy escueto... (no tanto como el de Carvil :

* A las 14.30:
*-INGRESOS Y GASTOS PERSONALES de agosto.
*
INGRESOS:
Dato previo: +0,2%. Previsión: +0,3%.

GASTOS:
Dato previo: +0,2%. Previsión: N/A%.

PCE SUBYACENTE:
Dato previo: +0,1%. Previsión: +0,1%.

* A las 15.55:
*-ÍNDICE DE CONFIANZA DEL CONSUMIDOR DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE MICHIGAN/REUTERS de septiembre final.
*Dato previo: 66,6. Previsión: 67.

SUBPARTIDA DE CONDICIONES ACTUALES:
Dato previo: 78,3. Previsión: N/A.

SUBPARTIDA DE EXPECTATIVAS:
Dato previo: 59,1. Previsión: N/A.

* A las 16.00:
- GASTOS DE CONSTRUCCION de agosto.
Dato previo: -1%. Previsión: -0,4%.

* A las 16.00:
*- ISM DE MANUFACTURAS de septiembre.
*Dato previo: 56,3. Previsión: 54,5.

*A las 16.30:
- ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI.


----------



## carloszorro (30 Sep 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> carvil dijo:
> 
> 
> > te a faltado dibujar la linea Bernanke ::
> ...


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2010)

buenas noches,

en breve estaremos en Octubre, lo digo para que algun@ de l@s Ilustres abra hilo nuevo ... que después pasa que estamos a día 4 y seguimos en el hilo del mes anterior 

siendo el mes que es y estando la cosa como está, el más indicado (en mi humilde opinión) es ... 
Sí! ése mismo, lo que ocurre que está desaparecidoooo 

Por favor, abrid el hilo mañana por la mañana, para competir por la "pole" y tal en igualdad de condiciones


----------



## Taxidermista (1 Oct 2010)

Octubre Ha Llegado


----------



## aksarben (1 Oct 2010)

Seguimos en: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-visto-el-ibex-35-sera-en-octubre-2010-a.html


----------

